# Breaking Bad (CONTAINS SPOILERS)



## dogmatique (Jan 24, 2008)

*Breaking Bad - Excellent new US show*

A middle aged chemistry teacher gets a terminal diagnosis and decides to make sure his family has enough when he's gone.

What does he do?  Set up a Meth Lab...

Hadn't heard anything about this show, produced by a minor cable channel.  Seems to have slipped under the radar a bit, but what with the writers strike and all, it could go big as one of the few new shows around.

Just watched the first episode and the writing is excellent, go out and find it on the interwebulator at your local torrent or p2p outlet; for god knows when, or indeed if it will ever be picked up in the UK.

Overblown flash trailer here:

http://bb.amctv.com/main.html

Funny thing is, I'd never heard of AMCTV until this show - seems they used to be called American Movie Classics and concentrated on showing um, Classic Movies.  This looks like one of their first proper forays into original content.

And I must say it's bloody good.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cool..will check it out.

Funny thing, with the writers guild strike and all. I've got a couple of friends who work in American TV and Movies. They're basically having to re-look at a lot of rejected scripts as possible series commisions.


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 24, 2008)

It's fucked isn't it.  No end in site, movies beginning to be pushed back, thousands of backroom boys and gals being laid off. 

And nowt for us to watch on the interweb!  Should be giving us the opportunity to watch things like Berlin Alexanderplatz, Heimat, and other _non_ German things.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 24, 2008)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> It's fucked isn't it.  No end in site, movies beginning to be pushed back, thousands of backroom boys and gals being laid off.
> 
> And nowt for us to watch on the interweb!  Should be giving us the opportunity to watch things like Berlin Alexanderplatz, Heimat, and other _non_ German things.



Or re-runs of 'Heil Honey, I'm Home'


----------



## simpson_eh (Jan 25, 2008)

I watched this and it was excellent.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 25, 2008)

dogmatique said:


> It's fucked isn't it.  No end in site, movies beginning to be pushed back, thousands of backroom boys and gals being laid off.
> 
> And nowt for us to watch on the interweb!  Should be giving us the opportunity to watch things like Berlin Alexanderplatz, Heimat, and other _non_ German things.



All that is being shown is re-runs and I doubt anything will start now till the new series month of September-October.


----------



## Mapped (Jan 29, 2008)

Watched the Pilot on the weekend after the recomendation on this thread and it is good.

I picked up the 2nd episode from usenet yesterday and watched that last night, it carries on being quality.

It took us a while to recognise the main character was the dad out of Malcolm in the Middle.


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 30, 2008)

Blimey, so it is!

And the second episode?  

Still amazed it even got made...


----------



## Mapped (Jan 30, 2008)

> And the second episode?



There's some valuable lessons in there....do what your chemistry teacher says and don't use your bath


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 30, 2008)

Still haven't managed to d/l this.

Plotline does remind me of a book I read about a bloke who setup an MDMA lab in his London flat though


----------



## mack (Jan 30, 2008)

Watched both episodes last night, got some good moments, the bath thing was gross but funny.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 5, 2008)

watched both on the weekend... very good i thought... when can we get more ?


----------



## Mapped (Feb 5, 2008)

Episode 3 airs in the US on 10th Feb, so a couple of days after that.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool, cant wait.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 11, 2008)

Breaking.Bad.S01E03.HDTV.XviD-LOL


----------



## Epona (Feb 11, 2008)

I really enjoyed (in a kind of 'Oh god' head in hands way) what I've seen of this so far, must go on the hunt for Ep 3!


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 11, 2008)

Fucking ace


----------



## MullahNasrudin (Feb 11, 2008)

Breaking Bad is wonderfully dark -- AMC also show Mad Men, which isn't as good IMHO. If you're suffering Yank TV withdrawals, there's a new Canadian show called jPod that's worth a look.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 20, 2008)

This weeks is great, the bit with the bikers had me laughing for some time


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 5, 2008)

This weeks was very dark, and sad in so many ways... not as good ast the first 5, but still a great show.


----------



## rhod (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks all for the heads up on Breaking Bad & jPod - both look interesting - I see the CBC website has a few jpod episodes online to watch.

Whilst we're on the subject of good Canadian shows - let's not forget "Corner Gas" - great laid-back sitcom, now into its 5th series.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 6, 2009)

Just a quick heads up - NEW SEASON ALERT! Shows this Sunday... I know what I'll be downloading on Monday... really looking forward to it.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2009)

rhod said:


> Thanks all for the heads up on Breaking Bad & jPod - both look interesting - I see the CBC website has a few jpod episodes online to watch.
> 
> Whilst we're on the subject of good Canadian shows - let's not forget "Corner Gas" - great laid-back sitcom, now into its 5th series.


Didn't know jPod had been made into a television series.  The book was good.  Series looks interesting.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 7, 2009)

JPod is based on the Douglas Coupland book, if anybody was wondering.

I had heard it was awful. 

I have heard of Breaking Bad, I will give it a watch. Is it the one with the Dad out of Malcom in the Middle as the main character?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> JPod is based on the Douglas Coupland book, if anybody was wondering.
> 
> *I had heard it was awful. *
> 
> I have heard of Breaking Bad, I will give it a watch. Is it the one with the Dad out of Malcom in the Middle as the main character?


The book or the series was awful?  Thought the book was an enjoyable read, although I hadn't read Generation X so I guess I wasn't a reader who was thinking it's not as good as that.  Although there was an element of yes, it's good, I like it, even thought it's very 'knowing', but I can't quite understand the hype.

Must admit, I was surprised to see it was made into a series, it's not something that struck me at the time as something that was begging to be given the telly or cinematic treatment.  But I would like to see it though, it was a very funny read, with comedy of errors moments and getting into omg! scrapes and stuff.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 7, 2009)

I liked the book. I heard the TV series was awful. I am surprised that Douglas Coupland allowed it to be made, myself.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 7, 2009)

I doubt it was up to him... Watched the first episode and gave up.  Painful - though it did have some great moments, the unintentional cringe factor killed it.

Breaking Bad on the other hand... 

is fucking GREAT


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Aye, it is.

Cheers for the heads up - been looking forward to S2 for a while.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2009)

Season two  	March 8, 2009-May 31, 2009


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 9, 2009)

Breaking.Bad.S02E01.HDTV.XviD-0TV


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 9, 2009)

No sign of it on PB yet.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 9, 2009)

Breaking.Bad.S02E02.PreAir.avi  

dont use torrents so not sure why it's not on there?

try searching the name i posted.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 10, 2009)

Very good episode - straight follow from the end of last series. Oh Walt, what a mess you're getting yourself into...

This episode directed by Bryan Cranston too...


----------



## Structaural (Mar 10, 2009)

Excellent. Love this series, been waiting a while for series 2. Best writing out there I reckon (not that I've watched the new series yet, was too tired last night to watch anything).

A good way to get stuff quickly is to go to http://www.rlslog.net/ and find your show, then look in the comments and there'll be a rapidshare link, usually there's free ones otherwise the Rapidshare monthly charge is really low.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Mar 10, 2009)

Structaural said:


> A good way to get stuff quickly is to go to http://www.rlslog.net/ and find your show, then look in the comments and there'll be a rapidshare link, usually there's free ones otherwise the Rapidshare monthly charge is really low.



Better off with the Netload & Megaupload single-part links on there.   Handy to download 700mb files without having to pay for premium service.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 10, 2009)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Better off with the Netload & Megaupload single-part links on there.   Handy to download 700mb files without having to pay for premium service.



Very true, I couldn't remember who they were off-hand. 
I'm a usenetter these days - easier to find stuff.


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 10, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> try searching the name i posted.



Cheers BOB. 
DL'ing both now.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 10, 2009)

no probs 

newsgroups i use, fast as fuck and only $11 or so a month.... get a download speed of about 2000kbps


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Straight in there  - Oh, Walt indeed

I love the atmosphere they've got going. 
Really captured the south western desert town suburb quiet, a real wednesday mid-afternoonish dead air feel.
Really works.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 16, 2009)

Oooh, just watched last nights... another great episode!

How you gonna get out of this one Walt?


----------



## Chuff (Mar 16, 2009)

Liked the series, thought it lost its way a little about 2/3 through but rallied a bit.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 17, 2009)

Apparently there are pre-airs of eps 3 and 4 available for download.  Personally I'll be waiting for them to be shown, but there you go...


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.amctv.com/videos/breaking-bad/?bcpid=9787693001&bclid=11869504001&bctid=11899500001


----------



## pboi (Mar 20, 2009)

incredible writing, what a show


----------



## Scaggs (Mar 21, 2009)

Brilliant! I'm about halfway through series 1 at the moment


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 23, 2009)

new one is awesome


----------



## Structaural (Mar 24, 2009)

I watched s2 episde 2 and 3 back to back last night. 
Brilliant, full of tension. I thought he was going to spill the beans to the psychiatrist for a second there...


----------



## Maggot (Mar 24, 2009)

Any chance of it being broadcast over here?


----------



## Structaural (Mar 24, 2009)

I would've thought so eventually, it's getting quite a cult following. Who showed The Sopranos in the UK?


----------



## Maggot (Mar 24, 2009)

Channel 4.


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Just finished E6  

This show is blisteringly well written - and acted. Edge of the seat story arcs & getting seriously dark.
Superb characters & performances evolving all over the shop - I mean, just how well does Skyler do fucked off? 
 & I'm loving Hank too.

Top stuff


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 22, 2009)

just got my hands on season one on DVD  w00t

awesome show, loved E7 and E6


----------



## pootle (Apr 22, 2009)

I hearted Breaking Bad - I reckon Season 2 will be on FX though when I'm Sky-less.

Moo!


----------



## Structaural (Apr 23, 2009)

Just finished series 2 episode 7. It just gets better and better. I won't spoil anything though, but fucking 'ell.


----------



## pootle (Apr 23, 2009)

Structaural said:


> Just finished series 2 episode 7. It just gets better and better. I won't spoil anything though, but fucking 'ell.





I loved the way they ended series 1 with a bit of a "wha? That's the end? They can't end it like that" i.e. all the loose ends weren't tied up, various issues resolved and they all lived happily ever after sorta thing

 I'm sure I can find someone who understand torrents and that to d/l it for me or buy it from the states or summat!


----------



## Structaural (Apr 23, 2009)

There's one more in Series 2 but it doesn't seem to be wrapping up anytime soon )). You should be able to watch it all online with streaming if you can't get your head around torrents. Or Rapidshare is all the rage these days.


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 24, 2009)

when is yerone going to have that baby


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 25, 2009)

Structaural said:


> Just finished series 2 episode 7. It just gets better and better. I won't spoil anything though, but fucking 'ell.



indeed


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 25, 2009)

btw, if your having trouble finding torrents, just c&p BOB's file name into google & change the episode number to the one you want - been working fine for me.



B0B2oo9 said:


> Breaking.Bad.S02E01.HDTV.XviD-0TV


----------



## pboi (Apr 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> I loved the way they ended series 1 with a bit of a "wha? That's the end? They can't end it like that" i.e. all the loose ends weren't tied up, various issues resolved and they all lived happily ever after sorta thing
> 
> I'm sure I can find someone who understand torrents and that to d/l it for me or buy it from the states or summat!



because of the writers strike


----------



## Structaural (Apr 29, 2009)

Series 2 now ended.  What an ending though and plenty more to come. Saul is quite a character...


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Structaural said:


> Series 2 now ended.  What an ending though and plenty more to come. Saul is quite a character...



Just seen E8S2 with Saul introduced. 

Is this the last ep your refering to? because the AMC site says E9 airs on 3rd May... have you watched a pre air of this one?


----------



## Structaural (Apr 29, 2009)

Really? Wicked, I thought that was the last...


----------



## Scaggs (Apr 30, 2009)

Structaural said:


> Really? Wicked, I thought that was the last...



I hope not, it's the only thing we are watching at the moment.


----------



## mack (May 8, 2009)

Structaural said:


> Really? Wicked, I thought that was the last...



still another four to go this series.

Season 	Episodes 	Premiere date 	End date
Season one 	7 	January 20, 2008 	March 9, 2008
Season two 	13 	March 8, 2009 	May 31, 2009
Season three 	13 	early 2010 	unknown


----------



## Structaural (May 25, 2009)

just watched ep 12 s 2. 



Spoiler: spoiler



What a cunt! That better be him in one of those bodybags they keep showing at the swimming pool, can't believe he just let her die.


----------



## pboi (May 25, 2009)

amazingEP!!!! what a show


----------



## Pie 1 (May 26, 2009)

Holy fuck, Walt  

That was so fucking dark. I did not see that coming at all.
Extraordinary writing.


----------



## dogmatique (May 27, 2009)

Oh Walter.  What you gonna do next?

Some writing indeed.


----------



## Scaggs (May 28, 2009)

Does anyone know what that car is that Walt drives?


----------



## Pie 1 (May 28, 2009)

Scaggs said:


> Does anyone know what that car is that Walt drives?



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9046997&postcount=1



It's a genius piece of propping from the design team  - even down to the creaking doors - says so much about Walt from the word go.


----------



## Scaggs (May 29, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9046997&postcount=1
> 
> 
> 
> It's a genius piece of propping from the design team  - even down to the creaking doors - says so much about Walt from the word go.



It's an ugly looking care for sure. Somehow suits Walt though


----------



## pboi (Jun 1, 2009)

omg i thought it was season end!! new ep!! 

www.eztv.it


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 1, 2009)

breaking.bad.213.season.finale.avi

about to sit down now and watch it !!!


----------



## pboi (Jun 1, 2009)

great tv ZOMG !! ARGH

great show, my fave atm


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 1, 2009)

ZOMG OMFG !!!! 

Awesome !!


----------



## Scaggs (Jun 1, 2009)

I've got it ready to watch but I have to wait until later in the week before I can watch it. The suspense is killing me


----------



## pboi (Jun 1, 2009)

*feints*


----------



## Structaural (Jun 1, 2009)

oh man..downloading now... lol pboi


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Steady now, Hold it steady! Don't anybody go getting over excited & blurting out anything until at least Tues/Wed & we've all caught up


----------



## teecee (Jun 2, 2009)

Shit just watched the last 5 episodes back to back of series 2.

First I was like  then I was like , then it was all like  and now I'm all  

That was some seriously good, edge of the seat TV

Now I have to wait until next year  :-(


----------



## Structaural (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh Walter, what have you done now?


----------



## mack (Jun 4, 2009)

Fuckin hell - great ending


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh, Walt. What a trail of destruction & lies you have created.

Brilliant stuff.

Now we've gotta wait until 2010. Fuck :-(


----------



## mauvais (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow. Very, very clever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2009)

i have watched 9 episodes of this today - wow. what an intense show. very very very good. another 11 to go!


----------



## camouflage (Sep 20, 2009)

Almost finished series two, Breaking Bad is exactly as addictive as the blue meth Heisenberg cooks up.


----------



## pboi (Sep 21, 2009)

the lead dude got the emmy. good on him


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow!

Heard about this a few months ago, though only got round to actually watching it for the first time yesterday lunchtime. Since then, I've watched all 20 episodes, imply addictive viewing (recovering from operation hence time on hands!).

Can't remember a show that had so much consistent storyline development.

Lord know's what I'm gonna do when series 3 comes out and Ill have to wait a week between episodes.


----------



## perplexis (Oct 11, 2009)

But the end of Series 2... I mean, seriously, where can they possibly go from there?!


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 11, 2009)

perplexis said:


> But the end of Series 2... I mean, seriously, where can they possibly go from there?!







Spoiler: Not necessarily a spoiler, though I wouldn't want to read this opinion if I hadn't seen it yet



I'll cast judgement until the next installment, but I don't think either of the series had finale's that did them justice (the first series woudl have been much better if it had ended either on the episodes 3 previous no ep7 OR 3 in front). This one just seemed to, as you say, almost open up an entirely different direction.

I suppose it's just not 'traditional', i.e. it wasn't an end tie-upperer nor was it a classic cliffhanger directly relating to the previous episodes.

I hope they haven't done a (what I understand to be a*) 'Lost' scenario...i.e. trip themselves up with the script then find they've got to/can write for a longer period as they've massively underestimated it's popularity.

*Never seen an episode, just heard people abandoned it in droves as it seemed to be written on the hoof

Maybe I'm just cross as I've run out of epsodes to watch!



It is really really good though


----------



## yardbird (Oct 11, 2009)

I've watched the last 3 of series 2 today.
Jesus

A great series. 
Where to go next ?

I think that Walt feels a little caring about Jesse.
Does he relate addiction to disability and thus his son ?


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 3, 2009)

*Breaking Bad on Five USA - starts tonight.*

Been looking forward to this 

Breaking Bad (Drama) 
Time - 23:00 - 00:15 (1 hour and 15 minutes long) 
When - Tuesday 3rd November on Five USA 
This programme has been highlighted due to keywords in the programme name

Pilot. Series 1, episode 1. 
Drama series. After finding out he has inoperable lung cancer, long-suffering chemistry teacher Walter White (Bryan Cranston) sets up a mobile meth lab in an effort to support his pregnant wife and son. However, despite producing a quality product with the help of former student Jesse Pinkman (Aaron Paul), shifting the stash proves rather more complicated.
Director: Vince Gilligan
Starring: Bryan Cranston, Anna Gunn, Aaron Paul, Dean Norris, Betsy Brandt, RJ Mitte
(2007, 4 Star)


----------



## pootle (Nov 3, 2009)

Woo hoo!

This has been some of my favourite telly in recent years.

Just finished watching Season 2 but reckon I'll start watching this on Fiver too! 

Highly, highly recoommended! The dad from Malcolm in the Middle making crystal meth!


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 4, 2009)

> Just finished watching Season 2


 yet again I missed, you on Season 2.

Cracked me up when he lost it in car wash. 

crystal meth is that like speed ? goes drug forms


----------



## subversplat (Nov 4, 2009)

Crystal meth is like a supercharged turbonutterbastard version of speed, yeah 

I love it when he goes proper mental, but I don't want to spoil the surprises later in the series.


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 5, 2009)

I was lovin this on tuesday, proper taboo TV lol. (didnt half kick off some cravings in me head though)

Looks like its gonna be a good series, gotta be better than f*ckin 'weeds' anyway which was abit crap.

peace


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 11, 2009)

forgot this was on last night hopes it on Demand Five.
edit: Programme not available


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 11, 2009)

Arse. I missed it too 

Any other places I can catch it?


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2009)

Sweet FA said:


> Arse. I missed it too
> 
> Any other places I can catch it?



Are you a torrenter?


----------



## Mr Average (Nov 13, 2009)

just to add that I recently finished series two also, and absolutely loved it


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just seen S01E04 

sent pm to Sweet FA with urls 



Spoiler: :D



lol fuck you KEN WINS


----------



## Maggot (Nov 13, 2009)

I keep forgetting to watch this.


----------



## colbhoy (Nov 14, 2009)

Watched the first 2 episodes on Five US. Got to say, one of the best shows I have seen for a long time.


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 19, 2009)

*Breaking Bad - Series 2, starts tonight*

Heads up for those of you who, like me, recently watched series 1. 

Series 2 starts tonight at 11pm on Five USA. Is on virtually every night for the next fortnight.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks 

the last episode of series 1 I found bit slow didn't have the lol bit like rest of episode. Hope series good.


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm really enjoying series 2, just got last night's episode to watch to bring me up-to-date.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just seen the last one (ep13) of season 2, when the season 3 starting ?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2009)

man, just watched the pilot and it was fucking ace! How did I not know this show earlier?

Loving the dad. He's properly like the 'family man gone off the rails'. Reminds me of Michael Douglas in Falling Down. Awesome


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 4, 2010)

Just finished watching series 2 last night. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Looking forward to series 3 now.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 2, 2010)

Did a search for this couldn't find anything. I'm just about to watch the season 1 finale. love it so far, is season 2 as good? and season 3 starts end of this month!


----------



## Scaggs (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm sure there's a thread somewhere. The second series is brilliant and the last episode gets pretty dark. Can't wait for series 3


----------



## mack (Mar 2, 2010)

Season two will completely blow your mind.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 3, 2010)

3rd starts this month 

U75 thread here


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 3, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> 3rd starts this month
> 
> U75 thread here



Link doesn't work - any idea when in March and is it Five USA again?

Cheers


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2010)

It's the only thing I think I watch at the moment. Apart from Lost. 
It's a great series, not what I expected but great. A couple of boring eps but even they are better than anything else I have seen in a long while.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 3, 2010)

Really fucking good!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 4, 2010)

any1 know if series 2 is due a dvd release soon? or has been released already, since zmas?


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.amctv.com/originals/breakingbad/

Says 21st march on AMC

I seen a bit on youtube don't look 

wiki say same 


> 13 Episodes 	March 21, 2010


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 4, 2010)

Jon-of-arc said:


> any1 know if series 2 is due a dvd release soon? or has been released already, since zmas?



why would you buy it? download it for free.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 19, 2010)

2 days until series 3 

The acting in this show is just superb, especially him and his wife.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 22, 2010)

Breaking Bad S03E01 720p HDTV X264 DIMENSION

or


Breaking Bad S03E01 HDTV XviD LOL


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 22, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> http://www.amctv.com/originals/breakingbad/
> Says 21st march on AMC
> I seen a bit on youtube don't look
> wiki say same



Last Night. Missed it. Breaking Bad S03E01


----------



## Crispy (Mar 22, 2010)

Merged


----------



## mack (Mar 23, 2010)

Watched s3ep1 last night - just the opening credits were amazing. Liked the scene in the gym


----------



## extra dry (Mar 23, 2010)

http://tvshack.net/tv/Breaking_Bad/season_3/episode_1/a:761506/

also here


----------



## D'wards (Mar 23, 2010)

I love this show, but will wait until its finished showing, then DL it all and watch it over a weekend - so will be abstaining from this thread until then.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 23, 2010)

Great episode, man I've missed this show. The opening scene was just weird, man, just as we like


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 23, 2010)

D'wards said:


> I love this show, but will wait until its finished showing, then DL it all and watch it over a weekend - so will be abstaining from this thread until then.



Yeah that's my plan as well


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Great episode, man I've missed this show. The opening scene was just weird, man, just as we like



Yep. I think a unholy storm is a brewing for us  
Can't wait.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Not on stagevu.com yet


----------



## dogroughzine (Mar 29, 2010)

when are they released in the US? i think the torrent of episode 1 appeared last monday..


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sunday night US.

I got ep one last monday round 11am

edit:
*Added March 29, 2010*


----------



## dogroughzine (Mar 29, 2010)

but still no sign of the 2nd?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 29, 2010)

dogroughzine said:


> but still no sign of the 2nd?



Yes episode 2 is out.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 30, 2010)

TXT: Pollos = chickens
Spanish to English translation (google)

? this to do with the manger who works a Chicken Shop or Pollos mean something else. Cancel hit


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 31, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> ? this to do with the manger who works a Chicken Shop or Pollos mean something else. Cancel hit



Yep. He's Mr Big. 
Looks like the two hombres were told they were stepping on his toes, as he wants Walt to start cooking again.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 1, 2010)

so obvious but then again Jessie buying the house, quality twist...lol at the pizza as well.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 4, 2010)

extra dry said:


> so obvious but then again Jessie buying the house, quality twist...lol at the pizza as well.



The pizza was funny, does anyone know what time its on today america is 5-6 hours behind the uk isn't it?


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 5, 2010)

S03E03 is up.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 5, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> S03E03 is up.



its going slow this series nobody has been killed yet.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Just got the first series on DVD through the post today. 
Been told good things about this and the trailer made me smile.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 7, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> its going slow this series nobody has been killed yet.



Guess again.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Mr Chicken don't look that scary


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just got the first series on DVD through the post today.
> Been told good things about this and the trailer made me smile.



let me know when it's done i got season 2 here for you


----------



## Structaural (Apr 8, 2010)

DaveCinzano said:


> Guess again.



Technically that murder was last season


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 9, 2010)

Spoiler: Deaths this series so far



Hay truck. Plus the fall-out from the aeroplane collision. I wasn't counting Tortuga.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 9, 2010)

I stand corrected, those motherfuckers are so  quiet about it, I forgot...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 10, 2010)

That's true - three episodes in and they might have Michael Jackson voices for all I know.


----------



## girasol (Apr 10, 2010)

Got up to episode 7, series 2, last night.  This is the best thing I've watched since I don't know when!!!



Spoiler: darwin award?



That head on a turtle was quite something... And on the head theme, having your head squashed by an ATM machine: Darwin award?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2010)

Good isn't it. I'm still on series 2 though. I don't get a lot of spare time in the evenings to watch. I'm mostly just watching it on my phone (FFS) in bed when I can, but beds are for reading so it's tough.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 10, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> let me know when it's done i got season 2 here for you



*waits patiently for Badgers to get to series 2 and 3*


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 10, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm mostly just watching it on my phone


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 10, 2010)

I get the feeling Jessie's going to get biblical on someone soon.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 10, 2010)

Question for those up to date:



Spoiler: So, is Walt...



...(subconsciously) grooming that slacker kid to be his replacement for Jesse? 

He's popped up twice so far - once in the second season when he was trying to blag a better grade, and now again in series three, with his contribution to the air disaster 'sharing' session at school, when he tried to blag automatic A grades in light of PTSD. 

Is this the scriptwriters getting us used to him and his underachieving - but scheming - ways in preparation for bigger things?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 13, 2010)

Just watched Sundays episode and i really liked it. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 21, 2010)

Just watched EP5 , very good episode.


Spoiler: Jesse



Looks like Jesse might be paid a visit by the Mexican connection after that showdown with Walt or maybe Hank will get to him first


----------



## extra dry (Apr 22, 2010)

jesse will be bailed by walter, chicken man will have his lab up and running by ep7, the mexican twins will kill walt in final episode....or maybe get caught by the ATF.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *waits patiently for Badgers to get to series 2 and 3*



I really want series two now 

Did I give you season one, I can't remember?


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just see S03E04 Walter going nuts in the layers office 

I was think that to Mr Chicken is have a lab some were no pissy campervan.


----------



## METH LAB (Apr 22, 2010)

When did series 3 start then?? 

peace


----------



## Scaggs (Apr 22, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> When did series 3 start then??
> 
> peace



A few weeks now, we are up to episode five. Episode 3 was the best so far.


----------



## METH LAB (Apr 22, 2010)

What channel? five USA still? I cant belive ive missed that.

f*ckin bollox.. f*ckin serious major bollox. 

what day is it on?

peace


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 22, 2010)

I have episode 5 think i might watch it now!


----------



## yardbird (Apr 22, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> What channel? five USA still? I cant belive ive missed that.
> 
> f*ckin bollox.. f*ckin serious major bollox.
> 
> ...




You'll find some really good divx streams if you hunt about.
ovguide.com as a starter.


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Spoiler: Jesse
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Jesse might be paid a visit by the Mexican connection after that showdown with Walt or maybe Hank will get to him first



I'm really liking Hank's character development. 



Spoiler: Jesse



I think Hank'll bust him & then the lawyer'll get him out & they'll blackmail Walt for shut up cash


.


----------



## Scaggs (Apr 22, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> What channel? five USA still? I cant belive ive missed that.
> 
> f*ckin bollox.. f*ckin serious major bollox.
> 
> ...



I just torrent it every monday morning.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I really want series two now
> 
> Did I give you season one, I can't remember?



it's in the post monday


pm me other shit you want


----------



## bhamgeezer (Apr 26, 2010)

This just keeps getting better imo


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 26, 2010)

50 minutes and counting DL 

I see Ep5 at weekend I know Mr Chicken would have the Pro setup


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 26, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> This just keeps getting better imo



Just watched EP6 and yes it gets better and better.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 26, 2010)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Just watched EP6 and yes it gets better and better.



Just about to sit down and watch it.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome !!!


----------



## mack (Apr 26, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Awesome !!!



Fuckin say that again!!


----------



## Scaggs (Apr 26, 2010)

It makes other telly look shit.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 26, 2010)

So classy - like very!


----------



## dogroughzine (Apr 26, 2010)

i agree completely. just hope they can keep it up


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 27, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Awesome !!!



Totally!


----------



## bhamgeezer (Apr 27, 2010)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Just watched EP6 and yes it gets better and better.



Yeah thats what I meant, best episode yet


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 29, 2010)

O Jesse Jesse Jesse Jesse 

Campervan


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (May 3, 2010)

Breaking Bad should be available tonight!  Last week was one of my favourite episodes yet!  The tension was incredible!!!  When Hank was outside the RV...  Ooooh!

So what will happen to Hank?  I like his character so I hope he's ok...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 3, 2010)

Just watched it.

Wow.


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 3, 2010)

What an ending!


----------



## Pie 1 (May 3, 2010)

Shit the bed, Hank!


----------



## dogmatique (May 3, 2010)

Blimey!!


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 3, 2010)

That was even better than last week!!!!!!


----------



## dlx1 (May 3, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> What an ending!




Shiny Axe


----------



## Part 2 (May 3, 2010)

Does this thread contain spoilers?

Just finished series 2, which episode is s3 up to?


----------



## dlx1 (May 3, 2010)

I think so. Yes

up to ep seven


----------



## yardbird (May 3, 2010)

I just may have to watch that all over again.
It is so lovingly made - fantastic. A slow burner


----------



## Ranbay (May 4, 2010)

Who called him wo warn him?

awesome as per...


----------



## Scaggs (May 4, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Who called him wo warn him?
> 
> awesome as per...



We were trying to work that out too. I thought it was Walt putting a daft voice on but I don't think he could have known.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (May 4, 2010)

We were trying to work it out too!  

Chicken Man?  The man who fixes things who works for Chicken Man and the lawyer?

I can't wait to find out!  

That episode was incredible!  Hank is basically a hero for what he did!


----------



## dlx1 (May 4, 2010)

It was a computer voice, so it going to the be the bloke for works for lawyer.

The bug man Mike / Jonathan Banks


----------



## extra dry (May 4, 2010)

totally blown away by the ending, the department should promote him back now....


----------



## Part 2 (May 4, 2010)

I should unsubscribe from this thread until I've caught up


----------



## Pie 1 (May 4, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> It was a computer voice, so it going to the be the bloke for works for lawyer.
> 
> The bug man Mike / Jonathan Banks



This.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 4, 2010)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Hank is basically a hero for what he did!



Except he's got 3 of that clan to his name now. 
Senora Head Honcho south of the border is not going to be amused.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 4, 2010)

Even thought he got shot in the chest i reckon he will have made a full recovery in a few e[episodes time.


----------



## dogroughzine (May 4, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Even thought he got shot in the chest i reckon he will have made a full recovery in a few e[episodes time.



yeah i thought he was done for at one point but it would be a massive loss to the show since the character base isn't huge


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 4, 2010)

I really like Saul Goodman he is so funny.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 5, 2010)

the old guy in the flasback was tuco's uncle (ding!ding!ding!) right?

that was a really nice touch.


----------



## Structaural (May 5, 2010)

Just caught up. Fuuck what an episode! 
Hank's taken out a few of Walt's killers now, it must have been Gus who warned him. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## revol68 (May 10, 2010)

Getting towards the last few episodes of series 2 on this, fucking excellent!

Also new tv girlfriend.


----------



## dlx1 (May 10, 2010)

8 is available.


----------



## avu9lives (May 10, 2010)

Sum people on here rate stuff way to highly like sopranos the wire n stuff and there ok ish i suppose but Breaking Bad is the dogs bollocks!!!!!  Its fekin superb tele.. Oh and downloading stuff is now supposed to be illegal! Then they dangle this little carrot under yer nose!  Viva rapidshare!!!


----------



## BettyBlue (May 10, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> 8 is available.



Have you got a link? I've only found 1, and it's a fake...


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 10, 2010)

http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/186099745/breaking+bad?tab=summary

It just gets better and better...oh what a tangled web we weave as my mum would say.


----------



## BettyBlue (May 10, 2010)

Ta ever so


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 10, 2010)

That scene in the hospital when the cousin leaves the bed


----------



## dlx1 (May 10, 2010)

yep didn't say any thing early on. blood trails.
And what a surprise who else in hospital


----------



## yardbird (May 10, 2010)

Just about to get into 8  so, so


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 10, 2010)

This episode wasn't quite as high drama but good nonetheless.


----------



## Structaural (May 10, 2010)

Gus shows his gangster side.
Great episode, tense.
Not long before matey burns the lab down, I reckon


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 11, 2010)

I liked the bit when his old lab partner saw Jessie.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 12, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I liked the bit when *his old lab partner* saw Jessie.



He's the wet senior newspaper editor from S5 of the Wire, btw


----------



## yardbird (May 17, 2010)

#9 buffering at the moment.
What shall I do for half an hour?

Very worried about Jesse.


----------



## yardbird (May 17, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I liked the bit when his old lab partner saw Jessie.



I think he'll be back.
Blow the whistle or set up alone maybe.


----------



## dogroughzine (May 17, 2010)

bit slow the past 2 episodes, i sense a storm a brewing though!


----------



## yardbird (May 17, 2010)

I'm so slow.
This whole show is very political.

Healthcare in the USA.

Anyone got views on this?

PS.
#9 Good!


----------



## extra dry (May 17, 2010)

9 was ok, Jessie is playing a dangerous game with the counseling group, Tyler did great with the 'gambling' story, but I feel Walt will crack under the strain of knowing he is being used to make that chicken guy a multi millionaire. 

 The biggest problem I see would the distribution of the meth, only one truck needs to be in an accident and all that cargo spilled on the road, police would get them for sure.

the health care system...I would of thought hank is covered by the police healthcare or some state thing that allows victims of crime to be treated for lower price or free...or maybe i m putting too much thought into a tv drama.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 18, 2010)

the 'counting cards' story was very weak - modern casino margins are such that even rainman would be in the ballpark of minimum wage, i could be a bit wrong but IMO its definately not a get rich quick scheme.

i was thinking when she 1st started asking for money, why not just suggest walt jnr. to set up a internet charity thing like before, pass the details on to saul, then slowly funnel in however much they need to pay the bills?


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 18, 2010)

Maybe it's meant to sound abit like bullshit


----------



## Structaural (May 18, 2010)

yardbird said:


> I think he'll be back.
> Blow the whistle or set up alone maybe.



I always thought he was going to learn Walt's secrets and then Walt would be terminated, so in some ways, Walt has protected himself by getting rid of him.

I thought that was a great episode, Skylar is coming round to understanding his primary motivations, though if he starts spilling the beans on what he has done, and how many he has killed, he'll be in trouble. Looks like she's had enough of the other fella...

I thought the scene with Jessie and his cronies at the NA meeting was well funny, the fuckers


----------



## Scaggs (May 18, 2010)

I can't see Jessie making it to the next series (is there going to be one?). I'm surprised the drug cops haven't just followed him into work. Wouldn't he be kept an eye on by the cops?


----------



## dlx1 (May 18, 2010)

Again Jessie Jessie Jessie under weighting  To think that Mr Chicken not going to know!


----------



## BigTom (May 18, 2010)

Scaggs said:


> I can't see Jessie making it to the next series (is there going to be one?). I'm surprised the drug cops haven't just followed him into work. Wouldn't he be kept an eye on by the cops?



nah - that was the point of him getting beaten by Hank (? Walts brother in law, I may have the wrong name).. he won't be getting followed by cops because of harrasment and so on



dlx1 said:


> Again Jessie Jessie Jessie under weighting  To think that Mr Chicken not going to know!



he's not underweighting - there should be 200 in each box, the boxes are over and Jessie is taking some or all of the overweight out.. there was a scene in this episode where Jessie and Walt argue about shipping the boxes overweight, where Walt told Jessie that one batch = one ship and not to take out the overweight to keep back for the next ship.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 18, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Again Jessie Jessie Jessie under weighting  To think that Mr Chicken not going to know!



I thought it was a laundry business not a chicken sauce business


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (May 18, 2010)

Structaural said:


> I always thought he was going to learn Walt's secrets and then Walt would be terminated, so in some ways, Walt has protected himself by getting rid of him.



Totally this!  That guy was too good, too competent and would have been cheaper and in a lot of ways less liability than Walt. 



ilovebush&blair said:


> I thought it was a laundry business not a chicken sauce business



Pay attention!  This is serious business, it's Breaking Bad!  He's always been chicken man, not chicken sauce, Mexican style chicken restaurants, a whole chain of them.  Did you not watch the beginning of the most recent episode?

He owns a laundry business as well.


----------



## dlx1 (May 18, 2010)

> BigTom


On the last weighting Jessie says 202.8 were on the scales it shows 202.1
So were the other 7 other then in his pocket.


37mins into ep


----------



## BigTom (May 18, 2010)

nah he says 201.8 and the reading is 202.1 so he takes out 0.3 of a pound without leaving a trace.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (May 19, 2010)

BigTom said:


> nah he says 201.8 and the reading is 202.1 so he takes out 0.3 of a pound without leaving a trace.



Indeed.

I still think it's a bad plan though!


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 23, 2010)

Just got season 1 out again.................


----------



## yardbird (May 24, 2010)

Episode #10

Stunning, just stunning.
I'm very interested in anyone else's thoughts.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (May 24, 2010)

Yardbird,  I thought it was so elegant!  Hardly anything really _happened_ but the tension was incredible!  When Jesse was standing on the step-ladder and Walt had started babbling I was worrying it was going to be a repeat of the second telephone confession when he was in hospital and it was all going to come out!

I loved the tenderness of Jesse putting Walt to bed.

I loved the line where Jesse asked if Walt had been sampling the product.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 24, 2010)

What did jessie put in his coffee? It was Valium wasn't it?


----------



## yardbird (May 24, 2010)

It had "Som????" written on the container and "fast active" below.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 24, 2010)

The torrent site I downloaded it from was full of 'It's a shit episode' comments so didn't know what to expect but after a slowish start I thought it was great.

I was sure that Walt was going admit that he could of saved Janes life when she was ODing.

Three more episodes left this series?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 24, 2010)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> The torrent site I downloaded it from was full of 'It's a shit episode' comments so didn't know what to expect but after a slowish start I thought it was great.
> 
> I was sure that Walt was going admit that he could of saved Janes life when she was ODing.
> 
> Three more episodes left this series?



3 more is it? is 13 the standard number? the 1st was 7 the 2nd was 13 was is the usual number for American TV dramas ?


----------



## Structaural (May 25, 2010)

yardbird said:


> Episode #10
> 
> Stunning, just stunning.
> I'm very interested in anyone else's thoughts.



Loved it. 
After the overtop Lost final, watching the tightly acted, single scene (with lots of clever camera work) Breaking Bad was superb. 
Tension building at its best, I had to have a cig halfway through. That fall from the balcony was mental. (I read a post from a guy who was on the set - they call these episodes 'bottle' episodes as they shoot on one contained set to save budget later on - that stuntman really did that stunt with no padding or props 

I was shouting 'don't tell him Walt!' at the telly.

He hasn't told Jessie that he's been hired past the 3 months either has he?


----------



## Pie 1 (May 26, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Loved it.
> 
> I was shouting 'don't tell him Walt!' at the telly.



Same!

Genius episode. Genius.


----------



## avu9lives (May 26, 2010)

Just watched the final episode of season 2!   Fangfeckintastic..  "Did you bring your mobile ?"    "which one" 


kerching  kerching kerching kerching


----------



## revol68 (May 26, 2010)

great episode! like everyone else on here I was shitting it that Walt was going to blab about letting her die.


----------



## Structaural (May 26, 2010)

btw Krysten Ritter is in a new series called Gravity - a dark comedy about suicide survivors.


----------



## revol68 (May 26, 2010)

Structaural said:


> btw Krysten Ritter is in a new series called Gravity - a dark comedy about suicide survivors.



She's hot as fuck.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 31, 2010)

11: Another quite low key ep, quite a lot of building blocks being placed for another unholy cluster fuck though.
Oh Jessie, why can you just not see the bigger picture?

oh & a new flashback scene with Krysten Ritter too


----------



## London_Calling (May 31, 2010)

*averts eyes*

Daren't read this thread, just started watching it - end of hour three - how far into it is this discussion?


----------



## BigTom (May 31, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> *averts eyes*
> 
> Daren't read this thread, just started watching it - end of hour three - how far into it is this discussion?



This discussion is up to season 3 ep 11 .. so if you have only just started season 1, you've got a way to go before you are safe to read this thread.. sorry.


----------



## yardbird (May 31, 2010)

Oh Jesse. 
Jigsaw puzzles fit together.


----------



## London_Calling (May 31, 2010)

BigTom said:


> This discussion is up to season 3 ep 11 .. so if you have only just started season 1, you've got a way to go before you are safe to read this thread.. sorry.



cheers

*runs away* >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## extra dry (Jun 1, 2010)

I thought walt was going to brick himself in the chicken mans place....jesse going to be owned by those guys if he takes them on.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 1, 2010)

extra dry said:


> .jesse going to be owned by those guys if he takes them on.



Hmm, getting a bad feeling about Jessie too. 
He's always been saved by Walt somehow - he's been Jessie's guardian angel - If it weren't for Walt, he'd have been toast halfway into Season 1.
But after last week's "I can't protect you anymore" I think Walt was finally saying to Jessie, 'not just aginst the chicken man, but anything - if you go off piste again, you really are on your own now. I've had enough of you not getting it'.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 1, 2010)

Possibly Jesse finding out about new girlfriend's son might sober him.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 1, 2010)

yardbird said:


> Possibly Jesse finding out about new girlfriend's son might sober him.



Quite the opposite looked likely at the end of this weeks ep.


----------



## Scaggs (Jun 1, 2010)

extra dry said:


> I thought walt was going to brick himself in the chicken mans place....jesse going to be owned by those guys if he takes them on.



Does Mr Chicken know about Jesse nicking extra stuff, is the lab bugged? I can't imagine how this series will end.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 1, 2010)

still not seen Breaking Bad S03E10" No videos were found. 
or last ep17 of LOST stagevu.com gone Toilet

don't like ninjavideo FF say Trojan blar blar

_ta peeps_


----------



## extra dry (Jun 1, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> still not seen Breaking Bad S03E10" No videos were found.
> or last ep17 of LOST stagevu.com gone Toilet
> 
> don't like ninjavideo FF say Trojan blar blar



http://tvshack.net/tv/Breaking_Bad/season_3/episode_11/a:1035908/

try here..season 3 ep1-11


----------



## bhamgeezer (Jun 7, 2010)

Episode 3 - 12....Fuck me!  What a way to end!


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 7, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> Episode12....Fuck me!  What a way to end!



There's ep 13 still to come 

Oh, and :
http://www.bettercallsaul.com/


----------



## extra dry (Jun 7, 2010)

what a build up and the ending just totally sealing both their fates....


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jun 7, 2010)

just about to watch it


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 7, 2010)

Just watched it, not going to say any more but fuck me what an episode


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 7, 2010)

Finally up to date with the thread.

What a top episode, chicken guy showing some signs of real menace.


----------



## dogmatique (Jun 8, 2010)

FUCK!!  What an ending!!   That was EXCELLENT!

The opening scenes were excellent too - this really is one of the best written - and photographed series around. Only Treme comes close at the moment.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jun 8, 2010)

Fuck me did Walt really do that WTF OMG is there another episode????


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jun 8, 2010)

what a twist i wasn't even expecting that ending....


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jun 8, 2010)

I just watched it again and liked it even more, so fucking good best TV ever.....................


----------



## Scaggs (Jun 8, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Fuck me did Walt really do that WTF OMG is there another episode????



Just one episode left I think. This finishes and True Blood new series starts next Sunday.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh my god, only one more episode?!?! How will I cope?!

Last night's ep was fantastic!

What is Chicken Man going to do to them now?  What do people think?


----------



## yardbird (Jun 8, 2010)

Blimey!!


----------



## extra dry (Jun 8, 2010)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Oh my god, only one more episode?!?! How will I cope?!
> 
> Last night's ep was fantastic!
> 
> What is Chicken Man going to do to them now?  What do people think?




he is going to jail or kill everyone involved...a little industrial accident at the cleaners...


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 8, 2010)

Interview with Vince Gilligan here, (possibly only one more season)

http://www.slashfilm.com/2010/05/14...lligan-creatorwriterdirector-of-breaking-bad/


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 8, 2010)

dogmatique said:


> FUCK!!  What an ending!!   That was EXCELLENT!



Just watched it


----------



## Structaural (Jun 8, 2010)

Fuuuuuck! That was excellent, I thought Jessie was a goner a few times there. I was just beginning to think 'Oh shit where's Walt, he normally saves Jessie' and BANG!

How bad did Walt look at the end 

Excellent, I hope next weeks final of the series isn't the end, there's fuck all I look forward to on tv anymore (I've still got Treme to get into though).


----------



## Structaural (Jun 8, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Interview with Vince Gilligan here, (possibly only one more season)
> 
> http://www.slashfilm.com/2010/05/14...lligan-creatorwriterdirector-of-breaking-bad/



Thanks for that listening now, first
thing he'd ever created for TV.
I'm surprised.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 8, 2010)

i thought for a while that the kid had eaten the burgers!


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 8, 2010)

Mean FCUKER Walt Runnnnnnnnnnnnnnn 
next week two eps  



Structaural said:


> there's fuck all I look forward to on tv anymore



Justified isnt to bad it on Five USA


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet Jesus I LOVE this show (just gone straight to reply this time to prevent seeing any spoilers...)

I was holding off watching Series 3 as I originally saw 1 and 2 in the space of 72 hours (see thread where I was convalenscing from my nose op  ) and couldn't stand the drip feeding of one episode a week....

But I broke as I wanted to join in the 'live' chat of it as the story unfolds, and saw episode 1 of s3 on Sunday.

Now I'm at the episode where Pink and his couple of pals are in the rehab announcing the blue stuff is back...Just brilliant  So many different faces of the show...Will join back in fully when I get to the most recent episode, though it shouldn't take too long 

It's just like a 17 hour long edit of Pulp Fiction. It never lets up


----------



## yardbird (Jun 8, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Justified isnt to bad it on Five USA



Justified is a grower


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 9, 2010)

Just seen the latest episode...They're going to off the chicken man....they've got to. He's killed all the Mexican threats, and the bug ex cop guy can be won over with the Saul connection so therell be little comeback?


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ted Striker said:


> Just seen the latest episode...They're going to off the chicken man....they've got to. He's killed all the Mexican threats, and the bug ex cop guy can be won over with the Saul connection so therell be little comeback?



Was saying to my mate today how the obvious direction to go is Walt vs Chicken Guy, a chicken frying accident or something at the laundry maybe but things so far have never been obvious (have they?). 

That's all for season four though, plenty of other stuff to tie up in the meantime with the family etc.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 11, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Was saying to my mate today how the obvious direction to go is Walt vs Chicken Guy, a chicken frying accident or something at the laundry maybe but things so far have never been obvious (have they?).
> 
> That's all for season four though, plenty of other stuff to tie up in the meantime with the family etc.



That's just a bit classic US TV dramatic ending - Main guy/Goodie offs THE biggest baddest evil boss man ever....Only for another EVEN MORE bigger/badder evil boss man behind him to appear out of the shadows.

The groundwork for that is already there - The Mexican cartel owners were technically above Chicken Guy in the pecking (sorry) order. Could see series four see the return of Bell Ringing man and his cohorts to fill the gap he left and/or avange his death (assuming they treat his death as a loss business wise).

Though I would add that I have never been able to precdict any storyline in BB, literally none


----------



## Scaggs (Jun 11, 2010)

Ted Striker said:


> That's just a bit classic US TV dramatic ending - Main guy/Goodie offs THE biggest baddest evil boss man ever....Only for another EVEN MORE bigger/badder evil boss man behind him to appear out of the shadows.
> 
> The groundwork for that is already there - The Mexican cartel owners were technically above Chicken Guy in the pecking (sorry) order. Could see series four see the return of Bell Ringing man and his cohorts to fill the gap he left and/or avange his death (assuming they treat his death as a loss business wise).
> 
> *Though I would add that I have never been able to precdict any storyline in BB, literally none*



That's what makes the show unique.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 14, 2010)

GARRRGH!!! - Fucking have to wait until 2011 now! - fuckety fuck fuck, fuck fuck   

Excellent season finale


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 14, 2010)

is it a double?

not downed it yet..


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 14, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> is it a double?
> 
> not downed it yet..



Nope. 
E13's 46 mins.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 14, 2010)

but


----------



## Structaural (Jun 14, 2010)

Fucking hell! 
I need a beer after that one. Boo... long wait for the next. I wonder if Jessie actually did it...


----------



## bhamgeezer (Jun 14, 2010)

Yet another epic ending


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 14, 2010)

Another superb episode.



Spoiler: Possible ending



I'm going to take a guess and say that someone else was the target when Jesse pulled the trigger.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 14, 2010)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Another superb episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was a slight move to the right wasn't there? hmmm


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 14, 2010)

What an ending.

How long between seasons?


----------



## Structaural (Jun 14, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> What an ending.
> 
> How long between seasons?



We've almost a years wait now  ...


----------



## Scaggs (Jun 15, 2010)

Brilliant ending! It's going to be hard waiting for the next series because there's nothing else on that even comes close to Breaking Bad.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Just about to watch But only one ep 13 	"Full Measure"  I read last week their was going to for be two. 



> We've almost a years wait now


 June 13 2011 GRR


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Structaural said:


> There was a slight move to the right wasn't there? hmmm



Just seen  yep Jessie moved gun to right then fired. 
One year NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

Do you think they got the bulls to kill Mr Chicken and take over.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 15, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> June 13 2011 GRR



Think you've mis read it -  S4 commission was officially announced on June 13 *2010*. Season will prob start Feb/Mar 2011.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.bettercallsaul.com/


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 15, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.bettercallsaul.com/



Post 259 


Btw, the podcasts from AMC on each ep are really interesting.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Pie 1 said:


> Think you've mis read it -  S4 commission was officially announced on June 13 *2010*. Season will prob start Feb/Mar 2011.


 were it say that that Pie



> Season 4 (2011)
> 
> On June 13, it was announced that AMC would renew Breaking Bad for a fourth season



going to watch Ep10 - Fly best one this Season cracked me up


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jun 15, 2010)

I always hate the last episode


----------



## dogmatique (Jun 15, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> were it say that that Pie



He's not saying owt other than the announcement of S4 was made in June, and that if you were to follow broadcast dates of the last three seasons you could reasonably expect S4 to start around the same time, ie Feb/March 2011.

You concur this is your conjecture, my dear Pie?


----------



## dogmatique (Jun 15, 2010)

Structaural said:


> There was a slight move to the right wasn't there? hmmm



Hmmm, I'm not sure there's owt in that.  Poor Jessie.  Poor Gale.  I liked Gale, even if he was a duplicitous schlub - he knew for sure what that conversation really meant.  Has the actor ever been cast in a different sort of role?  He was very similar in Flight of the Conchords as Mel's mentally cuckolded husband...

I really like Mike's character as well.  He plays the ubiquitous bad guy in loads of things, especially bit part stuff. Lots of leather jacket and mini-uzi shit. Nice to see him getting a part where he can express himself a bit.

Loved this season.  The writers, and in particular the cinematographer(s) really got into their stride - lots of knowing nod, no dialogue set pieces - the crankhead hooker intro being a standout off the top of my head.

And yet still hardly known over here!  Might be nice if some of that Wire hype rubbed off elsewhere - surely dem Guardian readers have got through their boxsets by now!?

Who else has mentioned this to friends only to be met with blank faces?  Pff.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautifully shot, good and complex storyline, witty - you can't ask for a lot more, could be the Coen Bros,


----------



## mhendo (Jun 16, 2010)

dogmatique said:


> Hmmm, I'm not sure there's owt in that.  Poor Jessie.  Poor Gale.  I liked Gale, even if he was a duplicitous schlub - he knew for sure what that conversation really meant.  Has the actor ever been cast in a different sort of role?  He was very similar in Flight of the Conchords as Mel's mentally cuckolded husband...


Well, he was a glory-seeking, journalism-degrading editor type in Season 5 of _The Wire_.

And he was a pretty scary dirty cop and hired killer in the first two seasons of _Damages_. In that series, it actually took me a few episodes to recognize the actor, because he was so different from his earlier characters.

I really like David Costabile as an actor. I thought his singing in Italian in the last ep of _Breaking Bad_ was great, and was a real little piece of genius by the writers and director.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 16, 2010)

dogmatique said:


> He's not saying owt other than the announcement of S4 was made in June, and that if you were to follow broadcast dates of the last three seasons you could reasonably expect S4 to start around the same time, ie Feb/March 2011.
> 
> You concur this is your conjecture, my dear Pie?



Aye.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 16, 2010)

Just seen it...Well I didn't see it heading _that_ way! I honestly Walt had broke (and when he was pleading for his life, then boom, pulls it out of the bag by reeling off his address 

Great finish though, sets up S4 very nicely. There's now 12 months of predictions and 'what if's' to go down. Best series finale too, S1 should have finished 3 epiisodes later or earlier, and S2 was a bit "wtf, a plane crash?"

I'm actually going to miss the mindbendingly annoying way Jesse finishes his sentances with 'Bitch'.

Interesting to see the Chicken Man hadn't resorted to including Walt's family in some sort of threat bargain - from my limited(!) experience of these sort of affairs, that's what I'd do (though I suppose that's why they were careful to stress about his prefernce to motivate people not with fear)

I wonder what Saul's chances are?!


----------



## girasol (Jun 16, 2010)

Trying to download all of series 3 but failing badly   should have done episode by episode


----------



## extra dry (Jun 16, 2010)

I think it peaked..season 4 will be a big let down, like the wire or underbelly, the writer/s no matter how motivated or driven just run out of steam, pace, plot twists or new directions for the growth of the characters.

  I suppose hank will make more effort at piecing the puzzle together while in recovery but apart from that I can see season 4 being a little bit of an anti climax.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 16, 2010)

Still, ever positive, eh?!


----------



## girasol (Jun 16, 2010)

Anything with more than 3 series tends to go shit, they should have quit while ahead.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Ted Striker said:


> I'm actually going to miss the mindbendingly annoying way Jesse finishes his sentances with 'Bitch'.




Not just me then!


----------



## girasol (Jun 20, 2010)

Started watching series 3, and watched 5 episodes, but for some reason I'm not enjoying it as much.  Maybe it's the fact that Jessie and Walt aren't interacting as much...  Hopefully they will later on.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 20, 2010)

KEep watching. I think s3 has been the best season, it just keeps building tension throughout. I can't remember where the storylines are at ep 5 but I do remember it starting slowly and then getting moving


----------



## girasol (Jun 21, 2010)

Watched episode 6 (Sunset), the RV gets destroyed...  Very close call!  

Jesse and Walter back together in the same scene, wooohoo!!!

Also loved the high tech lab, wonder how long new assistant will last tough...

I think mods need to change thread title, there are lots of spoilers here, I read things I wish I hadn't before!

I didn't know this



> The episode names of the first, fourth, tenth, and thirteenth episodes of Season Two form a sentence which reveals an event that takes place in the season finale (737 Down Over ABQ).


----------



## Bassism (Jun 27, 2010)

i've just polished off all three series i managed to stretch them out for two weeks. Am gutted just watching the last disc. Best series i've bought into since true blood and sopranos. Think i'll watch these again at some point. Have to say i'm quite sweet on jessie his fuk ups are legendary, i was cringing for him the reactions he belts out are quality. The acting in this took me by surprise its superb. The way its all been done is genious. At times so painfully understated unlike anything i'vd ever seen before. Bitch.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 31, 2010)

Aaron Paul won an Emmy! (Jessie)


----------



## Ozric (Oct 1, 2010)

Just watched the first episode last night and loved it, looking forward to more especially after scanning this thread.

...only problem was the copy I'm watching has blanked swearing and blurred boobs.  Not that the boob blurring is too much of an issue but the swear blanking does detract from the drama...so will hunt out another version.


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 1, 2010)

Is this out on DVD yet?

peace


----------



## D'wards (Oct 1, 2010)

Just finished this last night, a brilliant series. Bryan Cranson is great

Anyone know when s4 is out, left s3 on a greats situation


----------



## Ozric (Oct 1, 2010)

Yup DVD Link


----------



## TruXta (Oct 1, 2010)

I think S4 won't be out until next summer


----------



## D'wards (Oct 1, 2010)

TruXta said:


> I think S4 won't be out until next summer


 
Ah man, thats too effing long. Should be about new year by rights.

I really wanna know did ***** actually **** **** and if so did **** keep ****** as his main **** or still **** him


----------



## Scaggs (Oct 2, 2010)

Ozric said:


> Just watched the first episode last night and loved it, looking forward to more especially after scanning this thread.
> 
> ...*only problem was the copy I'm watching has blanked swearing and blurred boobs*.  Not that the boob blurring is too much of an issue but the swear blanking does detract from the drama...so will hunt out another version.



That's funny, considering the themes covered over the three series Who'd be happy with all the violence yet offended by some tits and swearing?


----------



## Ozric (Oct 2, 2010)

.........Americans


----------



## mhendo (Oct 2, 2010)

Ozric said:


> .........Americans


Indeed.

The level of prudishness over issues of swearing and sexuality over here is ridiculous. Free-to-air network television ruthlessly excises profanity and any glimpse of breast, but will happily show people getting killed with monotonous regularity. Even expressions like "My God!" often get censored, and if a character says "asshole," they will play the "ass" and bleep out the "hole." 

Basic cable TV, which is where "Breaking Bad" airs, is a bit better. Some swearing is allowed, like "shit" and "dick," and some fleeting nudity might also make a showing. But it's only really on the premium cable channels like HBO and Showtime that they're willing to use words that you can hear on free-to-air stations every night in places like the UK and Australia.

It seems that it's actually gottn worse as time goes on. In the 1990s, some of the more adventurous network shows like "NYPD Blue" took a risk and started showing some skin, and allowing profanity like "shit" and "dickhead." But the Puritan tendencies of American audiences have reasserted themselves.


----------



## Scaggs (Oct 23, 2010)

TruXta said:


> I think S4 won't be out until next summer


 
It's a long wait but I've recently got into Rubicon, another AMC production. Only halfway through the series so far and the pace is quite slow but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Just started season 2 and


----------



## blueplume (Dec 7, 2010)

I am finishing season 2, will just see episode 13th right now, yeah


----------



## TruXta (Dec 7, 2010)

I can't wait til you two are in as much agony as the rest of us waiting for the new season.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Did episode 2 series 2 last night.
No wait for series 3 though. Have that here ready to go


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 8, 2010)

I wanna pair of cowboy boots like that mexican hitman


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did episode 2 series 2 last night.
> No wait for series 3 though. Have that here ready to go


 
Just finished series 3. 
No spoilers but it was excellent!!! 

Now there is an irritating wait for series 4: 



> On June 14, 2010, AMC announced that Breaking Bad was renewed for a fourth, 13-episode season. The season is scheduled to premiere in July 2011 and *to bridge the gap between seasons, 3–4 minute mini episodes will be produced*



Linky here

For anyone that has finished series 3 then the first 2 (of 8) mini episodes are called The Handlers and you can view them here - http://www.atom.com/channel/channel_handlers/?v=handlers_prostitute/


----------



## mack (Jan 9, 2011)

The Handlers thing is something completely different, not the BB mini episodes.

http://www.imdb.com/news/ni6496890/


----------



## TruXta (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone see this?
Gives me the shivers, and not in a good way. The power of a canned laugh.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 29, 2011)

I am not sure I watched the end of series 3. I really must catch up, it was great, I just dont seem to have the time for telly these days.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 15, 2011)

Only halfway through S2 but this is seriously good. Up there with Deadwood and who knows . . . maybe that other druggie/cop thing from a few years ago.

I haven't read the thread but, ultimately, it's a satire really, isn't it?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 15, 2011)

hopefully they wont cancel it at a moments notice without finnishing the fucking story like deadwood.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2011)

The problem with Deadwood was more to do with David Milch's 'approach' - too much uncertainty for HBO to back him, imo.

Diff company financing this, of course. Seems a big but tightly controlled budget, and the audience is holding up very well.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 17, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I am not sure I watched the end of series 3.


 
series 3  when did that start didn't think it was till May\June

 seen it thinking of 4 season 3, Episode 10: Fly was 
Season 4 should be soon


----------



## TruXta (Apr 17, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> series 3  when did that start didn't think it was till May\June
> 
> seen it thinking of 4 season 3, Episode 10: Fly was
> Season 4 should be soon


 
July I think.


----------



## 8den (Apr 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The problem with Deadwood was more to do with David Milch's 'approach' - too much uncertainty for HBO to back him, imo.
> 
> Diff company financing this, of course. Seems a big but tightly controlled budget, and the audience is holding up very well.


 
Deadwood also cost a fucking fortune to make. Breaking Bad is (comparatively) cheap to make, and therefore not likely to fold like Deadwood. 

Rome and Deadwood are two of the few HBO cancelled shows. Because they were so damned expensive to make.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 18, 2011)

Cost is related to real time cable subscriptions generated though.

Breaking Bad also seems to manage very well on a surprisingly small cast (and therefore narrow storylines) - Bryan Cranston takes on an awful lot but not it seems to the detriment of the whole.

Fwiw, on another site I just got hit by a very large spoiler from somewhere after halfway of S2. . . . ouch!


----------



## kained&able (Apr 18, 2011)

Is it the bit where jessie thinks he is a humming bird for two weeks?

That bit was funny. Actually that might be season 3.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been waiting for a UK channel to show series three but it hasn't happened yet. I like series one and two a lot, although series two was a little too dark at times even for my warped sensibilities.


----------



## blueplume (May 4, 2011)

I'm watching AGAIN season 3. Those huge white clouds are just hanging in the sky, it's such a nice feeling... 
Any advise for another nice series in the meanwhile, before S4? It's quite a long time to wait...


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

blueplume said:


> Any advise for another nice series in the meanwhile, before S4? It's quite a long time to wait...


 
mini episodes watched? 

Series 4 is out in July I think, looking forward to it too


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 5, 2011)

blueplume said:


> I'm watching AGAIN season 3. Those huge white clouds are just hanging in the sky, it's such a nice feeling...
> Any advise for another nice series in the meanwhile, before S4? It's quite a long time to wait...


 
i dont think there is another american series that comes anywhere near this.


----------



## blueplume (May 5, 2011)

I didn't mean american series in particular! just a very good one...


----------



## Scaggs (May 6, 2011)

blueplume said:


> I'm watching AGAIN season 3. Those huge white clouds are just hanging in the sky, it's such a nice feeling...
> *Any advise for another nice series in the meanwhile, before S4? It's quite a long time to wait*...


 
See post 327

I'd agree with ilovebush&blair though, Ive not seen anything that comes close to Breaking Bad.


----------



## Structaural (May 6, 2011)

The Wire and Deadwood are very good. I hear good things about Mad Men but I've yet to start that series.


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2011)

mad men is shite. Not a single redeeming character in the series and its all house wife gossip stuff. Its basically a male dominated sex in the city set in a 60's advertising agency. Only with people who look less like a foot.

Filmed nicely but i hate it i hate it i hate it.

Watch sons of anarchy instead. If you like wire/deadwood then it may well appeal. Gangsta motor cycle gangs for the win.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 6, 2011)

The comparison with Deadwood and The Wire is loosely valid imo - we're in that general category with Breaking Bad.

Madman seems to lurch a little, and you really have to enjoy the 'internal struggle' dramatic emphasis.

Either I didn't 'get' Sons of Anarchy or it's vacuous biker shit for late-night stoned 20-somethings.


----------



## TruXta (May 6, 2011)

kained&able said:


> mad men is shite. Not a single redeeming character in the series and its all house wife gossip stuff. Its basically a male dominated sex in the city set in a 60's advertising agency. Only with people who look less like a foot.
> 
> Filmed nicely but i hate it i hate it i hate it.
> 
> ...


 
You fail at telly.


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2011)

really? who's a redeeming character then and at any point ever is it not just about whos fucking who? and who going to get promoted and bullshit.

I bet you like sex in the city too. Real football fans wouldn't like mad men.

dave


----------



## TruXta (May 6, 2011)

kained&able said:


> really? who's a redeeming character then and at any point ever is it not just about whos fucking who? and who going to get promoted and bullshit.
> 
> I bet you like sex in the city too. Real football fans wouldn't like mad men.
> 
> dave


 
I hate Real mate. And why does a show need redeeming characters? FTR I fucking loathe SITC.


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2011)

It needs someone sound in it! even if they are awesome in a very flawed and sociopathic way. If i was ever around anyone in mad men in real life it would end up with me calling them a tosser after 5 mins and wondering off. I'm not even vaguely interested in them or their lives. They aren't witty, clever or funny they are just there smoking working and stabbing each other in the back.

Fuck that noise.

Only possible exception was main dudes blonde wife who was almost interesting for a couple of episodes before pissing me off. I can't believe i gave it a full season just in case. Utter utter well filmed cack.

dave


----------



## TruXta (May 6, 2011)

kained&able said:


> It needs someone sound in it! even if they are awesome in a very flawed and sociopathic way. If i was ever around anyone in mad men in real life it would end up with me calling them a tosser after 5 mins and wondering off. I'm not even vaguely interested in them or their lives. They aren't witty, clever or funny they are just there smoking working and stabbing each other in the back.
> 
> Fuck that noise.
> 
> ...


 
The kids are sound. I think they're the only good guys.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 6, 2011)

tried mad men it was shit, tried dexter it was shit also tried that hell angels one that was also shit. nothing is comparable to breaking bad. btw i dont mean shit, i just mean i didnt like it.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2011)

kained&able said:


> It needs someone sound in it! even if they are awesome in a very flawed and sociopathic way. If i was ever around anyone in mad men in real life it would end up with me calling them a tosser after 5 mins and wondering off. I'm not even vaguely interested in them or their lives. They aren't witty, clever or funny they are just there smoking working and stabbing each other in the back.
> 
> Fuck that noise.
> 
> ...


 
no one in the sopranos is 'sound' - they're all amoral and/or psychotic, yet it's compelling as hell.


----------



## Part 2 (May 6, 2011)

I wasn't arsed about The Sopranos at all could never live up to my mates hype, Mad Men I watched although all four series in less than a week was too much, The Wire I loved but tried to restart several times and haven't quite managed to get past the first few episodes. 

Breaking Bad I'm preparing to rewatch, will probably do the third series with my mate next week as he hasn't seen it.


----------



## TruXta (May 7, 2011)

I'll need to rewatch a few of the last eps before it starts up again. My current guilty pleasure is Fringe. A better and crazier version of X-files, basically.


----------



## revol68 (May 7, 2011)

Mad Men is for wankers, it's a pish overly stylised soap opera, like Desperate Housewives without the wit or sense of the absurd. And yeah who gives a fuck about the petty claustrophobic world of middle class careerist fucks. The show says absolutely fuck all, it's a 60's fashion spread with a tv series budget. The characters in Soprano's are in their own way moral, they allow us a moral angle in the proper sense, that is they provide a window into the dark underbelly and hypocrisy of wider society. The characters in Mad Men are immoral in the truest sense of the world, their actions are soo petty, their sins so fucking inane as to provide nothing of interest, other than to curtain twitchers.


----------



## TruXta (May 8, 2011)

Wow, you've really got it in for MM, dontcha. Haters gonna hate I suppose.


----------



## revol68 (May 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Wow, you've really got it in for MM, dontcha. Haters gonna hate I suppose.


 
It might be enjoyable if you were going through the menopause or something.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 8, 2011)

I fucking _love_ Breaking Bad. That is all.


----------



## Structaural (May 9, 2011)

No rush with Mad Men then... Yep the ludicrous Fringe is a guilty pleasure of mine. Walter Bishop cracks me up.

New episode of Breaking Bad is broadcast on July 17th...


----------



## Crispy (May 9, 2011)

That is all.


----------



## TruXta (May 9, 2011)

revol68 said:


> It might be enjoyable if you were going through the menopause or something.


 
Maybe I am. Maybe you're just a miserable git.


----------



## blueplume (May 9, 2011)

revol68 said:


> It might be enjoyable if you were going through the menopause or something.


 
did you mean something like climacteric?


----------



## avu9lives (May 9, 2011)

July the 17th ya say!!  Feck me im gonna scrawl lines on me front room wall like they do in prison!! So i dont ferget like...Bring it on!!


----------



## kained&able (May 9, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> no one in the sopranos is 'sound' - they're all amoral and/or psychotic, yet it's compelling as hell.



sound in a deeply floored and sociopathic way!

I wish pauly was my uncle.

dave


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2011)

Why? It really wouldn't be much fun!


----------



## kained&able (May 9, 2011)

he has cool wings and would amuse me.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 9, 2011)

Dave - you remind me of Jesse Pinkman.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2011)

He'd probably traumatise the shit out of you and involve you in his schemes, ending up with you dead, jailed or merely pistol-whipped. But if he has cool hair, well, fine. Man, your moral compass is pretty twisted!


----------



## kained&able (May 9, 2011)

it has been pointed out that if i tried to deal properly i would indeed be jessie.
Who for all intents and purposes might as well be ziggy from the wire.

This is why i design websites rather then shot!

OU i don't reallly want pauly as my uncle, cos that would mean being exposed to that life, but still for a mad physco mafia type he is pretty cool. 

dave


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2011)

He's funny but no way is he cool


----------



## kained&able (May 9, 2011)

but but but the hair!!!



he is awesome!

dave


----------



## blueplume (May 9, 2011)

but when he slogs, it's beside!


----------



## Part 2 (May 31, 2011)

Series 4 starting July 17th....Anyone know where to see the trailer? Link below not available unless in US.

http://blogs.amctv.com/breaking-bad/2011/05/breaking-bad-season-4-premiere-date.php


----------



## BigTom (May 31, 2011)

via a US based proxy?

 at a new series.. fantastic


----------



## Part 2 (May 31, 2011)

I've read the new trailer is just a mix of old clips anyway


----------



## Structaural (Jun 1, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Series 4 starting July 17th....Anyone know where to see the trailer? Link below not available unless in US.
> 
> http://blogs.amctv.com/breaking-bad/2011/05/breaking-bad-season-4-premiere-date.php


 
*shivers* man, can't wait - I think I'm going to rewatch it all to prepare.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 1, 2011)

youtube


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> youtube



 that's just old clips


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 7, 2011)

season 4 trailer


----------



## yardbird (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Structaural (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## blueplume (Jun 13, 2011)

do you know how to watch AMC from France or Italy? arrrgh! couldn't find any channel info on the web...


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

Torrent the fucker.


----------



## blueplume (Jun 13, 2011)

i'm not capable enough, will try
tks TXTA


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

Dead simple.

Download utorrent and install. Go to www.piratebay.org and search for the shows/movies/files you want. Click "download torrent". This opens up utorrent where a save dialogue pops up. Decide where you want to save your file. Wait.

That is literally it.


----------



## blueplume (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah, looks so easy!


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

It is. Really and truly.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It is. Really and truly.


 you've missed the whole how to open rar files mount isos get the right codes to watch the things and so on and so on it's actually harder than you can recall...


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you've missed the whole how to open rar files mount isos get the right codes to watch the things and so on and so on it's actually harder than you can recall...


 
Who the fuck bothers with rar files and isos unless you have to? Which in 99% of cases you don't, just dl the bloody media file and play it.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Not long now  
(Maybe old news) Other day was a 60 sec program Breaking Bad was mentioned. The writer said fifth season is probable be last one.


----------



## blueplume (Jul 7, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Not long now
> (Maybe old news) Other day was a 60 sec program Breaking Bad was mentioned. The writer said fifth season is probable be last one.


 
Just hope it will shake up!


----------



## Structaural (Jul 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you've missed the whole how to open rar files mount isos get the right codes to watch the things and so on and so on it's actually harder than you can recall...


 
Download WinRAR (or uNRAR X if on a mac) and VLC. Sorted.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 15, 2011)

sunday


----------



## Dandred (Jul 15, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you've missed the whole how to open rar files mount isos get the right codes to watch the things and so on and so on it's actually harder than you can recall...


 
All you have to do is click and play with a rar file, isos are usually for DVDs not TV shows uploaded every week.................


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2011)

Structaural said:


> Download WinRAR (or uNRAR X if on a mac) and VLC. Sorted.


 
Piratebay/Utorrent/VLC has always done me just fine! 

I <3 Jessie Pinkman!

Gonna have to wait till the series is done though - I don't have the patience for weekly viewing anymore! Back to back =


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 15, 2011)

sheothebudworths said:


> Piratebay/Utorrent/VLC has always done me just fine!
> 
> I <3 Jessie Pinkman!
> 
> Gonna have to wait till the series is done though - I don't have the patience for weekly viewing anymore! Back to back =


 
Me neither, think I'll be unsubscribing from this thread for a few months


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 18, 2011)

Breaking Bad S04E01 720p HDTV x264 ORENJI


Fuckin ACE !!!!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 18, 2011)

Just watched it, brilliant as ever.

Loved the line, 'I've never used this stuff, are you sure it'll do the job?' 'Yeah, trust us'


----------



## YAGETMEBLUD? (Jul 18, 2011)

Just catching up with season 3 so I can follow the new one, forgot how good it was .


----------



## mack (Jul 18, 2011)

Great first episode - very tense!


----------



## yardbird (Jul 18, 2011)

Just excellent


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 19, 2011)

it was good but very predictable, but i did like jessie in the diner at the end and walter reaction. i think he has killed enough people in cold blood now to not be a woss about it, hopefully he is going to be a real bad ass in this series.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 19, 2011)

*Spoilers below!*

Woah that was chilling, but fucking excellent!
I thought Vince was dead man walking when he got made at the crime scene. But I wouldn't have been surprised had jessie been necktied too.
Man, Gus showed his evil side. I was waiting for that...

Better watch it again tonight, I was a bit drunk last night.


----------



## Scaggs (Jul 19, 2011)

Brilliant first episode! Wonder where the Kenny Rodgers t's and crap jeans came from?


----------



## Structaural (Jul 19, 2011)

nod to pulp fiction I reckon


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 19, 2011)

did anyone else notice the close up on the box cutter at the start? 

knew it would be used later in the episode


----------



## Structaural (Jul 20, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chekhov's_gun 

(Episode name is Box Cutter too). 

Anyone notice Gale's lab notes still in his apartment at the end? uh oh


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah, had to rewind to check


----------



## YAGETMEBLUD? (Jul 20, 2011)

really glad I caught up with the series season 4 already looking great.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 23, 2011)

> Anyone notice Gale's lab notes still in his apartment at the end? uh oh


 
! Don't think he be stupid to take notebook out lab.

Probably just his shopping list.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's two screenshots I just took, first one is from the first scene with Gus and Gale, next one is the crime scene at the end:

http://i.imgur.com/9aZZV.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/16jGX.jpg


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Structaural said:


> http://i.imgur.com/9aZZV.jpg


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 25, 2011)

you want this one :

Breaking.Bad.S04E02.Thirty-Eight.Snub.iNTERNAL.READNFO.720p.HDTV.x264-MOMENTUM


Release Name.....: Breaking.Bad.S04E02.Thirty-Eight.Snub.iNTERNAL.READNFO.720p.HDTV.x264-MOMENTUM
Release Date.....: 2011-07-25
Filesize.........: 769.4MB
Runtime..........: 00:45:45
Video............: 1920 kbps x264
Audio............: 384 kbps AC3 6ch
Frame Size.......: 1280x720
Frame Rate.......: 23.976

Release Notes....: IMMERSE's release is god-aweful. It is badly ivtc'd resulting in dupe frames and missing unique frames throughout. 
                   I grabbed the reaired but, unfortunately, there is a glitch at 29m53s so no proper. There is no dialogue loss. 
                   Even with the error, this release is substantially better than the alternative. Enjoy!


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 25, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> you want this one :
> 
> Breaking.Bad.S04E02.Thirty-Eight.Snub.iNTERNAL.READNFO.720p.HDTV.x264-MOMENTUM
> 
> ...


 
What file that. M## file don't work with my player or on computer vlc.

Looking for the avi then can watch on telly.

Ta


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 25, 2011)

Breaking Bad S04E02 HDTV XviD ASAP


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Off to jobcenter now something to look forward when i get back. 

(Remember to use spoil code)


----------



## yardbird (Jul 25, 2011)

Blue Corundum


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Big pizza ;D
Need to watch again


----------



## Structaural (Jul 26, 2011)

yardbird said:


> Blue Corundum


 
He's still obsessed with that blue meth


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 26, 2011)

Was good but kinda slow....


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 26, 2011)

going a bit slow i reckon, hopefully hank will get better soon.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm happy with that. Better good writing than constant action. It moved a lot of stories forward and the Hank/Marie story is quite hearbreaking. I still found it well stressful as you're always waiting for some fuck-up 

I thought it had a great Sergio vibe, like a western (especially starting with that dude from Deadwood), before all the craziness happens...

(here's the big tune that Jessie was playing: http://soundcloud.com/dubkillermusic/get-down-dub-boro)


----------



## mack (Jul 26, 2011)

Slow but atmospheric I thought - you need to slow down once in a while... it's not "24"!


----------



## Structaural (Jul 26, 2011)

Think of the episodes as chapters in an overall novel should help. It's got to work as a box-set too. It's always had lots of tension building episodes.

Good interview (pre season 4) with Vince Gilligan here: http://blogs.amctv.com/breaking-bad/2010/06/vince-gilligan-interview-part-i.php


----------



## OneStrike (Jul 26, 2011)

Right, you will all be delighted that i am up to se4eo1 and believe i am only 1 from being up to date.  I have binged from the beginning over the last week and i loves it.  I believe i am still an episode down so don't want to read the thread for now.  The 358mb episodes through Torrentz.com have all been fine, though a couple in series two had subtitles that i couldn't switch off.

Wish i had continued with Chemistry, i was brill at GCSE levels!


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 26, 2011)

> series two had subtitles that i couldn't switch off.


 what player are you using ?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 26, 2011)

lots of them have hardcoded subs


----------



## OneStrike (Jul 26, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> what player are you using ?


 

BitTorrent and i think they were through BtJunkie, played through VLC media player. It didn't take anything away for me, i know some folk can't stand it.


----------



## Scaggs (Jul 27, 2011)

I thought everyone used Demonoid. never had any problems there.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 27, 2011)

pfft, Newsgroups FTW fuck sharing you IP with anyone and everyone.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 27, 2011)

Yep, my ISP has its own newsgroup server with 600 day retention and no fair-use policy. Lovely. (still use bittorrent for some stuff though).

SPOILER (where's the info on how to use the tag?)

The writer has confirmed that the guy who spoke to Walt, telling him to go home was the new guy (whom I suspect is Gus's chemical engineering relative as his voice is very similar).


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Spoil code is in the sticky at top.


[#Spoiler=Question] [/Spoiler]  no #


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Structaural said:


> guy who spoke to Walt, telling him to go home





Spoiler:  Not realy a spoiler - who spoke to Walt, telling him to go home



was that not mike ? Structaural it sound like Mike



Spoiler code don't work with Tapatalk


----------



## mack (Jul 28, 2011)

It was Mike who made the call to Walt.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 30, 2011)

Nah, sounded like Gus if anyone, but the writer says it's the new guy: here's a sample from it http://soundcloud.com/structaural/go-home-walter/s-0a57S


----------



## magneze (Jul 30, 2011)

Watched the last 15 minutes of series 3 and watched the first one from series 4 last night. Have the second ready for tonight. Shaping up well already. First episode was quiet but the tension was fantastic.

Strangely been watching Bryan Cranston in Malcolm In The Middle a lot recently.


----------



## tar1984 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm enjoying this new series.  It airs in america on a sunday night so there should be a new episode available soon.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 31, 2011)

4 am or there abouts


----------



## tar1984 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 31, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> 4 am or there abouts


 
I have been sad inuff to stay up and get 1st download in the am
That was lost tho


----------



## Ranu (Aug 1, 2011)

Excellent episode this week, back on track.  Things building nicely now.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Breaking Bad S04E03 Open House
down in three minuets


----------



## disappearer (Aug 3, 2011)

Very mediocre episode I thought. Nobody even died in a brutal manner! 

Best show Ive seen in years though, or ever.  Watched the first 3 seasons in 4 days!  Now feeling like I know Pinkman and identify with his struggles somewhat.  Success.


----------



## OneStrike (Aug 3, 2011)

I have only ever dipped my toes in the thread as i assumed it was being shown on Atlantic.  Seen up to SEP EO3 and still love it.  Freedom to access the thread at lastnand find out wtf newsgroups are


----------



## mack (Aug 3, 2011)

Think Hank is going to get his teeth into this now, directing ops from his bed... got to better than playing with rocks..sorry minerals.. and jerking off all day.


----------



## magneze (Aug 3, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a decent E03 torrent please?


----------



## mack (Aug 3, 2011)

http://eztv.it/ep/28692/breaking-bad-s04e03-open-house-hdtv-xvid-fqm/


----------



## magneze (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## disappearer (Aug 4, 2011)

Naughty naughty.


----------



## Yata (Aug 4, 2011)

imo Gus is dead already and Mike either works for the mexican cartel (who are coming back in ep 4 according to ep description) or has done Gus in himself and taken over. I know that the actor playing him has signed up to another series somewhere so hes defo dying at some point

skyler getting annoying now, she needs to kill someone or smoke something or shes gonna domesticate The Heisenberg and by domesticate i mean slow the series down even further


----------



## Ranu (Aug 4, 2011)

The actor playing Gus appears in every episode this series, so either they're going to show him gradually decomposing or he isn't dead.

http://uk.imdb.com/name/nm0002064/filmoseries#tt0903747


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 4, 2011)

> imo Gus is dead already


 no way would have seen or will see that happen


----------



## mack (Aug 4, 2011)

Why do you think Gus is dead? All Mike said was "you won't see him again" - which I took to mean that being the ultra cautious man that he is he won't get to close to anyone, won't visit the cook site any more. He probably knows that evidence was left lying around Gayles apartment as they didn't get a chance to "clean up".


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 4, 2011)

mack said:


> Why do you think Gus is dead? All Mike said was "you won't see him again" - which I took to mean that being the ultra cautious man that he is he won't get to close to anyone, won't visit the cook site any more. He probably knows that evidence was left lying around Gayles apartment as they didn't get a chance to "clean up".


 
This (plus "you have a very short life ahead of you Walt").

Ranu - I wouldn't read too much into that (tho the "Gus has been offed" line never even occured to me) he could play a part in the pre-show recaps and still be listed.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 4, 2011)

For me, the best scene of the fourth series thus far (and by far) has definitely been the closer for ep1 when they focussed in on Gale's notebook.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 4, 2011)

Ranu said:


> The actor playing Gus appears in every episode this series, so either they're going to show him gradually decomposing or he isn't dead.
> 
> http://uk.imdb.com/name/nm0002064/filmoseries#tt0903747


 
its obviously nonlinear isnt it


----------



## Yata (Aug 4, 2011)

He wasn't in ep2? But was credited on IMDB, so that doesnt really mean anything. I dunno just a theory I came up with when I was stoned lol

Still think its true


----------



## Ranu (Aug 8, 2011)

Just watched ep4, very enjoyable.

And Gus is alive and well...


----------



## Gmart (Aug 8, 2011)

Another amazing episode - best thing on TV atm! 

Such great acting!


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 8, 2011)

it was a really good episode.


----------



## mack (Aug 11, 2011)

Great episode - brilliant scene with Walt and Skyler going over their cover story - so funny, Poor Jess - could this be the end? I think they may just bump him off - there's nowhere for the character to really go that he hasn't been before


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 11, 2011)

mack said:


> Great episode - brilliant scene with Walt and Skyler going over their cover story - so funny, Poor Jess - could this be the end? I think they may just bump him off - there's nowhere for the character to really go that he hasn't been before



Maybe they've opened a second lab in El Paso and are taking Jesse there to get him out of the way?

Expecting more fun from Gale's Lab Book. Walt Whitman is my hero


----------



## Structaural (Aug 14, 2011)

That was a great episode (as usual). I wonder what's gonna happen to Pinkman in Mexico?
Interesting fact: Walter White was the real name of an air traffic controller whose actions caused a air crash back in 1989, must have been an inspiration:
http://www.nytimes.com/1989/04/15/us/jury-fixes-blame-for-crash-that-killed-82.html


----------



## Yata (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok heres another amazing theory, this ones better... Mike, impressed with how Jessie killed Gale and did one without leaving any evidence, tells Jessie he has to kill Gus so they and Emperor Heisenberg can take over. He knows he can batter The Berg if he gets out of line and it gives him a way out when he finally dies of cancer in Season Six (or Five if Fox buys the series and give Von Heisenberg infinite lives)


----------



## yardbird (Aug 15, 2011)

Another good episode.
I watch on a good streaming site, I don't understand this torrent thing


----------



## Structaural (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh man, what an episode... hubris


----------



## Ranu (Aug 16, 2011)

Major facepalm when he wakes up I imagine...


----------



## Scaggs (Aug 16, 2011)

Yata said:


> Ok heres another amazing theory, this ones better... Mike, impressed with how Jessie killed Gale and did one without leaving any evidence, tells Jessie he has to kill Gus so they and Emperor Heisenberg can take over. He knows he can batter The Berg if he gets out of line and it gives him a way out when he finally dies of cancer in Season Six (or Five if Fox buys the series and give Von Heisenberg infinite lives)



Looks like only one more series after this.


> *AMC Renews Breaking Bad for 16 More Episodes to Conclude Series  *
> AMC announced today that _Breaking Bad_, the Emmy Award-winning and critically lauded drama series from acclaimed writer-producer-director Vince Gilligan has been renewed for a 16 episode order that will conclude the series. Production on all episodes of the final order will commence in early 2012. The roll-out of the episodes and premiere date schedule has yet to be determined by the network.


----------



## Gmart (Aug 16, 2011)

Great episode again - I loved the speeded up shots of Jesse waiting and being bored


----------



## Yata (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok I ran out of crackpot ideas, I cant predict this show at all lol


----------



## mack (Aug 16, 2011)

Great episode ... Jessies back in the game!


----------



## Structaural (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.savewalterwhite.com/


----------



## Structaural (Aug 16, 2011)

Inside Breaking Bad (spoilers for Shotgun): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNv5bAqsDEk


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 16, 2011)

mack said:


> Great episode ... Jessies back in the game!



I'm keeping a close eye on Skyler; she's the matriarch.


----------



## Greebozz (Aug 18, 2011)

Structaural said:


> http://www.savewalterwhite.com/



That is so good ^

I've just inhaled every episode. Is the show as addictive as Meth. talk about mixed messages on the moral front. What's next a sympathetic story about a German chemists running the gas chambers, lol.


----------



## OneStrike (Aug 18, 2011)

Just devoured ep5, bang on form.  Interested to know what they have planned for Jessie after what happened.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 19, 2011)

OneStrike said:


> Just devoured ep5, bang on form. Interested to know what they have planned for Jessie after what happened.



Best one yet. Lulls, lols, camerawork, Walt digging himself out of trouble, twists*, confusion*, shouting at the TV SHUT UP WALT WTF ARE YOU DOING (re dinner chat with Hank)...

(*To confirm, the whole Jessie thing was merely a routine to sharpen him up or position him for something else?! But then the earlier shoot out of the truck was genuine?)


----------



## Yata (Aug 19, 2011)

He wants Hank on the case so he'll find Gus I'm guessing, since his own efforts to find him have failed before he even got close.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.bettercallsaul.com/


----------



## girasol (Aug 19, 2011)

Series 4 isn't doing it for me, seems like a rehash of previous series...  The magic is gone   Watched the first 5 episodes.


----------



## Greebozz (Aug 20, 2011)

girasol said:


> Series 4 isn't doing it for me, seems like a rehash of previous series... The magic is gone  Watched the first 5 episodes.



Still loving it bigtime myself.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 20, 2011)

Same here, best thing on, there's not much I look forward to quite as much. 'Louie' maybe..


----------



## girasol (Aug 20, 2011)

Greebozz said:


> Still loving it bigtime myself.



I'm wondering if it's because I'm watching it a computer screen in home office, rather than sitting on the sofa...  It's just not very comfortable!


----------



## Ranu (Aug 20, 2011)

girasol said:


> I'm wondering if it's because I'm watching it a computer screen in home office, rather than sitting on the sofa... It's just not very comfortable!



Why don't you burn it and watch it on telly?


----------



## girasol (Aug 20, 2011)

Ranu said:


> Why don't you burn it and watch it on telly?



on dvd player? not sure I have know-how or if it's possible... will investigate, thanks 

edit: yeah, it's pretty straight forward, should have thought of it sooner


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 21, 2011)

Not watched any episodes yet, Gonna wait till I have the whole series


----------



## yardbird (Aug 22, 2011)

Episode 6 - another goodie and Jessie


----------



## Structaural (Aug 22, 2011)

What a corker. Skyler meets Heisenberg...


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 23, 2011)

Structaural said:


> What a corker. Skyler meets Heisenberg...



Told you to keep an eye on her

"I'm the one who protects this family from the man who protects this family"

There's a still a lot we don't know about her and Walt's past that has yet to be revealed.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 23, 2011)

That was a great line.
She gets a lot of hate in cyberspace, but I think she's a great character considering the shit she's had to put up with from Walt. Only she really knows Walt's weaknesses (well and us - excessive arrogance and narcissism especially when his intellect is challenged.)
I had a idea last night that his cancer could come back but as a brain tumour.

I wonder about that scene with the old manager of the car wash, a foreshadowing of Walt somehow taking over from Gus by the end of the season?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 24, 2011)

I think we'll learn more about Skyler soon. She was the head of household before Walt became a cook.
And remember it was Skyler, not Walt, who engineered the deal for the car wash. Hear what I'm saying?

Meanwhile I'm missing Saul.


----------



## Greebozz (Aug 26, 2011)

jeff_leigh said:


> Not watched any episodes yet, Gonna wait till I have the whole series



Good call, what is the wating every week torture all about.


----------



## Yata (Aug 27, 2011)

jeff_leigh said:


> Not watched any episodes yet, Gonna wait till I have the whole series


Wish I had done that, seems like whenever I get into a series (usually late at least 1-2 seasons in) they get randomly cancelled within a season of me starting to watch.
V was the worst one yet and I watched that from the start


----------



## yardbird (Aug 29, 2011)

Hank baby walking into a minefield.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 29, 2011)

wow, just wow


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 5, 2011)

Just caught up with the last couple of episodes and they were good but last nights (ep8)


----------



## PlaidDragon (Sep 6, 2011)

Hank's going to get a box cutter across his throat if he carries on.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 6, 2011)

Greebozz said:


> Good call, what is the wating every week torture all about.



Better than the waiting a whole season torture


----------



## Structaural (Sep 6, 2011)

Spoiler: spoiler



Best episode yet, had to watch it twice! Man that was good. I watched last week's and this weeks back to back, two of the best so far. Only five episodes left.

Great to get a bit of back story and humanity for Gus.

So was that Gus's gay lover or just someone who was like a brother? Interesting, could be Gale was also...
Whenever you think someone's going to die - it's usually the guy sitting next to him


----------



## yardbird (Sep 6, 2011)

Phew


----------



## Structaural (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Structaural (Sep 13, 2011)

That was another great one, shit.

sums it up:


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 13, 2011)

been in vietnam for the past month so got five episodes to catch up on.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 15, 2011)

caught up now, such an awesome show.


----------



## girasol (Sep 15, 2011)

Structaural said:


> That was a great line.
> She gets a lot of hate in cyberspace, but I think she's a great character considering the shit she's had to put up with from Walt. Only she really knows Walt's weaknesses (well and us - excessive arrogance and narcissism especially when his intellect is challenged.)
> I had a idea last night that his cancer could come back but as a brain tumour.
> 
> I wonder about that scene with the old manager of the car wash, a foreshadowing of Walt somehow taking over from Gus by the end of the season?



Skyler is one of my favourite characters, that stunt as the ditzy accountant was great. I guess she's going to rescue her ex-boss next...

Definetely getting into it again


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow , what an episode that was 

In a way I'm glad that next season is going to be the last as they can't keep this quality going forever...


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 19, 2011)

OMFG !!


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 19, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> OMFG !!



Infuckindeed!


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 19, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Wow , what an episode that was
> 
> In a way I'm glad that next season is going to be the last as they can't keep this quality going forever...


Where did you get that confirmation? Sounds about right though - the first half of this season I was thinking that they were just treading old ground, but it's picked up *quite a bit* (understatement) in the last couple of eps. As you say though, they cannae keep writing fresh storylines like this forever...

ETA: Yes, I CAN use Google!  Good decision - there always comes a point  - around the third season mark where you can see writers floundering trying to keep story lines going without knowing if they're going to be renewed for another series.  Giving them a definate endpoint allows for proper storytelling.  Not doing this killed Heroes, and just about saved Lost when they negotiated two last shorter seasons.

Of course Breaking Bad is much better than both of those, so we can expect great things from the last season of BB.  (Though I note that they may split it into two mini seasons... whatevs...)


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 19, 2011)

girasol said:


> Skyler is one of my favourite characters, that stunt as the ditzy accountant was great. I guess she's going to rescue her ex-boss next...
> 
> Definetely getting into it again


I can see Skylar doing something very very brutal to her ex-boss if the need arises...


----------



## Yata (Sep 20, 2011)

Now they have to decide, are Gus and Mike staying alive or do they go into exile for a spinoff?


----------



## Scaggs (Sep 20, 2011)

They can't be dead, can they? Mike,especially is a great character. What would they do in the remaining episodes if that's the case?


----------



## girasol (Sep 20, 2011)

dogmatique said:


> I can see Skylar doing something very very brutal to her ex-boss if the need arises...



I think she's going to pay for his debt, at least that's what I'd expect her character to do given she has all that money stashed in vacuum bags. (Haven't seen this weeks episode yet, last one I saw was 9)


----------



## Gmart (Sep 20, 2011)

Best show on TV - Jesse rocked it this week!!


----------



## Structaural (Sep 20, 2011)

Shit, fuck, wow, that was like a series final. Immense. Very Sergio Leone filmography.

I wondered what he had in that box. I watched Django the other day, an old Italian western. He pulls a coffin around with him all the time. When he gets attacked he brings out a gattling gun and taks out about 40 baddies. I had a feeling that box contained a means to kill them but wasn't expecting such blatant poisoning, man what balls Gus has.... how come Mike didn't drink?

Anyone notice (this could have just been bad timing when filming), that Mike looked like he was about to shoot Jesse just before he got shot by the hitman. hmmm. For a split second I was like 'noooooo' and then Mike took a bullet and Jesse went all Rage©. I mean both Walt and Jesse have this bumbling luck that has kept them alive.

Well Jesse has the opportunity to off the both of them now if so inclined... but I think he'll feel indebted to Gus and Mike for the line 'all of us or none of us'.

Great acting from Cranston with Jr too... wonder if Jr. will mention Jesse to Hank...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2011)

Mike's just a henchman, not a capo. Only the capos drank, not the servants.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 20, 2011)

aha.

edit: though he did offer one to Jesse, I guess out of respect for his cooking skills.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 20, 2011)

Didn't Gus swallow a pill just before downing the tequila or did I imagine that?


----------



## Structaural (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, two charcoal pills I reckon


----------



## yardbird (Sep 20, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Didn't Gus swallow a pill just before downing the tequila or did I imagine that?


Yeah he did.
Jesse's video game playing paid off!


----------



## Structaural (Sep 20, 2011)

What 10 shots for 2 hits


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2011)

just realised the don was played by steve bauer, who played tony montana's brother in scarface.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 20, 2011)

girasol said:


> Skyler is one of my favourite characters, that stunt as the ditzy accountant was great. I guess she's going to rescue her ex-boss next...
> 
> Definetely getting into it again



She get's shit cause she is a boring nag who holds up the plot development.

Thankfully the writers have gave her a semi interesting sub plot of her own because priror to that her only role was to be an anal gobshite about the carwash story and generally be a bloated botox faced whinge.

She is the shitest character in the show tbf.


----------



## mod (Sep 20, 2011)

Why has Breaking Bad not go the recognition it deserves. Very few people know about it in the UK and in the recent TV awards in the USA it won bugger all (I think). Best tv series ever made imo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2011)

revol68 said:


> She get's shit cause she is a boring nag who holds up the plot development.
> 
> Thankfully the writers have gave her a semi interesting sub plot of her own because priror to that her only role was to be an anal gobshite about the carwash story and generally be a bloated botox faced whinge.
> 
> She is the shitest character in the show tbf.


i think she's great.
i diagnose misogyny. this is purely conjecture, but i'm running with it.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 20, 2011)

mod said:


> Why has Breaking Bad not go the recognition it deserves. Very few people know about it in the UK and in the recent TV awards in the USA it won bugger all (I think). Best tv series ever made imo.



Really, won every other year..


----------



## mod (Sep 20, 2011)

I happily stand corrected. Thanks, Structaural


----------



## girasol (Sep 20, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i think she's great.
> i diagnose miosgyny. this is purely conjecture, but i'm running with it.



Yeah, 'nagging'? wtf? She's a mum/wife looking after her family. How dare she have concerns about her husband being a massive drug manufacturer. tsk

(I did notice she became fuller, but is it botox related?)


----------



## belboid (Sep 20, 2011)

[closes eyes and jumps top bottom of the thread]

damn, I want to ramble and rave about how good this is, but I'm only finished #8 in season 3.How can AMC make such a good job of this and yet fuck up their versions of The Killing and The prisoner so badly?

[closes eyes again and hits post button]


----------



## Structaural (Sep 20, 2011)

Pretty sure Anna Gunn is pregnant btw.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2011)

how can you know?


----------



## Structaural (Sep 20, 2011)

That's the name of the actor


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2011)

you know what i mean


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 20, 2011)

such an amazing episode


----------



## OneStrike (Sep 21, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> just realised the don was played by steve bauer, who played tony montana's brother in scarface.



Shiiit.  That's sweet, never would have spotted that.

Just caught up on eps 9 and 10.  Great tv, Gus showing some redeeming qualities (all things considered) was brilliant, the mind fuck Jesse is experiencing is also great, i can't wait for the next episode now.  Skyla with her ex-boss will bring on the heat somehow, money trails trump cross border body trails sometimes.


----------



## Jackobi (Sep 21, 2011)

The video of Jesse cooking in the factory seems to be unaccounted for. I'm betting it lands on Hank's lap one day.


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## dogmatique (Sep 21, 2011)

Jackobi said:


> The video of Jesse cooking in the factory seems to be unaccounted for. I'm betting it lands on Hank's lap one day.


Hank knew Jessie was going to Mexico though - they had that conversation just before they had their fight...


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 21, 2011)

Hank or walt


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 21, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Hank or walt


Doh!


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 21, 2011)

one and a half episodes in and i think it's shit so far, just think the bit where he smokes them out with phosphorous was stupid and too contrived.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 25, 2011)

Caught up on the first 10 episodes this weekend, so I can re-subscribe now.

It was a slow start to the series but from episode 7 onwards it's been brilliant, enjoying the Skyler developments especially. In the earlier episodes I was thinking she might be the one to come in and save things but I'm not so sure now.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 26, 2011)

fucking awesome !!!

it just gets better and better !


----------



## Scaggs (Sep 26, 2011)

brilliant episode! Mike has to switch sides after that treatment.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2011)

Scaggs said:


> brilliant episode! Mike has to switch sides after that treatment.


what treatment? why would he switch sides?


----------



## Scaggs (Sep 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what treatment? why would he switch sides?



exactly 'what treatment'. He'd have bled to death without Jessie


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 26, 2011)

Pfft, Mike knows the score, the Boss comes first.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2011)

fucking hell, that was intense (ep 11)


----------



## yardbird (Sep 27, 2011)

Another great episode.
One more series and it finishes - but how??


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2011)

i don't know - one of the strengths of the programme is how hard it is to predict.
is hank doomed? if not, what's going to happen?
does hank already know/suspect walt? will he prioritise his family over his job?
so much hanging in the air!


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 27, 2011)

I reckon the final episode of the series will leave another cliffhanger with someone being killed.

Jesse still has the ricin doesn't he?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 2, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> enjoying the Skyler developments especially. In the earlier episodes I was thinking she might be the one to come in and save things but I'm not so sure now.



That'll be Saul and his A Team


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Jesse still has the ricin doesn't he?



Well he did have it....but where did it go?  



Spoiler



Who poisoned the kid?



episode 12, absolutely brilliant, some funny goings on but I've no idea at this stage who's behind things.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Yata (Oct 3, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Well he did have it....but where did it go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



could have just smoked the fag or took it apart and ate the pill? tbh im so confused now i just watch it and try not to guess, makes it better although makes the week wait even worse


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 3, 2011)

Spoiler



What spooked him about the car?

oh and my first thought was he smoked the fag after he stole it


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Having read a little on IMDB, there's apparently a 'making of' video for episode 12 which may give a few things away.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah there is these

Inside_Breaking_Bad_S04E11_720p_WEB-DL_AAC2_0_H_264-TrollololBlue_par2

about 5 mins long, not seen this weeks yet


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok, not doing spoiler code because I don't knwo how and it's over 24 hours old...So Walt phoned up the DEA to suggest that Hank (and his family) was in danger? I'm not sure I followed that all that well!


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 3, 2011)

Once his family were threatened he lost the ability to rationalise and attempt to exert control on events.  Once again the it ended on a knife edge, the car-park scene was intense!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2011)

spoiler code is easy to work out, ted and walt phoning the DEA happened last week.
lots of red herrings/clues in this one -



Spoiler



did walt poison the kid then? what was skyler and the cigarette scene all about? the spinning gun scene? jesse getting frisked in saul's office?


----------



## Structaural (Oct 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> spoiler code is easy to work out, ted and walt phoning the DEA happened last week.
> lots of red herrings/clues in this one -
> 
> 
> ...



Shiit what an episode, I'm a nervous wreck. I think Skylar having a cigarette was just for added stress, I was half waiting for a sniper to take her head off.


Spoiler



I think Walt might have given the kid something that causes the symptoms of ricin poisoining, or Gus really did do it, or Walt has really poisoned the kid, his final despicable act... If it was Gus, then he was expecting Jessie to blame Walt for it, but he didn't - that would cause him to be suspicious of a setup, if it was Walt then Gus is completely in the dark and would be suspicous of a setup by Walt on hearing about the poisoining, hence maybe his change of heart re: Jessie cooking.
I think we're in for some casaulties next week. What will Gus's appropriate response be? hope the kid wasn't it.
Also the kid might just have swine flu or something which would be brilliant.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 4, 2011)

This series just keeps on giving.. I guess there's one more episode in this season?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 4, 2011)

yeah next weeks is the last, then we have to wait another 10-11 months before this seasons final is explained... lol


----------



## Yata (Oct 9, 2011)

Less than 24 hours to go


----------



## disappearer (Oct 10, 2011)

Gus dies in this final ep, surely?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 10, 2011)

will be watching in work later 

breaking_bad_s04e13_720p_hdtv_x264-orenji


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 10, 2011)

OMFG OMFG OMFG !!!


----------



## yardbird (Oct 10, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> OMFG OMFG OMFG !!!


This!!!!


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 10, 2011)

Spoiler



How much did you think he was still alive when he came out of that door?


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 10, 2011)

That was brilliant 

Best TV show in ages.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 10, 2011)

Fuck.


----------



## dogmatique (Oct 10, 2011)

A rather elegant use of CGI there, wouldn't you say?

So what are they going to do for the last season?


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 10, 2011)

Loved the last episode, brilliant


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 10, 2011)

dogmatique said:


> A rather elegant use of CGI there, wouldn't you say?
> 
> So what are they going to do for the last season?



Jessie is going to work things out re the poison and be a bit miffed i think.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 10, 2011)

Face off. Terminator style...
Fuuuuuck that was mental. Walt, we hate you even more. But we can let let you off a bit for that absolute win.
Hmm, where's Mike? 

Damn I hope I don't get hit by a tram in the next year.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 10, 2011)

dogmatique said:


> So what are they going to do for the last season?



I wouldn't even dare to guess!

What a finale. And right with the last kick of the game turns it all on it's head. S5 will be very interesting, can't come close to seeing how they can get (just) 13 episodes at the same level of twists and tensions...Though I thought that about 2 seasons ago...


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 10, 2011)

FFS Walt with the bomb in the bag with the feds...Blood shot up right then, and didn't die down once. Stupid levels of tension, glad it's over for a bit tbh!


----------



## dogmatique (Oct 10, 2011)

Ted Striker said:


> I wouldn't even dare to guess!
> 
> What a finale. And right with the last kick of the game turns it all on it's head. S5 will be very interesting, can't come close to seeing how they can get (just) 13 episodes at the same level of twists and tensions...Though I thought that about 2 seasons ago...



As far as I know, they're doing 16 episodes for the final season...


----------



## Structaural (Oct 10, 2011)

S





B0B2oo9 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> How much did you think he was still alive when he came out of that door?



No wai!

Epic death.(You knew that bell had one more 'yes' in it)

I love the way, for a moment, it seemed it was going to fail...


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 10, 2011)

That was fucking intense


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2011)

fuck!


----------



## Scaggs (Oct 11, 2011)

Great final episode, wish I'd saved a few up though. That last 50 minutes went too quick.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 11, 2011)

Structaural said:


> Hmm, where's Mike?



Wasn't he in the multi-storey car park? Or who else has a Los Pollos Hermanos air freshener in their car?


----------



## disappearer (Oct 11, 2011)

I was piecing the events together for a while afterward. Worth another watch or two, heh.

The 'Terminator' scene was fucking wild. Very OTT, but yeaah whatever, it's TV.


----------



## disappearer (Oct 11, 2011)

Mike returns but when, more of Gus men have to go, mess has to be cleaned.

Mike has connections, rock on.

Oh yeah - No state of the art Meth Lab....

CCTV at the care home.

Where did the explosives come from?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 11, 2011)

The car in the car park was the one Gus left, in last weeks episode.

the explosives where home made by walt and the ones he stuck to the car and took off.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 11, 2011)

Silly question...but do we assume Walt just nicked the Ricin cig as a means to plant Gus's involvement? That's still MIA. As is Mike, Obvs.

This was the best series ending by a mile - that's the one thing that was amiss in previous endings. I wonder when they decided to extend it to a 5th series? It got close to being a (too perfect) full wrap up at the end.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 11, 2011)

dogmatique said:


> A rather elegant use of CGI there, wouldn't you say?
> 
> So what are they going to do for the last season?





Spoiler



Remember when the cartel killed Gus' partner in a flashback scene? They said they didn't kill Gus because they knew who he was.. S5.. Gus' Chilean people might play a part, though there's no clear connection to Walt, they might just think it's the Cartel.
Otherwise, yep Jessie finding out that Walt poisened the kid, or more about Hank trying to find Heisenburg and chasing Walt



as Bob2009 said. OMFG. What a great finale.. I love it when shows finish a season without a clear cliffhanger, everything is kind of wrapped up, though of course with threads still left to run into next season.  Presumably we now have a year to wait?


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 11, 2011)

Did Skylars boss actually die in the other episode? By tripping over?


----------



## Structaural (Oct 11, 2011)

Ted Striker said:


> Silly question...but do we assume Walt just nicked the Ricin cig as a means to plant Gus's involvement? That's still MIA. As is Mike, Obvs.
> 
> This was the best series ending by a mile - that's the one thing that was amiss in previous endings. I wonder when they decided to extend it to a 5th series? It got close to being a (too perfect) full wrap up at the end.


 
I think he got Saul's Huey to steal the cigs and replace the packet with one without the ricin fag. Hence the weird frisking of Jesse last episode. Though Huey must be a magician with that slight of hand.

We don't know about Ted, but I think he's dead. Skylar fucked Ted and then the rug fucked Ted.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 11, 2011)

Ted's dead baby.... Teds dead


----------



## Montgolfier (Oct 11, 2011)

The last episode was fantastic, really intense!

Just one thing puzzling me though, why did Gus not get in the car that was loaded with the bomb?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 11, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> The car in the car park was the one Gus left, in last weeks episode.
> 
> the explosives where home made by walt and the ones he stuck to the car and took off.



Yeah that's probably correct, though i think all we saw was the air freshener not the exterior of the car (as disappearer says the episode is probably worth another viewing)

The main thread in the entire series is family. Walt has one. The Cartel was one. Jesse has one now. Could it be Gus's family come out of the woodwork?

His new heavies looked, ahem, a little Aryan

There's still so much background to come out on Gus and his Chilean/German connections.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 11, 2011)

Montgolfier said:


> Just one thing puzzling me though, why did Gus not get in the car that was loaded with the bomb?



I think he just became suspicious, not for any particular reason.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 11, 2011)

He realised it was possibly a trap, because somebody poisoned the kid, also it was Jessie who summoned him to the hospital so he wasn't able to be his usual cautious self.

My entire internet went down yesterday, of all days! Had to connect my computer a local FON wifi which gave me 50kbits download speed. Gah, first world problems..


----------



## Structaural (Oct 11, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah that's probably correct, though i think all we saw was the air freshener not the exterior of the car (as disappearer says the episode is probably worth another viewing)
> 
> The main thread in the entire series is family. Walt has one. The Cartel was one. Jesse has one now. Could it be Gus's family come out of the woodwork?
> 
> ...



Walt saying to Skylar 'we are safe' might be a little presumptious  If the cartel were afraid of Gus's Chilean connections Walt might not be long for this world... What was the German connection, I missed that?


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not following people here saying Walt poisoned the kid? What are you lot using to come to that conclusion?


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 11, 2011)

Jesse assumed that Gus, or one of his cronies, had somehow poisoned the kid with ricin from Jesse's cigarette. The hospital discovered that it wasn't ricin, but Lilly of the Valley berries. The last shot was a camera pan of a Lilly of the Valley plant in Walt's garden. It has certainly been strongly suggested that Walt poisoned him.

Walt had to regain Jesse's trust back from Gus, poisoning the kid and claiming that Gus had set it up was a very devious way of achieving that.


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

Jackobi said:


> Jesse assumed that Gus, or one of his cronies, had somehow poisoned the kid with ricin from Jesse's cigarette. The hospital discovered that it wasn't ricin, but Lilly of the Valley berries. The last shot was a camera pan of a Lilly of the Valley plant in Walt's garden. It has certainly been strongly suggested that Walt poisoned him.
> 
> Walt had to regain Jesse's trust back from Gus, poisoning the kid and claiming that Gus had set it up was a very devious way of achieving that.



Ah I didnt cop that was Walt's garden 

Wow, that just spun that whole episode even more, what a fucking show


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 11, 2011)

grit said:


> Ah I didnt cop that was Walt's garden




I love that house, especially the garden!...It's seen some scenes! Way back when to getting Junior drunk then the eyeballs bobbing up and down...


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 11, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah that's probably correct, though i think all we saw was the air freshener not the exterior of the car (as disappearer says the episode is probably worth another viewing)
> 
> The main thread in the entire series is family. Walt has one. The Cartel was one. Jesse has one now. Could it be Gus's family come out of the woodwork?
> 
> ...



Thinkging about it, when Walt and Jessie where talking at the end, there was one shot from a lower level of the car park, this made me think someone was watching, it could have been mike in the car at the end.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 11, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Thinkging about it, when Walt and Jessie where talking at the end, there was one shot from a lower level of the car park, this made me think someone was watching, it could have been mike in the car at the end.



It did give the impression they were being watched, and Mike is the big unaccounted for thing...though Am I being right in thinking Mike was introduced through Saul initially? How did he become Gus's man?


----------



## Structaural (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 11, 2011)

Structaural said:


> Walt saying to Skylar 'we are safe' might be a little presumptious  If the cartel were afraid of Gus's Chilean connections Walt might not be long for this world... What was the German connection, I missed that?



Los Pollos Hermanos is a tiny subsidiary of a massive German conglomerate.
There have been hints that Gustavo left Chile after the Pinochet regime. I'm putting 2+2 together here but the guy has one shady fascist past.

By the way the ricin question and a lilly of the valley clue is all included in this interview with Vince Gilligan (full of big SPOILERS)
http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/whats-a...-creator-vince-gilligan-post-mortems-season-4


----------



## Structaural (Oct 11, 2011)

Interesting use of shot setup here and here. Gun points at flower, Brock in same place....


----------



## Yata (Oct 11, 2011)

Montgolfier said:


> The last episode was fantastic, really intense!
> 
> Just one thing puzzling me though, why did Gus not get in the car that was loaded with the bomb?





Spoiler



They said on the Podcast that Jesse saying Brock had been poisoned is what triggered that reaction, Gus probably just figured out that Walt had made his move and was manipulating Jesse (again).
Also Walt going into the hospital with the bomb, I think that shows he doesnt care about who gets hurt anymore.

I dont think we've seen the last of the killer cig, hopefully that wont be what kills Walt in the end cause that would be shit imo but its got to come back at some point.



oh and...



Spoiler



ding ding ding BOOM... lol


----------



## girasol (Oct 11, 2011)

Just watched the last episode. If Walt did poison the kid, well, I'm having trouble dealing with that in terms of his character as it just doesn't fit!

But maybe the final series will be about how being involved in the drugs world brutalised Walt so much he'll now become the head the drug cartel...  And Jessie has to kill him or something.  I really hope it's not that predictable, I'm sure it won't be.

I'm still a bit shocked that he might have actually done it - but evidence seems to point that way. But it just doesn't add up.


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 11, 2011)

Walt's intelligience has been constantly undervalued, he outsmarted Gus overall.  Is there some link between Ricin poisoning and his flower stunt?  Walt knew the likely outcome imo, risky shit though!


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 12, 2011)

Gus said he would kill all his family.... after that Walt would do ANYTHING to get to Gus.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 12, 2011)

girasol said:


> I'm still a bit shocked that he might have actually done it - but evidence seems to point that way. But it just doesn't add up.



He killed Jesse's girlfriend in series 2. Carefully tipping her onto her back and watching as she puked herself to death.

He'd broken bad long ago.

There's still so much of his back story we have to find out.... the guy just wasn't happy being a cuckolded low income worker.


----------



## grit (Oct 12, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> He killed Jesse's girlfriend in series 2. Carefully tipping her onto her back and watching as she puked herself to death.
> 
> He'd broken bad long ago.
> 
> There's still so much of his back story we have to find out.... the guy just wasn't happy being a cuckolded low income worker.



All this analysis of the show makes me want to start back at season 1 again, which is the sign of something truly great.


----------



## girasol (Oct 12, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> He killed Jesse's girlfriend in series 2. Carefully tipping her onto her back and watching as she puked herself to death.
> 
> He'd broken bad long ago.
> 
> There's still so much of his back story we have to find out.... the guy just wasn't happy being a cuckolded low income worker.



I forgot about that... Yeah, thinking about it, Walt definetely had the motivation to do it. I just never thought he'd go so far, but he was trying to save his family. On the cold light of day, he's actually the bad guy! (if the world was black and white that is).

But so much could have gone wrong with his plan I'm still finding this particular bit of writing a bit far fetched.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow that was a great episode.  It felt like it could have been the happy ending.

(I know there is another series though so that's not likely  )

When Gus came out of that door, dead, it was so confusing cos I couldn't quite tell, so I looked closer and closer and then, UGH!


----------



## Structaural (Oct 12, 2011)

girasol said:


> I forgot about that... Yeah, thinking about it, Walt definetely had the motivation to do it. I just never thought he'd go so far, but he was trying to save his family. On the cold light of day, he's actually the bad guy! (if the world was black and white that is).
> 
> But so much could have gone wrong with his plan I'm still finding this particular bit of writing a bit far fetched.



There's always been a certain far-fetched quality to Breaking Bad. The father of Jane meeting Walt in a bar just after or before he lets Jane die. The plane crash, all of Walt and Jessie's (and Hank for that matter) near misses... most of Walt's plans go wrong, this time it went better than expected. He's becoming more like Gus so less mistakes...

He's only just the 'bad guy'? What about when he helped Jane die which then directly caused a plane crash killing hundreds? or the fact that he makes millions of dollars worth of meth, his overriding arrogance which keeps making situations worse, etc... I don't think the point is to root for him so much as be shocked/appalled by how far he's fallen/falling


----------



## girasol (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah, definetely appalled by some of the things he has done, and also very impressed by some of the others.

I never said he was 'just' the bad guy though... That's what I like about Breaking Bad, even Gus had redeeming features and was very likeable.


----------



## Scaggs (Oct 12, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> He killed Jesse's girlfriend in series 2. Carefully tipping her onto her back and watching as she puked herself to death.
> 
> He'd broken bad long ago.
> 
> There's still so much of his back story we have to find out.... the guy just wasn't happy being a cuckolded low income worker.


I don't remember Walt actually tipping her onto her back, I thought she turned over in her sleep and Walt didn't do anything to stop her choking. Not saying thats much less bad. I'll have to look back to make sure.


----------



## girasol (Oct 12, 2011)

Scaggs said:


> I don't remember Walt actually tipping her onto her back, I thought she turned over in her sleep and Walt didn't do anything to stop her choking. Not saying thats much less bad. I'll have to look back to make sure.



yeah, that's it, I think he killed her by omission.  Whereas poisoning a kid is a lot more 'active'!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2011)

girasol said:


> bad guy though... That's what I like about Breaking Bad, even Gus had redeeming features and was very likeable.


really? he's pretty dastardly is gus. not much to like about him


----------



## Structaural (Oct 12, 2011)

Scaggs said:


> I don't remember Walt actually tipping her onto her back, I thought she turned over in her sleep and Walt didn't do anything to stop her choking. Not saying thats much less bad. I'll have to look back to make sure.



Been rewatching it with Mrs S. We just watched that episode and the next one on Monday night.
He shakes Jessie vigorously and she falls onto her back and starts choking. He watches her die.
My wife: 'oh fucking hell Walter, right that's it, I hate you'. Me: 'wait until next episode...'


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 12, 2011)

He makes great food


----------



## Structaural (Oct 12, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/E6sgE.jpg


----------



## Scaggs (Oct 12, 2011)

Structaural said:


> Been rewatching it with Mrs S. We just watched that episode and the next one on Monday night.
> He shakes Jessie vigorously and she falls onto her back and starts choking. He watches her die.
> My wife: 'oh fucking hell Walter, right that's it, I hate you'. Me: 'wait until next episode...'



Series 2 is the only one I don't have. Downloading it now so we can start watching from the beginning again.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 12, 2011)

Mrs S is hooked, she hadn't seen it before, I think she's watched two series in 5 days and all her friends are getting it for xmas.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 12, 2011)

Structaural said:


> http://i.imgur.com/E6sgE.jpg


Ooops!


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 12, 2011)

Good advert.
Provide for your family.  Supply and demand.  99.1% refreshment


----------



## BigTom (Oct 12, 2011)

I think with Walt poisoning the kid the justification would be on one of the running themes of the series, which is that Walt will do just about anything to protect his family.  He would have known that the kid was unlikely to die from that poison (I don't know if that's actually true, I'm just assuming it is).
Walt has always been pretty ruthless, from blowing up Tuco in S1 to letting Jessie's girlfriend die, but as the series has gone on it's become easier for him to do as he becomes hardened to it.
I should go back and re-watch them but iirc he was very nervous when going to blow up Tuco, much less so when he tried to poison him with ricin in a later episode.
At the start he wanted to make sure his family was provided for - as someone said he's got/had an inferiority complex about being a high school teacher and not earning much, when clearly he is a genius chemist.. he'd do whatever was needed to provide for his family, in part because he knew he was going to die soon anyway, so what did it matter.
As the series has gone on, and the cancer death issue has gone away, it's been more about him bouncing away from the inferiority/cuckold thing that someone else mentioned, and having the chance to be the big man, provide lots of material wealth for his family, prove that he is a better chemist than the people he used to work with at Grey Matter (?), that he is smarter than Hank/DEA ..

It's all a bit stretched, but not the point of idiocy imo.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah Hank ain't thick. He's a bumbling social disaster and loudmouthed good ole boy but he knows his job. A really good character, and extremely well acted.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 12, 2011)

It's fiction, it's allowed some creative license.
What they've done so well is keep Walt sympathetic. Like the scene in this series with Walt Jr, after his beating from Jessie, when he breaks down and realises he may seen the last of Jessie.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 12, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah Hank ain't thick. He's a bumbling social disaster and loudmouthed good ole boy but he knows his job. A really good character, and extremely well acted.



Very (remember him in Starship Troopers?  ). I think he'll be the one who knocks (on Walt's door to arrest him at some point). He's got to put everything together at some point....


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 12, 2011)

Structaural said:


> It's fiction, it's allowed some creative license.
> What they've done so well is keep Walt sympathetic. Like the scene in this series with Walt Jr, after his beating from Jessie, when he breaks down and realises he may seen the last of Jessie.



Walt Jr is becoming a weak character just cos the actor now looks ten years older than his part. The timeline of BB is a year (??) yet he's been doing that role for five years and has aged considerably.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 12, 2011)

Always a problems with 'Walts' in a long running series


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh durr I was just watching a clip of Gus leaving the hospital room and the penny dropped as to why the episode was called Face Off.

The BB writing team are sick puppies.


----------



## 8den (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## revol68 (Oct 14, 2011)

girasol said:


> Yeah, 'nagging'? wtf? She's a mum/wife looking after her family. How dare she have concerns about her husband being a massive drug manufacturer. tsk
> 
> (I did notice she became fuller, but is it botox related?)



that's the problem though innit,

by having her as the stereotype mummsy character she will come across boring and naggy, getting in the way of the plot development with her concerns etc

the writers need to give her a stronger personality and some more interesting plots, cos I just find myself bored when she comes on screen.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 14, 2011)

For a moment there I thought Gus was a terminator.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 14, 2011)

revol68 said:


> that's the problem though innit,
> 
> by having her as the stereotype mummsy character she will come across boring and naggy, getting in the way of the plot development with her concerns etc
> 
> the writers need to give her a stronger personality and some more interesting plots, cos I just find myself bored when she comes on screen.



Midway though 4th series it looked like she was going to be really strong: making Walt buy the car wash, that line of "I'm the person who protects this family from the man who protects this family" but then she went and fucked it all up by giving Ted most of the money.
Her libido is still intact and will be back in series 5 no doubt.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 14, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Midway though 4th series it looked like she was going to be really strong: making Walt buy the car wash, that line of "I'm the person who protects this family from the man who protects this family" but then she went and fucked it all up by giving Ted most of the money.
> Her libido is still intact and will be back in series 5 no doubt.



i dont get how she gave him most of the money, she hardly gave him any.


----------



## grit (Oct 14, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> i dont get how she gave him most of the money, she hardly gave him any.



Yeah that bothered me too, walk says something like he makes 250,000 a week? So the money to ted would have only been about 3 weeks worth of money. Maybe its because the rest was not hard cash, it was tied up in the purchase of the car wash.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 14, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Midway though 4th series it looked like she was going to be really strong: making Walt buy the car wash, that line of "I'm the person who protects this family from the man who protects this family" but then she went and fucked it all up by giving Ted most of the money.
> Her libido is still intact and will be back in series 5 no doubt.



it's funny I thought she became interesting when she had to give the money to Ted to avoid being investigated, it gave her an angle, made her a full person who makes mistakes and also "breaks bad". The whole pure matriarch role was so restrictive, one dimensional and ultimately I think reactionary.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 14, 2011)

grit said:


> Yeah that bothered me too, walk says something like he makes 250,000 a week? So the money to ted would have only been about 3 weeks worth of money. Maybe its because the rest was not hard cash, it was tied up in the purchase of the car wash.



how much did she give him? it wasnt as much as $750,000 was it


----------



## grit (Oct 14, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> how much did she give him? it was as much as $750,000 was it



Yeah so 3 weeks of walt's earnings if I'm correct.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 14, 2011)

grit said:


> Yeah so 3 weeks of walt's earnings if I'm correct.



Plus the cost of buying the car wash, laundering money into it, Saul's various fees (including the A Team) and the Deluxe package he bought to make the family disappear


----------



## Iguana (Oct 14, 2011)

grit said:


> Yeah that bothered me too, walk says something like he makes 250,000 a week? So the money to ted would have only been about 3 weeks worth of money. Maybe its because the rest was not hard cash, it was tied up in the purchase of the car wash.



Walt had already paid for his treatment and Hank's treatment which could have easily run toward half a million.  He'd probably paid off his mortgage, he'd bought the second house and paid way over the odds for the furniture.  He paid for Jr's car and a large amount in fines for torching it.  They paid nearly a million for the car wash, including legal costs and a fee to fake the environmental report.  They have been paying taxes on nearly all his earnings as they are claiming it's gambling winnings, quite a bit of the money was laundered through the car wash and would be sitting in a bank account looking legit.  And Saul gets a cut.

Also the whole show has only taken part over the course of less than a year.  Walt's only been working directly for Gus for a few months.  He's "only" made $2-2.5million since he started cooking.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 14, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Structaural (Oct 16, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Plus the cost of buying the car wash, laundering money into it, Saul's various fees (including the A Team) and the Deluxe package he bought to make the family disappear



He couldn't get the deluxe package though, that's what the money given to Ted was for.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 16, 2011)

Iguana said:


> Walt had already paid for his treatment and Hank's treatment which could have easily run toward half a million. He'd probably paid off his mortgage, he'd bought the second house and paid way over the odds for the furniture. He paid for Jr's car and a large amount in fines for torching it. They paid nearly a million for the car wash, including legal costs and a fee to fake the environmental report. They have been paying taxes on nearly all his earnings as they are claiming it's gambling winnings, quite a bit of the money was laundered through the car wash and would be sitting in a bank account looking legit. And Saul gets a cut.
> 
> Also the whole show has only taken part over the course of less than a year. Walt's only been working directly for Gus for a few months. He's "only" made $2-2.5million since he started cooking.



Walt's a twat ain't he?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 16, 2011)

*
*

Inside Breaking Bad S04E13 720p WEB DL AAC2 0 H 264 TrollololBlue


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 18, 2011)

Just watched the first couple of episodes again. Walt was a wrong 'un even in the pilot show - he blackmailed Jesse, killed Emilio, maimed another and gave it to Skyler up the ass.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 18, 2011)

Amazing how much happens in that pilot!


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 19, 2011)

Structaural said:


> Amazing how much happens in that pilot!



Yep. It certainly hooked me in. I was pretty amazed when I watched it again.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 19, 2011)

For some reason I thought the events of the pilot happened over 3 episodes or so... until I rewatched it.


----------



## Scaggs (Dec 13, 2011)

> *  Breaking Bad Lands Three 2012 WGA Nominations  *
> Today the Writers Guild of America (WGA) announced its nominees for outstanding achievement in television, radio, news, promotional writing, and graphic animation during the 2011 season. AMC's _Breaking Bad_ was honored with three nods: one for Best Dramatic Series and two for Best Episodic Drama. This marks _Breaking Bad_'s fourth nomination in the former category and the show's sixth and seventh nods in the latter.
> _Breaking Bad_ writers Sam Catlin, Vince Gilligan, Peter Gould, Gennifer Hutchison, George Mastras, Thomas Schnauz, and Moira Walley-Beckett were listed on the Best Dramatic Series nomination. Together they will compete against HBO's _Boardwalk Empire_, HBO's _Game of Thrones_, CBS's _The Good Wife_, and Showtime's _Homeland_ for the prestigious award.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 13, 2011)

It should trash Boardwalk Empire. I started watching that after the series finale of BB as I had a void in my life but Boardwalk Empire is nowhere near as good.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 23, 2011)

Just downloaded the first series after I happened to read some random comment on a torrent site. I was downloading BWE and someone said that Breaking Bad was their favourite series after BWE. Never heard of it before, nor from the first two or three episodes did I think it was much good. Just another American series syndrome. But I stuck with it and it is actually very good. Currently DL series 2-4 

I Don't think it can even stand in the same stadium as The Wire, and I prefer BWE to BB, but I still think it is good!

Hate Game of Thrones tv series, can't watch it after reading the books. It's just so... Disney!


----------



## Reno (Dec 23, 2011)

Boardwalk Empire is overhyped shit, I gave up half way into season one. People who keep whining that nothing will ever be as good as The Wire again should just stick to watching that series on repeat for eternity. 

Breaking Bad does something completely different and is just as good on its own terms. It's like a really great Coen Brothers film as a TV series, with fantastic characters and complex moral dilemmas.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 24, 2011)

Bit daft comparing series 1 of Breaking Bad to the full series of The Wire.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Dec 24, 2011)

People who bang on about the Wire do my fucking head in. You can bet that they'd be more fucked off if they stopped making all other TV shows .


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 24, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Bit daft comparing series 1 of Breaking Bad to the full series of The Wire.



Fcuk off 

They both have people in, and police, and drugs and stuff.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 27, 2011)

Reno said:


> Boardwalk Empire is overhyped shit, I gave up half way into season one. People who keep whining that nothing will ever be as good as The Wire again should just stick to watching that series on repeat for eternity.
> 
> Breaking Bad does something completely different and is just as good on its own terms. It's like a really great Coen Brothers film as a TV series, with fantastic characters and complex moral dilemmas.



It has its Tarantino moments too.

I don't think I have the time or energy to get engrossed in The Wire and Boardwalk Empire wasn't very fulfilling.

Can anyone recommend something else? I've never watched Deadwood so unless someone comes up with a better idea I think I'll give that a go.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 27, 2011)

Just finished season 4.

Utterly brilliant, and the very last shot....blimey


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 27, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Fcuk off
> 
> They both have people in, and police, and drugs and stuff.



But does The Wire have an industrial laundry owned by a German conglomerate?


----------



## blueplume (Dec 28, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> It has its Tarantino moments too..



Ooooh! you'd think you were dreaming, Tarantino can't hold a candle


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> It has its Tarantino moments too.
> .



Just because Breaking Bad deals with the drug trade and hit men doesn't mean it owes anything to Tarantino. No Country for Old Men involves drug deals and hit men and is Coen brothers. Tarantino's films are concerned with pop culture and the violence in his films is generally amoral and in quotation marks. Breaking Bad doesn't really reference anything pop cultural and is a rather moral series. There is nothing really 'cool' about its characters. For the most part they just get themselves and everybody around them into deep shit through their incompetence. Both thematically and visually its much more like the Coen Brother's of Blood Simple, Fargo or No Country for Old Men than Pulp Fiction. The violence is at times also outlandish, but neither self congratulatory nor ironic.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 28, 2011)

pseudo-intellectualism on forums


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> pseudo-intellectualism on forums



Only if you are a trolling div. Contribute something of value or fuck off.


----------



## blueplume (Dec 28, 2011)

Reno said:


> Just because Breaking Bad deals with the drug trade and hit men doesn't mean it owes anything to Tarantino. No Country for Old Men involves drug deals and hit men and is Coen brothers. Tarantino's films are concerned with pop culture and the violence in his films is generally amoral and in quotation marks. Breaking Bad doesn't really reference anything pop cultural and is a rather moral series. There is nothing really 'cool' about its characters. For the most part they just get themselves and everybody around them into deep shit through their incompetence. Both thematically and visually its much more like the Coen Brother's of Blood Simple, Fargo or No Country for Old Men than Pulp Fiction. The violence is at times also outlandish, but neither self congratulatory nor ironic.



Breaking  bad is not even related with Cohen brothers, it has its own codes, amoral too


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

I can see definite links to the Coens - especially NCFOM. Burn After Reading too, as well as
the ones that Reno mentions. All of their films feature people who get out of their depth and find themselves in impossible situations.
 The scene with the body in the acid bath is pure Coen. Many of the characters are straight Coen types - Walt and Hank are, but also Gael and the sleazy lawyer whose name escapes me. Also, the tax cheating boss of Skylar is just like William Macey's character in Fargo. The more I think about the more I see the parallels!


----------



## Reno (Dec 29, 2011)

blueplume said:


> Breaking bad is not even related with Cohen brothers, it has its own codes, amoral too


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jan 6, 2012)

gah!!!!!! 

discovered very good stream of Season 3, of which I have watched all but final episode in one sitting 

the little scroll-bar  of episodes just reveal Se04Ep01.....


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Jan 7, 2012)

Just finished season 2. Season 1 doesn't do BB justice.

There's certainly a Fargo thread that runs through out but I can't find myself feeling sorry for any of the people. My girlfriend tells me that it was quite big with some Christians in the US (she's does audience feedback for production houses) but without seeing it all I can't see why, unless there's some redemption in there later on.



Reno said:


> Only if you are a trolling div. Contribute something of value or fuck off.



Or what? You'll report my post? Flame me? Do one you pathetic cunt or stop taking forums seriously. Empty life.


----------



## Reno (Jan 7, 2012)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Or what? You'll report my post? Flame me? .



Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jan 8, 2012)

what a show! bring on season 5. 

It's beautifully shot, I know it has lot's of different directors for episodes but the touch of the the director of photography (?) Mike Slovis it trademark in how the show looks.

and the colour coding lol


----------



## Chz (Jan 9, 2012)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Just finished season 2. Season 1 doesn't do BB justice.
> 
> There's certainly a Fargo thread that runs through out but I can't find myself feeling sorry for any of the people. My girlfriend tells me that it was quite big with some Christians in the US (she's does audience feedback for production houses) but without seeing it all I can't see why, unless there's some redemption in there later on.


The entire point of the series (thus far - unless something changes drastically in the last series) is the downfall of Walt and the redemption of Jesse. Swapping completely who you sympathise with.


----------



## hmmph (Jan 9, 2012)

just started watching this through youtube (they have all the episodes on there) seen 2 episodes so far so I'm not gonna read the thread in case there's spoilers  - looks like it's gonna be good tho'


----------



## blueplume (Jan 11, 2012)

hmmph said:


> just started watching this through youtube (they have all the episodes on there) seen 2 episodes so far so I'm not gonna read the thread in case there's spoilers  - looks like it's gonna be good tho'



more than good, it's gonna be great and unexpected...


----------



## hmmph (Jan 11, 2012)

blueplume said:


> more than good, it's gonna be great and unexpected...



can't wait


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 11, 2012)

READ NO MORE OF THIS THREAD.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Jan 20, 2012)

Season 3 certainly finishes in style. Christ, never seen TV so tense.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Jan 26, 2012)

No more BB


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2012)

Picadilly Commando said:


> No more BB



there's going to be a final epic 5th season


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Jan 26, 2012)

Aahh good. I thought it still had life in it.

I really hate Hank's wife. I hope she ends up in a bucket of acid.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2012)

she's kind of sweet. she loves her family and wants to protect them.


----------



## Reno (Jan 26, 2012)

She's a bit fucked up, but I feel sorry for Marie. Despite some personal issues, she is endlessly supportive of her now disabled husband and he treats her like shit.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Jan 26, 2012)

She only wants to protect them because they protect her.

I like the way she gets more and more obsessed with purple the more stressed her life becomes.

But no. I don't like her. Very superficial.


----------



## Reno (Jan 26, 2012)

It seems obvious to me that she genuinely loves her husband and her family. That's what makes her a tragic character and more complex then the caricature a lesser show would make of her.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 26, 2012)

Funny how the women get the hate in this series of psychopathic and fucked up males.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 26, 2012)

Watched the first episode, liked it. Is it worth persevering?


----------



## Gmart (Jan 26, 2012)

elevendayempire said:


> Watched the first episode, liked it. Is it worth persevering?


Absolutely, one of the best series on TV


----------



## Structaural (Jan 27, 2012)

Spoilers, Breaking Bad in 5 mins:


----------



## Reno (Jan 27, 2012)

elevendayempire said:


> Watched the first episode, liked it. Is it worth persevering?



You bet. It starts out a little slow wit the first few episodes, introducing characters and setting up situations, so stick with it.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Jan 28, 2012)

Structaural said:


> Spoilers, Breaking Bad in 5 mins:



That was both pointless and shit. Not to mention really badly done.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 30, 2012)

I hope you watched it until the end.


----------



## Voley (Feb 11, 2012)

Just started watching this so haven't read the thread so I don't ruin it for myself.

First impressions: reminds me of Coen brothers a bit, some very funny bits (the wanking/Ebay bit was really good), really like the fish-out-of-water main man a lot and am intrigued by the plot so far. Only watched two episodes but will be watching a lot more.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Feb 13, 2012)

Structaural said:


> I hope you watched it until the end.


 
Yeah, I just didn't like it. I am sure plenty of people did, it's just not my thing. 

Managed to get my 80 odd year old grandfather into BB last week. He's quite 'cool' in that respect, reads loads of John Connely novels and loves The Wire too,,, which I find amazing because many people of his generation would instantly be put off my the profanity and the idiom of the dialogue.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6701398/breaking-bad-rpg


----------



## revol68 (Feb 16, 2012)

Structaural said:


> Funny how the women get the hate in this series of psychopathic and fucked up males.


 
precisely because the entertainment comes from the fucked up things. Marie is actually a lot more interesting than Skylar because of her fucked up'ness, Skylar is written as a nag, sure, quite a reasonable one, but her lack of character and specifically flaws leads her to be boring as fuck and a drag on the plot development, the few times she's been interesting are when the writers move her out of the concerned responsible dull matriarch role and have her make fuck ups ie the loan to her boss etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2012)

nah, you just hate women


----------



## Reno (Feb 16, 2012)

revol68 said:


> precisely because the entertainment comes from the fucked up things. Marie is actually a lot more interesting than Skylar because of her fucked up'ness, Skylar is written as a nag, sure, quite a reasonable one, but her lack of character and specifically flaws leads her to be boring as fuck and a drag on the plot development, the few times she's been interesting are when the writers move her out of the concerned responsible dull matriarch role and have her make fuck ups ie the loan to her boss etc.


 
I find Skylar and an interesting and complex character. Maybe it's because you don't really pay much attention to her, because she's a woman. She has flaws of her own as becomes increasingly evident as the series goes on, though like with all characters they make you understand why she starts making the wrong moral choices.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 16, 2012)

Reno said:


> I find Skylar and an interesting and complex character. Maybe it's because you don't really pay much attention to her, because she's a woman. She has flaws of her own as becomes increasingly evident as the series goes on, though like with all characters they make you understand why she starts making the wrong moral choices.


 
read the bit where I say that Skylar can be interesting when they do move on to her flaws and fuck ups. But the simple fact is that for the majority of show Skylars character acted as a drag on the plot development and she really got annoying when she started going all OCD about the fucking stupid car wash cover story.


----------



## Reno (Feb 16, 2012)

revol68 said:


> read the bit where I say that Skylar can be interesting when they do move on to her flaws and fuck ups. But the simple fact is that for the majority of show Skylars character acted as a drag on the plot development and she really got annoying when she started going all OCD about the fucking stupid car wash cover story.


 
That's the thing though, she didn't go OCD at all, she was perfectly in the right. Walter keeps fucking up, increasingly putting his family at risk and she is doing her best to save them. Only men who have no understanding of many women's innate pragmatism in situations of crisis would find her a "drag". She is constantly cleaning up after Walter, while he keeps putting his ego and arrogance above the safety of his family. He was also a complete idiot for buying his son a flashy sport car drawing attention to their finances but you probably also found her objections there a "drag", because hey, red, flashy sports cars are 'badass' !


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2012)

It's interesting how female characters are being judged far more harshly than a meth cook who has murdered rivals, bombed an old people's home, killed his deputy's girlfriend by failing to intervene when she ODd, and poisoned an innocent child.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2012)

But never mind all that! His wife and sister in law are insufferable nagging bitches!


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's interesting how female characters are being judged far more harshly than a meth cook who has murdered rivals, bombed an old people's home, killed his deputy's girlfriend by failing to intervene when she ODd, and poisoned an innocent child.


 
I guess people just developed a thirst for action and are disappointed that neither Skylar or Marie have killed anyone yet.
I like the Skylar character. She's a tough matriarch at heart but it all went wrong when the meth lab opened and she's trying to hold her extended family together.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2012)

Let's see what happens in the final series! I wouldn't put it past either Marie or Skylar to do whatever it takes to protect their loved ones


----------



## revol68 (Feb 16, 2012)

Reno said:


> That's the thing though, she didn't go OCD at all, she was perfectly in the right. Walter keeps fucking up, increasingly putting his family at risk and she is doing her best to save them. Only men who have no understanding of many women's innate pragmatism in situations of crisis would find her a "drag". She is constantly cleaning up after Walter, while he keeps putting his ego and arrogance above the safety of his family. He was also a complete idiot for buying his son a flashy sport car drawing attention to their finances but you probably also found her objections there a "drag", because hey, red, flashy sports cars are 'badass' !


 
That's the thing I don't watch the program for banal family dramas, you watch it for the exciting stuff, the cartels, the cops etc The family stuff whilst of course important in character development and giving context to Walt's "breaking bad" and the playing out of his own ego driven issues, just simply isn't as exciting, which rather brilliantly has the effect of putting the viewer in the same position of Walt, who has been seduced by "breaking bad".

Basically well intentioned, pragmatic and responsible mum just isn't as exciting or interesting as meth cooks and cartel bosses or for that matter her crazy purple loving klepto sister.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Let's see what happens in the final series! I wouldn't put it past either Marie or Skylar to do whatever it takes to protect their loved ones


 
yes I think considering how things ended with Skylars old boss, we might start seeing a more interesting development with her character.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's interesting how female characters are being judged far more harshly than a meth cook who has murdered rivals, bombed an old people's home, killed his deputy's girlfriend by failing to intervene when she ODd, and poisoned an innocent child.


 
If we are judging it on morality, then fair enough, but we are talking about interesting characters in a tv show. Dirty Den from Eastenders was a total shitbag but everyone remembers his character whilst not really giving a shit about some nice but banal one.

And please get off your try hard male feminst hobby hose you clown, if you were actually clever you'd maybe take issue of how writers of Breaking Bad have never really given the female characters material that extends beyond traditional female roles, left as they are to the boredom of the private sphere whilst the male characters get to wreck havoc on the public one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2012)

I think what's interesting about breaking bad is that it's more than just criminals shooting each other. It IS a family drama as well as a thriller.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 16, 2012)

revol68 said:


> That's the thing I don't watch the program for banal family dramas, you watch it for the exciting stuff, the cartels, the cops etc The family stuff whilst of course important in character development and giving context to Walt's "breaking bad" and the playing out of his own ego driven issues, just simply isn't as exciting, which rather brilliantly has the effect of putting the viewer in the same position of Walt, who has been seduced by "breaking bad".
> 
> Basically well intentioned, pragmatic and responsible mum just isn't as exciting or interesting as meth cooks and cartel bosses or for that matter her crazy purple loving klepto sister.


 
I see what you mean but if you think about it the timeline of the first four series is just a year or so: therefore Walt isn't your ordinary career Sopranoesque villain, he's a school teacher whose gone over to the dark side very recently. His family (and that includes Marie and Hank) are the reason he got into it all and seemingly, until he got into the chess game with Gus, were a brake on his behaviour.

He's got issues and struggles that normal TV baddies don't have and that's what makes BB so interesting. I love all the guns, gangsters and cartels stories as much as you do but you keep getting this feeling that walt's downfall will come from within his family. The latter idea is not as glamorous to the viewer but it's what keeps the tension going so much.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2012)

skylar and marie ARE interesting, complex characters - I just don't get why people don't find them interesting just cos they haven't killed anyone yet


----------



## revol68 (Feb 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I see what you mean but if you think about it the timeline of the first four series is just a year or so: therefore Walt isn't your ordinary career Sopranoesque villain, he's a school teacher whose gone over to the dark side very recently. His family (and that includes Marie and Hank) are the reason he got into it all and seemingly, until he got into the chess game with Gus, were a brake on his behaviour.
> 
> He's got issues and struggles that normal TV baddies don't have and that's what makes BB so interesting. I love all the guns, gangsters and cartels stories as much as you do but you keep getting this feeling that walt's downfall will come from within his family. The latter idea is not as glamorous to the viewer but it's what keeps the tension going so much.


 
Oh no I get that, it's absolutely vital to the plot, the thing is that as viewers we too are in the same position as Walt of being seduced by the drama and excitement of "beaking bad" and that is why so many viewers find Skylar a bit of a boring nag, not because she is unreasonable or unjustified but precisely the opposite.

Saying that I do think the writers have often neglected Skylar for large parts and had her reduced to very little than a device for bringing everything back down to reality, rather than as a character with her own desires and flaws that extend beyond and even conflict with her role as pragmatic matriarch. Why should it be that it's only Walt that feels trapped and unfulfilled by suburban family life?


----------



## Reno (Feb 16, 2012)

revol68 said:


> That's the thing I don't watch the program for banal family dramas, you watch it for the exciting stuff, the cartels, the cops etc The family stuff whilst of course important in character development and giving context to Walt's "breaking bad" and the playing out of his own ego driven issues, just simply isn't as exciting, which rather brilliantly has the effect of putting the viewer in the same position of Walt, who has been seduced by "breaking bad".
> 
> Basically well intentioned, pragmatic and responsible mum just isn't as exciting or interesting as meth cooks and cartel bosses or for that matter her crazy purple loving klepto sister.


 
I watch Breaking Bad because of the morally complex and realistic approach it takes to subject matter long rendered cliche by the type post-Tarantino grand standing and badassery that mostly appeals to overgrown kids. I find the situation the women find themselves in and a domestic drama within those circumstance very interesting.

I'm not surprised though, because we now live in a culture that caters to men's inner adolescent every turn. That's why most can't cope when a series like this turns to domestic and female concerns. Men are not used to it anymore when they have to engage with female characters who are more than kick ass Barbie dolls. That's why we now barely get any sort of character development and interesting women in Hollywood films now. So thank heavens for TV and series like this.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> skylar and marie ARE interesting, complex characters - I just don't get why people don't find them interesting just cos they haven't killed anyone yet


 
It's got nothing to do with her not killing anyone ffs. And yes Marie is interesting in a way Skylars not because you see her flaws, you see how her own lack of fulfillment at her life is articulated through her actions, like shoplifting, viewing other peoples houses and inventing fantasy scenarios.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 16, 2012)

Reno said:


> I watch Breaking Bad because of the morally complex and realistic approach it takes to subject matter long rendered cliche by the type post-Tarantino grand standing and badassery that mostly appeals to overgrown kids. I find the situation the women find themselves in and a domestic drama within those circumstance very interesting.
> 
> I'm not surprised though, because we now live in a culture that caters to men's inner adolescent every turn. That's why most can't cope when a series like this turns to domestic and female concerns and subject matter. That's why we now barely get any sort of character development and interesting women in Hollywood films now. So thank heavens for TV and series like this.


 
That's the thing though, why is the female concern and subject matter forever equated with the private family realm? The driving force of Breaking Bad is Walts disatisfaction with suburban family life, his desire to assert and give play to his intellectual powers in the public realm, but can we not also ask about Skylar, is suburban family life enough for her, has she no strong desires to give full play to her powers, is raising a family enough validation of herself?

I think the times Skylar has been interesting is when it has explored her own sense of dissatisfaction, even in petty things like her going back to smoking or the affair with the boss. Also when her skills and personality are used in a manner that interacts with the wider unfolding drama that makes her an active subject, namely her covering for her bosses dodgy accounting.

Like I said Marie doesn't get the same complaints about being boring as Skylar doe sbecause we get to see Maries flaws and her cravings for something more than she has.

As for your point about men not being able to handle female characters that aren't kick ass barbie dolls, well I think that's a ridiculous over statement, especially as one of the biggest cult female leads on TV has been Sarah Lund from The Killing, a character I love because of her flaws and the tension she feels between her public duty to justice and her own sense of inadequacies as a mother and partner. Something I think it's refreshing to see in a female role, since whilst such tensions are bread and butter for male characters in media they aren't for females, with the implicit assumption that women don't have such feelings, being pragmatic, responsible and fixated on managing the personal sphere.


----------



## maomao (Feb 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I think what's interesting about breaking bad is that it's more than just criminals shooting each other. It IS a family drama as well as a thriller.


In fact a lot of the drama comes from the juxtaposition of the two, especially in the first couple of series. I thought the family stuff suffered in the fourth though the crime side of things was a little more exciting.

Just finished series 4 last week. Best thing I've seen since The Wire.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 16, 2012)

revol68 said:


> That's the thing though, why is the female concern and subject matter forever equated with the private family realm? The driving force of Breaking Bad is Walts disatisfaction with suburban family life, his desire to assert and give play to his intellectual powers in the public realm, but can we not also ask about Skylar, is suburban family life enough for her, has she no strong desires to give full play to her powers, is raising a family enough validation of herself?


 
There's still some of the history of how Walt and Skylar got together that's still to come out. There was a flashback scene about when they moved into their crap Frank Lloyd Wright replica homestead (the same one they still live in) and there was high hopes for both of them with Skylar saying it's not much of a house but it'll do for the year or two we plan to live here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2012)

i want to know why he drives that weird car


----------



## maomao (Feb 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i want to know why he drives that weird car


It's a Pontiac Aztec which has repeatedly polled as one of the ugliest cars of all time. It sold very badly and I think it's being used as a symbol of failure.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Best show on tv, one of the few things worth seeing.It's different but i was hooked from the very start, it has everything.
I think it has some slightly awkward/uneasy moments due to the harsh issues it covers but handles them well.
Definitely worth watching if anyone's considering it.


----------



## Chz (Feb 19, 2012)

maomao said:


> It's a Pontiac Aztec which has repeatedly polled as one of the ugliest cars of all time. It sold very badly and I think it's being used as a symbol of failure.


Though, much like the Fiat Multipla, it's apparently a good car and the owners quite like them. Despite them both being two of the ugliest forms of transport ever devised by human beings.

And enough of this "You're too misogynistic to watch Breaking Bad" shit.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i want to know why he drives that weird car


 

I think the BD directors have a thing about cars. Walt's is so sensible and suburban, probably even more so than Skylar's station wagon complete with fake wood decal. Jesse and Gus go for something indiscreet while Mike has the classic sedan. And Walt Jr's aspirations are illustrated by the ongoing battle over what kind of car.
One of the small reasons I love BD, and the same goes for their choice of abodes: Marie and Hank in some concrete lump on the edge of the desert, Hank and Skylar in ubersuburbia and Jane (RIP) in a cheap little duplex that's a lot nicer than the other duplexes in the neighbourhood.
I'd hate to live in ABQ.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 20, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I think the BD directors have a thing about cars. Walt's is so sensible and suburban, probably even more so than Skylar's station wagon complete with fake wood decal. Jesse and Gug go for something indiscreet while Mike has the classic sedan. And walt jar's aspirations are illustrated by the ongoing battle over what kind of car.
> One of the small reasons I love BD, and the same goes for their choice of abodes: Marie and Hank in some concrete lump on the edge of the desert, Hank and Skylar in ubersuburbia and Jane (RIP) in a cheap little duplex that's a lot nicer than the other duplexes in the neighbourhood.
> I'd hate to live in ABQ.


 
There really is next to nothing in the show that hasn't had quite a bit of thought put into it, it really is just awesome tv, technically superior in many ways to even The Wire.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 20, 2012)

it's a fantastic show, absolutely compelling


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 20, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Oh no I get that, it's absolutely vital to the plot, the thing is that as viewers we too are in the same position as Walt of being seduced by the drama and excitement of "beaking bad" and that is why so many viewers find Skylar a bit of a boring nag, not because she is unreasonable or unjustified but precisely the opposite.
> 
> Saying that I do think the writers have often neglected Skylar for large parts and had her reduced to very little than a device for bringing everything back down to reality, rather than as a character with her own desires and flaws that extend beyond and even conflict with her role as pragmatic matriarch. Why should it be that it's only Walt that feels trapped and unfulfilled by suburban family life?


 
I don't think skylar is boring, i like her. i do know what you mean about the character development though.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 20, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I don't think skylar is boring, i like her. i do know what you mean about the character development though.


 
yeah I think there tends to be sizable chunks in the series where Skylar's character becomes reduced to "her indoors", with her only relationship to the main story arc being to put the brakes on it. In contrast even when Marie is largely superflous to the main story arc (which she is more than most of the characters) she has her own sub plot going on, often quite funny in a dark kind of way. Marie's moments act as breaks from the high tension of the main story, in a way that was refreshing and not frustrating.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 20, 2012)

we'll see what happens in the final series though


----------



## revol68 (Feb 20, 2012)

I think Skylar's involvement in the death of her ex boss and the rise of Walt as the new king pin is going to see her transformed into a bad ass ruthless matriarch every bit if not more ruthless than Walt has become.

Jesse is the character who's moral compass hasn't been totally broke, so I expect an even bigger and maybe final confrontation between him and Walt.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 20, 2012)

yeah, to be honest ive only watched the first and half of the second series so a lot to catch up on, can't wait though.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 20, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> yeah, to be honest ive only watched the first and half of the second series so a lot to catch up on, can't wait though.


 
I hope you haven't read this whole thread.. spoilers frog, spoilers..  
it just gets better and better..


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 20, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I think Skylar's involvement in the death of her ex boss and the rise of Walt as the new king pin is going to see her transformed into a bad ass ruthless matriarch every bit if not more ruthless than Walt has become.
> 
> Jesse is the character who's moral compass hasn't been totally broke, so I expect an even bigger and maybe final confrontation between him and Walt.


 
Walt the new king pin? The German conglomerate (and Mike) are coming to get him. I do though expect Skylar, with her business background, to step up to the plate and deal with the fuckers. And maybe shag Jesse (strictly as a business manoeuvre of course).

Fuck knows what series 5 has in store for our heads. I hope it's not building to a mere Walt vs Jesse finale. They have to take this global: I want to see the Germans, the DEA head office, some new Mexican gangs (with their dirty meth lab) and some pro-Pinochet apologists all involved in one mighty big war.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 20, 2012)

My housemate has just downloaded all of this (despite me saying we should probably not till it all calms down with this internet copyright shit currently going on) 20 GB 

Is it any good? Im just watching boardwalk empire season 1 and might lay into this after.....


----------



## magneze (Feb 20, 2012)

Best thing on TV for years.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2012)

It's fantastic. Much better than Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## Reno (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it not possible that there is more than one first rate series on the telly ? Mad Men is just as good, but so different that it's impossible to compare. I've recently started to watch Friday Night Lights, which enjoyed similar critical acclaim as Breakin Bad and from what I've seen, deserves it.

I agree with those who say that we live in a golden age of American television. US drama series have never been as sophisticated as they have been for the last decade. Television has moved into the place where US cinema used to be in the 70s, with intelligent, complex entertainment aimed at adults.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 20, 2012)

medication reminder


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 21, 2012)

Jesse  What cunts his parents are.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> Is it not possible that there is more than one first rate series on the telly ? Mad Men is just as good, but so different that it's impossible to compare. I've recently started to watch Friday Night Lights, which enjoyed similar critical acclaim as Breakin Bad and from what I've seen, deserves it.
> 
> I agree with those who say that we live in a golden age of American television. US drama series have never been as sophisticated as they have been for the last decade. Television has moved into the place where US cinema used to be in the 70s, with intelligent, complex entertainment aimed at adults.


 
Oh, I agree. Boardwalk simply didn't turn me on despite all the fundamentals being sound. Same with Treme.


----------



## Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Oh, I agree. Boardwalk simply didn't turn me on despite all the fundamentals being sound. Same with Treme.


 
I don't like Boardwalk Empire and I haven't seen Treme.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> Is it not possible that there is more than one first rate series on the telly ? Mad Men is just as good, but so different that it's impossible to compare. I've recently started to watch Friday Night Lights, which enjoyed similar critical acclaim as Breakin Bad and from what I've seen, deserves it.
> 
> I agree with those who say that we live in a golden age of American television. US drama series have never been as sophisticated as they have been for the last decade. Television has moved into the place where US cinema used to be in the 70s, with intelligent, complex entertainment aimed at adults.


 
How can it be impossible to compare but just as good????
The only Mad Men character fit to get into BB  is Roger Sterling and Saul, never mind Skylar, would have him stitched up before the end of an episode.

www.*bettercallsaul*.com/


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2012)

what's boardwalk empire got to do with breaking bad, apart from being on telly?
it's like saying 'i really loved blade runner, it's so much better than annie hall'


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 21, 2012)

ive seldom ever watched a series thats this good.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 21, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> ive seldom ever watched a series thats this good.


 
What else do you like? I've never been a big one for watching every episode of every series of a TV show but I did with Mad Men (OK) and BB (brilliant).


----------



## Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> How can it be impossible to compare but just as good????
> The only Mad Men character fit to get into BB is Roger Sterling and Saul, never mind Skylar, would have him stitched up before the end of an episode.
> 
> www.*bettercallsaul*.com/


 
The subject matter and what the shows attempt to do are completely different. Like OU said, would you compare Annie Hall to Blade Runner ?

The characters/actors/writing in Mad Men are excellent but they serve a different purpose, so what's the point in trying to cram these characters into a series of a completely different period and genre ?


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 21, 2012)

mostly comedies like father ted and bing bang theory tbf, seldom ever watched a series this compelling from beginning to end. perhaps ive not been looking in the right palces?


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 21, 2012)

that poor kid


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 21, 2012)

bloody hell walt dont do it!


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 21, 2012)

Bloody hell Im amazed that Walt can just lie so easily.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 21, 2012)

has he done the bad thing yet?


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 21, 2012)

which one? i just watched the bit where he told Skyler that gretchen and elliot were broke and had no money for the treatment. walt has done a lot of bad things


----------



## revol68 (Feb 21, 2012)

you haven't seen anything, he hasn't cross "the real" line yet.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 21, 2012)

revol68 said:


> you haven't seen anything, he hasn't cross "the real" line yet.


 
He did that in the pilot - duped Hank, blackmailed Jesse, robbed the school, killed two dealers and, to celebrate it all, gave Skylar one from behind.

But I guess it was the scene in S2 with Jesse and Jane (not trying to spoil too much here for frogwoman) that made me really perk up and think he's really broken bad.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 21, 2012)

I think the characters I like the most are Skyler, Hank and Jesse. Its interesting how different people get different things out of the show, skyler imo has been awesome in the past two episodes that I've watched. I also like Hank the typical blowhard American cop who's secretly getting panic attacks and psychological torment but cant speak to any one about it. The show really makes you empathise with the characters, like they are real people.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 21, 2012)

ohhohooo!! go skyler!


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 21, 2012)

when the fuck is this prgramme on? i cant find it anywhere i seen the series 1 and most of 2 but thats all.. seen them on 5-USA i think or 5-star or one or the 5's.

Have sky nicked it or something? if not can sombody tell me the time and day they showing this?

peace


----------



## Anonymous1 (Feb 21, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I think the characters I like the most are Skyler, Hank and Jesse. Its interesting how different people get different things out of the show, skyler imo has been awesome in the past two episodes that I've watched. I also like Hank the typical blowhard American cop who's secretly getting panic attacks and psychological torment but cant speak to any one about it. The show really makes you empathise with the characters, like they are real people.


 
All characters have there good points but equally they also have realistic flaws to boot.
I don't want to ruin it for anyone so i'll just say it only gets better.
Even in some of the slower scenes (really the darker issues) the tension reaches such a pitch it never fails to deliver, for me anyway.

I envy you, the best is yet to come!
Wish i could watch it again for a first time, enjoy.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

Is this "basement rot" stuff walts way of creating more meth-labs in his house?


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

Anonymous1 said:


> All characters have there good points but equally they also have realistic flaws to boot.
> I don't want to ruin it for anyone so i'll just say it only gets better.
> Even in some of the slower scenes (really the darker issues) the tension reaches such a pitch it never fails to deliver, for me anyway.
> 
> ...


 
I know. I don't think I have ever watched a series where every single character (Apart from "Call Saul" haha) has been this believble and this fleshed out. this is as addictive as i imagine his crystal meth to be


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

And not only is it about some fucking dark shit but it's also funny in places too. Its very tough (as i've discovered during my attempts at writing) to pull off the funny/dark thing in any kind of writing, i'd imagine especially on TV, but this show does it so well. Jesus with the wood rot thing, what the fuck is he doing lol?


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 22, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I know. I don't think I have ever watched a series where every single character (Apart from "Call Saul" haha) has been this believble and this fleshed out. this is as addictive as i imagine his crystal meth to be


 

I actually find Saul really believable. They ham him up a bit but it seems nearly every small shithole town in the US (and despite ABQ having half a million residents it's still a small shithole town) there's some loudmouth dick in the business community like that operating out of a strip mall.

Have you come across Mike yet? Not sure when he really enters the fray. He's my favourite I think.

Ah, the wood rot. It's a MacGuffin of sorts. Keep an eye out for it in series 4.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

i also find him believable, but he is just hilarious.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 22, 2012)

Addicted much, froggy?


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah lol, im about to watch the one where the bad thing happens. whatever that is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> when the fuck is this prgramme on? i cant find it anywhere i seen the series 1 and most of 2 but thats all.. seen them on 5-USA i think or 5-star or one or the 5's.
> 
> Have sky nicked it or something? if not can sombody tell me the time and day they showing this?
> 
> peace


Dunno Meth,
I think most people on this thread are watching DVDs or torrents


----------



## Superdupastupor (Feb 22, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Is this "basement rot" stuff walts way of creating more meth-labs in his house?



metaphor and displacement activity:

he is excising the rot from his house just as the the treatment is working on his cancer and he has a bit of down time at that point from his other activities.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

Jesus what a cunt Walt is  Did he leave the girl to die because he wanted to see whether he could do it or not? What the fuck was that about?


----------



## Structaural (Feb 22, 2012)

He's a cunt.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 22, 2012)

I think he did it because he thought he was protecting Jessie from a heroin addict. But yeah... sick shit.

Still wait and see.....


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

Holy shit, that speech with the airline sounds like hes trying to justify himself and convince himself that what he caused wasn't that bad.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 22, 2012)

Interesting tidbit, check the guys name.

Init, he's now responsible, by his inaction, for the deaths of hundreds.... need to justify that shit...


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

Structaural said:


> Interesting tidbit, check the guys name.
> 
> Init, he's now responsible, by his inaction, for the deaths of hundreds.... need to justify that shit...


 
 whoa ...do you reckon the programme producers knew this?

what the hell though - to stand up and say that an airline disaster was not the worst but only the "50th worst" in the history of the US? Jesus  

Poor Jesse though. He cant get away from that twat !


----------



## Structaural (Feb 22, 2012)

He's broke bad now....


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

does he get sacked from his chemistry teaching? surely he cant fool them for long?


----------



## Structaural (Feb 22, 2012)

Man, so much stuff to watch  I don't want to spoil anything.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

when is the last season coming out?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 22, 2012)

Late summer I would think.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 23, 2012)

Bloody hell Walts getting a bit cocky isnt he, having a go at the policeman. he should have just got the ticket and got the hell out of there!


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 23, 2012)

does walt actually end up taking any c.meth? at some point?


----------



## Superdupastupor (Feb 23, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> does walt actually end up taking any c.meth? at some point?



there is an episode where it is suggested that he ingests some unwittingly.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 23, 2012)

Structaural said:


> I think he did it because he thought he was protecting Jessie from a heroin addict. But yeah... sick shit.
> 
> Still wait and see.....


 

I don't think so. She was blackmailing them and had to go and he knew what he was doing. He had a lump in his throat whilst doing it but it had to be done. That was one sick (excuse the pun) scene.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 23, 2012)

oh fucking hell walt why do i feel sorry for you now??


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 23, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> oh fucking hell walt why do i feel sorry for you now??


 
He's just so avuncular. One bad bastard mind you but he still feels like your favourite relative.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol at Walt getting all upset at Jesse nicking his "formula".


----------



## Structaural (Feb 24, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I don't think so. She was blackmailing them and had to go and he knew what he was doing. He had a lump in his throat whilst doing it but it had to be done. That was one sick (excuse the pun) scene.


 
They originally wrote it with him suffocating her with a pillow. I think that would have been a step too far character wise.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 24, 2012)

Structaural said:


> They originally wrote it with him suffocating her with a pillow. I think that would have been a step too far character wise.


 
That's interesting. When i think back to that scene I was indeed wondering if he'd finish her off and it looked as if Walt was thinking that but instead nature took its course.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> He's just so avuncular. One bad bastard mind you but he still feels like your favourite relative.


 
i know! Gus is a creepy fucker, looks so like barack obama lol


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 24, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> i know! Gus is a creepy fucker, looks so like barack obama lol


 
Yeah two creepy fuckers indeed; it might even transpire that Gus was an arms dealer too.

I'm so looking forward to the Germans arriving in series 5.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

omg walts lab assistant, walt is a cunt but at least he has a semi valid reason for his meth making, this guy is just some disillusioned twat who's a "libertarian"


----------



## revol68 (Feb 24, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> omg walts lab assistant, walt is a cunt but at least he has a semi valid reason for his meth making, this guy is just some disillusioned twat who's a "libertarian"


 
Look out for the books on Marxist Leninism in his house...

There's very deliberate class politics analogies going on in Breaking Bad, with everything circling around the "hidden abode of production".


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 25, 2012)

oh my god i know exactly what you mean abou the class thing, I thought this too. How Walt and Jesse are just as trapped in their "jobs" as any other worker, and now have a cunt of a "boss" in Gus. There were a few other things too.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 25, 2012)

fucking hell Gus in the hospital when Hank is also there


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 25, 2012)

Just watched "the fly" that was great lol, very tense!


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm just about to start Season 4  I was not expecting that, for Jesse to kill Gale. I was also really worried that Walt was gonna give up Jesse's whereabouts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank fuck for that


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes hurry up..or are you in shock after "Boxcutter"?


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in shock after boxcutter, just started the next one though (the bit where Walt is trying to buy a gun) cant watch the rest of it till later tho. Bloody hell. Gus is basically a complete psycho.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Your not in shock quite yet..... but you will be .
There are some golden moments coming up, and as for the ending?  Well, no wonder your being told to hurry up!
Shift it (and enjoy)!


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 28, 2012)

its weird, but i love walt again now lol, he reminds me a lot of my dad


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 29, 2012)

this is great, but theres one thing i don't understand. 

how come skyler can rationalise having enough money to buy the car wash but not the other stuff (the car, the champagne, etc)? 

i know theres something really obvious but i don't really understand.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Feb 29, 2012)

oh jesus I never noticed this massive 808 post thread before

I've just started watching it and I'm already on season two

Fantastic so far


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 29, 2012)

it's great, isn't it


----------



## dennisr (Feb 29, 2012)

Divisive Cotton said:


> oh jesus I never noticed this massive 808 post thread before
> 
> I've just started watching it and I'm already on season two
> 
> Fantastic so far


 
Come on fella get with the programme  - Just awaiting season4...


----------



## Anonymous1 (Mar 1, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> this is great, but theres one thing i don't understand.
> 
> how come skyler can rationalise having enough money to buy the car wash but not the other stuff (the car, the champagne, etc)?
> 
> i know theres something really obvious but i don't really understand.


 
Extravagance no?
I think they could pull off the appearance of struggling financially to buy the c/wash but anything above that would be
simply drawing unwanted attention to their situation.
That's how i saw it.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 1, 2012)

That's why her wanking on about it needing to be "watertight" was soo much bullshit, they'd already come up with the cover of Walt winning it gambling ffs, and if you can afford to buy a car wash in cash you can certainly afford a fancy car for your kid or a few bottles of champagne.

See she's a craic vacuum!


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 1, 2012)

lol, i guess shes not thinking rationally tbf. none of them do tho! 

interesting to know gus's backstory though. it seems hes lot more complex than i thought


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 1, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> lol, i guess shes not thinking rationally tbf. none of them do tho!
> 
> interesting to know gus's backstory though. it seems hes lot more complex than i thought


 

We still don't know half of Gus's back story. I expect links with Pinochet and Nazis to emerge but we can talk about that when you hurry the fuck up and finish series 4


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 1, 2012)

Kinda feeling sorry for Ted now. he doesn't have a clue.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 1, 2012)

But fucking hell, why do i care about Gus now. When watching the last episode I was hoping that he would get away OK and that he would live!


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 3, 2012)

Finally watched the last episode 


Spoiler: season 4 episode 13



With that lily of the valley plant, is it definitely Walt that poisoned Brock? I cant see him having got close enough to him to do it. Could nobody else have got into his garden etc?[/quote]


----------



## BigTom (Mar 3, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Finally watched the last episode
> 
> 
> Spoiler: season 4 episode 13
> ...


 
this thread is full of spoilers, no-one should be reading it who hasn't watched all 4 series yet.

and from what I remember from the episodes and discussion it's quite clear that it was walt.. but I want to watch it all again and see exactly when he could of done it. However, even if there is a plot hole there, I think it's clear that the writer wants you to know that walt did it.
I just don't remember well enough tbh.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 3, 2012)

BigTom said:


> this thread is full of spoilers, no-one should be reading it who hasn't watched all 4 series yet.
> 
> and from what I remember from the episodes and discussion it's quite clear that it was walt.. but I want to watch it all again and see exactly when he could of done it. However, even if there is a plot hole there, I think it's clear that the writer wants you to know that walt did it.
> I just don't remember well enough tbh.


 
I also don't understand why he wanted to do it though. Was it so that Jesse would be on-side in his plot to kill Gus? There didn't seem to be much of a motive but perhaps I'm missing something. (which i could well be). 

Can't wait for Series 5. The last episode was fantastic!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I also don't understand why he wanted to do it though. Was it so that Jesse would be on-side in his plot to kill Gus? There didn't seem to be much of a motive but perhaps I'm missing something. (which i could well be).
> 
> Can't wait for Series 5. The last episode was fantastic!



Walt killed Gus so he can take his place as the big boss. He needs Jesse for that. He's the only one Walt trusts even a little bit.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree. I was asking about Brock though. 





TruXta said:


> Walt killed Gus so he can take his place as the big boss. He needs Jesse for that. He's the only one Walt trusts even a little bit.


 
Walt seems to of had a complete obsession with Gus. I'm just wondering why he tried to poison the kid as there doesn't seem to have been much of a reason for it,except to turn Jesse against Gus.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd need to watch it again tbh. 
From what I remember, Walt needed to poison brock so that he could blame it on Gus in order to get Jesse back on his side.

I'm not sure it's just about trust for Walt, I think he needs Jesse in a different way, but perhaps that was just in the earlier series when he needed Jesse as his connection to the criminal world / person to do his dirty work.
must watch it all again. I was going to wait for s5 then watch all of it straight through.. but it won't hurt to see  1-4 again.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you know when season 5 is coming out? My sister thought it was 2013 but that cant be right surely?


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Production started early 2012 and I've read it will air mid year but would've thought more likely towards the end


----------



## Superdupastupor (Mar 3, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Finally watched the last episode
> 
> 
> Spoiler: season 4 episode 13
> ...





Spoiler: season 4 episode 13



[/quote]

Saul dropped something of for Brock's mother (jesse's guilt money?) Walt gave something to Saul to give to Brock using Saul as a stooge iirc.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 3, 2012)

So, predictions for season 5 anyone? 

My dad said that because Season 4 was so good he didn't know whether or not to watch Season 5 as it might spoil it for him, because he didn't know how the writers could top that. I'm also a bit worried that the quality of the last season might deteriorate, which is why I'm glad that they're ending it after season 5 and not carrying it on (i really hope they don't change their minds on this).

I also hope that the writers don't choose to lessen the "family drama" part of BB based on pressure from the fans, because I also find that tense and interesting, Marie is a great character and I would like to see more of her. I hope we see more of Skyler during the next season and like Revol said, I hope that she is doing her own thing and not just trying to "protect" Walt. I could see her becoming as dark a character as Walt is (and to some extent she already is). 

One thing I am slightly curious about is whether Walt Jr finds out, and how. I think they have basically got to have him finding out, as anything else would be implausible. I think we don't see enough of him during the show, which is a shame because he is such a good character (although maybe it's because there's not been a storyline involving him yet). Also, now that Gus is dead who is going to be the main villain?


----------



## Superdupastupor (Mar 4, 2012)

The Germans are going to show up- respectable international front company that runs weapons/drugs worldwide

the cartel to show up in the power vaccum in ABQ, maybe that old hoary tale that the C.I.A run the operation to get drugs into America 

redemption of some type for Jesse, he needs some peace.

Showdown between Hank and Walt.

Something really horrible to happen to Walts family in Greek tradgedy tradition


----------



## TruXta (Mar 4, 2012)

Everyone dies. _Everyone_.


----------



## Gmart (Mar 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Kinda feeling sorry for Ted now. he doesn't have a clue.


He should have paid the taxman - he had a way out which saved both himself and Skyler, and yet his obssession with getting back into business (as well as what others thought of him) meant that he screwed both her and others - good way to die though!


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 4, 2012)

he should have just paid the taxman there and then, you're right.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh yeah, Walts cancer will comeback, he won't get treatment maybe cos all his family are dead.


----------



## Gmart (Mar 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> you're right.


 
Music to my ears 

He was a little naive - he thought he could just get back on the gravy train, and seemed not to care for Skyler at all (sadly, considering their relationship).


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 4, 2012)

I hope something good happens to Jesse. Do you think it will? 

I reckon Jesse will have a showdown with Walt and find out all the shit that he did with Jane, etc.


----------



## Gmart (Mar 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I hope something good happens to Jesse. Do you think it will?
> 
> I reckon Jesse will have a showdown with Walt and find out all the shit that he did with Jane, etc.


You mean doing nothing when she was choking on her own vomit? I am not sure that will come out - probably wouldn't in real life, but maybe on this show. It was only a split moment's decision, he hesitated because he could see that she was dragging him into Heroin - but he was happy... I am not excusing his decision, I think he is probably plagued by it himself. Jesse has great potential though - I liked him with the woman with the child (I forget her name) - they seemed good for each other! If he can move on, then maybe he could be happy?


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 4, 2012)

maybe he won't find out. but i hope jesse at least manages to get out of the drug business? he was just some harmless small time dealer when he met walt, walt had a completely devestating impact on him!


----------



## Gmart (Mar 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> maybe he won't find out. but i hope jesse at least manages to get out of the drug business? he was just some harmless small time dealer when he met walt, walt had a completely devestating impact on him!


I think Jesse has really grown as a person during this series - he has fallen in love, he has developed skills and he has a house, which will help with the future. He would be sensible to get out while he's up, but I fear that the next season might not be so good without him.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 4, 2012)

i don't mean get out of the series, but stop being a drug dealer.


----------



## Gmart (Mar 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> i don't mean get out of the series, but stop being a drug dealer.


Maybe the new series would be about them all getting out and getting normal jobs - Walt goes back to teaching, and Hank gives up finding the elusive 'Heisenberg'.

That would be a twist


----------



## Gmart (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyway, Mad Men to look forward to soon


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 4, 2012)

Gmart said:


> Maybe the new series would be about them all getting out and getting normal jobs - Walt goes back to teaching, and Hank gives up finding the elusive 'Heisenberg'.
> 
> That would be a twist


 
I think Hank has got to find out who Heisenberg is soon. You could tell he was getting supicious I thought, during the last episode. Especially because of all those trips that he tried to get walt to do to the meth lab, and that thing with putting the bug on Gus's car.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2012)

Why do people keep mentioning 'The Germans'? Did I miss something in Season 4?


----------



## BigTom (Mar 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do people keep mentioning 'The Germans'? Did I miss something in Season 4?


 
When Hank was investigating Gus he was finding the laundry business was part of a huge german conglomerate, that also included firms that made the chemistry kit that would be needed for a commercial scale lab (iirc).

I think season 5 is going to have 3 main themes:
1) Walt vs Hank, where Walt is driven to prove his superiority over Hank in what he sees as Hank's field (policing.. Walt knows he is the best chemist, but is driven to prove himself to be the best in other people's fields, out of years of inferiority complex at being a high school chemistry teacher)

2) The Germans/Chileans vs Walt & Jesse / Walt & Jesse taking Gus' place in a similar way to how they took Tuco's place in S1/2/3 then got involved with Gus.  I think the Mexican cartel is dead - they all got killed by Gus & Mike didn't they?  And remember the flashback scene with the cartel not killing Gus, but killing his cook/business partner, and saying they knew who Gus was and that is why they didn't kill him- definitely setting stuff up for the future.

3) Redemption for Jesse.  Not sure why, I think Walt & family are going to end up fucked by this, with Jesse getting the redemption story - this has been an arc since s2, with Jesse properly giving up drugs, getting a house, becoming more "adult" and then going back to self-destruction in s4 (can't remember what triggered that, was it shooting the lab dude whose name I can't remember at the end of s3?) before coming out of it by the end of s4.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 4, 2012)

BigTom said:


> 2) The Germans/Chileans vs Walt & Jesse / Walt & Jesse taking Gus' place in a similar way to how they took Tuco's place in S1/2/3 then got involved with Gus. I think the Mexican cartel is dead - they all got killed by Gus & Mike didn't they? And remember the flashback scene with the cartel not killing Gus, but killing his cook/business partner, and saying they knew who Gus was and that is why they didn't kill him- definitely setting stuff up for the future.


 
The Mexicans aren't quite finished. There's that dirty meth lab and a scientist that knows the formula. Jesse might fancy bringing his new family down south though Walt would have a big say in that.

I'm curious as to what side Mike will come down on. He's a free agent and seems to like Jesse but he might also admire Walt's ruthlessness. He's a great character. Possibly my favourite. Hope we see much more of him.

ETA: I read somewhere that the actors who play Gus and Tico have been filming for series 5. That means lots of flashbacks.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 4, 2012)

i have to say i was surprised at the twist at the end with Tio, i had thought initially that he was a minor character, but he wasn't.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 4, 2012)

I forgot how brilliant the start of the very first episode is  I'll have rewatched S1 this evening..


----------



## Reno (Mar 4, 2012)

I always loved this intro from season 3. Just another day of turning tricks and scoring meth for poor old Wendy.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 4, 2012)

i hope we haven't seen the last of wendy, i quite liked her.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 4, 2012)

Ha.
Breaking Bad music videos tangent:


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 4, 2012)

It's scary how much like my dad Walt is.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> It's scary how much like my dad Walt is.


 
Can your dad make 99%-pure glass and what's his kill count?


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 4, 2012)

I mean in terms of his personality, right down to how he gets when he is angry, and his sense of humour, although perhaps not Walt's murdery ways


----------



## Anonymous1 (Mar 5, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Can your dad make 99%-pure glass and what's his kill count?


 
Nearly choked reading that!




frogwoman said:


> i have to say i was surprised at the twist at the end with Tio, i had thought initially that he was a minor character, but he wasn't.


 
Seeing Gus walk out the room after the "Ding ding ding" had me almost screaming WTF! @ the screen but then camera panned round
and i was more  then 

Tell me i was the only one to watch that about 5 times!


----------



## BigTom (Mar 5, 2012)

Just watching s2.. had forgotten how much Walt really did kill (omg, I've forgotten her name!) Jesse's girlfriend.. in my memory he'd left before she'd started choking and only knew after the fact.  But I'd also forgotten she'd blackmailed him.. so he did it - as with everything - for his family.. 
It does make me wonder if part of his loyalty towards Jesse is down to the guilt of killing the girl that he loved.

Also, I totally didn't realise how much the walt vs hank storyline was getting setup, there's a scene in s1 when Hank says something to Walt about how it's police business and he wouldn't understand, and the look he gets from Walt....


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 5, 2012)

yes lol. "Walt you don't have much of an experiential overlap with me"
"What if I told you that I do?"


----------



## OneStrike (Mar 5, 2012)

Loving BigTom's reflections from another viewing.  You were spot on about S1 EP1.  I thought the events were from at least several programmes, but no, they all happened in the first show. 

Walt vs Hank makes sense as being a huge chunk of the final series, with their locking horns having so many possible ramifications.  When is it hitting the screens?


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 6, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Just watching s2.. had forgotten how much Walt really did kill (omg, I've forgotten her name!) Jesse's girlfriend.. in my memory he'd left before she'd started choking and only knew after the fact. But I'd also forgotten she'd blackmailed him.. so he did it - as with everything - for his family..
> It does make me wonder if part of his loyalty towards Jesse is down to the guilt of killing the girl that he loved.
> 
> Also, I totally didn't realise how much the walt vs hank storyline was getting setup, there's a scene in s1 when Hank says something to Walt about how it's police business and he wouldn't understand, and the look he gets from Walt....


 
Alright...here's my theory. Jesse is the son he wanted rather than Walt Jr (I should really go back and watch S1 where Walt and Jr fall out big style and Jr changes his name; Walt doesn't seem to care that much; he's more into Jesse). Maybe I'm wrong but if I'm right then that kind of puts a dent in the whole family thing. He's kidding himself about family. He wants a legacy instead. He could have been a world-renowned scientist and got laid at every convention round the world but instead he ended up with Skylar in a boring burb and a son who was no fun. He got cancer and he just simply wanted to break bad.

And yeah he simply had to get rid of Jane cos she was a blackmailing junkie. Brought a lump to his throat though. So he's only 99% bad.



OneStrike said:


> Loving BigTom's reflections from another viewing. You were spot on about S1 EP1. I thought the events were from at least several programmes, but no, they all happened in the first show.
> 
> Walt vs Hank makes sense as being a huge chunk of the final series, with their locking horns having so many possible ramifications. When is it hitting the screens?


 
Both of you are probably right. I was hoping for the Germans, Chileans, the CIA, the Nazis, the Israelis, the big banks, some new south American cartels and various other interested parties to start one almighty war that would blow ABQ off the face off the earth but I don't think AMC have the budget for that particular war.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah it's weird how walt's always going on about family but yet he treats them with such contempt, lying to them, etc.


----------



## Reno (Mar 6, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah it's weird how walt's always going on about family but yet he treats them with such contempt, lying to them, etc.


 
When the whole thing goes pear shaped, as it inevitable will, I'm going to feel most sorry for his son, who is such a good kid. Though minor compared to many of the terrible things Walt does, the most heartbreaking thing in the whole series for me was when Walt (ab)uses his son's charity website to collect money for Walt's cancer treatment to launder drug money.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 6, 2012)

Reno said:


> When the whole thing goes pear shaped, as it inevitable will, I'm going to feel most sorry for his son, who is such a good kid. Though minor compared to many of the terrible things Walt does, the most heartbreaking thing in the whole series for me was when Walt (ab)uses his son's charity website to collect money for Walt's cancer treatment to launder drug money.


 
That was brilliant writing that was.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 6, 2012)

Reno said:


> When the whole thing goes pear shaped, as it inevitable will, I'm going to feel most sorry for his son, who is such a good kid. Though minor compared to many of the terrible things Walt does, the most heartbreaking thing in the whole series for me was when Walt (ab)uses his son's charity website to collect money for Walt's cancer treatment to launder drug money.


 

That was one of Saul's sleazy deals.

http://www.savewalterwhite.com/


----------



## BigTom (Mar 6, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Alright...here's my theory. Jesse is the son he wanted rather than Walt Jr (I should really go back and watch S1 where Walt and Jr fall out big style and Jr changes his name; Walt doesn't seem to care that much; he's more into Jesse). Maybe I'm wrong but if I'm right then that kind of puts a dent in the whole family thing. He's kidding himself about family. He wants a legacy instead. He could have been a world-renowned scientist and got laid at every convention round the world but instead he ended up with Skylar in a boring burb and a son who was no fun. He got cancer and he just simply wanted to break bad.
> 
> And yeah he simply had to get rid of Jane cos she was a blackmailing junkie. Brought a lump to his throat though. So he's only 99% bad.


 
Hmm.. I think you could be right there - at the start, his family is his legacy, so that's the driver.. but as the series rolls on he starts to both want and in some way be able to make his work his legacy, as he wanted to with Grey Matter (the firm that he left or was kicked out of, for reasons that haven't (yet) been made entirely clear - though clearly something to do with Gretchen, there is a scene in S2 I think it was where Walt and Gretchen argue about how he left the firm, with Walt saying he was kicked out and Gretchen syaing he left, and with a story that says they were in a relationship and he left both that and the firm - but then Gretchen is married to Scwartz, the business partner, so perhaps there's an affair there.. ) 

Only because what he is doing is illegal, he can't be open about it.  He knows that he makes the best meth ever, so does Hank, so do the criminal gangs.. but the world doesn't know it's him.  In the end, I think he is going to want to get caught so that he can show everyone how it was him that paid for his cancer treatment, not Gretchen & ? Schwartz.  It was him that put the money through Walt Jr's charity website.  him who made the best ever meth, who outwitted Hank for so long.. in fact I think he'll set it up in such a way that he can say that Hank only caught him because he set it up that way - that his capture was actually his victory, his brilliance - not Hanks.

When the cancer goes into remission in S2, there's a definite change in his character I think - he goes from making meth out of an almost desperate need to ensure his family (legacy) is provided for after he dies, to doing it because he can, to prove that he can or because it's a way of showing that he is the best.. and getting that 80% remission on the cancer, beating terminal lung cancer, gives him that confidence or something.

The scene immediately following when he is told the tumour has shrunk by 80%, he goes into the toilet and there is a shiny paper towel dispenser which he sees his reflection in, and he punches it hard a few times.. like he's getting rid of the self he has been (presumably since leaving/getting kicked out of Grey Matter), and starting afresh..  

I'll be starting S3 tonight..  It'll be interesting to watch with these thoughts in mid.




Reno said:


> When the whole thing goes pear shaped, as it inevitable will, I'm going to feel most sorry for his son, who is such a good kid. Though minor compared to many of the terrible things Walt does, the most heartbreaking thing in the whole series for me was when Walt (ab)uses his son's charity website to collect money for Walt's cancer treatment to launder drug money.


 
Yeah, I agree that Walt Jr is a good kid and the most innocent person in the series..  One of the things I found interesting about the charity site, as I mentioned above, is that Walt really hates that he put the money through that - he wants the credit for paying for his cancer treatment, for beating cancer.. not Gretchen, not Walt Jr, not anyone else but himself.
When the money is coming through from the site, he doesn't like it at all.  His attitude to the money laundering scheme could have been "great, we get the cash and it'll make my son feel like he is contributing and feel good about himself", but ultimately he is more concerned with his inferiority complex and the need to prove to others that he can support himself and his family properly.

Walt is a really, really great character.  One of the best and most complete I can think of.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 6, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Yeah, I agree that Walt Jr is a good kid and the most innocent person in the series.. One of the things I found interesting about the charity site, as I mentioned above, is that Walt really hates that he put the money through that - he wants the credit for paying for his cancer treatment, for beating cancer.. not Gretchen, not Walt Jr, not anyone else but himself.
> When the money is coming through from the site, he doesn't like it at all. His attitude to the money laundering scheme could have been "great, we get the cash and it'll make my son feel like he is contributing and feel good about himself", but ultimately he is more concerned with his inferiority complex and the need to prove to others that he can support himself and his family properly.
> 
> Walt is a really, really great character. One of the best and most complete I can think of.


 
Walt didn't like the site primarily because he thought it would bring attention to him (local media etc). Then when Saul devised the laundering scheme he didn't like that either because it wasn't generating the money himself. In Hank's psyche he has to be the one pulling all the strings.

I'm probably going to get blasted here but Walt Jr is often just a materialist little mall rat. Then again, American kids in shithole towns like ABQ have little else to aspire to other than how cool a car their parents are going to buy them. And that's just another facet of why BB is so good in that even the poor innocent caught up in all of this has flaws as well.

And....I wish I had the time to watch it all again. Or rather I wish I'd downloaded it rather than streamed it now that Megaupload has gone. Never mind, been enjoying your analyse and also Frogwoman's "live" reporting. What a brilliant, brilliant series.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 6, 2012)

What do you think will happen to Skyler twisted? do you think she will become a lot nastier/darker? i had that feeling at the end of the last series ..."was this you" lol.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 6, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> What do you think will happen to Skyler twisted? do you think she will become a lot nastier/darker? i had that feeling at the end of the last series ..."was this you" lol.


 
I have absolutely no idea how they're going to pick this up in S5. They really left so many things open at the end of S4. 
All I know is that the guys that invested in Gus's operation will want answers and Mike will be back. That'll take care of the action scenes.

Otherwise:
Will Skylar prove to be some business mastermind?
Will she be able to turn her sister against Hank if the going gets rough? (that fits in with the family theme quite nicely)
Will she have an affair with Saul? 
Will she go back to Four Corners and choose Colorado this time around?

Who knows? Bring it on.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 6, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Walt didn't like the site primarily because he thought it would bring attention to him (local media etc). Then when Saul devised the laundering scheme he didn't like that either because it wasn't generating the money himself. In Hank's psyche he has to be the one pulling all the strings.


 
I think you are wrong about this - the media attention came after the money laundering scheme (although yes, he does not like the media attention).. he didn't like it because it was begging, he does not want to accept charity - especially when he can earn lots of money himself from making meth (but even before that he doesn't like charity).
In the scene where he is in Saul's office talking about laundering money, he tells Saul about the website and has a rant about how it's cyber-begging, rattling a tin mug to the whole world.. Saul looks at the site and suggests the scheme. 



> I'm probably going to get blasted here but Walt Jr is often just a materialist little mall rat. Then again, American kids in shithole towns like ABQ have little else to aspire to other than how cool a car their parents are going to buy them. And that's just another facet of why BB is so good in that even the poor innocent caught up in all of this has flaws as well.
> 
> And....I wish I had the time to watch it all again. Or rather I wish I'd downloaded it rather than streamed it now that Megaupload has gone. Never mind, been enjoying your analyse and also Frogwoman's "live" reporting. What a brilliant, brilliant series.


 
Yeah, you are right about Walt Jr, also most teenagers are pretty materialistic shithole town or not.
I don't know how his Cerebral Palsy affects his or Walts character.. It's interesting that something that looks to be a fairly major thing (I mean, how often do you have major characters with (visible) disabilities?), and in S1 there's a few scenes or conversations that refer to it or are based around it (there's one in a shop when they are getting clothes and some dicks are being well nasty to Walt Jr, and Walt gives one of them a dead leg and almost gets into a proper fight - though I saw that as developing the "breaking bad" part of the Walt story line and not really to do with Walt Jr).. but it seems to disappear into the background later.. 
It's something I'm happy about tbh, it's good to have a character with disabilities who is not there as a plot device or character driver simply because of their disability.

In much the same way that the wire had homosexual characters who it felt like they were simply homosexual, rather than they were homosexual because they writers needed something to drive the plot/character. 

It's possible that at the start the writers gave Walt Jr a disability to have Walt feel like it was a failing on his part - his son (legacy) is disabled, not perfect.. and he strives for perfection.. but if that is the case, I'm pleased they have not followed it up or played it up.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 6, 2012)

BigTom said:


> this thread is full of spoilers, no-one should be reading it who hasn't watched all 4 series yet.
> ...


 
maybe ask a mod to add spoiler to the thread title so people who haven't seen the series know better than to rad this before watching it?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Mar 6, 2012)

to be honest I've got to eps 10 in series 2 and I'm bored with it

The storylines are just going around in circles with the same themes and outcomes

It would seem to me that 12 episodes for a series is too long


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 6, 2012)

no seriously, keep watching it! there are parts in season 2 where it drags a bit, but the end of season 2 is fantastic


----------



## BigTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Divisive Cotton said:


> to be honest I've got to eps 10 in series 2 and I'm bored with it
> 
> The storylines are just going around in circles with the same themes and outcomes
> 
> It would seem to me that 12 episodes for a series is too long


 
Not circles, spirals - first Crazy 8, then Tuco.. now Gus, moving on up the chain.  And s3 is incredibly tense... but if you're bored by the endish of S2 it's possibly not for you.  Other characters - Skylar & Hank especially - have more development from S3 iirc.




wemakeyousoundb said:


> maybe ask a mod to add spoiler to the thread title so people who haven't seen the series know better than to rad this before watching it?


 
Yeah, good point - I've reported your post to draw their attention to it (and explained why I've reported it obviously!)


----------



## BigTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks mods


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2012)

Divisive Cotton said:


> to be honest I've got to eps 10 in series 2 and I'm bored with it
> 
> The storylines are just going around in circles with the same themes and outcomes
> 
> It would seem to me that 12 episodes for a series is too long


12/13 is usual for an american series and the first season is only 8


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Mar 6, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> no seriously, keep watching it! there are parts in season 2 where it drags a bit, but the end of season 2 is fantastic


 
okay then I'll keep going


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 6, 2012)

Divisive Cotton said:


> okay then I'll keep going


 
Yeah do. End of S2 is big and then the Mexicans come in big style in S3. The last series os great but it goes really slowly and then......

Meanwhile loving the new thread title with the added CAPS.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 6, 2012)

BB also has to be slow, that's kind of the whole point of it, a mans slow almost imperceptible descent into criminality and a lack of conscience. Makes the shocking / fucked up moments all the more shocking


----------



## BigTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah,  I like the slow pace of it, punctuated by periods of intense activity.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2012)

i don't see it as slow at all as there is always something happening


----------



## BigTom (Mar 6, 2012)

I dunno, there are lots of episodes which are basically just people talking, with lots of fairly boring family or work scenes and then an episode or two (or sometimes more maybe) with lots of action.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2012)

people talking isn't necessarily boring - all action is boring!


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 6, 2012)

people talking contributes to the tension though. like that episode where walt and jesse are in the meth-lab trying to get rid of the fly which loads of internet commentators thought was shit but i thought was one of the best of the series.


----------



## kenny g (Mar 6, 2012)

download and then use fast forward.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2012)

kenny g said:


> download and then use fast forward.


huh?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> people talking contributes to the tension though. like that episode where walt and jesse are in the meth-lab trying to get rid of the fly which loads of internet commentators thought was shit but i thought was one of the best of the series.


 
that episode was fucking awesome


----------



## Anonymous1 (Mar 7, 2012)

BigTom said:


> I dunno, there are lots of episodes which are basically just people talking, with lots of fairly boring family or work scenes and then an episode or two (or sometimes more maybe) with lots of action.


 
I see this as vital character building, explaining a bit of their backstory and alluding to possible tendencies or stereotypes that people may tend to
see in other. Then the story speeds up and blows a lot of that out of the water.


----------



## Reno (Mar 7, 2012)

BigTom said:


> I dunno, there are lots of episodes which are basically just people talking, with lots of fairly boring family or work scenes and then an episode or two (or sometimes more maybe) with lots of action.


 
Sounds like this isn't the show for you then and you want something less character and more action based. The "boring" work and family scenes are very well written and acted and the whole series is about the tension between the domestic and the crime world and how they eventually collide. This is what is really great about the show and what lifts it above more superficial fare.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 7, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> people talking isn't necessarily boring - all action is boring!


 
I didn't say it was boring? Perhaps what I mean by slow is different to what you do.. slow is what gives the space to build characters and create tension.. and then break the tension with action.. to build it up again. 



Reno said:


> Sounds like this isn't the show for you then and you want something less character and more action based. The "boring" work and family scenes are very well written and acted and the whole series is about the tension between the domestic and the crime world and how they eventually collide. This is what is really great about the show and what lifts it above more superficial fare.


 
I agree.. I never said they were boring.  It was someone else who said they were bored..  




frogwoman said:


> people talking contributes to the tension though. like that episode where walt and jesse are in the meth-lab trying to get rid of the fly which loads of internet commentators thought was shit but i thought was one of the best of the series.


 
One of my favourite episodes, I got up to ep8 of s3 yesterday and really didn't want to go to bed.. I couldn't remember where in s3 that episode was though, or if it was s4. I bet it's episode 9..


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2012)

BigTom said:


> I didn't say it was boring? Perhaps what I mean by slow is different to what you do.. slow is what gives the space to build characters and create tension.. and then break the tension with action.. to build it up again.


i know you didn't see it as boring but others on the thread said it was slow and boring.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 7, 2012)

and having re-read what I wrote I did say it was boring. how odd. I like and appreciate the slow family/work scenes, I'm not sure why I described them as boring.

e2a: ok, I think what I meant to say was mundane rather than boring..


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 7, 2012)

BigTom said:


> and having re-read what I wrote I did say it was boring. how odd. I like and appreciate the slow family/work scenes, I'm not sure why I described them as boring.
> 
> e2a: ok, I think what I meant to say was mundane rather than boring..


 

Mundane is fine.... making industrial quantities of crystal meh is a mundane job. Though the pay is pretty good. A bit like playing for Chelsea.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## thriller (Mar 14, 2012)

Just finished Ep 13 Season 3. 

cant wait to get onto Season 4 tomorrow!

God bless america for this great drama


----------



## belboid (Mar 20, 2012)

BigTom said:


> I don't know how his Cerebral Palsy affects his or Walts character.. It's interesting that something that looks to be a fairly major thing (I mean, how often do you have major characters with (visible) disabilities?), and in S1 there's a few scenes or conversations that refer to it or are based around it (there's one in a shop when they are getting clothes and some dicks are being well nasty to Walt Jr, and Walt gives one of them a dead leg and almost gets into a proper fight - though I saw that as developing the "breaking bad" part of the Walt story line and not really to do with Walt Jr).. but it seems to disappear into the background later..
> It's something I'm happy about tbh, it's good to have a character with disabilities who is not there as a plot device or character driver simply because of their disability.


 
it is one of the great things about the whole series. At various points you think it might be brought up as another rationalisation for Walts behaviour (the extra stresses and strains of bringing up a cripple son), but, no, it's just a matter of fact, another part of life to be got on with. Top writing.

Just finished season 4, and...holy fuck on a broomstick! Since episode 6 me n mrs b were both going 'how the hell can the next episode not be the finale??' So much happens, keeps on getting wider and wilder. Next season is gonna be a cracker.

Re some of the earlier conversations: I really dont get how anyone can see Skyler as simply a home/family person, sure, she was _forced_ to become one for a time, but everything we see of her life pre-series (as it were) shows she has a hell of a lot going on.
A great accountant, holding down a good job (albeit with a tosser), a published author (?? – I think so, she discusses her book of short stories with Marie in S1E1), she is clearly as clever, driven and egotistical as Walt. Superb character, never slows the plot down at all.
And, why is it compared with Mad Men and/or Boardwalk Empire? Well, simply because they are the other examples of high quality, ‘serious’ TV drama being shown at (roughly) the same time. You might not be really able to compare the plots, or the characters, but you sure as hell can compare the plot_ting_ and the character_isation_. Not to mention the dynamics of peoples relationships, the philosophical questions of what makes people ‘bad’ etc etc.

A question – over what time period are the events we have seen meant to have taken place? I don’t think it can be a year a season (as is usual), not least because Walt Jr was no way 12/13 in S1. 14 maybe. Walt was 50 in S1 (Skylar nearly 40), Walt Jr, 16 now. Are there other clear clues as to timespans?

And, apparently Jesse was meant to die at the end of series 1!!! They only kept him on cos of how well he (that is, Aaron Paul) played with Bryan Cranston. No way would it have been half as good without Jesse.

I’ve got a list of possible outcomes to the whole thing down to a dozen or so now, tho the way 4 was written so that it could have been the very end was great – the way Vince Gilligan clearly set it up so that if AMC didn’t renew for a final season, he could go out with a nice ‘fuck you- the baddie just won. Ha!’ Tastily done


----------



## Iguana (Mar 20, 2012)

belboid said:


> A question – over what time period are the events we have seen meant to have taken place? I don’t think it can be a year a season (as is usual), not least because Walt Jr was no way 12/13 in S1. 14 maybe. Walt was 50 in S1 (Skylar nearly 40), Walt Jr, 16 now. Are there other clear clues as to timespans?


 
It's all taken place in about a year. Walt mentioned having being diagnosed with cancer a year ago when he is talking to another patient toward the end of series 4. Also Skylar is heavily pregnant in the first episode, Holly is 7 weeks old at the end of s2 and is still very clearly several months less than a year old at the end of s4.


----------



## belboid (Mar 20, 2012)

He said (iirr) he's been living with the threat of death for a year - I assumed that was to do with the threat from Gus tho, rather than the cancer. Must admit, I've barely noticed Holly at all, so couldn't work out her age.

That's one hell of a twelve months for anyone!


----------



## BigTom (Mar 20, 2012)

belboid said:


> a published author (?? – I think so, she discusses her book of short stories with Marie in S1E1),


 
From what I remember she isn't published but is writing and hoping to get published. But your point still stands, and I think Skylar really began to show this side of her in s3/4 when she got involved and was doing the money laundering side of things, she was the stronger negotiator for the car wash than Walt and insisted it was the way to go etc.. 

Her back story is potentially interesting - she left that job because Ted sexually harrassed her, something she may not have told Walt (I can't remember, I think it's clear she didn't) and may well have told Walt that she had decided she wanted to be at home for Walt Jr whilst he was a teenager or something, and prior to that it was her who was the real breadwinner in the family, not Walt, which would put another factor in Walt's inferiority complex.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 20, 2012)

I've got one episode to watch then im done. I've smashed the entirety in less than 2 weeks.

Great show!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 20, 2012)

Skylar's a weird name


----------



## belboid (Mar 20, 2012)

Aint it just?

The meaning of Skylar is "scholar, protection; fugitive; giving shelter" according to wiki. Oddly, they don’t list Mrs White amongst the (real and fictional) list of Skylar’s on there. I refuse to add it in for reasons completely unknown, even to myself.

e2a:  aah, its because she is called Skyl*e*r. She is listed ther. And it's a _German_ name - she's in league with Gus's mob!  Ohh, poor Walt

I so wanted her to have taken a baseball bat with her when she last went to see Ted. She is gonna be a mean momma now she has (effectively, kinda) broken her duck.
Well, either that or she’ll tell break down and Marie everything, and then….


----------



## D'wards (Mar 20, 2012)

Tweets from Aaron Paul (Jesse)

_Just read the first episode of breaking bad S5 and words can not express. Shit is about to get crazy. Get ready my friends. Love you Vince!_

_Breaking Bad will return to your Television sometime in July. Make sure u wear your diapers because I'm pretty sure u will shit yourself_

_The teaser alone in episode 1 S5 will have you screaming more then when someone got blown up last season._


----------



## Dan U (Mar 22, 2012)

i finished S4 last night.

cracking ending, others have covered a lot of my thoughts already.

however, my only concern is how on earth are they going to introduce a whole new story arc in one season. its going to have to hit the ground running a lot more than in previous seasons, which have over lapped and built and built towards the end of S4.

I hope Mike comes back though. Baddest assasin type on TV in ages.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 22, 2012)

I finished it last night too 
I think it ended spot on and they shouldnt make any more, but I'd be interested to see how it all pans out, I can imagine there will either be another gus, or walt will become the equivalent of gus. Judging by what the last bit of the last episode was I think it may become the latter, which will make a better show, but wont endear me to walt as much


----------



## Dan U (Mar 22, 2012)

having read this on the BB wiki, i reckon Walt is game over..



> In an interview with _The New York Times_, creator Vince Gilligan said the larger lesson of the series is that "actions have consequences".[7] He elaborated on the show's philosophy:
> *“*​ If religion is a reaction of man, and nothing more, it seems to me that it represents a human desire for wrongdoers to be punished. I hate the idea of Idi Amin living in Saudi Arabia for the last 25 years of his life. That galls me to no end. I feel some sort of need for biblical atonement, or justice, or something. I like to believe there is some comeuppance, that karma kicks in at some point, even if it takes years or decades to happen. My girlfriend says this great thing that’s become my philosophy as well. 'I want to believe there's a heaven. But I can't not believe there's a hell.'


----------



## sim667 (Mar 22, 2012)

Walt Jr and Holly are gonna get murked


----------



## Iguana (Mar 22, 2012)

I've always thought the main showdown coming on Breaking Bad is Walt v Hank. At some point Hank is going to realise that Walt is Heisenberg, then he's going to realise how compromised he is as it was Heisenberg who paid for all his medical bills and physical therapy.

The main reason Walt had to go so far in season 4 was because he wouldn't let Gus take Hank. Gus told him he and his family could walk away as long as Walt accepted that Gus couldn't let Hank live but if Walt warned Hank he'd kill his whole family. Walt knew he meant it but he immediately warned Hank anyway. But if Hank finds out who Walt is will Walt change his mind about killing him?


----------



## BigTom (Mar 22, 2012)

Mike will definitely come back, there's no way they are losing that character.  The only question is whether he is going to be on Walt/Jesse's side or with the Germans/Chileans.

I don't think there is a problem with introducing a new story arc in one season, there are plenty of other arcs going on that are already there - walt vs hank & skylar's developing role being the main ones I can think of.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 22, 2012)

I think it will end up being jesse, mike and walt vs someone.


----------



## belboid (Mar 28, 2012)

surely nought but a very juicy rumour, but, supposedly, amongst the directors for the final season is one Werner Herzog.

Now that should be fun


----------



## joustmaster (May 11, 2012)

just finished watching all 4 series.
great stuff...

but what next.

or should i start methlab


----------



## Part 2 (May 22, 2012)

Series 5 starting July 15th 2012.........ending Summer 2013

http://blogs.amctv.com/breaking-bad...php?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Ranu (May 22, 2012)

Interview with creator Vince Gilligan

http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2012/may/19/vince-gilligan-breaking-bad


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 22, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Series 5 starting July 15th 2012.........ending Summer 2013
> 
> http://blogs.amctv.com/breaking-bad...php?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


Argh, I hate it when they split a series like that.

2013 is far too long to wait for


----------



## Anonymous1 (Jun 17, 2012)

***DO NOT WATCH IF YOU'VE NOT COMPLETED S4***

Here are links to the first and second promo's released for S5.

A summer 2013 ending is fucking outrageous!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

Anonymous1 said:


> A summer 2013 ending is fucking outrageous!


Why?


----------



## Anonymous1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why?


 
From Brian Cranston


> _We’re splitting it. We’re going to shoot the first eight, then take a four-month production break, then the rest will air next year_


 
From this i see the four month hiatus as unnecessary _and_ after returning to shoot the latter half they will still
have editing to complete. A lot of time wasted there, especially as it's the final season.

It's annoying to see a 4-6 week break on some shows from the US over the x-mas period
but dragging out 16 episodes over 12 months is extracting the urine imo.









Or to put it simply "I need my fix"
This is truly the one fictional programme i currently value and make an effort to see.


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2012)

One might almost think they hadn't got any idea what to replace it with


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 18, 2012)

Theres more happens in eight episodes of BB than most entire series.
Be thankful.

Sounds like the Germans are coming! Sit tight.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 18, 2012)

i was told there is a 6th season......


----------



## Reno (Jun 18, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i was told there is a 6th season......


 
I suppose the second half of season 5 is like a 6th season. The plan still is to pull the plug after that one.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 18, 2012)

ah right... pricks.


----------



## Reno (Jun 18, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> ah right... pricks.


 
I suppose the idea is to go out while the series is still on a creative high, instead of dribbling on and go into a decline, like so many TV shows do.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't wait.


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2012)

Soprano's, Battlestar Galactica, just trying to think what other series' had to suffer the ignominy of having their 'final' season split into two parts. And wasn't one of those down to the writers strike?


----------



## BigTom (Jun 19, 2012)

Slightly different but south park and futurama both had their most recent seasons split.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 19, 2012)

They might make a film after the series has ended:

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/s1...ston-breaking-bad-movie-is-a-possibility.html


----------



## Reno (Jun 19, 2012)

They always "might make a film" after a series ends and it almost never happens, apart from some shoddy low budget TV movie with much of the original cast missing a few years later.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 19, 2012)

Reno said:


> They always "might make a film" after a series ends and it almost never happens, apart from some shoddy low budget TV movie with much of the original cast missing a few years later.


And Sex and the City. Twice.


----------



## Reno (Jun 19, 2012)

That's why I wrote *almost* never.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 19, 2012)

I hope they don't. I want to remember breaking bad for the awesomeness that it is and not some shit half arsed film


----------



## Reno (Jun 19, 2012)

Breaking Bad has low ratings and is a critically acclaimed cult show which hasn't had nearly the same cultural impact as Sex and the City. Generally the momentum passes when a show goes off the air. How long has there been a "24" film in development now ?


----------



## Iguana (Jun 19, 2012)

And Sex and the City is really, really good example of why making a movie from a tv show is a terrible idea.


----------



## Reno (Jun 19, 2012)

Once I admit that I still have never seen a whole episode of Sex and the City (or the films), I'll probably lose my gay membership.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 19, 2012)

The show was ok, not great but occasionally witty and reasonably entertaining. The first movie was hot mess of product placement and bizarre characterisation and the second movie made the first look like high art.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

How well did the X Files movie do? I can't even remember if I saw it.
The Star Trek movies have been mostly successful haven't they?


----------



## belboid (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd love a Deadwood movie.

Will never happen now tho


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2012)

belboid said:
			
		

> I'd love a Deadwood movie.
> 
> Will never happen now tho


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> How well did the X Files movie do? I can't even remember if I saw it.


did they make two films?


----------



## Dan U (Jun 19, 2012)

belboid said:


> I'd love a Deadwood movie.
> 
> Will never happen now tho



Who won the war ffs


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 19, 2012)

Reno said:


> Breaking Bad has low ratings and is a critically acclaimed cult show which hasn't had nearly the same cultural impact as Sex and the City. Generally the momentum passes when a show goes off the air. How long has there been a "24" film in development now ?


 
AMC's Hell On Wheels was a critical flop but still got more viewers than BB. I guess a western railroad series holds more appeal to the average American than a meth drama.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> How well did the X Files movie do? I can't even remember if I saw it.
> The Star Trek movies have been mostly successful haven't they?



It made money. It was shite but it did ok.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 20, 2012)

WTF are you all on about? 
Is there a new series, started!?!  


(((((((((((((((((((((((( Jessie <3 )))))))))))))))))))))))))*






*I bet I've already posted that before


----------



## Reno (Jun 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> How well did the X Files movie do? I can't even remember if I saw it.
> The Star Trek movies have been mostly successful haven't they?


 
The first X-Files movie was successful because it was made at the height of the series popularity. The second one, which was made six years after the series had been cancelled, was a flop and has probably killed of the possibility of any more films. Until the re-boot....

The Star Trek films are probably the most successful film franchise spun off a TV series. Some of them were very successful, others less so, but on the whole they did well.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 20, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> WTF are you all on about?
> Is there a new series, started!?!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mid/late July apparently. Eight episodes followed by another eight in 2013 and then that's it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Structaural (Jun 29, 2012)

Spoiler: higher no lower


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 29, 2012)

That's not a spoiler!


----------



## mack (Jul 12, 2012)

Season Five starts on Sunday, can't f'in wait.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/re...Cranston-Aaron-Paul-Vince-Gilligan-AMC-348155


----------



## Structaural (Jul 12, 2012)

Day before my birthday, what a treat.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 12, 2012)

In the states in guessing. 

Hmm I may go search for illegal downloads for this despite it not being a usual practice of mine to watch stuff via PC


----------



## belboid (Jul 12, 2012)

Gromit said:


> In the states in guessing.


it'd be weird if someone started showing it here, considering the last two series' have never been legitimately broadcast


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 12, 2012)

belboid said:


> it'd be weird if someone started showing it here, considering the last two series' have never been legitimately broadcast


 
Fuck's sake. You look at all the bloody awful US imports that do make it onto British TV and nobody wants to show a minor masterpiece like Breaking Bad.


----------



## belboid (Jul 12, 2012)

I know!  Not even on evil Sky Atlantic.  Idiots


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

I think the first two series were shown on Channel 5.


----------



## belboid (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah, they must have had really awful viewing figures if even they dropped it <or it was just too expensive i guess>


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 12, 2012)

Can't wait til Monday night (not staying up waiting for a stream).


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 12, 2012)

i aint even finsihed season 2 yet..i got one and two on DVD with bonus and extras but i keep faling asleep when im watching it.. not coz its crap, coz im too doped to stay awake.. and when im awake enough to not nod off i find it hard to concentrate and sit still for 5 secconds anyway. less of the woe is me anyway are they not showing season 3 or any more breaking bad at all on UK TV?? I would imagine it could have a little to do with the UK not knowing what crystal meth is as such, ive also wonderd if the synth they doing for the blue meth can actually be done and therefore allow meth-cooks a new way of making meth? 

Bet your ass blue food colouring is gonna end up in ya amphets at some point lol.


----------



## Reno (Jul 12, 2012)

US shows just aren't a high priority in UK schedules anymore. Gone are the days when Dallas was the highest rated show on UK TV. 

Meth isn't really what the show is about, it's more of a MacGuffin which lets the series explore various moral dilemmas and conflicts. If you didn't know what the stuff was before, then you sure know after a few episodes.


----------



## Chz (Jul 13, 2012)

Finally finished Series 3. Oh, Jesse no!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 16, 2012)

http://nzbmatrix.com/nzb-details.php?id=1330595&hit=1

* Cough* Breaking Bad S05E01 Proper 720p HDTV x 264 Orenji *cough*


----------



## TruXta (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## joustmaster (Jul 16, 2012)

and a stream
http://www.tubeplus.me/player/1976112/Breaking_Bad/season_5/episode_1/Live_Free_or_Die/


----------



## Anodyne (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome start to Season 5! Mike has some brilliant lines. 'Miller time'


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 16, 2012)

loved it


----------



## belboid (Jul 16, 2012)

can't wait till mrs b gets home..... i must restrain myself...


----------



## nogojones (Jul 16, 2012)

belboid said:


> can't wait till mrs b gets home..... i must restrain myself...


 
Same here. I'm not aloud to watch it 'til Mrs Jones comes home


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 16, 2012)

i watched it on the laptop in work at lunch time


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jul 16, 2012)

DAPSIHFAiuhgf;;saigdfpsiah I love it I love it I love it!


----------



## kenny g (Jul 16, 2012)

Great. Should be a good few months ahead.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 16, 2012)

Good episode and nice to see that some of the scientific bits have come back - plus it was Jessie coming up with it.

Not sure about waiting for this time next year to see the last eight episodes


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2012)

I forgot what happened last season: why is Mike so cross with Walt at first?


----------



## belboid (Jul 16, 2012)

y'know that thing they go on about at length in this episode?  That's why


Most enjoyable opener


----------



## soundsystem (Jul 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I forgot what happened last season: why is Mike so cross with Walt at first?


 
I don't think he ever liked or trusted Walt, considers him an amateur and a liability and now 



Spoiler



Walt's killed his boss and


 Mike just sees a lot of unnecessary hassle and possible exposure for himself. 

Nicely understated start to the series I thought. Can see this getting even more unbearably tense than the last one, especially with the gap in the middle of the series!


----------



## dogmatique (Jul 16, 2012)

Threatening Walt.  No wonder Skylar is scared of him.  Great start to the new season!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't think of Mike as being particularly loyal to Gus. I thought he'd admire Walt for his chutzpah


----------



## Iguana (Jul 16, 2012)

In their first scene together Mike told Walt and Jesse that they don't know what they've done. Gus was most likely not the head of the cartel he worked for. We already know that a lot of his equipment was coming through a company in Germany. With Gus dead it's likely that his organisation is not dead as Walt assumes but that someone from the German company is about to come find out what happened and re-establish control of the area.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2012)

belboid said:


> y'know that thing they go on about at length in this episode?  That's why
> 
> 
> Most enjoyable opener


Which thing?


----------



## belboid (Jul 16, 2012)

Your sense of humour is weird.

I dont believe for a second you dont know full well its because he'd just killed Gus


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought Mike was a mercenary type. Angry maybe cos his cash supply had gone i suppose but not that pissed that he'd want to kill him. I assumed he would just come and work for Walt cos he Walt proved to be a bigger badass. But Mike was hopping mad like Gus was his brother.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2012)

H





Iguana said:


> In their first scene together Mike told Walt and Jesse that they don't know what they've done. Gus was most likely not the head of the cartel he worked for. We already know that a lot of his equipment was coming through a company in Germany. With Gus dead it's likely that his organisation is not dead as Walt assumes but that someone from the German company is about to come find out what happened and re-establish control of the area.


So maybe he's pissed cos Walt's endangered them all even further


----------



## Iguana (Jul 16, 2012)

That's what I think anyway. I thought that from the end of last season and I think that line from Mike in this episode may confirm it.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought at the end that Skyler was going to another anal probe (see pilot episode) but instead Walt just went "I Forgive You". He really thinks he's the big man.

Not a bad season opener at all. Lots of characters not used (e.g. Hank, Jesse's girlfriend etc) but good to see:


----------



## D'wards (Jul 17, 2012)

Can you remind me again - why did Skyler need to bail out Ted financially? The fake inheritance and that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Cos she would have been prosecuted by the IRS along with him for cooking the books.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 17, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> ... but instead Walt just went "I Forgive You". He really thinks he's the big man.


And the bit in the car after the magnet job, where he said something like "because I said so"
Seems to be coming across like he thinks he is some sort of demigod


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2012)

Hank was in it, he was suited up and spotted the CCTV


----------



## Iguana (Jul 17, 2012)

Thinking about it last night, in the episode with the flashback to the Mexican drug lord,Don Eladio, killing Gus's partner-cook. Eladio says that he knows who Gus really was in Columbia and knows better than to kill him because of it. So even if the German company did belong to Gus, for some reason anyone who knew who he was, knew he was untouchable because killing him would result in something worse than the worst Gus would do.


----------



## Anodyne (Jul 17, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> And the bit in the car after the magnet job, where he said something like "because I said so"
> Seems to be coming across like he thinks he is some sort of demigod



Because he thinks he's completed his bloody ascent to 'scarface' now and resents being challanged by his minions?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

I imagine his hubris is gonna set him up for a few shocks and maybe a mighty fall


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 17, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> And the bit in the car after the magnet job, where he said something like "because I said so"
> Seems to be coming across like he thinks he is some sort of demigod


 
Oh yeah and the bit with Saul as well.
Walt has gone up in his own estimation.

I must rewatch the opening sequence when he's in Denny's playing with bacon again. Not that it's probably going to give me much of a clue as who would have guessed the plane crash in series 2 from those particular opening sequences?
I'll take a punt in the dark and say Walt opens up a nuclear attack on Canada as they were the ones funding Gus all along. It's all going to go a bit South Park.


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I imagine his hubris is gonna set him up for a few shocks and maybe a mighty fall


That is the law of TV (and most good) drama


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jul 17, 2012)

Really enjoyed the new episode, and you know it's a question of when, not if, Walt's going to suffer. BUT:



Spoiler



There's no way Ted Benenke is still alive. They really would have mentioned that sooner. When did he smack his head, end of S3?


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2012)

naah, penultimate episode of the last series


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 17, 2012)

They said "he's just woke up". Implication being he'd been in a coma or something...


----------



## Yetman (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, what happened to Ted? Can't remember?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 17, 2012)

Yetman said:


> Yeah, what happened to Ted? Can't remember?


 
Saul's A Team came round to have a word with him and keep him captive til some money got transferred but he sacked the A Team and whilst doing so tripped on a rug and banged his head.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 17, 2012)

Ah, sort of remember that. Cheers


----------



## D'wards (Jul 17, 2012)

Metal Malcolm said:


> Really enjoyed the new episode, and you know it's a question of when, not if, Walt's going to suffer. BUT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I must agree with this - it was heavily implied, nee clear that Ted has snuffed it i thought.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

D'wards said:


> I must agree with this - it was heavily implied, nee clear that Ted has snuffed it i thought.


Yes it was, but so what? They like to keep us on our toes, don't they?


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2012)

indeed, who'd have thunk it - a TV drama showing something misleading.  You'd almost imagine they did it deliberately to introduce an  element of surprise and tension later on


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes it was, but so what? They like to keep us on our toes, don't they?





belboid said:


> indeed, who'd have thunk it - a TV drama showing something misleading. You'd almost imagine they did it deliberately to introduce an element of surprise and tension later on


 
Sure, and that's fine, but having assumed that he was gone, I can only assume that he'll be causing trouble later on.


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

Reno said:


> US shows just aren't a high priority in UK schedules anymore. Gone are the days when Dallas was the highest rated show on UK TV.
> 
> Meth isn't really what the show is about, it's more of a MacGuffin which lets the series explore various moral dilemmas and conflicts. If you didn't know what the stuff was before, then you sure know after a few episodes.


 
why cant they make a UK DVD? Of season 3 and 4 etc...some kind of regional thing? i dont know how to set up all this watching TV on ya PC caper i wanna own the DVD..and i cant 

what about the german ones? typical they would show it there methamphet is all over germany... could i buy the german DVD's and just watch the english language version? would that work?

peace


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2012)

I think i have them on bluray, are the DVD's not out yet? i can have a look for snide ones for you.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2012)

yeah just looked, 3 is out on DVD and the is some home made versions of season 4 from the HDTV versions

if you want them drop me a pm init.


----------



## Reno (Jul 17, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> why cant they make a UK DVD? Of season 3 and 4 etc...some kind of regional thing? i dont know how to set up all this watching TV on ya PC caper i wanna own the DVD..and i cant
> 
> what about the german ones? typical they would show it there methamphet is all over germany... could i buy the german DVD's and just watch the english language version? would that work?
> 
> peace


 

Breaking Bad is out on DVD here.

Where the show is transmitted has nothing to do with where meth is used most. The show wasn't aimed at meth users, it's not a demographic Hollywood and advertisers are keen to attract.The middleclass US audience who the show is aimed at has as much personal experience of meth as any potential UK audience.

Even in the US Breaking Bad has low ratings and that's the main reason why it doesn't get shown here. It's a prestige show which wins AMC great reviews and awards and that's why it hasn't been axed yet.


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

only season 1 and 2 are on DVD in UK... correct me if im wrong??? Link me to somwhere i can buy season 3 and 4?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Apparently so. Perhaps there are plans to show S3 onwards on the telly


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

Cranston one a few awords for it hassant he? if his last name was CranKston that would have been perfect lol (crank is slang for methamp)

mght have to try the german version and hope they got a english language version, should do. ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

What? 
Apparently s3 IS out:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B003YL3WV6


----------



## Reno (Jul 17, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> Cranston one a few awords for it hassant he? if his last name was CranKston that would have been perfect lol (crank is slang for methamp)


 
One track mind.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 17, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> Cranston one a few awords for it hassant he? if his last name was CranKston that would have been perfect lol (crank is slang for methamp)
> 
> mght have to try the german version and hope they got a english language version, should do. ?


 
Not being cheeky but considering you appear capable of getting hold of some very illegal substances, torrenting a tv series shouldn't pose much of a problem.


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

Reno said:


> One track mind.


 
10 years of speed will do that to ya.. im 4.5 years clean of it and still dream about the fuckin stuff and crave often. not quite so bad as the first 3 years and im still taking methadone and benzo's to kinda stop me jumping in front of train lol

tbh they dont really show much about the high's and low's of the drug.. jesse has a pipe and then manages to go to sleep...wouldant happen.

skinny pete looks the part, and the paranoia was hinted at in the first season with those fuckin bikers with handgranades turn out to be some church goers on push bikes.. its very much like that when your on it all the time..one minuite your invinsible full of confidance in a ice cold bubble full of power, perfection, and pleasment. (is pleasment a word? i duno lol)  and the next minute your a paranoid wreck to scared to look out the window and imagining all kinds of shit.

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Not being cheeky but considering you appear capable of getting hold of some very illegal substances, torrenting a tv series shouldn't pose much of a problem.


 
i havant got the first idea how to do it.

and i wanna own the DVD.

i dont really know what torrents are apart from some kinda illegal downloading?


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

if anybodys got the shit on a DVD that will work on a PS3 can i buy it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

You could buy it off Amazon - check my link


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2012)

Season 4 is out October 1st, as is a special Seasons 1-4 special


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

exellant! my friends..exellant!


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You could buy it off Amazon - check my link


 
that wernt amazon was it? didnt look like it i went to proper amazon and they got it there to only much more detail so yea i was wrong it is avilable and im very happy thank you so much  

peace


----------



## revol68 (Jul 17, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i havant got the first idea how to do it.
> 
> and i wanna own the DVD.
> 
> i dont really know what torrents are apart from some kinda illegal downloading?


 
Google is your friend, it's very easy.

Anyway go get uTorrent, install it, don't install the optional search bar shite mind. Then go to isohunt.com and search breaking bad season 3, download the torrent with the most seeders (S), it will open up utorrent, click yes, it will start to download, leave it for a bit, come back and hey presto you've got the 3rd season for nowt.

Why would you ever want to own a DVD, it's a dead format, it's not even like vinyl that has the cool cover art.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2012)

or drop me a pm and get in the post on Thursday for nothing on DVD's or Blu ray


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Like he's gonna do that. He's way too paranoid to even click on an Amazon link


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2012)

oh yeah...  send me a PO BOX number or something


----------



## D'wards (Jul 17, 2012)

Will Walt ever let Jesse call him Walt? Them boys been through a lot, still has to call him Mr White


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> oh yeah...  send me a PO BOX number or something


I was actually responding to revol but it works for you too


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 17, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i havant got the first idea how to do it.
> 
> and i wanna own the DVD.
> 
> i dont really know what torrents are apart from some kinda illegal downloading?


 
Fuck tormenting, stream it.

It's simple. If you PM me I'll lay out all the relevant links and all you have to do is make a few clicks.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 17, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> or drop me a pm and get in the post on Thursday for nothing on DVD's or Blu ray



Tut tut carbon footprint.


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> or drop me a pm and get in the post on Thursday for nothing on DVD's or Blu ray


 
for real? season 3 blueray??


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

with regards download we only have a certian download limit and a small desktop moniter... and a very slow connection..i wanna kickback on the sofa and watch on the HD 32 inch tv


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> for real? season 3 blueray??


 
yeah for real, i got loads of blanks just sat there....


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Like he's gonna do that. He's way too paranoid to even click on an Amazon link


 
i clicked ya link..but it wernt the same as amazon, i went to real amazon..much differant look about it.


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

bob you got pm


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i clicked ya link..but it wernt the same as amazon, i went to real amazon..much differant look about it.


Eh? You're imagining things!


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Eh? You're imagining things!


 
yea probably, its been known to happen. But s14n was here to and said same thing..maybe s14n is an imagination? spooky!


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B003YL3WV6 (orangs link)

is differant to http://www.amazon.co.uk/Breaking-Ba...3WV6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1342539023&sr=8-3


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Not to me.


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2012)

are you on a phone or summat OU?  Cos they are very different from here, too


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Aye. But anyway, still no need to mistrust a link cos it looks different. It's the URL that matters


----------



## s14n (Jul 17, 2012)

To be fair it does look different, all plain text. However he wasn't being paranoid about its content, just commenting that it was different. Nor was he mistrusting you in any way OU so there was no need for those comments. 

And he did thank you for letting him know it's available


----------



## pppPenguin (Jul 17, 2012)

Was the bit at the start a hint to later episodes? The bit in the cafe and the birthday bacon.


mmm birthday bacon.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2012)

yeah, that's why he looked like shit and had a beard


----------



## Gromit (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm holding out for the box set containing all the series.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

pppPenguin said:


> Was the bit at the start a hint to later episodes? The bit in the cafe and the birthday bacon.
> 
> 
> mmm birthday bacon.


That machine gun must mean he's planning a massacre. You don't use one of them just to kill one person


----------



## pppPenguin (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That machine gun must mean he's planning a massacre. You don't use one of them just to kill one person


He was quite a way from home, unkempt, pissed off, I wonder what we're in for. Just can't imagine him wielding a machine gun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

He wasn't far from home, he was in Albuquerque!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2012)

he said he had been driving 30 hours.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> he said he had been driving 30 hours.....


Did he? He was asked how far New Hampshire was. I reckon that's 30 hours drive from New Mexico. 
He made himself memorable by talking to the waitress and playing with the bacon. Maybe he's doing it on purpose. 
Also, the guy in the toilet said something about him not taking it out of state if my memory serves me? Which means that he still has problems to solve instate with that big gun. Unless he's gone national. 
It makes you suspect everything is not as it seems, this show!


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 17, 2012)

MAGNETS BITCH!!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2012)

yeah he says 30 hours, however she calls him Mr Lamberg or something like that.

so yeah looks like $100 tip, birthday, name on ID etc all a smoke screen so she recalls this stuff about him.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2012)

spacemonkey said:


> MAGNETS BITCH!!


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Did he? He was asked how far New Hampshire was. I reckon that's 30 hours drive from New Mexico.
> He made himself memorable by talking to the waitress and playing with the bacon. Maybe he's doing it on purpose.
> Also, the guy in the toilet said something about him not taking it out of state if my memory serves me? Which means that he still has problems to solve instate with that big gun. Unless he's gone national.
> It makes you suspect everything is not as it seems, this show!


Yup, he say's its never leaving town.  He has fake ID saying he was Mr Somethingorother from New Hampshire, which Google maps says is 37 hours drive from Alburquerque. They probably expect you to stop from time to time tho


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah he says 30 hours, however she calls him Mr Lamberg or something like that.
> 
> so yeah looks like $100 tip, birthday, name on ID etc all a smoke screen so she recalls this stuff about him.


yeah, he obviously knew about the free Dennys breakfast thing too, an excuse to hand over the card.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

belboid said:


> Yup, he say's its never leaving town.  He has fake ID saying he was Mr Somethingorother from New Hampshire, which Google maps says is 37 hours drive from Alburquerque. They probably expect you to stop from time to time tho


He did say not counting breaks/stops or summat didn't he?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2012)

yeah not counting filling up or some shit


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2012)

Something like that.


----------



## OneStrike (Jul 17, 2012)

Mr White had the whole encounter planned out, he felt at the top of his game at that point. She thinks as he intended, down to the last detail.  The meeting was in the toilets, he didn't sit down for a business chat.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 18, 2012)

Just watched the opening again and maybe I'm reading too much into it but the way the bacon is laid out..

It's his 'birthday' but the way they the 5 and 2 are mirrored


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2012)

Erm...a 5 is a mirror of a 2 (on a calculator anyway)


----------



## belboid (Jul 18, 2012)

It's difficult to do any other way with bacon...


----------



## mack (Jul 20, 2012)

It's incredibly hard to predict anything about BB which is why it's such a stunning piece of drama, anyway in the diner he says something about celebrating his birthday being "52", as far as I can remember he is still 50 in the time frame of the show and there is an episode coming up called "51" so I'm not sure what the fuck is going on


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

It could be part of the ruse to make the waitress think he is someone else - a bearded 52 year old from New Hampshire, rather than a bald 51-year old from New Mexico.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jul 22, 2012)

spoilerish interview with Hank, DEA agent, lover, minerology enthusiast

http://www.salon.com/2012/07/22/breaking_bad_hes_a_pure_psychopath/


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 23, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Just watched the opening again and maybe I'm reading too much into it but the way the bacon is laid out..
> 
> It's his 'birthday' but the way they the 5 and 2 are mirrored


my better half sees a nuclear mushroom in there


----------



## Gmart (Jul 23, 2012)

A 10 minutes synopsis here of the first 4 seasons in case you want a recap


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jul 23, 2012)

Just watched the second episode. Brilliant, it's going to be such a good first half.

Also I was looking at some pictures of old episodes, and in the very first episode Walt has his age spelt out in bacon for his birthday breakfast. Didn't even remember it but it has to be linked somehow.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 23, 2012)

*Breaking Bad S05E02 720p HDTV x264 ORENJ*


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2012)

people are perfectly capable of downloading stuff without you posting the filename of one of the umpteen versions, y'know bob,


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry didnt know it upset you so much, will ensure i do it each week now


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2012)

<shrugs> do what you like.  its just pointless


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 23, 2012)

belboid said:


> <shrugs> do what you like. its just pointless


It not though, it reminds forgetful people like me to go download it 

Just watched S05E02, great stuff...


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2012)

it's monday morning!  It should be the first thing you think of when  you get up!

Just checked mine has downloaded okay.....and they're speaking German!  Looking good already


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 23, 2012)

i just kicked off S3 other night...much daker... those to guys that want to get revange for tucco are fuckin right head jobs... they smoothe as fuck.. lol i int heard them say one damn word but everything they do is like 100% smoothe and just runs like clockwork. proper badass lol.

i got it all in HD  jesse goes to bits though and the sort of funny bits from the first 2 seasons with walt and jesse kinda bouncing back and forth off eacthother..thats kinda gone. but it makes it more real. probably the best TV show ever made... although the missis reckons its very good but still slightly prefers house  lol

peace!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 23, 2012)

Blu-rays FTW win yeah


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 23, 2012)

what does FTW mean?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 23, 2012)

For The Win


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I can tell how this is gonna end. Breaking Bad has never been easy show to predict mind you...


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 23, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm pretty sure I can tell how this is gonna end. Breaking Bad has never been easy show to predict mind you...


 
Skylar's ass is going to be shredded if they close every episode in the bedroom with Walt on a powertrip.
Poor woman; I think she'll snap out of this mood and have some cards to play.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 23, 2012)

Walt has gone of the rails this season.  After killing gus he's clearly on some mental high but it seems like he's doing it to try and tease out information. As though he's planning to go after everyone involved with gus ... Hence the gun in the first episode in the car boot. I think the first episode is present time the second is a flash back. Like the plane bits in the swimming pool. They do after all like the mixed up chronology in bb


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Poor woman; I think she'll snap out of this mood and have some cards to play.


 
She's never been a helpless doormat wife sort of character and her grudging acceptance of Walt's chosen career path is clearly not going to last. Whatever Walt's big plan is, the one thing he might forget to factor into it is the possibility of his wife betraying him...


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 23, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> She's never been a helpless doormat wife sort of character and her grudging acceptance of Walt's chosen career path is clearly not going to last. Whatever Walt's big plan is, the one thing he might forget to factor into it is the possibility of his wife betraying him...


 
Oh I know. Before Walt got cancer she wore the trousers so to speak.
I was just going on about Walt drilling her from behind when he's on a powerkick.

Haven't seen Marie yet this series. She seems to have become more peripheral to the plot like Walt Jr. I'm sure one of them will say something out of place.

Disappointed in Madrigal. Seems they are legit but you never know...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 23, 2012)

I think skyler is going to spill the beans.  I think madrigal are a dodgy company too. Gus wasn't the boss he was the American boss.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 23, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I think skyler is going to spill the beans. I think madrigal are a dodgy company too. Gus wasn't the boss he was the American boss.


 
Gus was only the boss of Los Pollos Hermanos (and the meth lab) which was a tiny company in  Madrigal's international portfolio. 
That episode made us think they are legit and that there was one rotten apple in the company. Of course, we know not to think too much about BB.

Also, on the other hand, if Skylar can run a car wash she can set up a meth lab. I'm thinking there might be some link to the two. I wonder if it has a storage cellar or something. After all Walt is fed up driving 50 miles out to a Winnebago.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 24, 2012)

I dunno skylers character has been exceptionally self centred through out the series he sense of self preservation is much higher. The rye smile in bed as the last scene in this episode means she's already got something over on Walt I'm betting.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I dunno skylers character has been exceptionally self centred through out the series he sense of self preservation is much higher. The rye smile in bed as the last scene in this episode means she's already got something over on Walt I'm betting.


 
Yeah, we don't know everything she said to Beineke in hospital. He's still got that $622,000 hasn't he? That's probably part of her plan.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

He has to pay it to the IRS doesn't he?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> He has to pay it to the IRS doesn't he?


Well supposedly.


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> That episode made us think they are legit and that there was one rotten apple in the company.


Really? The boss told the cops that he thought pretty much exactly that too. Which clearly means that they aren't and there wasn't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Well supposedly.


I guess it could all be a big fib


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 24, 2012)

belboid said:


> Really? The boss told the cops that he thought pretty much exactly that too. Which clearly means that they aren't and there wasn't.


No he didn't. He said he'd like to bleive it was one bad apple but he wanted to make sure just in case.  As in what do you really know about us...  How exposed are we.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I guess it could all be a big fib


He could have been given more than Skyer has told Walt he had been given.  So far they've never missed a trick to turn her in to a hateful character, why would they change this far in?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't see how they have ever turned her into a hateful character in any way. What do you mean?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

Surely Skylar is the most sympathetic character bar Walt Jr. But she is now showing she is not incorruptible.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Surely Skylar is the most sympathetic character bar Walt Jr. But she is now showing she is not incorruptible.


 
No way. She came over as a bit of a Republican money-loving, law and order-upholding citizen (see also, the materialist Walt Jr), whereas up til the end of series 4, Walt was portrayed as a reluctant outlaw.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

I like her! She seems like a decent woman struggling with a secretive and dishonest but dying husband til the last season of course


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

I would like to steam this on an iPhone. Is this possible? Cannae wait to do it any other way.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't see how they have ever turned her into a hateful character in any way. What do you mean?


At every opportunity to see the good in the situation or in Walt she's decided to not do so... at no point has she every looked at his actions as that of protecting the family when he thought he was dying, it's only now that she has profited from it that she's got any concern and it's still about what happens if it come back to bite her in the ass not the family.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I would like to steam this on an iPhone. Is this possible? Cannae wait to do it any other way.


ps3 media server and then use media connect app to pick it up from your machine...


----------



## Gromit (Jul 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> At every opportunity to see the good in the situation or in Walt she's decided to not do so... at no point has she every looked at his actions as that of protecting the family when he thought he was dying, it's only now that she has profited from it that she's got any concern and it's still about what happens if it come back to bite her in the ass not the family.



I see her as Walt Lite. 

She is like 5 steps behind Walt. Condemns his actions but then its fine for her when its her decision to break the law in her self interests. Bit of a hypocrite really.


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> At every opportunity to see the good in the situation or in Walt she's decided to not do so... at no point has she every looked at his actions as that of protecting the family when he thought he was dying, it's only now that she has profited from it that she's got any concern and it's still about what happens if it come back to bite her in the ass not the family.


what a crock of utter horseshit.  Walt isnt protecting their family in any way shape or form, he's an egomaniacal lunatic running New Mexico's biggest meth lab purely for his own ends. He is a fucking time bomb waiting to explode, to quote someone who seems to have a rather less dewy eyed version of him than you. He is the cause of most of their problems.


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't see how they have ever turned her into a hateful character in any way. What do you mean?


This is Garf, dont forget.  And Skylar is female.  Therefore Garf finds her hateful by default


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 24, 2012)

belboid said:


> what a crock of utter horseshit. Walt isnt protecting their family in any way shape or form, he's an egomaniacal lunatic running New Mexico's biggest meth lab purely for his own ends. He is a fucking time bomb waiting to explode, to quote someone who seems to have a rather less dewy eyed version of him than you. He is the cause of most of their problems.


 
Protecting the family and being an egomaniacal lunatic are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2012)

But he isnt protecting them.  Even if he thinks he is


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 24, 2012)

Agreed but he does think he is the protector. Remember the bit about telling Saul that all his money is gone and he owes Jesse $40k? He still knows cancer could come back and he has a young daughter and Walt Jr to provide for.

He's got addicted to making meth. Some f that stuff about "his product", "demand on the streets for my product" and stuff were pretty awful. To hell with getting people addicted as long as Walt Jr has a car to drive when Walt dies.


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2012)

Of couse he thinks that, he has to, doesnt he?  But he's wrong, and lying to himself.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 24, 2012)

Indeed, but protecting a family and being an egomaniacal loon are not mutually exclusive and Walt's proving that point.
I'm of course not saying Walt is right.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 24, 2012)

Breaking bad was initially described to me as a man's journey from being Mr Chips to Scarface. 

He starts off wanting to provide for his family from beyond the grave. 
His spiralling decent from there has been due to a number of factors in varying reoccurring orders:

Personal Survival
Ego
Proffesional Pride
Protecting friends and family
Enjoyment of power

It's never really been about greed for Walt. Money went from being for his family and now is merely a byproduct of the game of 'who is winning?'.

Given a different set of circumstances he would never have broken bad but the series seeks to show how the right circumstances in the right order could slowly transform anyone. Even Skylar (with her own ego) has been breaking bad but Walt is right at the coalface compared to her so his descent has been steeper and more severe primarily because of this.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I would like to steam this on an iPhone. Is this possible? Cannae wait to do it any other way.


I can stream it on my Android phone from here http://www.tubeplus.me/player/1976761/Breaking_Bad/season_5/episode_2/Madrigal/


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> ps3 media server and then use media connect app to pick it up from your machine...


What?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> I can stream it on my Android phone from here http://www.tubeplus.me/player/1976761/Breaking_Bad/season_5/episode_2/Madrigal/


I can't


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I can't


Does this one work?
http://www.putlocker.com/file/E70C6DC48696FCB2


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

No, it asks for money


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What?


set up ps3 media server on your home machine. Give it an IP and set up your router to allow incoming connections to it via the interwebs...

then set up a username and password to stop everyone stream the shit outta your machine...

then use media connect an app you can get for most smart phones (and some fair bright dumbd phones too) to then use the internets to connect to your media server this way you can always connect provided you've got an internet connection to your media and stream it to any device (iphone, Ipad, eggsbox, tivo, ps3, wii, android, netbook, browser net enabled fridge etc...) 

if that's too technical then sorry what do you want we cut your food up and make air'y plane noises too???


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't have a console. I'm asking about direct streaming to my iPhone.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't have a console. I'm asking about direct streaming to my iPhone.


what?

in what point did anyone say you needed a console?

ps3 media server is a media server which is designed to work for all data sources but can you guess where the program originated and was designed for originally....

betcha can... it runs on a pc or mac or linux box and uses the DLNA standards to broadcast to most other DLNA enabled services and devices....

as per the intructions above no mention other than the name and that you can stream to it of consoles...

reading laddie, do some...


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2012)

Just wait till you get home.  Watching BB on a shit phone screen is absurd.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> No, it asks for money


click on the bit that says "continue as free user"


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> what?
> 
> in what point did anyone say you needed a console?
> 
> ...


He doesn't have a PC, Mac, or Linux box. He just has a phone that he wants to stream the episode from the internet on.

e2a: just seen that he already said that at the bottom of the other page


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

belboid said:


> Just wait till you get home.  Watching BB on a shit phone screen is absurd.


I don't have a choice right now and I'm impatient.
All I have is a phone and a wifi connection.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> what?
> 
> in what point did anyone say you needed a console?
> 
> ...


You talk as if this is both obvious and simple to do for most people.

It really isn't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> what?
> 
> in what point did anyone say you needed a console?
> 
> ...


I don't have a ps3 media server either!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> click on the bit that says "continue as free user"


There is no such button.
I need a premier account to access the mobile version


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> No, it asks for money


You have to wait 5 seconds..
before and after:


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> You have to wait 5 seconds..
> before and after:
> View attachment 21405


nope!


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> nope!


I don't think and iphone is capable of it then.  sorry


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

oh well


----------



## D'wards (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

It's not a derail! I want to watch Breaking Bad!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't have a ps3 media server either!


Hi Orang Utan this is the internet we have this amazing thing called a search engine what this does if you've never used the internet before is find things based on a series of words or 'string' of words you place into the search box... 

in order to find things within this search box it may become necessary to press the search button next to the search box which then allows you to find the application or information related to what you're looking for.

At this point most people tend to review the returned results and click on a few of the site links to see if they can locate the right item they're searching for.  but for reference try the one called PS3 Media Server.   Which will link to the right page...

http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/

sun effected your internets skilllz???


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 24, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> I don't think and iphone is capable of it then.  sorry


it totally is byt he way I've described but hey clearly this is way to complicated for anyone to do I mean here's me with a phd an MBA, an NHL, a UTF, an FC Milan in media servers but what would I know....


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2012)

if he could get to a computer to set up all that up, he wouldnt need to watch it on his phone, would he?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 24, 2012)

belboid said:


> if he could get to a computer to set up all that up, he wouldnt need to watch it on his phone, would he?


yes because after all a media server connection to your phone from anywhere in the world is such a monumental pain in the cunt...


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## METH LAB (Jul 24, 2012)

those 2 twin psychos.. they badass. (sorry im only up to half way (if that) of S3)

Everytme somebody says 'methamphetamine' i get one fuckin hell of a craving grrr lol. short term like but even so, i fuckin love this program.

peace


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 24, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You talk as if this is both obvious and simple to do for most people.
> 
> It really isn't.


It really is. 

Download the program's, download the apps.  Install them. Read the instructions. Job done. Takes less than 30 mins if you get really lost...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Hi Orang Utan this is the internet we have this amazing thing called a search engine what this does if you've never used the internet before is find things based on a series of words or 'string' of words you place into the search box...
> 
> in order to find things within this search box it may become necessary to press the search button next to the search box which then allows you to find the application or information related to what you're looking for.
> 
> ...


I did look that up but it's beyond my skills - can't even work out whether it's a piece of hardware or software and if the latter, how to download it. And then what to with it once acquired is a mystery too.
ETA - ok, found the download link. Downloaded. No idea what to do next.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I did look that up but it's beyond my skills - can't even work out whether it's a piece of hardware or software and if the latter, how to download it. And then what to with it once acquired is a mystery too.
> ETA - ok, found the download link. Downloaded. No idea what to do next.



Mac or pc?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

IPhone


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> IPhone



You home PC which you downloaded the server?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't have a working home computer. If I did, why would I be wanting to watch BB on my phone if I did?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 24, 2012)

Anyone got anything to say about Breaking Bad?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

Pre-cious!


----------



## OneStrike (Jul 24, 2012)

Just seen it S05E02.  Had a fucking hard time of it though, downloaded 3 seperate torrents that I  could only get audio for. MPEG4 264 are kryptonite to my pc.

Oh yeah, the programme.  I was a bit confused by a couple of things, who was Lydia?  Obviously tied up in things but I couldn't quite get how?  Also, good to see Mike in a load of scenes but why the change of mind about getting involved, was that because Hank had found out about his grand-daughters off-shore fund and he knows that money is lost now? (I might have answered my own question there).

I've been disappointed in Skylar so far.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> It really is.
> 
> Download the program's, download the apps. Install them. Read the instructions. Job done. Takes less than 30 mins if you get really lost...


I think you need to re-calibrate your view on what the vast majority of people view as a complex task on a PC.

Here's a hint - if it takes more than 30 _seconds_ it's complicated. Something that takes 30 mins? Fuck the fuck off


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 24, 2012)

Mike is my favourite character, I love his world weary way of dealing with people.

Re: ways to watch Breaking Bad... Project Free TV is reasonably hassle free, just give it twenty mins or so to buffer and away you go (great website, I watched all the previous seasons from there).


----------



## OneStrike (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheers Jake.  Honest'y got so frustrated earlier, downloading all sorts of codecs n shit and getting nowhere with vlc, real player, itunes e.t.c!  I'll look that up next time.

Mike's a top man, the way he despatched the wannabee hitman was within the lifestyles queensbury rules, the game's the game.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

Tube Plus is fine if you have a decent connection


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2012)

OneStrike said:


> who was Lydia?


Mrs Fring


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 24, 2012)

Not so, just an 'associate'.

http://breakingbad.wikia.com/wiki/Lydia

(Tho not sure I should recommend this site as there's a bit of a spoiler hint in the background photo?!)


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 24, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Not so, just an 'associate'.
> 
> http://breakingbad.wikia.com/wiki/Lydia
> 
> (Tho not sure I should recommend this site as there's a bit of a spoiler hint in the background photo?!)


 
Thanks for the link, so she works for Madrigal and Mike went the whole way to Houston, Texas to off her.  There was more than two rotten apples in Madrigal then


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2012)

aah, okay.  How the hell could anyone tell that was Houston??


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 24, 2012)

People who are even more obsessed than us.


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2012)

Someone with production notes more likely


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't have a working home computer. If I did, why would I be wanting to watch BB on my phone if I did?


well then captain obtuse you might have wanted to say that at the very top... rather than wasting my bloody time eh.... fuck me man has onket been feeding you the funny juice...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 25, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think you need to re-calibrate your view on what the vast majority of people view as a complex task on a PC.
> 
> Here's a hint - if it takes more than 30 _seconds_ it's complicated. Something that takes 30 mins? Fuck the fuck off


I think you need to be less of a luddite old man blud....


----------



## belboid (Jul 25, 2012)

and you need to be less of a prick garf, but we all know that'll never happen


----------



## yardbird (Jul 25, 2012)

jakethesnake said:


> Mike is my favourite character, I love his world weary way of dealing with people.
> 
> Re: ways to watch Breaking Bad... Project Free TV is reasonably hassle free, just give it twenty mins or so to buffer and away you go (great website, I watched all the previous seasons from there).


 
I use Project Free TV and find it ideal - little buffering in my case.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> well then captain obtuse you might have wanted to say that at the very top... rather than wasting my bloody time eh.... fuck me man has onket been feeding you the funny juice...


Er...I did say that!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't have a choice right now and I'm impatient.
> All I have is a phone and a wifi connection.


See? 
I asked how to stream direct to an iPhone earlier too.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 25, 2012)

OneStrike said:


> Cheers Jake. Honest'y got so frustrated earlier, downloading all sorts of codecs n shit and getting nowhere with vlc, real player, itunes e.t.c! I'll look that up next time.
> 
> Mike's a top man, the way he despatched the wannabee hitman was within the lifestyles queensbury rules, the game's the game.


where you downloading from?  --> eztv
got it, in vlc, works off the shelf


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Er...I did say that!


aand when I said you could runt his from you home machine it didn't occur to you that you didn't have one...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

I thought you were talking about a console, didn't I?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought you were talking about a console, didn't I?


lol... 

even when I said I'm not talking about consoles?

lol...

keep outta the sun dude it's making you soft in yer head...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

just crossed wires innit


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> just crossed wires innit


well that won't help you streaming (why don't you have a pc atm?? I've got a couple of old boxes you can have if you want they're early Dual cores but would work as a base unit for a net based machine inc screen and keyboard but oddly not mouse... don't axe...)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

Screen on mac is borked. Cos I'm on the move a lot, a PC isn't practical - thanks anyway!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Screen on mac is borked. Cos I'm on the move a lot, a PC isn't practical - thanks anyway!


which mac screen replacements on a mac are a piece of piss... (happy to do it for you rather than let you take it to bees and have him be confused over it all )...  and not so costly... stratford computer fair... tho tbf getting there for the next 6 weeks will be rather cock...


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 25, 2012)

just wached season 5 epside 1! fucking amazing! I hadn't expecetd Ted not to be dead ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 25, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> just wached season 5 epside 1! fucking amazing! I hadn't expecetd Ted not to be dead ...


might as well have been...


----------



## youngian (Jul 25, 2012)

Hardly ten minutes into episode 1, Walt, Mike and Jesse are in the doo dah and they execute a mad cap scheme to save their arses. Welcome back lads.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> which mac screen replacements on a mac are a piece of piss... (happy to do it for you rather than let you take it to bees and have him be confused over it all )...  and not so costly... stratford computer fair... tho tbf getting there for the next 6 weeks will be rather cock...


Yeah I know. Got a mate ready to install it, but waiting til I have a job to pay for a new screen. Cheers for the offer (again! )
Perhaps i should start a meth lab to fund the watching of the show.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 25, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> might as well have been...


 
For him yeah, but for Skylar it's probably money in the bank.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 25, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> For him yeah, but for Skylar it's probably money in the bank.


Well yes and no. If he needs care for medical at any time for the rest of his life all he needs do is open his mouth.  At this point he's more of a liability than he we when he didn't pay his tax. 

More intelligent would have been to pick up his kids from school and then arrive at his house with them and enquire if he'd paid his tax... Or break his legs. Either way the message would be sent. Hell drive him out to the desert ala gus and tell him it's over and he's out.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 25, 2012)

belboid said:


> and you need to be less of a prick garf, but we all know that'll never happen


You need to learn not to comment on people you've got nothing to do with like you've got some inside track. But then I dare say you'd never post...


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 25, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Well yes and no. If he needs care for medical at any time for the rest of his life all he needs do is open his mouth. At this point he's more of a liability than he we when he didn't pay his tax.
> 
> More intelligent would have been to pick up his kids from school and then arrive at his house with them and enquire if he'd paid his tax... Or break his legs. Either way the message would be sent. Hell drive him out to the desert ala gus and tell him it's over and he's out.


 
I originally thought about the medical costs but that could be easily explained by some super insurance policy (I doubt Beineke would have it but its a get out clause for the writers).

As for the other point, you're forgetting Saul and his "A Team" were the ones planning to get the money back off Beineke not Walt the Ruthless.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 25, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I originally thought about the medical costs but that could be easily explained by some super insurance policy (I doubt Beineke would have it but its a get out clause for the writers).
> 
> As for the other point, you're forgetting Saul and his "A Team" were the ones planning to get the money back off Beineke not Walt the Ruthless.


On skylers instructions. Though.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 25, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> On skylers instructions. Though.


 
Oh yeah you're right. Wonder what her and Saul will dream up this time.


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 26, 2012)

i watched first 2 disks of S3 last night ... up untill hank is in hospital from those fuckin badass mutha fuckin psycho twin assins that seem to feel no pain at all. anyways they dead now. i used to be able to stay up night after night and not give it a second thought but last night i stayed up smokin weed and dealing with BIG fuckin spiders whilst watching i think the first 2 disks of S3..then it was daytime and i had to crash...s14n is now into S4 coz she doesant suffer from halucinations and dread and panic after not sleeping of a night, nor is she botherd about big ass spiders that wanna eat me.

sorry for bangin on but i was wondering, she into S4 now and it seems that walt has never even tried his own bloody product... he needs to get puffin on that shit and show skyler what sex is really all about...thats what that stuff does..along with huge self esteem confidance and floaty ghost like mental perfection and clarity of focus.. it does alll that to but it also makes you a sex machine, litteraly sex in a bag..aint got a partner? no bigge.. its just as good(well, give or take) without (makes drone seem pathetic) so if his skyler missis is shaggin that other guy first of all a suck on the meth pipe and he would have have walked str8 through that window let alone having to pick up plant-pots that bounced off..

anyways... to the question: does walt ever take a hit? ever?

as far as i know season 5 is the last one is that right or is it season 4 the last one?

many thanx.

many many thanx.

sooooo many thank you's i gotta at least sign off with a song
i made a mistake today i did something very wrong
after being attacked by spiders and not sleeping
ive gone and got me a 6 pack to calm my head by drinking

only its pathetic really that i cant even go one poxy week
wthout at least one drink and it makes me freak
WHY cant i handle this shit? why cant a just STOP what i know is what kills my soul
i havant had a drop yet but i will coz when she does fall asleep i'll be alone and cold

sorry

peace


----------



## pppPenguin (Jul 26, 2012)

Has anyone got anything to say about Hank yet?

Hank clearly has this thing on his mind seriously bugging him, ever since season 2 (maybe it was 1) when he had those panic attacks. In the last episode his boss mentions how disappointed he was that Gus was right under his nose all this time and Hank looked a troubled man. Yeah, i know he's suffering from his injuries but he's got something extremely traumatic weighing him down.

I think he might know it's actually Walt (meth making utensils missing at school, initials in the other scientists journal) but doesn't want to admit it to himself, or he does accept it and is just covering up for Walt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 26, 2012)

Why would Walt try his product? That would be silly


----------



## Scaggs (Jul 26, 2012)

pppPenguin said:


> Has anyone got anything to say about Hank yet?
> 
> Hank clearly has this thing on his mind seriously bugging him, ever since season 2 (maybe it was 1) when he had those panic attacks. In the last episode his boss mentions how disappointed he was that Gus was right under his nose all this time and Hank looked a troubled man. Yeah, i know he's suffering from his injuries but he's got something extremely traumatic weighing him down.
> 
> I think he might know it's actually Walt (meth making utensils missing at school, initials in the other scientists journal) but doesn't want to admit it to himself, or he does accept it and is just covering up for Walt.


Think Hank would kill Walt if he had any idea. Especially after the phonecall about his wife being injured a few series back.


----------



## pppPenguin (Jul 26, 2012)

Scaggs said:


> Think Hank would kill Walt if he had any idea. Especially after the phonecall about his wife being injured a few series back.


I think it's definitely something he's got on his mind though, he's maybe just having alot of difficulty accepting it. Forgot about the phonecall and wifey stuff.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 26, 2012)

pppPenguin said:


> Has anyone got anything to say about Hank yet?
> 
> Hank clearly has this thing on his mind seriously bugging him, ever since season 2 (maybe it was 1) when he had those panic attacks. In the last episode his boss mentions how disappointed he was that Gus was right under his nose all this time and Hank looked a troubled man. Yeah, i know he's suffering from his injuries but he's got something extremely traumatic weighing him down.
> 
> I think he might know it's actually Walt (meth making utensils missing at school, initials in the other scientists journal) but doesn't want to admit it to himself, or he does accept it and is just covering up for Walt.


 
Didn't Walt pay for Hank's physio rehab with the money he got from, err, gambling.

We haven't seen Marie for ages. If Hank goes after Walt, maybe the sisters will join together to get the best for Skyler? Blood, being stronger than meth etc. Yep. I'm off to wrk now.


----------



## Jackobi (Jul 26, 2012)

pppPenguin said:


> I think he might know it's actually Walt (meth making utensils missing at school, initials in the other scientists journal) but doesn't want to admit it to himself, or he does accept it and is just covering up for Walt.


 
Perhaps he wants a cut himself, he's a useful contact for Walt's dealings, but also in a powerful position to extort money and has a motive being that he his physically fucked.


----------



## pppPenguin (Jul 26, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Didn't Walt pay for Hank's physio rehab with the money he got from, err, gambling.
> 
> We haven't seen Marie for ages. If Hank goes after Walt, maybe the sisters will join together to get the best for Skyler? Blood, being stronger than meth etc. Yep. I'm off to wrk now.


Enjoy your day!


----------



## pppPenguin (Jul 26, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> Perhaps he wants a cut himself, he's a useful contact for Walt's dealings, but also in a powerful position to extort money and has a motive being that he his physically fucked.


Interesting point but Hanks a man of the law, he loves his job. I can't see him bending.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 26, 2012)

I think it's more just that it's not conceivable in Hank's mind that Walt would cook meth, or take the kinds of risks associated with doing so.
I also reckon he kind of knows, hence the look on his face at that comment but he's not ready to see it yet cos of who he thinks Walt is.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 26, 2012)

pppPenguin said:


> Interesting point but Hanks a man of the law, he loves his job. I can't see him bending.


 
Jakobi has a point I think but it is unlikely.

There's so much stuff that still has to be answered from the first four series and then there's the revelation that Mike got chucked out of the Philly PD. Is that news or did I miss something?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 26, 2012)

BigTom said:


> I think it's more just that it's not conceivable in Hank's mind that Walt would cook meth, or take the kinds of risks associated with doing so.
> I also reckon he kind of knows, hence the look on his face at that comment but he's not ready to see it yet cos of who he thinks Walt is.


Hanks never been a man to control himself he'll kill Walt when he finds out. Dead for making all of his previous cathes and hunches look like he was protecting 'Heisenberg' and getting the competition out the way. It'd destroy him and his only recovery would be to kill him. Not to mention that his injuries are as a direct result of walts actions.


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why would Walt try his product? That would be silly


 
to inject some sexlife into his cheating wife would be a good start. and since he making and selling i think he should atleast have a go once..he opens enough beer bottles and has a drop of the hard stuff from time to time does he not?

anyways, ws just wondering really. its abit like me..not important at all. 

peace


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 26, 2012)

a good dealer doesn't get high on his own supply. surely you must know the character well enough by now to know he wouldn't take meth


----------



## youngian (Jul 26, 2012)

The show has been toying with the audience over whether Hank has his suspicions or even knows about Walt. I suspect the writers haven't even made up their minds until this final season.
I don't see Hank buying all the bullshit about his gambling habit and even if his he does there are grounds for him question who Walt really is.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 26, 2012)

@  ML's input on this thread


----------



## Scaggs (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe it will all become clear to Hank in the final episode...


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 26, 2012)

Scaggs said:


> Maybe it will all become clear to Hank in the final episode...


Or maybe at the half way point before the break.
Do like the series Dexter is doing .


----------



## belboid (Jul 27, 2012)

The idea that Walt would try his supply is utterly ludicrous.  Never ever ever, completely misses the point of what he is doing!

Hank has got to work it all out in the end, he's come close a couple of times before, but can't quite believe it.  But he's my fave for finally bringing Walt down (just ahead of Mike, then Jessie, followed bySkylar, with the Germans bringing up the rear)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2012)

belboid said:


> aah, okay.  How the hell could anyone tell that was Houston??


She said she was from Houston when she was being rude in the cafe earlier.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 27, 2012)

youngian said:


> The show has been toying with the audience over whether Hank has his suspicions or even knows about Walt. I suspect the writers haven't even made up their minds until this final season.
> I don't see Hank buying all the bullshit about his gambling habit and even if his he does there are grounds for him question who Walt really is.


I'm imagines that at some point hank will gamble against walt.  either walt will win and hank will feel guilty about re-awakening walts 'illness' or hank will win and he'll have another nagging doubt.

One thing which has changed about this current series is the flashbacks aren't as far back or apparently disconnected as they previously have been which makes me fear they may try it was all just a dream ending... you could easily rewind to the explosion which killed gus and have walt knocked out.  you could even have this be his life flashing before his eyes ending as he dies of cancer the rest being an illusion. life on mars style.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 27, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> One thing which has changed about this current series is the flashbacks aren't as far back or apparently disconnected as they previously have been which makes me fear they may try it was all just a dream ending... you could easily rewind to the explosion which killed gus and have walt knocked out. you could even have this be his life flashing before his eyes ending as he dies of cancer the rest being an illusion. life on mars style.


Not in a million years.


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 27, 2012)

i think pollos is gonna turn into a flying duck and walt is finally gonna start puffin his meth, kill hank in a paranoid rage along with everybody else and spend his days locked in a lab tossing his life away on good meth

am i rght peeps?

safe


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 27, 2012)

or hank has known all along..i reckon...like when badger got busted in S2 and said he was bald..balder than you.. to hank. the look on anks face..kinda i think he knows. but doesant wanna know, or wants it done proper. or something.

he at least must suspect its fuckin obvious allready...walt = doctorate in chemistry, 2+2 really init.

peace


----------



## belboid (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh yeah, he's clearly suspected him before.  Most notably when Walt was drinkenly slagging off Gale and his lack of extra spark.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 27, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> One thing which has changed about this current series is the flashbacks aren't as far back or apparently disconnected as they previously have been which makes me fear they may try it was all just a dream ending... you could easily rewind to the explosion which killed gus and have walt knocked out. you could even have this be his life flashing before his eyes ending as he dies of cancer the rest being an illusion. life on mars style.


 
Actually I read an interview with Vince Gilligan where he said that he really wanted the show's ending to be utterly fucking shit and ruin five years of otherwise magnificent telly with some stupid cop out, so you might be right about this.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 27, 2012)

belboid said:


> The idea that Walt would try his supply is utterly ludicrous. Never ever ever, completely misses the point of what he is doing!
> 
> Hank has got to work it all out in the end, he's come close a couple of times before, but can't quite believe it. But he's my fave for finally bringing Walt down (just ahead of Mike, then Jessie, followed bySkylar, with the Germans bringing up the rear)


 
I think Walt will be the architect of his own downfall tbh.


----------



## belboid (Jul 27, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> I think Walt will be the architect of his own downfall tbh.


Oh he will be, no doubt about it. But who will be the, uhhh, builder of his downfall?  Someone will have to pull the metaphorical trigger


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 27, 2012)

belboid said:


> Oh he will be, no doubt about it. But who will be the, uhhh, builder of his downfall? Someone will have to pull the metaphorical trigger


 
My money's still on Skylar.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jul 27, 2012)

I reckon Walt or Skylar will put Hank in an awful position - bust Walt, put the whole family at risk and lose the money that paid for his treatment, or let him get away with it. A difficult call to make if it happens.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 27, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Actually I read an interview with Vince Gilligan where he said that he really wanted the show's ending to be utterly fucking shit and ruin five years of otherwise magnificent telly with some stupid cop out, so you might be right about this.


he does have form... 
also 

http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...ce-gilligan-walter-white-is-scarface-20120716


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 27, 2012)

10 worst Walt Lows:

http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...hites-10-lowest-lows-on-breaking-bad-20120710


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 28, 2012)

i love the way that every character has changed over the course of the series.
hank (in the words of the wire) is "good po-lice", completely different from the idiot of the first series.
even the brilliant saul started of using the situation purely for greed but has ended up as the helpful good guy.


----------



## madamv (Jul 28, 2012)

Just popping in to say I have watched Seasons 1-4 in two weeks and am stoked for 5.  I stopped reading this thread at page 32 coz youre all on season 5 already.   I am so late to this party but man, am I in love.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 30, 2012)

*Breaking Bad S05E03 iNTERNAL 720p HDTV x264 ORENJI*


*Breaking Bad S05E03 iNTERNAL 720p HDTV x264 ORENJI*


*Breaking Bad S05E03 iNTERNAL 720p HDTV x264 ORENJI*


----------



## belboid (Jul 30, 2012)

x264, fucking x264, what kind of cunt would want an x26bloody4 file????!!!!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 30, 2012)

someone with a HD TV


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 30, 2012)

Lab in a flightcase


----------



## Dandred (Jul 30, 2012)

Damn I only got as far as series two and found it got slow and repetitive.......If I picked it up again should I go for series two or four?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 30, 2012)

erm, two..... might help with making sense and stuff.....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 30, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Damn I only got as far as series two and found it got slow and repetitive.......If I picked it up again should I go for series two or four?


You can't miss anything, it just wouldn't make any sense.

I'd start again from the start.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 30, 2012)

As for S05E03, Walt really is heading for an almighty fall.

And Mike is still ace, "he's probably threatened someone before breakfast this morning"


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> As for S05E03, Walt really is heading for an almighty fall.



Do you think his keeping the Walt Whitman book, when he was unpacking might add to his downfall?
Hank might see it and start thinking.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 30, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> Do you think his keeping the Walt Whitman book, when he was unpacking might add to his downfall?
> Hank might see it and start thinking.


I reckon his downfall will he entirely of his own making. Hank won't work it out, Walt will reveal himself through his sheer arrogance.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 30, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Lab in a flightcase


 
Great plan, nice idea from the programme there, wonder if it's based on a real case.. does seem like a good plan though afaik we don't do the fumigation thing here so I've no idea if it would work as they suggest.

Scarface being played there towards the end - premonition of what's to come or just a way to setup more issues in Skylar's mind?  Walt is clearly not happy with the amount that Mike is paying out on the business side of things, meanwhile Jesse has shown he could design the lab.. Wouldn't surprise me to see Walt shift Mike out and take his place with Jesse taking Walt's place and Badger or Skinny P helping him cook.
then in come the Germans / Chileans / Mike and Crew and boooooooomm.

Hank finds it all out afterwards in a similar way to Gus, having got close on a number of occassions to Walt / Mike / Saul / the fumigation company.

That's my guess right now but probably going to change in the next episode


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 30, 2012)

If the Scarface clip isn't a sign of what's to come in some way I'll eat my shoes. We already know Walt gets a fuck off big machine gun...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 30, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If the Scarface clip isn't a sign of what's to come in some way I'll eat my shoes. We already know Walt gets a fuck off big machine gun...


if you'd look at the link I posted you'd see the writer is already stating Walts Scarface... which is a big enough clue within itself...


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 30, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## madamv (Jul 30, 2012)

Im caught right up now, even though I must have dl the last episode wrong as most of it was like watching a watercolour painting... 

Walt is really losing it, he thinks he is proper gangsta doesnt he?  He has some great ideas and manages to exectute them by the skin of his teeth, but his ego will be his downfall..  His wife still gets on my tits.  He so manipulated Jessie, Mike had it spot on with his lecture to Jessie about Walt in ep 1 ....   Love love love it!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 31, 2012)

Tbh Walt has to die of cancer. Gilliagan is big on the whole consequences thing.  The plane crash was explained by him as the wrath of god on Walt hence the teddy bear recurring theme to haunt him which gus's face was emulating in his final scene. 

Also Jessie was supposed to die so maybe that'll pop up again.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 31, 2012)

The whole Scarface/"If the cops bring the hammer it would be Custers last stand"/Photo on that external page (about the character THAT I REALLY WISH I DIDN'T SEE)/Machine gun out of town (on his own) in the flash-forward/Walt questioning Mike's extra deductions...all point to a Walt self aggrandising and self destructing...but it points to it too easily, like it's more telegraphed than any previous storyline.

I actually think Skylar will possibly not be able to deal with the pressure and spill all to Marie or Hank.

(Btw, does anyone else think that (the actress that plays) Skylar looks all a bit different (plastic surgery/botox different)? But I digress...)


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 31, 2012)

What age did Walt get cancer? Was it 50 or 51? I can't remember but it's very crucial to the series. 
Hazard Pay was one of the best episodes ever. Achieved so much in the plot yet threw up so many questions.


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

50.

A return of the cancer would be a complete cop out


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 31, 2012)

What was all the stuff with him asking about Victor and Gus cutting his throat?


----------



## yardbird (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah. Victor and throat cutting 

I usually watch each episode on a Monday, mull it over for a bit, check this thread for things to look out for then watch again on Thursday on big telly.
With a beer.


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> What was all the stuff with him asking about Victor and Gus cutting his throat?


a threat to Jessie - 'dont go off and do it on your own.'  He'd just conned him into dumping his lovely partner, so he thinks he can make him do anything he wants.

Decent interview with Skyler - http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...-star-anna-gunn-on-skylers-suffering-20120730

Has a nice bit on why mysogynists hate her


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 31, 2012)

ah, i got the whole make him dump the girlfreind thing but not that. cheers


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> a threat to Jessie - 'dont go off and do it on your own.' He'd just conned him into dumping his lovely partner, so he thinks he can make him do anything he wants.


 
Yep, just more Jessie controlling mind games.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 31, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> The whole Scarface/"If the cops bring the hammer it would be Custers last stand"/Photo on that external page (about the character THAT I REALLY WISH I DIDN'T SEE)/Machine gun out of town (on his own) in the flash-forward/Walt questioning Mike's extra deductions...all point to a Walt self aggrandising and self destructing...but it points to it too easily, like it's more telegraphed than any previous storyline.
> 
> I actually think Skylar will possibly not be able to deal with the pressure and spill all to Marie or Hank.
> 
> (Btw, does anyone else think that (the actress that plays) Skylar looks all a bit different (plastic surgery/botox different)? But I digress...)


 
Lost a ton of weight, she was mostly pregnant before (or still breastfeeding). She looks better for the role, a bit hollowed out.
I feel for her, she lives with a psychopath who'll bring terrible shit down on her family if she doesn't protect it. 
Fuck, is Walt sinister now...


----------



## Structaural (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> a threat to Jessie - 'dont go off and do it on your own.' He'd just conned him into dumping his lovely partner, so he thinks he can make him do anything he wants.
> 
> Decent interview with Skyler - http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...-star-anna-gunn-on-skylers-suffering-20120730
> 
> Has a nice bit on why mysogynists hate her


 
Good interview, cheers.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> Has a nice bit on why mysogynists hate her


 
cos the writers a misogynist who hates her... she's never portrayed in a nice light...


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

No Garf, that's just you. She's brilliantly written, and portrayed very positively.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2012)

I seriously don't get the Skylar hate - she's brilliant!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 31, 2012)

also it's a stunning lack of awareness of her charchters flaws...



> Walt's complete obliviousness to her emotional state in recent episodes had to have played a part in why she finally broke down. He used to be more attuned to her, if only to be a more effective liar, but now it's like he's on another planet and she's completely alone.


 
yeah poor her... who was it that in retaliation for not being told something started an affair behind her supposedly dying husbands back at the time... really she wonders why her characters been cut adrift by her husband... it's also so lazy to say it's cos they have vitriol against her for no reason, the reason is she was utterly uncompromising, controlling and downright nasty to him when she thought he was dying of cancer... as soon as she finds out he's not instead of relief she then plays the well you had no right to keep that from me card I'm taking the kids you shit... then she finds out about the drug dealing and wants something to call her own in the form of the car wash which she gets (not seeing that all along she'd benefited from Walts actions in getting paid to put bread on the dinner table) at no point has she stopped to say hang on he did this cos he cares about his family and thought he was dying and now the poor fucks over his head but cannot back out or the family will be fucked so he's in a worse place than he was to start with and she has just had her hand out for more...

It's not cos people are sexist, it's cos Skyler has at every opportunity as a character turned her back on her husband in the most cruel manner... not once, ever, saying hang on he's dying or was dying when he made those choices. It's her absolutist inflexible stance which has turned viewers against her not misogyny... and that's not to condone Walts lying cheating and cocking about, but at least he's got the excuse of I thought I was dying... what was her excuse?  

like i said the writers don't like women in this show... never have done...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2012)

EEEUUUNNNGGGHHH


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> EEEUUUNNNGGGHHH


dispute any of that as a plot summary of her actions?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes, totally


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> 50.
> 
> A return of the cancer would be a complete cop out


 
Ta. So it's coming up to his 51st birthday and we know he sees in his 52nd in a Denny's.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2012)

Or does he? It could be part of the ruse to make the waitress remember him


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Or does he? It could be part of the ruse to make the waitress remember him


 
Yeah it was a fake drivers licence wasn't it? Doh.


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

mm, at least one interview has strongly implied that it really _is_ his 52nd in that shot.  Could be well be utter misdirection of course, but it could be real


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> dispute any of that as a plot summary of her actions?


every single word of it.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, totally


even though that's the actually character story arch ...

http://breakingbad.wikia.com/wiki/Skyler_White 

it's pretty fucking depressing you're commenting at all on the show really...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> every single word of it.


you would argue with me if I said your poster name is belboid...


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> even though that's the actually character story arch ...
> 
> http://breakingbad.wikia.com/wiki/Skyler_White
> 
> it's pretty fucking depressing you're commenting at all on the show really...


your description fits neither her arc nor her arch. Your hatred of women positively shines through here



GarfieldLeChat said:


> you would argue with me if I said your poster name is belboid...


we dont argue, i point and laugh


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> even though that's the actually character story arch ...
> 
> http://breakingbad.wikia.com/wiki/Skyler_White
> 
> it's pretty fucking depressing you're commenting at all on the show really...


I don't dispute her actions but your reading of them and her motivation.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

I find Skylar annoying, she's a your standard hypocrite, wants to still cling to the delusions of conventionally cookie cutter morality whilst pretending she isn't as up to her neck in the shit as anyone else. She's like Carmela Soprano without any of the redeeming features that make her a sympathetic character. Skylar is far too protestant.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2012)

Wtf? Carmela has few redeeming features. Skylar has a bucketful.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

Also I think it's just her face more than anything at the moment, she has that waxy plastic look going on, she looks dead inside.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Wtf? Carmela has few redeeming features. Skylar has a bucketful.


 
Bullshit, Carmela actually has some warmth about her, Skylar is cold as fuck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2012)

She's lovely. Great in Deadwood too.


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Bullshit, Carmela actually has some warmth about her, Skylar is cold as fuck.


fucks sake, somehow you've managed to become even worse than Garf!  Skyler colder than Carmela??!!  Madness


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> She's lovely. Great in Deadwood too.


 
since the 3rd series she's had serious botox/plastic surgery face going on, she should marry Funkhouser


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> fucks sake, somehow you've managed to become even worse than Garf! Skyler colder than Carmela??!! Madness


 
Maybe it's the catholic /protestant thing, but Carmela has more warmth to her, she obviously loves Tony through all the shit, Skylar fucking bailed on Walt with her boss at the faintest sign of trouble, which in itself wouldn't be an issue if it had been done out of any kind of real feeling or passion, instead it seemed like it was about punishing Walt.

Maybe it's her fucked up botox face but she comes across as a dead eyed husk to me.


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

christ, she really brings the misogny out in little boys, doesnt she?

http://blisstree.com/look/anna-gunn-weight-talk-needs-to-stop-breaking-bad-724/


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Skylar fucking bailed on Walt with her boss at the faintest sign of trouble,


faintest sign of trouble?  Jesus christ, what show are you watching?


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> christ, she really brings the misogny out in little boys, doesnt she?
> 
> http://blisstree.com/look/anna-gunn-weight-talk-needs-to-stop-breaking-bad-724/


 
what misogyny? Finding a female character annoying now equals misogny, pointing out that their botoxed face makes them appear rigid and robotic is misogyny? Wise up,and learn to spell it.


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

Assuming someone is botoxed, coming out with utter shit about a female character, seeing her as a doormat for her husband, _thats _misogyny_._


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> Assuming someone is botoxed, coming out with utter shit about a female character, seeing her as a doormat for her husband, _thats _misogyny_._


 
She looks botoxed, her face has got a damn sight less expressive from the first series.

Her character is so suburban, her concept of morality still so caught in conservatism and hypocrisy that it's hard to warm to her. Her sister is a more sympathetic character by some distance. Skylars world is the family unit and the petit bourgeois banality of accounting and then a car wash and we see no indication that she wants more than that, whilst with her sister we get a sense of longing for something more, for meaning, hence her fantasies and shoplifting. Carmela Soprano had this aspect to, in her religion, her trip to Paris etc


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> Assuming someone is botoxed, coming out with utter shit about a female character, seeing her as a doormat for her husband, _thats _misogyny_._


 
I don't think she is botoxed. She was looking quite good and healthy in the first episode but the second coming of Ted B and Walt morphing into Gus has made her scared, very scared.

Meanwhile Walt is definitely dyeing his goatee.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 31, 2012)

revol68 said:


> She looks botoxed, her face has got a damn sight less expressive from the first series.
> 
> Her character is so suburban, her concept of morality still so caught in conservatism and hypocrisy that it's hard to warm to her. Her sister is a more sympathetic character by some distance. Skylars world is the family unit and the petit bourgeois banality of accounting and then a car wash and we see no indication that she wants more than that, whilst with her sister we get a sense of longing for something more, for meaning, hence her fantasies and shoplifting. Carmela Soprano had this aspect to, in her religion, her trip to Paris etc


 
It's called acting dude.

Good to see Marie come back into it. I think there's some history between those two to be explained ie why Skylar is so damn sensible and she's a bit flighty. At least one if not both of them will help bring down their man.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> It's called acting dude.
> 
> Good to see Marie come back into it. I think there's some history between those two to be explained ie why Skylar is so damn sensible and she's a bit flighty. At least one if not both of them will help bring down their man.


 
No it seems to be at the detriment to the acting, or maybe we are meant to see her as clammed up and cold since series 2, but either way it makes it hard to warm to her character as she seems so robotic most of the time.

Maybe that' it Skylar is sensible to the point of boring the fucking life out of you, whilst Marie has more crazy about her that makes her interesting.


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

revol68 said:


> She looks botoxed, her face has got a damn sight less expressive from the first series.
> 
> Her character is so suburban, her concept of morality still so caught in conservatism and hypocrisy that it's hard to warm to her. Her sister is a more sympathetic character by some distance. Skylars world is the family unit and the petit bourgeois banality of accounting and then a car wash and we see no indication that she wants more than that, whilst with her sister we get a sense of longing for something more, for meaning, hence her fantasies and shoplifting. Carmela Soprano had this aspect to, in her religion, her trip to Paris etc


Utter bollocks.  Her face is rather more restricted in movement now because she is scared of Walt, she is in almost permanent fear. She remains as still as possible when he is around.  Its called good writing and acting.

As for no indication of wanting more than a bourgeois life, go back and watch the beginning again, she was way more alive and had plenty of dreams and desires. She has been ground down by Walt. His lies and violence have made her what she is.  _He's_ the hateful character.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

Actually can anyone remember Skylar doing anything funny ever? I think the closest was when she acted the bimbo to get off the accounting thing, looked like she might get interesting then but apparently the writers returned her back to po faced mode soon after.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 31, 2012)

She's an accountant? Just how crazy and un-pragmatic do you want her to be?

Her only discredit theoretically, is the lack of balls/morals for eventually colluding with Walt and helping him run the business (though as a viewer it was encouraging!)


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> Utter bollocks. Her face is rather more restricted in movement now because she is scared of Walt, she is in almost permanent fear. She remains as still as possible when he is around. Its called good writing and acting.
> 
> As for no indication of wanting more than a bourgeois life, go back and watch the beginning again, she was way more alive and had plenty of dreams and desires. She has been ground down by Walt. His lies and violence have made her what she is. _He's_ the hateful character.


 
What dreams, she was a boring accountant then and she's a boring owner of a car wash now. I'm trying to actually think of her being funny at any time. The writers haven't given her any other dimensions than being a worrier and the sensible one, there were a few moments when I thought they'd develop her character in other directions (mostly around the Ted sub plot) but everytime they drop it. If there is sexism it lies more with the writers failure to flesh her out beyond the troped out to fuck worrying wife.

And no her face went unexpressive as far back as season 2 where she wasn't in fear of him. 

It's not a matter of who is good or bad, it's a matter of who is interesting, sure Walt is a very very very bad man, but he is still funnier and more compelling than Skylar. Likewise Marie is a handle short of a teapot and makes up mental lies but again is a far more interesting character than Skylar.


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

Gee, I wonder why she wasn't being the missing Marx Sister?  Can't be anything to do with worrying about her husband dying of cancer, then finding out he is a lying shitbag who doesnt trust her, or finding out he is actually the biggest drug dealer in town, and her brother-in-law is trying to hunt him down. Couldn't be anything to do with being made into his accomplice, and then nearly killing somebody, could it?


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

revol68 said:


> What dreams, she was a boring accountant then and she's a boring owner of a car wash now. I'm trying to actually think of her being funny at any time. The writers haven't given her any other dimensions than being a worrier and the sensible one, there were a few moments when I thought they'd develop her character in other directions (mostly around the Ted sub plot) but everytime they drop it. If there is sexism it lies more with the writers failure to flesh her out beyond the troped out to fuck worrying wife.
> 
> And no her face went unexpressive as far back as season 2 where she wasn't in fear of him.
> 
> It's not a matter of who is good or bad, it's a matter of who is interesting, sure Walt is a very very very bad man, but he is still funnier and more compelling than Skylar. Likewise Marie is a handle short of a teapot and makes up mental lies but again is a far more interesting character than Skylar.


shallow little boy


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Actually can anyone remember Skylar doing anything funny ever? I think the closest was when she acted the bimbo to get off the accounting thing, looked like she might get interesting then but apparently the writers returned her back to po faced mode soon after.


Why should she be funny?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> As for no indication of wanting more than a bourgeois life, go back and watch the beginning again, she was way more alive and had plenty of dreams and desires. She has been ground down by Walt. His lies and violence have made her what she is. _He's_ the hateful character.


 
Yeah. She got really excited when she was doing an eBay auction in bed. i went off her right there.

Talking of dreams and desires there was on particular flashback (series1 i think) when it showed a young Walt & Skylar moving into their crappy FLW-copy suburban home. She said something like, "with your job we won't be here for long" and then obviously all went to shit as Walt had to leave the company, got a job well below his ability and they;re still in suburban hell.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why should she be funny?


 
Everyone else has had their comedy moments, except possibly her materialist offspring Walt Jr.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> Gee, I wonder why she wasn't being the missing Marx Sister? Can't be anything to do with worrying about her husband dying of cancer, then finding out he is a lying shitbag who doesnt trust her, or finding out he is actually the biggest drug dealer in town, and her brother-in-law is trying to hunt him down. Couldn't be anything to do with being made into his accomplice, and then nearly killing somebody, could it?


 
Exactly, all these other characters have plots of their own, they are involved in the plot, they are following their own paths, Skylar doesn't have that, she just wants everything to stop and go back to normal, to the suburban family unit. She's had a few moments when she's not been restricted to that role and that made her interesting but the writers never seem to follow through on it, which to be fair is more to do with realism, in staying consistent to her character. It's quite simply that pragmatic, sensible, coupled with a cowardly half way house morality doesn't make for a character I can warm to much. That's not misogyny that's simply a subjective response.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2012)

EEEUUUNNNGGGHHH


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Everyone else has had their comedy moments, except possibly her materialist offspring Walt Jr.


 
nah even he's been funny a few times.

People seem to forget that Marie has been through almost the same shit as Skylar but she still remains a fuck lot more interesting and funny, granted that's because she's a bit mental.

Also can people stop talking about Skylar like she's a real person, she is a fiction, invented by writers.


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Exactly, all these other characters have plots of their own, they are involved in the plot, they are following their own paths, Skylar doesn't have that, she just wants everything to stop and go back to normal, to the suburban family unit. She's had a few moments when she's not been restricted to that role and that made her interesting but the writers never seem to follow through on it, which to be fair is more to do with realism, in staying consistent to her character. It's quite simply that pragmatic, sensible, coupled with a cowardly half way house morality doesn't make for a character I can warm to much. That's not misogyny that's simply a subjective response.


That's utter rubbish, but never mind.


revol68 said:


> nah even he's been funny a few times.
> 
> People seem to forget that Marie has been through almost the same shit as Skylar but she still remains a fuck lot more interesting and funny, granted that's because she's a bit mental.


She's not interesting, or particularly funny.  She isn't even really in it any more, because she was a fairly dull character (walt Jr being even duller)


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> shallow little boy


 
coming from the cunt who took pleasure in a drug addicts body not being found for nearly a week because they happen to come from a rich family.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> That's utter rubbish, but never mind.
> 
> She's not interesting, or particularly funny. She isn't even really in it any more, because she was a fairly dull character (walt Jr being even duller)


 
Can I scream misogyny at you now? 

You are so wrong about Marie.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Also can people stop talking about Skylar like she's a real person, she is a fiction, invented by writers.


You're taking about her in the same way


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Can I scream misogyny at you now?


I havent gone on about her being fat, botoxed and hateful, have I? Learn what words mean before you try to use them in a sentence.

Stick to the likes of Avatar and Sucker Punch, they're more your level.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You're taking about her in the same way


 
eh no, I've on quite a few occasions pointed out that it's to do with the role written for her. Screaming misogyny at someone for not warming to a fictional character is to act like a hysterical loon.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 31, 2012)

People are different. Though in revol's world only men are different and all women should be the same. Well he does identify with Catholicism, those wonderful champions of women's rights.
Walt fucked her dreams by giving up on that business and becoming a suburban teacher. He's the suburban schmuck. She's also brought up two kids, one of which needed extra care. And one of which she breastfed and cared for 100% while her husband was god knows where doing fuck knows what. How interesting do you think a middle-aged full-time mother can get?


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Screaming misogyny at someone for not warming to a fictional character is to act like a hysterical loon.


Pointing out that particular criticisms of a woman - _fat_, _botoxed_, _hateful_ - are mysogynistic is hardly 'screaming'.  That you say so indicates rather strongly that you realise I am actually right, as you try and back away from your daft, sexist, comments.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 31, 2012)

Fwiw in terms of dreams there's at least one reference to Skylar wanting to write short stories in s1 but i don't think it's picked up on later.
I also don't see why she should be funny, there's scenes like the baby shower in s1 where she's shown having fun.
But over time she's been worn down by Walt, firstly through not knowing, thinking he's had an affair etc, then through knowing both what he is doing (esp killing gus) and from her involvement.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> I havent gone on about her being fat, botoxed and hateful, have I? Learn what words mean before you try to use them in a sentence.
> 
> Stick to the likes of Avatar and Sucker Punch, they're more your level.


 
I never mentioned fat, and I said botoxed because she does look botoxed, I read enough of my friends Grazia's to know when I see it. 

I don't know how you can disagree that Skylar is pragmatic, sensible and has the kind of cowardly half way house morality so typical of conservatives. This is why I don't like her, she is the middling sort.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

Structaural said:


> People are different. Though in revol's world only men are different and all women should be the same. Well he does identify with Catholicism, those wonderful champions of women's rights.
> Walt fucked her dreams by giving up on that business and becoming a suburban teacher. He's the suburban schmuck. She's also brought up two kids, one of which needed extra care. And one of which she breastfed and cared for 100% while her husband was god knows where doing fuck knows what. How interesting do you think a middle-aged full-time mother can get?


 
Yes all women should be the same, were the fuck did I say that.

And the suggestion that a middle aged full time mother can't be more interesting than Skylar, jesus.

Oh and I don't identify with catholicism, it's simply that protestants have no souls.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> Pointing out that particular criticisms of a woman - _fat_, _botoxed_, _hateful_ - are mysogynistic is hardly 'screaming'. That you say so indicates rather strongly that you realise I am actually right, as you try and back away from your daft, sexist, comments.


 
Saying she looks botoxed is not misogynistic, anymore than saying Michael Jackson looked a bit pale and waxy is racist.

maybe you need to understand that not liking or even hating one particular woman does not equal misogyny.

we can have a discussion about characters, arguing their merits and failings and all come to wildly different opinions based on our own personalities, what we find attractive or likable, what we find contemptuous in a person and what we find dull, but shouting misogynist at people like a hysterical loon is just silly, and a little bit like you are trying to hard to be seen as a "nice guy".


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> That's utter rubbish, but never mind.
> 
> She's not interesting, or particularly funny. She isn't even really in it any more, because she was a fairly dull character (walt Jr being even duller)


 
She said something very interesting to Skylar in the car wash about Hank. She's a loose cannon. She might come into it more. According to imdb she's in the next five episodes.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 31, 2012)

You imply it here: _People seem to forget that Marie has been through almost the same shit as Skylar but she still remains a fuck lot more interesting and funny, granted that's because she's a bit mental._
in fact you imply it in every post, her character doesn't live up to your expectations constantly and you blame the writers, her fatness (not so much this year, that was last years misogynistic entry) and her perceived dullness. Which is sort of the point. From dull domestic bliss to Scarface...


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

Structaural said:


> You imply it here: _People seem to forget that Marie has been through almost the same shit as Skylar but she still remains a fuck lot more interesting and funny, granted that's because she's a bit mental._
> in fact you imply it in every post, her character doesn't live up to your expectations constantly and you blame the writers, her fatness (not so much this year, that was last years misogynistic entry) and her perceived dullness. Which is sort of the point. From dull domestic bliss to Scarface...


 
This might be a difficult thing to understand but just because I don't warm to Skyler's character but do warm to Marie's doesn't make me think the world should all be Maries and no Skylars, that is the reasoning of an idiot, likewise not warming to Skyler doesn't mean I don't think she should be in the show, on the contrary she is essential to it.

I've never mentioned her weight once, I simply mentioned the quite obvious botox, which unfortunately has the side effect of making peoples faces seem more robotic.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> your description fits neither her arc nor her arch. Your hatred of women positively shines through here


 
in what way is it reasonable to leave your husband after your affair because you suspect he might be doing something untoward but have no evidence off, when you do know for a fact they are dying of cancer...

ever had a family member die of cancer, ever wondered if just maybe that might have affected them a little more than usual and that if their actions seem more unreasonable in the normal light of day but under the duress of cancer and sudden death they might become less stable and need well what's the word... oh yes support...

If the boot was on the other foot he'd be a cunt for not dealing with her cancer and putting his personal feelings aside because his partner was dying... 

Clearly you're a total fuckwit if you cannot understand this, why you and butchers constantly seek to compare others to your own women hating stances in life is dishonest and frankly sickening... you have issues with women... but seemingly you have wider issues with empathy too... 

that's some fucked up shit... 

i do hope no one you know ever gets cancer... It'd be a pity to put them through the hell of your own selfish umming and ahhing about how their illness effects you as sklyer has done in this series and you clearly feel affinity there too which would be tragic in real life to put someone terminally ill through that because you've decided to feel wounded about their illness... 

you, like skylers character, can't seemingly understand that once you've got a friend or relative diagnosed with a terminal desise it no longer is about you any more you selfish cunt, it's about them and their wishes even if their wishes are entirely unreasonable... you don't get to limit them or control their death... that's not your choice.... 

The fact you have zero empathy for that or for Walt character and can see no issue in the entirely non empathic nature of skylers beavhuour marks you down as a cunt... a nasty piece of work really... all said and done... 



belboid said:


> we dont argue, i point and laugh


 
you speak of yourself in the third person...  another sign of delusion...

The fact that since relapse Walt has turned into a monster is in part due to being cut adrift by the person he'd expected to be shoulder to shoulder with him during his dying days, when it turns out he's alone in all this he becomes hardened... tough for anyone in that situation but worse for the person dying of the illness... unless you are some kind of unfeeling monster...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 31, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> She's an accountant? Just how crazy and un-pragmatic do you want her to be?
> 
> Her only discredit theoretically, is the lack of balls/morals for eventually colluding with Walt and helping him run the business (though as a viewer it was encouraging!)


no she wasn't she's a bookkeeper. who up until walt was dying sold shit on ebay... and did nothing... but hey that's misogynistic... apparently...


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

lol


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> lol


have you ever wondered why you think everything is misogynistic i think I can tell you the answer... something about projection... or is that self hatred...


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Saying she looks botoxed is not misogynistic, anymore than saying Michael Jackson looked a bit pale and waxy is racist.
> 
> maybe you need to understand that not liking or even hating one particular woman does not equal misogyny.
> 
> we can have a discussion about characters, arguing their merits and failings and all come to wildly different opinions based on our own personalities, what we find attractive or likable, what we find contemptuous in a person and what we find dull, but shouting misogynist at people like a hysterical loon is just silly, and a little bit like you are trying to hard to be seen as a "nice guy".


It's not about liking a particular person or not, tho, is it? It's about the rationale behind that dis/like. And there are distinct differences between how women and men are judged. Anna Gunn is clearly not botoxed, nor is her character, so to go on and on about her botoxed dead eyed husk of a face tells us something. What else does she do thats wrong? The main sin seems to be allowing someone other than her legal husband to have intercourse with her! How absolutely awful, she must die! It doesn't matter that the husband she has effectively already lost (seeing as he is very much not the same man she married anymore) has been actively, determinely and massively lying to her when she thought he was 'simply' ill and distraught. For sleeping with someone else, she is evil. She dared to be indepenbdent of her husband! What a witch.

I am, likely, being a bit harsh on you, judging your bog standard sexual stereotyping in with garf's mysogyny tho


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> It's not about liking a particular person or not, tho, is it? It's about the rationale behind that dis/like. And there are distinct differences between how women and men are judged. Anna Gunn is clearly not botoxed, nor is her character, so to go on and on about her botoxed dead eyed husk of a face tells us something. What else does she do thats wrong? The main sin seems to be allowing someone other than her legal husband to have intercourse with her! How absolutely awful, she must die! It doesn't matter that the husband she has effectively already lost (seeing as he is very much not the same man she married anymore) has been actively, determinely and massively lying to her when she thought he was 'simply' ill and distraught. For sleeping with someone else, she is evil. She dared to be indepenbdent of her husband! What a witch.


 
Eh, I don't like her cos she's dull, I already said the Ted storyline threatened to make her more interesting but it dropped off. The problem for me isn't that she is selfish, or cheated, my problem is that she is gutless, she has neither the guts to take a moral stand or break bad and give up her faux moral outrage and piety. She is a conservative character through and through.

The botox thing just reinforces her dullness. Her face looks more robotic from season 2 and this feeds into my thoughts on the character.

And seriously I have no idea how you could claim there was no botoxing going on, she looked like a female Funkhouser for much of the show.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 31, 2012)

I've never dated someone whose a book keeper, into the whole law and order thing and gets her kicks selling stuff on ebay in bed. I'm sure many women on here would find a man who does that unattractive as well. Sklyar just strikes me as having a bit of a Tea Party thing going on.

However, it strikes me BB is  very male in its rabid following. The only women I know who are into it are frogwoman and one woman I know irl. Maybe Skyalr is just getting in the way of things and that's why all the blokes who want action hate her.

i think she's a good character at the end of the day though. You don't have to like the character's persona to realise the role they in the drama.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I've never dated someone whose a book keeper, into the whole law and order thing and gets her kicks selling stuff on ebay in bed. I'm sure many women on here would find a man who does that unattractive as well. Sklyar just strikes me as having a bit of a Tea Party thing going on.
> 
> However, it strikes me BB is very male in its rabid following. The only women I know who are into it are frogwoman and one woman I know irl. Maybe Skyalr is just getting in the way of things and that's why all the blokes who want action hate her.
> 
> i think she's a good character at the end of the day though. You don't have to like the character's persona to realise the role they in the drama.


 
Exactly, she's a dull nag, and that's precisely her role. We were meant to be seduced by the criminality and action just like Walt, now however we are being shown Walt going proper mental and we sympathise with Skyler.

I do think Breaking Bad has a more male viewing base, though the female friends I know that watch it aren't fans of Skyler, because lets face it she's a dull OCD book keeper, a one women craic vacuum.


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Exactly, she's a dull *nag*,


you're not doing yourself any favours there, revol



> and that's precisely her role. We were meant to be seduced by the criminality and action just like Walt,


really?  _really?_


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> you're not doing yourself any favours there, revol
> 
> 
> really? _really?_


 
are you too stupid to realise that?


----------



## madamv (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm a girl and Skylar gets right on my left nut.

She is greedy and selfish, if she didnt want to see Walt in this, she should have left him properly - straight off.  She took one look at the pile of money and turned.

I have watched all four seasons in three weeks so its really fresh in my mind.  I think she had a little lip work done after season one.  I also think she put a little weight on, it suits her.  irl I suspect she is quite sexy, but in this she feels sexless.  A blank.

Cant quite place my finger on her recent weirdness.  Was it the horror of the nursing home bomb and the escalating trouble Walt seems to be getting into, or was it just the Ted stuff?   Either way, she seems to hate Walt more than ever.  

She'll hold all the cards at the end, you mark my words.


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

revol68 said:


> are you too stupid to realise that?


aah, bless


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> aah, bless


 
the whole compulsion of the show, the thing that drives the plot is Walt breaking bad, it's what moves us further and further up the food chain of the drug production, Skyler is the anchor on that, the conservative figure/reactionary figure who wants to put the genie back in the bottle, she is happy with the money but doesn't want to know about what lies under the surface.

There's a whole fuck ton of "hidden abode of production" references through out Breaking Bad.


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

If that's all you think it's about, I pity you.  Wholly superficial.  But I cant be arsed tonight


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> If that's all you think it's about, I pity you. Wholly superficial. But I cant be arsed tonight


 
Do I think that's all it's about as a show?

Ofcourse not but it's a constant underlying theme, on a reading at that level Skyler wants to preserve the facade of bourgeois respectability and morals, which is only one of the reasons she annoys me.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 1, 2012)

belboid said:


> It's not about liking a particular person or not, tho, is it? It's about the rationale behind that dis/like. And there are distinct differences between how women and men are judged. Anna Gunn is clearly not botoxed, nor is her character, so to go on and on about her botoxed dead eyed husk of a face tells us something. What else does she do thats wrong? The main sin seems to be allowing someone other than her legal husband to have intercourse with her! How absolutely awful, she must die! It doesn't matter that the husband she has effectively already lost (seeing as he is very much not the same man she married anymore) has been actively, determinely and massively lying to her when she thought he was 'simply' ill and distraught. For sleeping with someone else, she is evil. She dared to be indepenbdent of her husband! What a witch.
> 
> I am, likely, being a bit harsh on you, judging your bog standard sexual stereotyping in with garf's mysogyny tho


 
I'll have quotes which prove my so called misogyny on this thread you little hysterical liar...


No where I have incidentally commented on her looks, her potential botoxedness or not her eyes dead or other wise anything about her looks... I have commented on her behaviour and said why it's not good, it's not been treated in isolation from the behaviour of her husband it has been treated in light of her charchter and her story arch within the series and surprise surprise women seem to agree with me.

You on the other hand are nasty mendacious misrepresenting hyperbole spouting, hysterical lunatic who see's mysogeny in my behaviour not because there is any ounce of it but because you don't like me as a poster, largely because on every occasion I've pointed out your psotings aren't made with anything otehr than the aforementioned bullshit attached... 

you're a mysandrist and you revel in it playing the misogyny card all over the shop whenever you're pulled up on your disgusting postings and mental twisting of every discussion in to some massive sexual politics lunacy...

It's a tv show to all intents and purposes skyler doesn't have a gender.... it (not he or she) doesn't exist... as a fictional character... for you to then insinuate that someones dislike of the actions taken by a character is frankly a betrayal of the entire feminist movement reducing very salient and tangible issues of gender inequity throughout the world to whether someone likes cartoon a or b... 

grow the fuck up and treat the topics you toss about with gaye abandon with the fucking respect they deserve you fucking joker...


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I'll have quotes which prove my so called misogyny on this thread you little hysterical liar...


you're a hate filled mysogynist spewing bile everywhere you go. Nothing you say has any relevance to anything other than your own mental instability.  Goodnight


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

Thinking about it, it’s actually probably more about age than anything else – at least in young revol’s case. Boring Skyler getting in the way of the exciting drug action.

But the drugs are, in reality, secondary. It’s not really a programme about drug dealers, or getting caught up in the excitement of it.  It’s actually about family (bourgeois or otherwise), and how far one will go to protect them (and that’s not just true of Walt, its about Skyler, Ted and he rest of them). It’s about asking when did Walt really break bad?  Which of his multiple misdeeds was really over the line? He’s a manipulator of the lowest kind, no one is left out of his cold and grasping games, his family, his colleagues, I would say his friends but he has none. We may admire the ingenuity of his schemes, but that’s different to being ‘seduced’ by it.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 1, 2012)

belboid said:


> you're a hate filled mysogynist spewing bile everywhere you go. Nothing you say has any relevance to anything other than your own mental instability. Goodnight


hate filled.  nope.  
spewing bile every where I go, yup if it's funny... that's the point of life to laugh... 
Nothign I say has any relevance is this why you cannot at any point actually engauge with it or response reasonably to it...

or is it in reality that to do so would mean you're own world view where you consider people in the manner you have above shows you to be a little warped as a human being... seriously, it's a TV show.  

you're claiming my commenting on the characters actions is directly misogynistic yet cannot cite a single example of this...


----------



## revol68 (Aug 1, 2012)

belboid said:


> Thinking about it, it’s actually probably more about age than anything else – at least in young revol’s case. Boring Skyler getting in the way of the exciting drug action.
> 
> But the drugs are, in reality, secondary. It’s not really a programme about drug dealers, or getting caught up in the excitement of it. It’s actually about family (bourgeois or otherwise), and how far one will go to protect them (and that’s not just true of Walt, its about Skyler, Ted and he rest of them). It’s about asking when did Walt really break bad? Which of his multiple misdeeds was really over the line? He’s a manipulator of the lowest kind, no one is left out of his cold and grasping games, his family, his colleagues, I would say his friends but he has none. We may admire the ingenuity of his schemes, but that’s different to being ‘seduced’ by it.


 
well there is the fact that I'm more interested in The Wire aspects than the Brothers and Sisters shit. Shows dealing with family issues etc are ten a penny, shows dealing with the networks around a commodity (legal or illegal) and it's interrelations across wider society are much rarer, so forgive me when my interest wanes when Skyler starts whining on about getting the car wash story straight. If I want to watch a show about unappreciated suburban housewives I'll put Mad Men on, atleast the unfulfilled housewives in it are more interesting than Skyler.


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

Never watched Brothers and Sisters, but you do seem to be missing the point wholesale. It's about humans in extremes, the lengths we go to. Not just 'unfulfilled housewives.'


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 1, 2012)

belboid said:


> Never watched Brothers and Sisters, but you do seem to be missing the point wholesale. It's about humans in extremes, the lengths we go to. Not just 'unfulfilled housewives.'


no mate you're missing the point of the show... and alot else besides it appears...

it's about one person and his overcoming of his illness and the life he ends up with because of the consequences he makes...

know how I know that... cos that's what the fucking guy who writes it constantly says it's about...

everything else is shit you bring to the table to apparently air your wacky Misandrst conspiracy theories out to air, again.... seriously .... TV SHOW...


----------



## revol68 (Aug 1, 2012)

belboid said:


> Never watched Brothers and Sisters, but you do seem to be missing the point wholesale. It's about humans in extremes, the lengths we go to. Not just 'unfulfilled housewives.'


 
Thanks for stating the banal, I don't think I ever suggested it was only about 'unfulfilled housewives', thankfully Skyler and her inanity is only one part of the show, no matter how necessary it is.


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Thanks for stating the banal, I don't think I ever suggested it was only about 'unfulfilled housewives', thankfully Skyler and her inanity is only one part of the show, no matter how necessary it is.


Where did I use the word 'only'?

At least you're not as bad as garf, who does think its about one thing and one thing only.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Aug 1, 2012)

None of the characters on Breaking Bad are wholly likeable or to be supported. It's kind of like this thread.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 1, 2012)

Metal Malcolm said:


> None of the characters on Breaking Bad are wholly likeable or to be supported. It's kind of like this thread.


 
The point is who is interesting, compelling, funny or dull.

Much like this thread, can you guess what you are?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 1, 2012)

belboid said:


> Where did I use the word 'only'?
> 
> At least you're not as bad as garf, who does think its about one thing and one thing only.


do you even understand drama?

ffs there's a main protagonist who we only ever see the other characters through their retelling of the story based on the incidents through their eyes....

all other characters are supporting the main charterer... fuck me you're sooo stoopid it's unreal... 

again still rather than these sustained and off topic attacks awaiting your one shred of proof of the allegations you've thrown around... 

care to post the evidence belboid...


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> The point is who is interesting, compelling, funny or dull.
> 
> Much like this thread, can you guess what you are?


A grown up who doesnt wet himself at the excitement of 'ooh drugs and law-breaking!  How wadical'


----------



## revol68 (Aug 1, 2012)

belboid said:


> A grown up who doesnt wet himself at the excitement of 'ooh drugs and law-breaking! How wadical'


 
The drugs and law breaking aren't what make Breaking Bad stand out, it's it's exploration of the hidden abode of production and class struggle, you superficial bourgeois cretin.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 1, 2012)

belboid said:


> A grown up who doesnt wet himself at the excitement of 'ooh drugs and law-breaking! How wadical'


but they do apply their misandry to others and take what's said about fictional characters or assume that disliking their actions is in some way a wider statement on their attitudes to women apparently ... 

you are the very last person to be able to lecture anyone on maturity...


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

oh stop trying to intellectualise bullshit revol. The hidden abode stuff is interesting, but its not even secondary.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 1, 2012)

belboid said:


> oh stop trying to intellectualise bullshit revol. The hidden abode stuff is interesting, but its not even secondary.


 
It's a recurring theme, as is the class struggle.

there's a leftie on the writing team for sure, see the zoom in on the Marxist Leninist books on Gales bookshelf.

It's not primary or secondary, it saturates everything, remember why Walt took to cooking in the first place, medical bills.

Also the constant reversal of perspective, the lab equipment and objects are given subjectivity, they gaze at Walt and Jess.


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes.  And?


----------



## Superdupastupor (Aug 1, 2012)

^^

The series wouldn't have happened had Walt NHS I always thought


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 1, 2012)

belboid said:


> oh stop trying to intellectualise bullshit revol. The hidden abode stuff is interesting, but its not even secondary.


you vill vatch zee tv az I tell you or you vill not vatch at ALL!!!!!!

What follows is a warning from the belboid offical notice channel.

The follow broadcast has been rated swastika for fascist interpretation.  Watching this show is only permitted if you have read and understood the 40,000 dielectric opus by the esteemed fuhrer, beliboid aka the great hand down their trousers.  Some viewer may find the following program objectionable and or find they are effected but the content of tonights program.  If you or someone you know are effect by this programming please ensure these are within the predefined parameters we have details in the great hand down their trousers book entitled; why am I watching this and what does beliod tell me I should think.  
Failure to comply will result in fines or imprisonment, repeated abuses will result in extermination. 

Also if you're male and think about the characters at all you need to report to re-education camp immediately to be told having opinions on women taking actions is wrong, you backward Neanderthal... 

anything else you'd like to decree while your at it oh glorious handy????


----------



## revol68 (Aug 1, 2012)

that's what makes it interesting, the development of the plot ie Walt's breaking bad reveals more and more of this realm, Skyler on the otherhand is a conservative force, wishing to maintain the status quo, that's why she annoys people and why despite Walt being by this stage a massive cunt we still cheer him on.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 1, 2012)

Superdupastupor said:


> ^^
> 
> The series wouldn't have happened had Walt NHS I always thought


 
Yeah the US gets Breaking Bad and we get Casualty and Holby City, swings and round abouts, eh?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> It's a recurring theme, as is the class struggle.
> 
> there's a leftie on the writing team for sure, see the zoom in on the Marxist Leninist books on Gales bookshelf.
> 
> ...


no no no no no

you can't use the stated and clear plot out lines and themes the writer has claimed for himself as the creator and exposed to us the viewer via the medium of his art work and indeed interviews on it and use this as a the basis for the story arc... that will never do.  Beliod has decided what the shows about now you and me and all other cretins better just accept that... otherwise belbiod will write to Vince in green ink...


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> that's what makes it interesting, the development of the plot ie Walt's breaking bad reveals more and more of this realm, Skyler on the otherhand is a conservative force, wishing to maintain the status quo, that's why she annoys people and why despite Walt being by this stage a massive cunt we still cheer him on.


You might, I dont, nor do most of the other viewers that I know. Probably down to an age thing.

Skyler _is_ conservative, for sure, but she isnt _just_ wanting to maintain the status quo, I dont think.  She just doesn't want Walt to destroy the family.  Which isn't exactly unreasonable of her.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 1, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no no no no no
> 
> you can't use the stated and clear plot out lines and themes the writer has claimed for himself as the creator and exposed to us the viewer via the medium of his art work and indeed interviews on it and use this as a the basis for the story arc... that will never do. Beliod has decided what the shows about now you and me and all other cretins better just accept that... otherwise belbiod will write to Vince in green ink...


 
It's about a strong woman who after years of online trading sets her sights on a chain of car washes and a future with a dynamic local business leader, but her husband acts the cunt and spoils her dreams.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 1, 2012)

belboid said:


> You might, I dont, nor do most of the other viewers that I know. Probably down to an age thing.
> 
> Skyler _is_ conservative, for sure, but she isnt _just_ wanting to maintain the status quo, I dont think. She just doesn't want Walt to destroy the family. Which isn't exactly unreasonable of her.


 



> The bourgeoisie has torn away from the family its sentimental veil, and has reduced the family relation to a mere money relation.
> The bourgeoisie has disclosed how it came to pass that the brutal display of vigour in the Middle Ages, which reactionaries so much admire, found its fitting complement in the most slothful indolence. It has been the first to show what man’s activity can bring about. It has accomplished wonders far surpassing Egyptian pyramids, Roman aqueducts, and Gothic cathedrals; it has conducted expeditions that put in the shade all former Exoduses of nations and crusades.
> The bourgeoisie cannot exist without constantly revolutionising the instruments of production, and thereby the relations of production, and with them the whole relations of society. Conservation of the old modes of production in unaltered form, was, on the contrary, the first condition of existence for all earlier industrial classes. Constant revolutionising of production, uninterrupted disturbance of all social conditions, everlasting uncertainty and agitation distinguish the bourgeois epoch from all earlier ones. All fixed, fast-frozen relations, with their train of ancient and venerable prejudices and opinions, are swept away, all new-formed ones become antiquated before they can ossify. All that is solid melts into air, all that is holy is profaned, and man is at last compelled to face with sober senses his real conditions of life, and his relations with his kind.




She is reactionary filth, clinging to her pathetic parochial horizon, I hope Mike shots her.


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Also the constant reversal of perspective, the lab equipment and objects are given subjectivity, they gaze at Walt and Jess.


 
just noticed that line.  Which is an interesting point!  Are you thinking of any bit in particular?


----------



## revol68 (Aug 1, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> It's about a strong woman who after years of online trading sets her sights on a chain of car washes and a future with a dynamic local business leader, but her husband acts the cunt and spoils her dreams.


 
Brilliant.

Seriously the more I think of Skylar the more I realise she is a character mask for reactionary pseudo sentimental shit, stuck in the idoicy of the parochial.


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> She is reactionary filth, clinging to her pathetic parochial horizon, I hope Mike shots her.


fucks sake.  And Walt is a bold taboo busting badass. 

(hint: no he isnt)


----------



## revol68 (Aug 1, 2012)

belboid said:


> fucks sake. And Walt is a bold taboo busting badass.
> 
> (hint: no he isnt)


 
But he is the truth, even in his lies, nay precisely in his lies.

Skylar is a fraud, a simulcra of a person. Book keeping, ebay sales and a car wash are the dreams of the dead.

Walt is our Faustian anti hero.


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

That's a weird dialectic you have going on there young man


----------



## Lily_stick (Aug 1, 2012)

This thread is ridiculous.  However, after reading a couple of pages I have been sucked in a bit, and find myself cheering on revol68 - I have no idea why his words are inspiring such bile - and thinking belboid is a bit of a twonk.

I agree that none of the characters in BB are supposed to be likeable, but if we really zone in and pick apart skylar's place in the mechanics of the show, I think revol is bang on.  I am all for feminism, but I think sometimes people (particularly certain ultra-sensitive pseudo-intellectual middle class Londoners) are too quick to point the finger and label someone as a misogynist. 

I wonder how much meaningless bile I will have thrown at me for posting this, and whether I will succeed in resisting the temptation to reply to those who have thrown it.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 1, 2012)

Lily_stick said:


> This thread is ridiculous. However, after reading a couple of pages I have been sucked in a bit, and find myself cheering on revol68 - I have no idea why his words are inspiring such bile - and thinking belboid is a bit of a twonk.
> 
> I agree that none of the characters in BB are supposed to be likeable, but if we really zone in and pick apart skylar's place in the mechanics of the show, I think revol is bang on. I am all for feminism, but I think sometimes people (particularly certain ultra-sensitive pseudo-intellectual middle class Londoners) are too quick to point the finger and label someone as a misogynist.
> 
> I wonder how much meaningless bile I will have thrown at me for posting this, and whether I will succeed in resisting the temptation to reply to those who have thrown it.


alot beliod see's evil wimmin h8rs every where you bad person with potentially the wrong genitals...


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

Lily_stick said:


> This thread is ridiculous.  However, after reading a couple of pages I have been sucked in a bit, and find myself cheering on revol68 - I have no idea why his words are inspiring such bile - and thinking belboid is a bit of a twonk.
> 
> I agree that none of the characters in BB are supposed to be likeable, but if we really zone in and pick apart skylar's place in the mechanics of the show, I think revol is bang on.  I am all for feminism, but I think sometimes people (particularly certain ultra-sensitive pseudo-intellectual middle class Londoners) are too quick to point the finger and label someone as a misogynist.
> 
> I wonder how much meaningless bile I will have thrown at me for posting this, and whether I will succeed in resisting the temptation to reply to those who have thrown it.


None - well, except for implying I'm middle class and a Londoner. 

Your opinion re Skyler is all fine and dandy. As said a couple of times before, it's not about the opinion per se, but about how it's expressed. Madamv gave a fine analysis is Skylers character which wasn't a million miles from revols. But she managed to do it without resorting to the usual sexual stereotypes.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 1, 2012)

belboid said:


> None - well, except for implying I'm middle class and a Londoner.
> 
> Your opinion re Skyler is all fine and dandy. As said a couple of times before, it's not about the opinion per se, but about how it's expressed. Madamv gave a fine analysis is Skylers character which wasn't a million miles from revols. But she managed to do it without resorting to the usual sexual stereotypes.


 
what sexual stereotypes did I use?

pointing out the botox?


----------



## Lily_stick (Aug 1, 2012)

belboid said:


> None - well, except for implying I'm middle class and a Londoner.
> 
> Your opinion re Skyler is all fine and dandy. As said a couple of times before, it's not about the opinion per se, but about how it's expressed. Madamv gave a fine analysis is Skylers character which wasn't a million miles from revols. But she managed to do it without resorting to the usual sexual stereotypes.


 
Petty tosh.


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> what sexual stereotypes did I use?
> 
> pointing out the botox?


Botox, nag, couple of other bits. Seemed a rather strong opinion about someone who is merely dull.


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

Lily_stick said:


> Petty tosh.


Shrugs. That's your problem.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 1, 2012)

belboid said:


> Botox, nag, couple of other bits. Seemed a rather strong opinion about someone who is merely dull.



She does come across as a nag and there is clearly botox going on. She might well be justified in her nagging but it's still nagging , take it up with the writers.
Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar and not symbolic of the violence of the male phallus.


----------



## Lily_stick (Aug 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> She does come across as a nag and there is clearly botox going on. She might well be justified in her nagging but it's still nagging , take it up with the writers.
> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar and not symbolic of the violence of the male phallus.




Hear, hear!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2012)

I really can't see how anyone would consider her a nag, unless they considered Walt some kind of hero.


I've never heard men called nags, incidentally.


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> She does come across as a nag and there is clearly botox going on. She might well be justified in her nagging but it's still nagging , take it up with the writers.


I disagree.  But I think we've pretty much covered all area's of that disagreement by now.


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I've never heard men called nags, incidentally.


which, I'm glad someone has realised, was my point.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thats cos real men dont  

Though you and orang utan are a right pair of nagging lil bitches.


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

thanks sweetie :x


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I really can't see how anyone would consider her a nag, unless they considered Walt some kind of hero.
> 
> 
> I've never heard men called nags, incidentally.


 
She nags her son and sister.

Does this post make me misogynist?


----------



## youngian (Aug 1, 2012)

What is Walter's present story as to what he does all day?


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> She nags her son and sister.
> 
> Does this post make me misogynist?


That's straight forward sexism rather than misogyny 

He has a go at...she nags...


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 1, 2012)

belboid said:


> That's straight forward sexism rather than misogyny
> 
> He has a go at...she nags...


 
Even though revol has established that you and orang utan nag?
Try this and see if you get Skylar?

http://www.amctv.com/shows/breaking-bad/criminal-aptitude-test


----------



## BigTom (Aug 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> It's a recurring theme, as is the class struggle.
> 
> there's a leftie on the writing team for sure, see the zoom in on the Marxist Leninist books on Gales bookshelf.
> 
> ...





Superdupastupor said:


> ^^
> 
> The series wouldn't have happened had Walt NHS I always thought


 
I don't think this is right - he cooks meth to pay for Walt jr & the babies college fees, the mortgage on the house and cost of living - it's quite explicitly counted in one of the first episodes.
He does use the money to pay for the treatment when he decides to do it, and it's certainly a consideration as to why he doesn't  want to start treatment but not the only one - he doesn't want to spend his last few months sick from chemo, weak and tired and for that be the memory for his family.

He doesn't expect to survive even once he's being treated - when he goes into remission it's a big turning point for him and his attitude towards cooking meth and why he does it, he changes from getting cash being the primary motivation to wanting to be the king to prove to everyone else that he is the best.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Aug 1, 2012)

"jeez everyone dies in this movie don't they......?....'


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 2, 2012)

belboid said:


> Shrugs. That's your problem.


sadly for all of us it's rather ours as a shared ownership of being in receipt of your miraculous flights of whimsy and utter gender biased bullshit... 

you see if the common denominator in these 'problems' within the boards as a whole is you then the person with the problem isn't always going to be them is it!... ever wonder why your posts on this subject get treated in the same manner Jazzz does when he comes up with another definitive proof of something... 

it's because you, I'm afraid, are the Jazzz of gender politics around here... 

Harsh but I'm sure people will let me know if I've said anything which is untrue...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I really can't see how anyone would consider her a nag, unless they considered Walt some kind of hero.
> 
> 
> I've never heard men called nags, incidentally.





belboid said:


> which, I'm glad someone has realised, was my point.


Well then once again OU and belboid decide what's common for the nation to have come across make massive assumptive leaps of logic and apply their own world experiences to everyone else...  how fucking arrogant and middle class bourgeois can you get...  this is the whole katie alsop if you can't afford a xmas wreath for your door, just go into the wood near your home and find some...  blasie indifference to the fact that most people don't have a country pile to toddle off to an romp about in the woods...


----------



## belboid (Aug 2, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Even though revol has established that you and orang utan nag?


tssk tssk, such assumptions about ones gender...




> Try this and see if you get Skylar?
> 
> http://www.amctv.com/shows/breaking-bad/criminal-aptitude-test


 
pah!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 2, 2012)

belboid said:


> tssk tssk, such assumptions about ones gender...


 
by you, the statement is it's established that you and OU are nags.  this is an unquestioned fact in the statement.  Your assumption remains nags can only be women... which btw is sexist and provably false OU is a man... you I believe happen to be both a nag and and entirely separately female...


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 2, 2012)

youngian said:


> What is Walter's present story as to what he does all day?


 
Skylar things he's the new Gus 
Walt Jr doesn't care as long as he provides a big screen TV and other material goods
Marie assumed he's gambling again
Hank? Well, he's the only other person he knows and he's too busy on the trail of Mike's people to think about it...at the moment.

Walt doesn't know anyone else apart from Jessie, Saul and Mike and they're all in on it.


----------



## magneze (Aug 2, 2012)

Now caught up to the latest episode. Not sure what's happened to this thread though.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 2, 2012)

magneze said:


> Not sure what's happened to this thread though.


 
Innit


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 2, 2012)

I skipped to the end


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 2, 2012)

magneze said:


> Now caught up to the latest episode. Not sure what's happened to this thread though.


 
i think it parallels season 5 in many ways.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 2, 2012)

belboid said:


> tssk tssk, such assumptions about ones gender...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can see that. He whines a lot

Meanwhile, I got


----------



## Yata (Aug 3, 2012)

Walt hinting at "cutting" Mike out? Or was that last scene a warning to Jesse? Hard to tell


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 3, 2012)

Yata said:


> Walt hinting at "cutting" Mike out? Or was that last scene a warning to Jesse? Hard to tell


neither really I thought it was a sign that Jessie saw that no matter what happens walter would never be satisfied, that even as jessie had once again saved his ras... he didn't recognise this and instead was only ever thinking about himself...

It was more of a that's one of the things walt says and jessie seeing that there was no change in walt at all inspite of everything...


----------



## Structaural (Aug 3, 2012)

It was a warning to Jess that he shouldn't consider cooking on his own. The fucker.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 3, 2012)

Structaural said:


> It was a warning to Jess that he shouldn't consider cooking on his own. The fucker.


yeah I don't think it was.  Jessie knows whatever happens he's got one over on walt cos jessie still has cash where as walt is broke again (who'd knew it's the start of the series... walts always broke at the start of the series!!).

It was more a I know you're mates with Mike but he's already costing us, he's gotta go...


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 6, 2012)

sorry i just got up.....

Breaking.Bad.S05E04.720p.WEB-DL.DD5.1.H.264

or


Breaking.Bad.S05E04.720p.HDTV.x264-EVOLVE

and

Inside.Breaking.Bad.S05E04.720p.WEB-DL.AAC2.0.H.264


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 6, 2012)

bob we know please stop this stoopid posts... 

thanks


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 6, 2012)

No


----------



## Scaggs (Aug 6, 2012)

Demoniod is down so I can't get an xvid version


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Scaggs said:


> Demoniod is down so I can't get an xvid version


 
will send you a link to direct download now in 5


----------



## Scaggs (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks Bob, getting desperate.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 6, 2012)

My upload speed is not as it should be so make that 16 mins....


----------



## belboid (Aug 6, 2012)

Scaggs said:


> Demoniod is down so I can't get an xvid version


https://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 6, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> No


then sadly you're going on ignore for posting pointless kak...

seriously you're one of these people who posts up torrent links which then means they get pollaxed as they become spidered... people can use the internet they don't need your help to find these files.

In additon what with the constant attacks from sites which link to or give information out about torrents and other such 'illegal' file sharing sites why would you expose urban to this level of hassle...

beliboid is equally moronic posting the TPB link here as this will also get spidered... thanks to both of you snitches... nice one... really...


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 6, 2012)

I dont even use torrents bellend.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 6, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I dont even use torrents bellend.


 
yet you name a torrent file... in your posts... 

christ if you don't even know what you're posting a link to or derailing the thread with then as everyone else can find these files why bother cluttering the thread with them you monkey spunk? 

fuck me you're terminally dim... I do hope you don't breed, there's no chance of your offspring not becoming a drain on society...


----------



## Lily_stick (Aug 6, 2012)

Bloody hell, calm down!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 6, 2012)

Lily_stick said:


> Bloody hell, calm down!


lol you're a newbie aren't ya....

this is me clam...


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Fucking NOoB, that's a release name not a torrent file LOL


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 6, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> lol you're a newbie aren't ya....
> 
> this is me clam...


THIS MY CLAM


----------



## BigTom (Aug 6, 2012)

And there I was thinking there'd be some discussion about the episode 

I don't know quite what to make of it tbh, character development for Skylar I guess, but it's also Walt losing his family again, and this is a key theme for the series, and the final scene means this isn't really about Skylar, though I think it also says she won't be bringing Walt down.

Is there any significance to the watch Jesse gave Walt?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 6, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Fucking NOoB, that's a release name not a torrent file LOL


same same... eitehr way there's fuck all need to post it unless you've got some kind of release Tourettes... 

are I l33t and k3wL!!!!!one1111won!!! look I can haz release... 

seriously ....

No ones watched it yet as clearly we're all at work etc and have downloaded it to watch tonight.... else bobajobbie would be spilling all the juicy juicy about walts actions this week sklyer would have done something nasty I'd have complained about and beldriod would have moaned we're all sexist pig dogs who need castrating john wayne bobbit style for being in posestion of or in the case of the ladies near the vicinity of a penis...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 6, 2012)

Shut up Garf.  I for one find the names of the files to look for useful.

As for episode 4, Walt is getting darker by the day. Really creepy.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 6, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> same same... eitehr way there's fuck all need to post it unless you've got some kind of release Tourettes...
> 
> are I l33t and k3wL!!!!!one1111won!!! look I can haz release...
> 
> ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 6, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


>


stop posting pictures of your mum...


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 6, 2012)

^ Best comeback EVER


----------



## Superdupastupor (Aug 6, 2012)

BigTom said:


> And there I was thinking there'd be some discussion about the episode
> 
> I don't know quite what to make of it tbh, character development for Skylar I guess, but it's also Walt losing his family again, and this is a key theme for the series, and the final scene means this isn't really about Skylar, though I think it also says she won't be bringing Walt down.
> 
> Is there any significance to the watch Jesse gave Walt?


 
a ticking time bomb.


c'mon people semiotics!


----------



## BigTom (Aug 6, 2012)

Superdupastupor said:


> a ticking time bomb.
> 
> 
> c'mon people semiotics!


 
ah yeah that makes sense, I was wondering if it referred back to something in an earlier series, or to the flash forward at the start of this one but that makes perfect sense especially with the final shot.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Aug 6, 2012)

BigTom said:


> ah yeah that makes sense, I was wondering if it referred back to something in an earlier series, or to the flash forward at the start of this one but that makes perfect sense especially with the final shot.


 
I don't think there is a show that i've watched more often than BB season 2 ( no TV/ internet for 6months )

I was picking up new visual metaphors/  foreshadowing  on  the 5th or 6th viewing.

really well made


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 6, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> ^ Best comeback EVER


best no most truthful


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Lol what a bellend...


Anyways going to watch this laters


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 6, 2012)

i just finished S3 but was gouching like a smack head so missed the last 2 episodes due to seriously heavy sedation.

but damn it waz sweet sedation and i got 2 episodes to go watch again and actually get them this time.

im not to good on the weekends lol

peace


----------



## girasol (Aug 6, 2012)

When I watched episode 3 at one point I did think Skylar might try and kill herself, she was so depressed. Except in this episode (4) she did something more true to her character: she took a desperate measure to try and save her children. But how far will she go? Could she even kill Walt? I don't see that happening, but...

This series has been great so far - last series took a while to work for me, but this one has been excellent from the start.

Walt's metamorphosis into an unscrupulous character is complete. I am thoroughly repugnated by him, whereas in the past I had some sympathy for him.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Aug 6, 2012)

All about the power plays this week. Walt showing Skylar he's still calling the shots, showing Jesse he can be the ally he needs him to be, and keeping Hank and Marie at arm's length. He's moved into the centre of the web, but he's making himself a target for Skylar, because by comprehensively humiliating her and weakening her, he's making her desperate. Early prediction- Skylar ends up going to Hank, Walt buys a machine gun and goes Scarface on Albequerque PD.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 6, 2012)

girasol said:


> When I watched episode 3 at one point I did think Skylar might try and kill herself, she was so depressed. Except in this episode (4) she did something more true to her character: she took a desperate measure to try and save her children. But how far will she go? Could she even kill Walt? I don't see that happening, but...
> 
> This series has been great so far - last series took a while to work for me, but this one has been excellent from the start.
> 
> Walt's metamorphosis into an unscrupulous character is complete. I am thoroughly repugnated by him, whereas in the past I had some sympathy for him.


 
yeah this ^


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey, hey, Heisenberg's hat is back and it's muscle cars all round for the White males. That scene was funny as fuck.

However, Walt Jr's going to crash that fucker into the Grand Canyon (northern Arizona) in the next week or so. I just realised in this episode, he HAS to die or at least be Beineked.

Great acting from Anna Gunn in the business part of the episode.

Question. Was that the sound of a cocked gun right at the end? I thought it was just part of the tick-tock sound but on another messageboard I looked at some people were insisting it was the sound of someone cocking a gun.


----------



## extra dry (Aug 7, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Hey, hey, Heisenberg's hat is back and it's muscle cars all round for the White males. That scene was funny as fuck.
> 
> However, Walt Jr's going to crash that fucker into the Grand Canyon (northern Arizona) in the next week or so. I just realised in this episode, he HAS to die or at least be Beineked.
> 
> ...


 
I will have to watch again. It is a pleasure to watch a few times the directors, production, cinematography with the use of the time lapse all very arty and does add greatly to the show.


----------



## pppPenguin (Aug 7, 2012)

Fantastic episode this week, loved that ticking time bomb sound at the end with the possible gun click on the hour.

I don't know why, but for a minute I thought Walt was going to give it all up when it looked like their supplier was screwing with them, but no, he just revs it up a little bit more.

Skyler's character has evolved excellently this series, we've always seen those cracks under her surface appearing but the wading through and submerging under the pool was shot brilliantly. She's your a-typical person, wants everything to be in order and will do anything to protect her own like anybody else. Walt starts cooking meth, Skyler starts threatening to pull the plug. Kind of wish they'd find a balance but if they're going the family breakdown route it's gonna be cool.

It's breaking bad, man.


----------



## belboid (Aug 7, 2012)

Another cracking episode. Walt is just a bad motherfucker, and not bad as in good. How he n mike are gonna make it through half a season as partners I don't know. Was nice to see that Walt knows what the series is about even if certain viewers don't. 

And Anna Gunn acted up a storm tho I may have to admit it did look a teeny weeny bit like she'd had some facial work done


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 7, 2012)

extra dry said:


> I will have to watch again. It is a pleasure to watch a few times the directors, production, cinematography with the use of the time lapse all very arty and does add greatly to the show.


 
Did you see "the Fly" episode in season 4? That was the same director. Thought the pool scene was amazing - looked just like a sea of crystal meth.


----------



## youngian (Aug 8, 2012)

The female parts are not very likeable or sympathetic in this. Both the two wives are played as whiney wingers try to stop Hank and Walt from going out doing cool boys stuff.

The conversational innuedoes from Hank suggest he's sniffing as to where Walt's money is coming from. And now the second mobile has got him intrigued.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 8, 2012)

That scene with the muscle cars was hilarious, it's like the writers/ Walt are just trolling Skyler now, had me laughing.

Finally Skyler says something, this could be her series for becoming a proper character, her protestantism has finally broken, she could become Carmella Soprano with balls.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, she says something but she also says she's a coward and that she's waiting for Walt's cancer to come back.  I don't really see that as her moving to take a stronger part.  She is however the latest threat to Walt's family - but since she is part of the family it's an odd one.. quite how he's going to respond, what he's going to do to win her around and he said he would will be interesting.


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2012)

revol68 said:


> That scene with the muscle cars was hilarious, it's like the writers/ Walt are just trolling Skyler now, had me laughing.
> 
> Finally Skyler says something, this could be her series for becoming a proper character, her protestantism has finally broken, she could become Carmella Soprano with balls.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 8, 2012)

revol68 said:


> That scene with the muscle cars was hilarious, it's like the writers/ Walt are just trolling Skyler now, had me laughing.
> 
> Finally Skyler says something, this could be her series for becoming a proper character, her protestantism has finally broken, she could become Carmella Soprano with balls.


 
Trolling LOL.

I love that scene. Think I'll watch it again now.

I love the detail they give to cars in this series. I'm sure they had Skyler's sensible stationwagon backfiring when she couldn't find a space cos of the muscle cars.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2012)

youngian said:


> The female parts are not very likeable or sympathetic in this. Both the two wives are played as whiney wingers try to stop Hank and Walt from going out doing cool boys stuff.



Another of the things that makes the writing great. 

US characterisation of women is often either the 100% loyal to her man type or the pycho nutter bitch. 
Either saint or devil. 

This is a lot more real. Characters who aren't always likeable because people aren't always likeable in real life.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 11, 2012)

Quiet on here. thought there would have been a lot of debate on Skyler ramping things up but then again it's been shown that she's just been trolled.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't think Skyler has ramped things up really, she's largely capitulated to Walt, albeit in a way that tells him she might be a problem.  She's said she is a coward, and that she is waiting for the cancer to come back to kill Walt.
Anyway, another episode tonight so we might find out more, or not.. is it 7 episodes in this half of the season?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 11, 2012)

Pretty sure it's 8.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 11, 2012)

16 episodes in total 8 per half... potentially there maybe a 6th series... or alternatively this tweet on 31st May might be referring to the second part of this series, but previously he's mentioned that they are splitting the series so maybe not ... 



> Dear everyone, Season 5 is not our final season. We start shooting season 6 in November and that will air sometime next year. Get excited!


 
https://twitter.com/aaronpaul_8


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 13, 2012)

*Breaking Bad S05E05 iNTERNAL 720p HDTV x264 ORENJI*


----------



## Lily_stick (Aug 13, 2012)

Fucking hell the new episode is mindblowing.  My favourite of this series so far.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 13, 2012)

going to watch it lunch time


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 13, 2012)

Download just finished, will be watching when my daughter has her afternoon nap


----------



## BigTom (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll wait for people who might foolishly look at this thread before watching the episode before saying anything else.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 13, 2012)

BigTom said:


> I'll wait for people who might foolishly look at this thread before watching the episode before saying anything else.


 
Nah, fuck 'em.

That was epic. I'm wondering if Todd might not come to replace Jesse in Walt's estimation now, having proved himself to be untroubled by guilt, pity and things of that nature. Walt's clearly gone beyond the point where giving a fuck about other people is gonna get in his way, so that could be very bad news for Jesse.

I loved the scene in Hank's office as well. Walt clearly knew that alpha-male Hank would have to leave the room when he saw him go all emotional, letting him plant the bugs but also winning him some sympathy points for use in his power struggle with Skyler. Brilliant writing that, and it illustrates the interesting fact that Walt is willing to completely humiliate himself if it gets him what he wants. Walt's not in the market for respect at this point, all he wants is power and complete control over his little world of drugs and crime.

I was expecting this show to tail off a little bit towards the end, the way most US drama series do as more episodes get comissioned than there is enough plot to fill, but it just keeps getting better. When you hear someone talking about a TV show where a chemistry teacher becomes a drug baron you think it's gonna be something throwaway and comedic, a one-trick pony. What we've got instead is a multi-layered greek tragedy and a genuine moral fable.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 13, 2012)

Nah, Jesse is the man with the plan this season - the magnets in ep1, designing the flightcase container lab (though not the original plan) and now the heist here.. Walt's not happy with Mike though and I said earlier I could see Walt seeking to take mike out of the operation, and do that role himself with Jesse becoming the cook.. Todd could be the person Walt needs to do the dirty work, but I can't see him replacing Jesse in Walt's mind/emotion - if anything Jesse is coming of age this season in Walt's eyes, he's impressed with him at key points, not dissapointed like it was all the time in season 1 (and maybe 2-4 as well but I just watched s1 again with a friend so I can remember that properly).


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 13, 2012)

YESSSSSSSS BITCH!

A touch of suspension of belief through the 'job', though an utterly brilliant episode, and a true return to form for the series.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 13, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Nah, Jesse is the man with the plan this season - the magnets in ep1, designing the flightcase container lab (though not the original plan) and now the heist here.. Walt's not happy with Mike though and I said earlier I could see Walt seeking to take mike out of the operation, and do that role himself with Jesse becoming the cook.. Todd could be the person Walt needs to do the dirty work, but I can't see him replacing Jesse in Walt's mind/emotion - if anything Jesse is coming of age this season in Walt's eyes, he's impressed with him at key points, not dissapointed like it was all the time in season 1 (and maybe 2-4 as well but I just watched s1 again with a friend so I can remember that properly).


 
It's possible Walt could start to see Jesse as a threat as well though, precisely because of his growing confidence. Jesse is now following the same path Walt did earlier in the series, becoming increasingly audacious and crafty with each successful enterprise.

Walt has no sentimentality left for anyone else, even his kids are just more pieces on the big monopoly board, it doesn't seem likely that his attachment to Jesse will last longer than Jesse's usefulness to him, or his subservience...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't wanna start foaming at the mouth or anything, but visually Breaking Bad blows everything else out of the water as well. The desert scenes are a thing of rare beauty.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 13, 2012)

That was flipping great


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 13, 2012)

Does anyone else find it hard to get their head around the fact it all started (in the story) around 1 year ago?


----------



## BigTom (Aug 13, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Does anyone else find it hard to get their head around the fact it all started (in the story) around 1 year ago?


 
Yes, feels like too short a time period to me, like it should have taken place over 2-3 years at least.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 13, 2012)

Holy shit that was a good episode


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 13, 2012)

FUCK ME !!!

Awesome


----------



## OneStrike (Aug 13, 2012)

That was fucking good   Walt is an all out shit now eh.  I think Hank is going to find out he is bugged at some point and start sending out false signals.  He has been good police for a while now, he'll piece the bug together with the reappearance of the good meth somehow and use it to set a trap somehow.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 13, 2012)

As soon as Hank realises he's been bugged he must suspect Walt...Not to mention his fingerprints will be all over it. I assume a retraction mission is on the cards later on in the series.


----------



## madamv (Aug 13, 2012)

Holy Moly!   Lydia is gonna get it surely...


----------



## madamv (Aug 13, 2012)

She's not credited for anymore than these two episodes on imdb.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 13, 2012)

Hmm





madamv said:


> She's not credited for anymore than these two episodes on imdb.


Spoilery


----------



## madamv (Aug 13, 2012)

Haaaaa sorry...  thought the thread title said (contains spoilers)


Oh look, it does!


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 13, 2012)

that was great.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2012)

madamv said:


> She's not credited for anymore than these two episodes on imdb.


That's cos she's only been in two episodes so far


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 13, 2012)

madamv said:


> Haaaaa sorry...  thought the thread title said (contains spoilers)
> 
> Oh look, it does!


different types of spoilers isn't it.


----------



## madamv (Aug 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That's cos she's only been in two episodes so far


There you are joustmaster, I am a plank anyway.   Dont listen to me, I know not of which I speak.

I still reckon she's a gonner


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 13, 2012)

I think the shooiting of the kid might distance Jessie from the group, and push Walt further in to the roll of scarface.
I wonder how mike will take it?


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 13, 2012)

If Walt's got 'swimming pools' of methlamine (and if he gets similar quantities of everything else)...Well Mike's a bit of a lone ranger, and no longer of use - wouldn't be surprised if he goes towards the latter part of the series which could enable Walt's power struggle further.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Todd


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 14, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> If Walt's got 'swimming pools' of methlamine (and if he gets similar quantities of everything else)...Well Mike's a bit of a lone ranger, and no longer of use - wouldn't be surprised if he goes towards the latter part of the series which could enable Walt's power struggle further.


 
He still needs him to sell it all, Jessie cant shift that much.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 14, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> He still needs him to sell it all, Jessie cant shift that much.


 
Walt's interested in Lydia. She tried to off Mike and knows the names of the all the guys Mike is paying off to keep schtum. He sees her as a useful ally.

As for Todd, you know Jesse is going to be appalled but Walt might see him as the man to kill Mike and replace as VP Distribution & Logistics in Heisenberg Inc. - after Mike has to dispose of the kid's body of course.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm looking at there being a power struggle for Tod's services.

Tod admires the brains of Jesse and Heisenberg but he is cast in the mould of Mike (long term criminal ,we don't leave witnesses, bam, without a thought).

Except....

Remember Walt saying "No one knows, Got that... no one". Walt was saying keep your trap shut but Tod's interpretation was no witnesses.

Which shows how seriously he takes orders from Walt. He has previously acted like woah these guys are gods of the criminal world and so obviously wants to impress.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 14, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Iemember Walt saying "No one knows, Got that... no one".


 
That scene was weird...Like SURELY TODD YOU'VE SEEN CRIME FILLUMS ON TELLY AND KNOW THIS MEANS YOU'LL BE CAPPED TOO?

Just LOVED the way they added his baby cam warning thing in the earlier episode...so simple yet reminds you _nothing_ is accidental in the script


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 14, 2012)

hmmm I think tod might be a plant... from the FBI...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 14, 2012)

I can't see mike hiring a guy who when told not to talk under any circumstances to the dons would allow him to talk to the dons after being so specific... no good deed and all that...


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 14, 2012)

How long till Hank finds out? Can't be long now.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 14, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> hmmm I think tod might be a plant... from the FBI...


I don't think they'd have an FBI agent shooting a child just to bust some drugs.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 14, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> I don't think they'd have an FBI agent shooting a child just to bust some drugs.


cos no undercover ever gone rogue...


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 14, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> cos no undercover ever gone rogue...


I meant "I don't think the show writers would", rather than "I don't think the Feds would"


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Gromit said:


> I'm looking at there being a power struggle for Tod's services.
> 
> Tod admires the brains of Jesse and Heisenberg but he is cast in the mould of Mike (long term criminal ,we don't leave witnesses, bam, without a thought).
> 
> ...


 



GarfieldLeChat said:


> I can't see mike hiring a guy who when told not to talk under any circumstances to the dons would allow him to talk to the dons after being so specific... no good deed and all that...


 
What was Mike's exact quote? Didn't he also say you do what they say and Todd might have interpreted the "no one knows" line a little too accurately.

Garfield could be right about him being a plant but from whom? Maybe Saul is fed up with Walt, Mike and Jesse. The only other person in on the heist, the truck driver, was also one of Saul's contacts. Not saying that Saul will be there at the end but he might try and up the ante.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd quite like Saul to have some sort of secret plan.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 14, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> I meant "I don't think the show writers would", rather than "I don't think the Feds would"


cept the half arse tagged barrels might have been a way to force them into exposing themselves to greater risk etc...  you know like burning the food store to flush them into the open...


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 14, 2012)

When do you guys think Hank will find out about Walt then? It can't be long now. I reckon he could find out before the end of this part of season 5.

Perhaps he already has some idea?


----------



## BigTom (Aug 14, 2012)

I've been wondering if Walt might sacrifice Jesse to Hank at some point this season actually.. 

And I had Todd marked as a dead man after he spoke to Walt having been told not to do so under any circumstances - but I'm wondering whether Walt was actually impressed that he'd seen the nanny cam and used his initiative rightly to break the rule that had been set, hence getting him to come along on the heist.

Was the truck driver supplied by Saul? Was he one of the other pest company people? I didn't recognise him, but I'm not that good with faces..


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 14, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> When do you guys think Hank will find out about Walt then? It can't be long now. I reckon he could find out before the end of this part of season 5.
> 
> Perhaps he already has some idea?


As this series is split in half, I guess we will get some sort of cliffhanger in episode 8. Maybe Hank will see Walt do something?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 14, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Was the truck driver supplied by Saul? Was he one of the other pest company people? I didn't recognise him, but I'm not that good with faces..


 
Yeah he helped negotiate the deal for the car wash and iirc was also there at Beineke's house. he's part of Saul's so-called A-Team.
Thought it was therefore appropriate that he was involved in the heist. Maybe that's just the writers having a laugh and there is no other consequence of him being cast in the heist scene. On the other hand surely Mike knows loads of people who could get hold of a truck and stall it on a railroad track.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 14, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> When do you guys think Hank will find out about Walt then? It can't be long now. I reckon he could find out before the end of this part of season 5.
> 
> Perhaps he already has some idea?


I'm thinking that if Walt the way he thinks is paying for Mikes men that to keep quite he might just pay the same as he is to keep Mike quite from jail... 

thus removing the threat of immediate execution and also allowing him to take over running things, rather than him having to go up against him all the time. 

Jessie is clearly the brains behind the operation now and has learned well from Walt...

As the retribution theme is still strong and this is Gillians signature, I'm wondering if the old Buddist Dhama of if you meet your master on the road you should kill him is being played out... cos presumably at some point Jessie will go off the rails again...

he's been trying so hard to do the right things and have no more blood on his hands which still bothers him and yet he can't escape it no matter what he does...

sooner or later he's going to ask the question because of who?


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 14, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> loads of people who could get hold of a truck and stall it on a railroad track.


 
That's the bit that pissed me off the most I think in the last ep...FFS "Well would you look at that...there's a truck randomly stuck in the middle of the track, lets go out and help him, NOTHING suspicious about that"


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> That's the bit that pissed me off the most I think in the last ep...FFS "Well would you look at that...there's a truck randomly stuck in the middle of the track, lets go out and help him, NOTHING suspicious about that"


 
....and in a communications dead zone. How the hell did Lydia know that anyway?


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 14, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> As this series is split in half, I guess we will get some sort of cliffhanger in episode 8. Maybe Hank will see Walt do something?


 
Most of the series have been cat n mouse games (Walt vs Skylar/Mexicans/Gus)...Surely Hank is the ultimate/next 'vs' person?


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> ....and in a communications dead zone. How the hell did Lydia know that anyway?


because she has to track the companies shipments, and they'd all be tagged so you could always see exactly where they were - unless is in a dead zone.

Stunningly good episode. I was thinking that Tod was going to end up being their downfall, one way or the other, but after that....no chance.  I didnt think before that Walt could be so mad/egotistical as to think they could get away with working without Mike, but with a cold-hearted bastard like Tod around, maybe he could be mad enough.

And Hank'll work it out before the end of this half-series, its all getting way too obvious


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 14, 2012)

I read some speculation that Hank could in fact already know and is biding his time.


----------



## girasol (Aug 14, 2012)

Walt's fingerprints all over the bugging devices he put in Hank's office...  But then again I don't suppose they have them on record...  But that can one day be used as evidence


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah that occurred to me as well. Walt getting a bit careless in the fucking DEA office ffs. This is why i think Hank is about to find out in the next few episodes.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 14, 2012)

I've wondered if Hank finding out that Walt is Heisenberg will be his "breaking bad" moment, will he cross the line and protect Walt for the sake of the family?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 14, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah that occurred to me as well. Walt getting a bit careless in the fucking DEA office ffs. This is why i think Hank is about to find out in the next few episodes.


 
Hank and Marie get to keep Holly as a trade off???


----------



## Yetman (Aug 14, 2012)

Yep, Walt think's he's got Hank in the palm of his hand and that Hank would never consider Walt being involved in something like this.

He's underestimating Hank a bit imo....



twistedAM said:


> Hank and Marie get to keep Holly as a trade off???


 
Thats a very interesting suggestion after last night with Hank bouncing Holly on his knee and saying he's not giving her back...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 14, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Hank and Marie get to keep Holly as a trade off???


Ooooh, I'm sure there was a line from Hank about not giving her back when he was playing with her in this weeks episode 

Every line is significant and all that


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Hank and Marie get to keep Holly as a trade off???


ooh, sweet


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 14, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've wondered if Hank finding out that Walt is Heisenberg will be his "breaking bad" moment, will he cross the line and protect Walt for the sake of the family?


 
I can't see it myself.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 14, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I can't see it myself.


I'm not entirely convinced, but a general theme of the show is people finding out where they draw the line etc.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 14, 2012)

belboid said:


> ooh, sweet


 
See this could be where Skyler comes into her own. Holly wasn't a planned pregnancy and the woman has a libido so she can help out her sister and then go and play with a miraculously fully recovered Beineke who has $600k of hers or with someone else high up in the ABQ Chamber of Commerce. She likes business. She likes sex. Perfect deal for her.

Meanwhile Hank is off the case and he knows Gomez is going to solve shit. Marie gets back to shoplifting baby clothes.

They're all happy except meanwhile back at Heisenberg HQ.....


----------



## veracity (Aug 14, 2012)

Bloody brilliant episode, edge of the seat stuff!


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 14, 2012)

nah i reckon hank will know before the end of this part of the season. Also what about Walt Jr? Do you guys think that he'll find out before long?


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 14, 2012)

just watched

Inside.Breaking.Bad.S05E05.720p.WEB-DL.AAC2.0.H.264-CtrlHD

Jessie says "shit hits the fan" in the next one


----------



## youngian (Aug 14, 2012)

After watching 5/5 the sheer ambition of this programme even on the 5th series is stunning.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 15, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> nah i reckon hank will know before the end of this part of the season. Also what about Walt Jr? Do you guys think that he'll find out before long?


 
Walt Jr will die in his muscle car. Gotta happen and whether it's before or after he finds out doesn't matter much - the White family is torn apart either way.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Aug 15, 2012)

I reckon Hank'll find out in E8, leaving a cliffhanger before the break for next year.


----------



## madamv (Aug 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Hank and Marie get to keep Holly as a trade off???


http://blogs.amctv.com/breaking-bad/2012/08/hanks-blog-teen-spirit.php

Hank posts a blog about being a pappa?  Coincidence?


----------



## Superdupastupor (Aug 18, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> nah i reckon hank will know before the end of this part of the season. Also what about Walt Jr? Do you guys think that he'll find out before long?


 
Walt jnr. is building up to an massive 'going of the rails' teenage moment. Might get on the meth bringing home to walt Snr the destruction that he is causing to society?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 18, 2012)

Superdupastupor said:


> Walt jnr. is building up to an massive 'going of the rails' teenage moment. Might get on the meth bringing home to walt Snr the destruction that he is causing to society?


 
Oh I never thought of Flynn doing meth.
Meth + muscle car = dead Flynn = need to cook some more to cover the funeral


----------



## Superdupastupor (Aug 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Oh I never thought of Flynn doing meth.
> Meth + muscle car = dead Flynn = need to cook some more to cover the funeral


 
He got caught out trying to buy some beer in season 1.

with the CP, his father's brush with cancer + now being cut off from his family and not told why- well that's more than enough.

Vince Gilligan has always said the show has been written to show actions have consequences.

oh dear i'm getting a little fanboi


----------



## Yata (Aug 18, 2012)

I think he's beyond the point of cooking meth to pay for necessities, now he just wants to be the next Jesse James

I think Hank being the one to find out who Heisenberg is would be a bit predictable I'd be disappointed if that were true, him dying would be more of a transformation for Walters character as he couldnt do it before but may do it now if needs be like if he gets too close to the truth or something


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 18, 2012)

Any sort of showdown between hank and walt would be incredible to watch, I hope it happens.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm expecting Walt to be put in a situation where he finds out that Hank is on his way to clue that Walt knows for sure will reveal him. One Walt can not hide before Hank gets there.

Then comes the moral dilemma of whether he offs his brother or lets himself get discovered and its all-over.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 19, 2012)

Gromit said:


> I'm expecting Walt to be put in a situation where he finds out that Hank is on his way to clue that Walt knows for sure will reveal him. One Walt can not hide before Hank gets there.
> 
> Then comes the moral dilemma of whether he offs his brother or lets himself get discovered and its all-over.


 
Hank isn't his brother. He's just an in law. Better Call Tod.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2012)

Brother in law!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 19, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Hank isn't his brother. He's just an in law. Better Call Tod.



He has been like proper brother to him over the years. He even paid for his treatment remember.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 19, 2012)

Gromit said:


> He has been like proper brother to him over the years. He even paid for his treatment remember.


 
And why did he pay for his treatment?

Anyway, Walt doesn't give a shit about Hank. He used him in the pilot episode and look at that stunt he pulled on Hank to bug his office in the latest episode.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 20, 2012)

Breaking.Bad.S05E06.iNTERNAL.720p.HDTV.x264


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 20, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Breaking.Bad.S05E06.iNTERNAL.720p.HDTV.x264


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 20, 2012)

like a sad fuck i stayed up last night to watch this.

brilliant episode


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 20, 2012)

You're thinking, 'ffs Walt, take the money and get out' but you know he's not going to. His speech about his former company was the key here; after a lifetime of humiliation and defeat Walt is not giving up on his one chance to be the big man.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you reckon Jesse will get out of the meth business? I think he's increasingly close to seeing Walt for what he really is.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, great episode. More information about what happened at grey matter and what's driving walt, possibly Jesse now realises what Mike has been saying.. and then Walt's plan - which I'm guessing is that he wants an intro to the new people who wanted to buy the methlamine, with the intention of selling them meth and taking over their business eventually.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 20, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Do you reckon Jesse will get out of the meth business? I think he's increasingly close to seeing Walt for what he really is.


 
There was a very telling look on Jesse's face when Walt said it wasn't about the meth business or the money business, but that he was in the empire business.
I think that Jesse wants out, but Walt's plan probably involves finding some way to make sure he gets pulled back in.  I can't imagine this series without Jesse and so I don't see how they can write him out.. but also think they've really given him the motivation to leave and he's seeing things the sensible way - that $5m will set him up for life.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't mean get out of the series completely but I mean to realise that Walt is a cunt.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 20, 2012)

"I'm building an empire"

He won't stop until he destroys himself now...


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 20, 2012)

Yep.

Heading for a crash.



Spoiler



I did think Mike was a bit stupid to restrain him with just that plastic thing though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, it was kinda obvious that Walt would escape


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 20, 2012)

Why did he do it?


----------



## BigTom (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah, seemed very lax from mike that, out of character really.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 20, 2012)

Can't wait for the next one though


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 20, 2012)

Can anyone explain how Walt didn't simply electrocute himself?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 20, 2012)

He would have electrocuted hImself. Hence the burn. But house hold electricity isn't sufficient to kill. Hurt cause fires but like that not lethal. 

What wasn't explained was why the fuse didn't blow cos it would have done. 

Jessie won't leave. He's filming again in November.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 20, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> He would have electrocuted hImself. Hence the burn. But house hold electricity isn't sufficient to kill. Hurt cause fires but like that not lethal.
> 
> What wasn't explained was why the fuse didn't blow cos it would have done.
> 
> Jessie won't leave. He's filming again in November.


 
I know but do you reckon he ccould get out of the meth business? Some of his lines to Walt were pretty telling. "I don't think a meth empire is really something to be proud of" etc


----------



## madamv (Aug 20, 2012)

That dinner scene was brilliant.  I am really enjoying this season of Jessie.  Good boy reaching Breaking Bad now turning around.  I knew he wasnt going to be involved with the melting of the kid; the music in that scene was perfect.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 21, 2012)

madamv said:


> That dinner scene was brilliant. I am really enjoying this season of Jessie. Good boy reaching Breaking Bad now turning around. I knew he wasnt going to be involved with the melting of the kid; the music in that scene was perfect.


 
I was pissing myself laughing at that scene. So well acted by all three.
Blatant product placement for Albertsons - hadn't really noticed any of that before in BB.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 21, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I know but do you reckon he ccould get out of the meth business? Some of his lines to Walt were pretty telling. "I don't think a meth empire is really something to be proud of" etc


yeah Jessie has always had a troubled conscience though.  Since the death of his girl... he's consistently however always made the wrong decision, driven himself deep in.  After all if he really wanted out why didn't he stay with his girl and the boy who nearly died because of his meth issues.

He's tourtured because he knows he's fucked up life a lot.  his house being his parents house etc... unable to move on and so forth...


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> yeah Jessie has always had a troubled conscience though. Since the death of his girl... he's consistently however always made the wrong decision, driven himself deep in. After all if he really wanted out why didn't he stay with his girl and the boy who nearly died because of his meth issues.
> 
> He's tourtured because he knows he's fucked up life a lot. his house being his parents house etc... unable to move on and so forth...


 
Well he didn't know that Walt in effect killed his girl and also poisoned Brock. 
He might well have a different perspective if he knew what we do.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 21, 2012)

Do you think he will ever find out?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 21, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Do you think he will ever find out?


 
Who knows? You would assume he would if this was Boardwalk Empire or something like that but this is BB and the writers are twisted.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> He would have electrocuted hImself. Hence the burn. But house hold electricity isn't sufficient to kill. Hurt cause fires but like that not lethal.


 
It's not just a question of hurt though, a mains shock would cause violent muscle spasms that would make it impossible to keep the wires there long enough to melt the strap. I've been shocked from the mains a couple of times and I've never been in a position to carry on with what I was doing.

US mains is half the voltage of our mains of course, but I reckon 120V would still hurt.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> house hold electricity isn't sufficient to kill


Bollocks - household mains is more than enough to kill (even the 120V you get in America), dependant on the duration of shock and the points of contact.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 21, 2012)

Something about electricity taking the easiest path, from wire too wire, and something about arc welding.
something about voltage not being relevant
something about only taking milliamps to kill a man

something something something ohms law


----------



## BigTom (Aug 21, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Well he didn't know that Walt in effect killed his girl and also poisoned Brock.
> He might well have a different perspective if he knew what we do.


 
Didn't he already tell Jesse he'd effectively killed her in the fly episode in season 3 or 4?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 21, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Didn't he already tell Jesse he'd effectively killed her in the fly episode in season 3 or 4?


 
I must watch that episode again. I remember it was very late one night that I watched it and it is quite pivotal at least in terms of season 4. That'll keep my BB fix going til Monday.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 21, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Didn't he already tell Jesse he'd effectively killed her in the fly episode in season 3 or 4?


 
he got close to admitting it iirc, but didn't


----------



## mack (Aug 21, 2012)

Kinda of speechless after that last episode.. that dinner scene was just brilliant.


----------



## Yata (Aug 21, 2012)

2 more to go this idea better be good


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 21, 2012)

Classic comedy dinner table awkwardness


----------



## revol68 (Aug 21, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Classic comedy dinner table awkwardness


 
As soon as I watched that I thought, "Classic GIF"

Last episode was fucking holy fuck good!


----------



## revol68 (Aug 21, 2012)

Seriously it's awesome now, Walt is now capital, expansion for the sake of expansion, he is the rational miser.

Such an good episode, christ even Skylar was funny.


----------



## youngian (Aug 21, 2012)

Was Jessie at the dinner slightly acting out the naive early version of himself, not knowing how much Skyler knows?

Wasn't sure if Hank knew of Saul before and seemd he hadn't. Loved the line: "Where did you get your law degree, clown school where you got your suit?"

Read an interview with the writer who pitched the story ark as 'Mr Chips to Scarface.'

How right, Walt is a monster, we may of gone along with him up to a point but there is very little humanity left in him at all now.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 22, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> You're thinking, 'ffs Walt, take the money and get out' but you know he's not going to. His speech about his former company was the key here; after a lifetime of humiliation and defeat Walt is not giving up on his one chance to be the big man.


 
Yup, BIG plot device thingy - was beginning to see Walt's actions drift into the implausible, though now it makes (a bit of!) sense.

Was a bit  at the handcuff scene - didn't he go for the burn a the artery point? Surely the first thing you'd consider is doing it away from - if you'll excuse my reference point - the wrist slitters first point of call?

Either way another great episode


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 22, 2012)

The music in the opening scene was very reminiscent of the music in Half Life


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Aug 22, 2012)

youngian said:


> Wasn't sure if Hank knew of Saul before and seemd he hadn't. Loved the line: "Where did you get your law degree, clown school where you got your suit?"


 
Pretty sure Saul was involved when Badger got busted in s2, and also when Hank beat the crap out of Jesse, so i'm sure they've met before.


----------



## mack (Aug 23, 2012)

Sweet sneakers


----------



## Gromit (Aug 23, 2012)

youngian said:


> Read an interview with the writer who pitched the story ark as 'Mr Chips to Scarface.'



Lets not forget that we've seen Walt buying a machine gun at that diner. 

I'm pretty damn sure Walt is going to utter the words "say hello to my little friend" before this is all over. We've already seen Walt and Walt jnr watching that scene at home as Skyler looks on disapprovingly.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 23, 2012)

mack said:


> Sweet sneakers


 
The blue dye only looks  91.3% pure. 
Destroy the batch.


----------



## Firky (Aug 23, 2012)

Been avoiding reading this thread as I want to download S5 in one go and watch it back to back. 

Anyway, I got sick of waiting and downloaded EP1 last night... fucking brilliant 

YEAH, BIATCH! MAGNETS!


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Firky (Aug 24, 2012)

Caught up with BB, watched the last two episodes tonight to take me up to date. I feel sad that I have to wait a week between each one now


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 24, 2012)

you think that's bad soon you will have to wait 6-7 months for the next one


----------



## Firky (Aug 24, 2012)

Have you noticed that Jesse and Walt sometimes wear almost matching clothes? It's happened several times over all five of the series.

It's obviously deliberate.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## frogwoman (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm going to have to resist the temptation to pull another all-nighter tomorrow night in order to watch this.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 27, 2012)

*Breaking Bad S05E07 PROPER 720p HDTV x264 EVOLVE*


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 27, 2012)

another good episode!


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2012)

fantastic episode


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2012)

walt you cunt


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2012)

Spoiler



RIP Mike


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 27, 2012)

Great episode but what is it with the flash frames?  I noticed one just after the credits at 6:55 and one at 12:09 when the scene changes after they retrieve the methylamine from the car wash.


----------



## pppPenguin (Aug 27, 2012)

Advertisements, guessing the person who uploaded the episode missed cutting it off by about 0.2 seconds.

Anyway, shits going down, only one more episode to go then a whole year of patience for eight more.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2012)

Predictions for last episode then anyone?


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 27, 2012)

Did you get the proper release? That's why I posted it.... No fucked up frames


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh and FUCK another ace one


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 27, 2012)

pppPenguin said:


> Advertisements, guessing the person who uploaded the episode missed cutting it off by about 0.2 seconds.


 
Ah, of course.  I had completely forgotten such things existed having not seen broadcast TV in quite some time.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Aug 28, 2012)

During the argument with Jesse, while Walt was yelling 'YOU GET NOTHING'... was anyone else thinking of Gene Wilder's Willy Wonka?


----------



## Yata (Aug 28, 2012)

Metal Malcolm said:


> During the argument with Jesse, while Walt was yelling 'YOU GET NOTHING'... was anyone else thinking of Gene Wilder's Willy Wonka?


no but lol

whatever happens in the next one they better not make too much of a cliffhanger cause a year is a long time :s


----------



## magneze (Aug 28, 2012)

Metal Malcolm said:


> During the argument with Jesse, while Walt was yelling 'YOU GET NOTHING'... was anyone else thinking of Gene Wilder's Willy Wonka?


 I was thinking it was more like a teenager having a strop.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm slightly surprised by Mike not having Saul as his lawyer though - I suppose that was because he wanted to retain a degree of independence/disassociation from the other crims who all had Saul as the lawyer?


----------



## mack (Aug 28, 2012)

So how is Walt going to silence the nine? Threaten the families? or assuming for plot purposes they are all in the same jail will Walt launch an assault and blow them up..or something.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Aug 28, 2012)

mack said:


> assuming for plot purposes they are all in the same jail will Walt launch an assault and blow them up..or something.


 
Nah, would never work. I mean, for that, he'd need some kind of ridiculous huge assault rifle or someth....ohhhhhh

(really though, no. There's no way they could string that out for another 9 episodes...)


----------



## magneze (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm hoping that Walt goes nuts and gets a tank.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 28, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I'm slightly surprised by Mike not having Saul as his lawyer though - I suppose that was because he wanted to retain a degree of independence/disassociation from the other crims who all had Saul as the lawyer?



You got it backwards. Saul was Mike's lawyer (for official stuff). The 9 all had the guy who goes to the bank as their lawyer. Although in truth Mike is paying both.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 28, 2012)

magneze said:


> I'm hoping that Walt goes nuts and gets a tank.



Magnets Bitch! Worked for the laptop. Criminals are like laptops yes?


----------



## magneze (Aug 28, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Magnets Bitch! Worked for the laptop. Criminals are like laptops yes?


Maybe Walt will invent a meat magnet.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 28, 2012)

Too far, Walter.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 28, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> *Breaking Bad S05E07 PROPER 720p HDTV x264 EVOLVE*


 
And here's me thinking it's Monday and waiting for the torrent, too much fun this past weekend. Cheers!


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 28, 2012)

So predictions for last episode of the season? Is Walt and jesse's relationship permanently fucked now? What about Hank?


----------



## BigTom (Aug 28, 2012)

well that was a good episode, sad to see mike go, he was an excellent character.

I have no predictions for the last episode - Mike's men could spill the beans but how many of them know Walt, except by name as Heisenberg? The laundry owner perhaps could give a description/photo fit. 
Jesse seems pretty firmly out, despite Walt trying to keep him in, over confident that he could manipulate him (which tbf he's always done easily enough in the past).
Walt's house is so darkly lit now, I assume that's different from earlier series as it does fit the mood.


----------



## madamv (Aug 29, 2012)

How sad to see Mike off'd.  He was a great character.  Wonder how that will sit with Jessie; too scared to leave, too saddened to stay.   I keep thinking of the flash forward and Walts hair.  If the laundry man can id sketch Heisenberg, growing hair is the first way to avoid looking so obviously like him.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 29, 2012)

mack said:


> So how is Walt going to silence the nine? Threaten the families? or assuming for plot purposes they are all in the same jail will Walt launch an assault and blow them up..or something.


 
Tod has family inside. For plot purposes it will be the same jail(s).

Is Mike really dead? I reckon probably as the writers wouldn't pull another Beineke in the same half-season.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 29, 2012)

yeah, he's dead, he told Walt to shut up so he could die in peace then fell off whatever he was sitting on sideways. Definitely dead.


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2012)

Gromit said:


> You got it backwards. Saul was Mike's lawyer (for official stuff). The 9 all had the guy who goes to the bank as their lawyer. Although in truth Mike is paying both.


Mike was Sauls P.I., so Saul became his lawyer almost by default I guess.

Yet another cracking episode. Walt almost makes you think he's being a decent guy by warning Mike, but then....

Todd is gonna be key in the next 9 episodes, those nmotes he was taking during the cook are going to bite someone very hard in the ass.  And those prison contacts he so casually mentioned a couple of weeks ago.....

Bit surprised at Walts complete inability to know how to play Jesse to keep him (at least temporarily) onside.  Wouldnt have been hard to come up with something to keep him happy, a promise to buy his share from the next cook, some kind of silent partnership.  But, I suppose, Walt transformation is complete now, he is nothing more than an utter cunt who cares about no one.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 29, 2012)

belboid said:


> Todd is gonna be key in the next 9 episodes, those nmotes he was taking during the cook are going to bite someone very hard in the ass. And those prison contacts he so casually mentioned a couple of weeks ago.....


 
He's stil got that spider as well.


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> He's stil got that spider as well.


oh yes!  Anyone worked out what kind it was??


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 29, 2012)

Jesse is bound to go and see Schulyer (or however you spell it) to say walt is really way off the hook. Maybe they'll devise a plan. Also, she hasn't had sex in a while.


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2012)

I think Schulyer is in The Archers, tho that would make for an interesting mash-up


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 29, 2012)

belboid said:


> I think Schulyer is in The Archers, tho that would make for an interesting mash-up


 

That's the old spelling of the name (well somewhere close to that, I'm not good at Dutch) but Skyler is the modern take on it and I just looked at AMC's site and they spell it the modern way. Always thought it was a guy's name.


----------



## madamv (Aug 29, 2012)

All aboard the skylark!


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 29, 2012)

Am I the only person who thinks Walt might have an affair with Lydia?


----------



## veracity (Aug 29, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Jesse is bound to go and see Schulyer (or however you spell it) to say walt is really way off the hook. Maybe they'll devise a plan. Also, she hasn't had sex in a while.


Yep, seconded. They gave each other a look that says they'll surely fuck.

And it would serve Walt right.


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Am I the only person who thinks Walt might have an affair with Lydia?


that'd be fun, let everyone go off happily into the sunset with their new partners.

Just realised Lydia has twice been the love of David Tenants life - in Single Father & Casanova.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 29, 2012)

Lydia is a milf.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 29, 2012)

veracity said:


> Yep, seconded. They gave each other a look that says they'll surely fuck.
> 
> And it would serve Walt right.


 
And Jesse has a bit of form with older blondes


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 29, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Am I the only person who thinks Walt might have an affair with Lydia?


 
Yeah possibly with Lydia as the instigator.

Could well be that Walt hasn't had sex since he was 25. Don't rule out anything; Flynn and Holly could be other peoples.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 29, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah possibly with Lydia as the instigator.
> 
> Could well be that Walt hasn't had sex since he was 25. Don't rule out anything; Flynn and Holly could be other peoples.


 
But he butt banged Skylar in the first series.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 29, 2012)

Did he?


----------



## revol68 (Aug 29, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Did he?


 
yeah, against the fridge I think


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2012)

No, in bed, at the end of the very first episode


----------



## revol68 (Aug 29, 2012)

oh yeah the dirty rapey old bastard never managed the bumming did he?


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2012)

mm, it is possible to bum in bed y'know


----------



## revol68 (Aug 29, 2012)

belboid said:


> mm, it is possible to bum in bed y'know


 
yeah but he was definitely going for an up the bum that time against the fridge.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 29, 2012)

How do we know it's up the bum?


----------



## revol68 (Aug 29, 2012)

just watched it again, two things, he might have got the tip in and clearly he has an Incredible Hulk fetish, no doubt identifying with him as a victim of the science/military complex but also having a sexual attraction to him, articulating the huge narcissism we are only fully seeing now.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 29, 2012)

revol68 said:


> But he butt banged Skylar in the first series.


 
I forgot about that. He did a rear entry manoeuvre right at the end of the pilot; or at least if you watch it again that's the impression the director gave.
I think there's more to his and Skyler's relationship that's still untold but maybe that's small chips now that he's going for full out world domination.


----------



## madamv (Aug 29, 2012)

You lot make me grin...


----------



## Shreddy (Aug 30, 2012)

Good thread...and may I say...

Fuck me

Best show on television

My head nearly explodes every time

I mean really

fuck me


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 30, 2012)

yep defo the best show on tv by a mile. can't believe next sunday is the last episode for a year


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 30, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> yep defo the best show on tv by a mile. can't believe next sunday is the last episode for a year


 
I've never done this before but I'm definitely going to watch the entire the series again during the long break. I did watch the pilot and a couple of other episodes before this season started and it was worse it. There's so many things we've probably forgotten about on Walt's road to being a bad fucker e.g. his relationship with Bogdan the car wash guy.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 31, 2012)

Just managed to catch up with this weeks episode.

God knows what's coming up now, other than I'll put money on a massive, fuck off huge cliffhanger


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 31, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just managed to catch up with this weeks episode.
> 
> God knows what's coming up now, other than I'll put money on a massive, fuck off huge cliffhanger


 
One thing that occurred to me in the season 5/7 episode was - at the DEA video conference -= that Hank's boss may be in on the Fring thing somehow. Gus and Tio are due to appear in a flashback scene.

Could Hank get fired and become a vigilante?


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## joustmaster (Aug 31, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> One thing that occurred to me in the season 5/7 episode was - at the DEA video conference -= that Hank's boss may be in on the Fring thing somehow.?


Yes, I thought this too


----------



## Yata (Aug 31, 2012)

Didnt Gus or Mike or someone say they had someone in the DEA a while back? Or was that resolved already? BB Marathon due for me I think lol


----------



## Firky (Aug 31, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> yep defo the best show on tv by a mile. can't believe next sunday is the last episode for a year


 
I am hoping it'll be leaked.


----------



## OneStrike (Aug 31, 2012)

It gets tough for my addled brain to piece everything together, buy yes, Gus' close dealings with the police must have left him with something other than a chance to hear loose lips talk.  I don't remember any corrupt cops being caught out yet?


----------



## OneStrike (Aug 31, 2012)

firky said:


> I am hoping it'll be leaked.


 
Edit: Do*n't fucking* share if you get your hands on a spoiler!


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm confused, how can Mike be dead? The episode where Walt sat at the breakfast bar and shaped his bacon in to a 52, Mike walked in to the cafe. Walt recently had his 51, when Skyler reluctantly shaped his bacon after prompting from Walt JR. Surely Walt is still 51.

Have I missed the plot?


----------



## OneStrike (Aug 31, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> Have I missed the plot?


 
Originally I wasn't sure if that 52 thing was set in the future, the season then being the prelude to that but I guess not.  Walt was throwing the waitress a swerve ball?  If that's the case, he has a big fuck off gun knocking about somewhere.


----------



## Yata (Aug 31, 2012)

It wasnt Mike in the Dennys, just checked


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 31, 2012)

Yata said:


> It wasnt Mike in the Dennys, just checked


 
Ah okay, thanks, I was beginning to doubt that it was myself. I suppose it was a prelude. RIP Mike. A likeable, murderous, old rogue.


----------



## OneStrike (Aug 31, 2012)

Just re-watched it, I can see why I and others thought it was Mike, especially on a small screen from here. 

http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/player/vidbull.php?id=usp0f92c8reg


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2012)

Yata said:


> It wasnt Mike in the Dennys, just checked


Yeah it was that prospector from Deadwood who married Alma Garret


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 31, 2012)

OneStrike said:


> It gets tough for my addled brain to piece everything together, buy yes, Gus' close dealings with the police must have left him with something other than a chance to hear loose lips talk. I don't remember any corrupt cops being caught out yet?


 
Mike was a corrupt cop in Philadelphia. Him and the DEA man might have met there.


----------



## Yata (Sep 2, 2012)

Found this on Reddit

http://i.imgur.com/mdRfS.jpg

http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/z73v9/today_i_did_a_watercolor_of_heisenberg_walter/

The BB Reddit is pretty interesting actually if anyone here not seen it already- http://www.reddit.com/r/breakingbad/ (only just discovered Reddit after like 12+ years on the internet lol)


http://i.imgur.com/WIGFN.jpg woah !


----------



## Shreddy (Sep 3, 2012)

'soft' spoiler alert...

Look over yonder what do you see
The sun is a-risin' most definitely
A new day is comin' people are changin'
Ain't it beautiful crystal blue persuasion

Better get ready gonna see the light
Love, love is the answer and that's all right
So don't you give up now so easy to find
Just look to your soul and open your mind

Crystal blue persuasion, mm-hmm
It's a new vibration
Crystal blue persuasion, crystal
Blue persuasion
Maybe tomorrow when He looks down
Every green field and every town
All of his children every nation
There'll be peace and good brotherhood
Crystal blue persuasion



Fucking brilliant


----------



## Superdupastupor (Sep 3, 2012)

I know it's after the fact but I knew that was going to happen.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 3, 2012)

Fucking hell, those prison murders were not pleasant to watch at all


----------



## belboid (Sep 3, 2012)

hmmm, final episode downloaded.....should I watch it now or got to work?  dilemmas dilemmas...


----------



## Gromit (Sep 3, 2012)

So the burning question is what happened at the check up to soften up Walt? Should we assume that the cancer is back?

Some great scenes.

Walt acting all sarcastic to Lydia when in fact killing her there and then was exactly his plan.
Jessie thinking Walt had come to off him.
The prison 2 minutes.

I'm not sure the end scene was justified though. So his initials match, he already knew that, so what!


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 3, 2012)

Gromit said:


> I'm not sure the end scene was justified though. So his initials match, he already knew that, so what!


 
Finding it in walts house though, it connects walt to gale.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry slept in

*Breaking Bad S05E08 720p HDTV x264 IMMERSE*


----------



## BigTom (Sep 3, 2012)

Loved all the references to earlier seasons throughout that episode, brilliant again.

The book also had Gale's initials in it and was addressed to "my other WW" (or something similar), so it does matter - and as has been discussed on here already, there's the question of whether Hank really knew already but was unable to admit it to himself as he couldn't understand Walt as a person doing something like that.

The check up imo was a reference to the scene somewhere in s1 or 2 where Walt's cancer is clear and he goes into that toilet and hits the paper towel dispenser that you see with damage in this episode - somewhere earlier in this thread I said that when he does that there's a shot with a particular look on walt's face where something changed for him and cooking meth wasn't about him dying anymore but was about something else. I think the checkup scene was a reference to that rather than hinting his cancer is back, though you could be right, don't think we should assume it - there were lots and lots of references to earlier episodes and series in this one.
I think that when he saw that he had more money than could be counted, that was when he changed. He wanted to be worth more than grey matter and seeing that huge pile of money did that for him.

I really thought they were going to end this episode with everything seemingly wrapped up and the cliffhanger being completely about how the second half of this season pans out.. now we know that it's going to be Hank trying to prove Walt is the cook..


----------



## Gromit (Sep 3, 2012)

belboid said:


> hmmm, final episode downloaded.....should I watch it now or got to work?  dilemmas dilemmas...



I got a ton of stuff to do today. I couldn't start any of it till I saw this episode first. 

So how long till the second half of the series again?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 3, 2012)

forever  (or that's how it'll feel)


----------



## belboid (Sep 3, 2012)

He always knew, deep down, just needed something to hit him in the face so the blinkers could come off.

No other way the (half) series could end.


----------



## belboid (Sep 3, 2012)

Gromit said:


> So how long till the second half of the series again?


only 44 more weeks to go...


----------



## belboid (Sep 3, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> Do you think his keeping the Walt Whitman book, when he was unpacking might add to his downfall?
> Hank might see it and start thinking.


good call


----------



## belboid (Sep 3, 2012)

BigTom said:


> The book also had Gale's initials in it and was addressed to "my other WW" (or something similar)


it reads:
"To my other favourite WW. It's an honour working with you.  Fondly, GB'

ouch


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 3, 2012)

bloody hell that final scene!


----------



## OneStrike (Sep 3, 2012)

I've broke the link to avoid spoiling, the last few seconds...kind of .

http://www.   youtube.com/watch?v=G9juEr4980A&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 3, 2012)

ace one again !!!

Can't wait for the new ones....


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 3, 2012)

I can't believe its another year till the next bb


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 3, 2012)

July 15, 2013


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd also just like to add:


Spoiler






Metal Malcolm said:


> I reckon Hank'll find out in E8, leaving a cliffhanger before the break for next year.





 
CALLED IT.


----------



## Yata (Sep 4, 2012)

Why the hell would he keep it there like that? I am disappoint


----------



## madamv (Sep 4, 2012)

And the clock was ticking when Skylark was washing up and he came in and said 'Im out'


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 4, 2012)

Yata said:


> Why the hell would he keep it there like that? I am disappoint


 
Yeah, after five series of evading the DEA, cartels and everyone else out to get him he leaves a clue where full-of-shit Hank is likely to see it. 

Crap (sic) end to the series.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Sep 4, 2012)

Really? Makes sense to me - bear in mind how when Hank though Gale was Heisenberg, Walt just had to correct him and stir shit up because he couldn't bear someone else taking credit, how he wouldn't take Mike's advice just towards the end. Didn't he see the book a few episodes ago, chuckle to himself about it, and then throw it back in the pile?

Walt isn't some criminal mastermind that always gets things right. He fucks up A LOT. Makes perfect sense to me that he'd leave the book lying round as a memento, not even thinking about how it could connect him to Gale.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 4, 2012)

Metal Malcolm said:


> Really? Makes sense to me - bear in mind how when Hank though Gale was Heisenberg, Walt just had to correct him and stir shit up because he couldn't bear someone else taking credit, how he wouldn't take Mike's advice just towards the end. Didn't he see the book a few episodes ago, chuckle to himself about it, and then throw it back in the pile?
> 
> Walt isn't some criminal mastermind that always gets things right. He fucks up A LOT. Makes perfect sense to me that he'd leave the book lying round as a memento, not even thinking about how it could connect him to Gale.


 
Maybe I've just become an action junkie and I like to see Lydia smile. It just had an anti-climatic feel to the ending.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2012)

I know nothing about Breaking Bad, but apparently Aaron Paul (aka Jesse Pinkman from 'Breaking Bad') was filming  in Brixton yesterday.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/film-crews-back-in-brixton.298678/


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Sep 4, 2012)

editor said:


> I know nothing about Breaking Bad, but apparently Aaron Paul (aka Jesse Pinkman from 'Breaking Bad') was filming in Brixton yesterday.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/film-crews-back-in-brixton.298678/


 
Nice, i'd seen on twitter that he said he was in London. You should watch BB btw, it's good 



twistedAM said:


> It just had an anti-climatic feel to the ending.


 
You have to admit though, it's a hell of a cliffhanger. We've been waiting for 5 series for Hank to find out, and now he knows.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 4, 2012)

Metal Malcolm said:


> I'd also just like to add:
> 
> CALLED IT.


I called it back in July..
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/breaking-bad-contains-spoilers.244599/page-40#post-11380911
In your face, sir


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 4, 2012)

I stand by what I said a few pages back - this is now Hanks breaking bad moment, will he bring down Walt (and the familly with him) or will he choose to cover him?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 4, 2012)

I think the book was a cheap plot device, Walt is willing to take risks but leaving that book with the note in it just doesn't seem believable.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 4, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I stand by what I said a few pages back - this is now Hanks breaking bad moment, will he bring down Walt (and the familly with him) or will he choose to cover him?



I think Hank is just going to go for Walter all out. No mental debate from him at all.



revol68 said:


> I think the book was a cheap plot device, Walt is willing to take risks but leaving that book with the note in it just doesn't seem believable.


I think its just his style, as Metal Malcolm says above


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 4, 2012)

Tbf guys, it was hardly the least predictable of all outcomes  The program could never come to an end without the Hank issue being resolved.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 4, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Tbf guys, it was hardly the least predictable of all outcomes  The program could never come to an end without the Hank issue being resolved.


As long as we are agreed that I was right first.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree, I think Hank will go for Walt now. He'll be furious at being deceived and having potentially put his career at risk.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Sep 4, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> I called it back in July..
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/breaking-bad-contains-spoilers.244599/page-40#post-11380911
> In your face, sir


 
You did indeed - I bow down to your superior predictive knowledge.

I do, however, wish you'd posted this. Perfect time for it.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sure Hank will go for Walt, though the DEA will take some convincing I'm sure, especially if Walt has actually stopped.  
I think the book was a bit odd tbh, my memory is that Walt has always been very meticulous about clearing up clues and I'm surprised he kept the book after Gale's death, but perhaps a rewatch of the earlier series will change my mind on that.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't think Walt will stop. He'll end up changing his mind. Can't see him going back into middle class suburbia again. I don't think it's just about the money for him. He doesn't have that kind of power or respect being a teacher etc.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 4, 2012)

And let's not forget, there's the issue of a rather large machine gun to resolve


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I don't think Walt will stop. He'll end up changing his mind. Can't see him going back into middle class suburbia again. I don't think it's just about the money for him. He doesn't have that kind of power or respect being a teacher etc.


 
I don't think he'll have a choice now. The rest is a cat and mouse game of him evading capture from Hank, although that contradicts the plot of the Eastern Europe exports.

Jeez this series moved too fast IMO...Juts thinking we had a whole multi-level jail murder spree, a train hijack, startup of a new business to a whole new territory, all in the space of a single episode each.

Also, did I miss something with Skylar and the money? Just seemed to come out of nowhere plot wise.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 4, 2012)

She was putting it in the garage before.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 4, 2012)

Self storage facility not garage. 

For me the cliff hanger was all too bog standard. 

Walt retires. All ties to him have been eliminated.  So how do we get another 8 episodes out of this. His identy is discovered from a small oversight forcing him back into the game. 

The question is whether it will be a game of pretence or out and out confrontation.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 4, 2012)

Gromit said:


> The question is whether it will be... out and out confrontation.


MASSIVE MACHINE GUN


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Sep 4, 2012)

BigTom said:


> I think the book was a bit odd tbh, my memory is that Walt has always been very meticulous about clearing up clues and I'm surprised he kept the book after Gale's death, but perhaps a rewatch of the earlier series will change my mind on that.


 
Part of the episode was showing how he'd become slack recently - leaving the fly to live in the first scene, letting Lydia live, getting Todd involved. Think of the pack of meth falling off the table and how haphazardly they stack the cash in the montage. Also I'm sure Walt saw the book a couple of episodes ago, chuckled to himself and put it back down. He thinks he's invincible now and he got sloppy.


----------



## Yata (Sep 4, 2012)

Just checked the Wiki didnt realise but the guy selling Walt the machine gun is the same one who sold him the handgun to kill Gus with in season 4.

Edit: wrote loads more but wiped my hand over the touchpad on my laptop and it fucking went back a page and lost it all oh well fuck it one year cant wait


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 4, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> I don't think he'll have a choice now. The rest is a cat and mouse game of him evading capture from Hank, although that contradicts the plot of the Eastern Europe exports.


 
The retirement thing puzzles me.

Was he just lying to Skyler?

if he wasn't, then how is he going to explain that to Loopy Lydia and the Czech mafia?

I hope Hank eats ricin in episode 9 and we get back to business.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 4, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> The retirement thing puzzles me.
> 
> Was he just lying to Skyler?
> 
> ...


 
He could sell his cook method - to Todd / Todd's gang, or to the people Mike introduced him to. Or he could just leave it, he's got all that cash, does Lydia know his real name, where he lives? Who does anymore aside from Jesse? I guess that wouldn't be hard to find out anyway, not been a problem for people in the past.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't think he will have given up..


----------



## belboid (Sep 4, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> if he wasn't, then how is he going to explain that to Loopy Lydia and the Czech mafia?


He's retired, fer sure.  Or he really hopes he has. Lydia schymdia, but the guys who were going to buy the precursor are unlikely to be happy with less than three months supply.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 4, 2012)

belboid said:


> He's retired, fer sure.  Or he really hopes he has. Lydia schymdia, but the guys who were going to buy the precursor are unlikely to be happy with less than three months supply.



They wanted the competition gone initially. That was their prime reason for buying. 
They'll have that as consolation so won't be too upset unless they are really greedy.


----------



## madamv (Sep 4, 2012)

Tod could carry on being their guy


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 4, 2012)

Watched the inside breaking bad, it was good it confirms that Hank knows for sure it's him, which we all knew etc


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 4, 2012)

Could he be setting up Todd and the white supreacists as the Heisenburg gang?


----------



## Structaural (Sep 4, 2012)

What are you prepared to tell us at this point about the story of the final eight episodes?

A.
This is where it all comes to an end. There will be resolution in these final eight. We will know where everybody stands. Gosh, what can I say about it? I’m being very maddeningly vague and general. We are going to swing for the fences in these final eight episodes. It’s terrifying, and yet it’s liberating for me and for the writers to know that these are the final eight hours that we’ll ever have for this series. There’s been talk of a movie and whatnot, but I can tell you that none of that is even remotely on my radar right now. As far as I’m concerned, the end of this story is contained within these final eight episodes. We now have freedom, carte blanche I suppose, to dispense with the timid, pusillanimous storytelling we’ve been doing so far.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 4, 2012)

http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2...n-on-breaking-bad-and-the-plumbing-of-it-all/


----------



## dylans (Sep 5, 2012)

The most chilling part of that final episode was when Walt visits Jesse and leaves him his money. Jesse knows that he has ordered the mass murder of the prisoners and probably suspects he has killed Mike. There is that awkward moment of small talk and nostalgic reminiscing before Jesse makes his excuses and Walt leaves. They are talking about a simpler time and both understand that that time is over forever. Something has changed in Walt and there is no going back.

After Walt shows him the bag of money on the step and leaves, Jesse breaks down, tosses the gun he has been holding behind his back across the room and collapses in relief and shock against the wall. I thought that scene was very revealing. Jesse knows that Walt is now a ruthless killer and fully expected to be killed himself. The fact that he wasn't, that instead Walt has given him his share and left, has left him all at once relieved, scared and confused. There is still something between them, there is still some glimmer of respect and decency in Walt, but it feels like goodbye. It was a scene that was both terrifying and strangely moving.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 5, 2012)

If I was Jessie I'd now be taking that money and leaving town. 

Find another Saul somewhere who could hide the cash in a Swiss bank account, arrange fake ID and zoom off to live abroad I'd go.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 5, 2012)

Gromit said:


> If I was Jessie I'd now be taking that money and leaving town.
> 
> Find another Saul somewhere who could hide the cash in a Swiss bank account, arrange fake ID and zoom off to live abroad I'd go.


Id be growing my hair and buying a huge gun


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2012)

madamv said:


> Tod could carry on being their guy


it'd be foolish to let Todd (and his nazi friends) carry on - he wouldnt want anything that could still be traced back to him going on, and Todd would be using that notebook, as well as that method. With Walt 'out' there'd be no great reason for him to keep his mouth shut either


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 5, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Yeah, I'm sure Hank will go for Walt, though the DEA will take some convincing I'm sure, especially if Walt has actually stopped.
> I think the book was a bit odd tbh, my memory is that Walt has always been very meticulous about clearing up clues and I'm surprised he kept the book after Gale's death, but perhaps a rewatch of the earlier series will change my mind on that.


Is he not meticulous after the fact in a lot of cases though?
I'll have to re-watch the whole thing to while away the long months ahead anyway.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 5, 2012)

BigTom said:


> He could sell his cook method - to Todd / Todd's gang, or to the people Mike introduced him to. Or he could just leave it, he's got all that cash, does Lydia know his real name, where he lives? Who does anymore aside from Jesse? I guess that wouldn't be hard to find out anyway, not been a problem for people in the past.


 
Walt took a long, meaningful look at Todd when he was writing down the method in his little notebook. I'm sure he'll not want to leave Todd lying around as a loose end...


----------



## BigTom (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, I think you're both right about Todd/Todd's gang.. I wonder if the machine gun is to take them out. or walt might try to set them up using Todd's notebook for the evidence that Todd was the cook and this was the gang, and the DEA feeling happy they've got their man with Hank knowing they haven't.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 5, 2012)

dylans said:


> The most chilling part of that final episode was when Walt visits Jesse and leaves him his money. Jesse knows that he has ordered the mass murder of the prisoners and probably suspects he has killed Mike. There is that awkward moment of small talk and nostalgic reminiscing before Jesse makes his excuses and Walt leaves. They are talking about a simpler time and both understand that that time is over forever. Something has changed in Walt and there is no going back.
> 
> After Walt shows him the bag of money on the step and leaves, Jesse breaks down, tosses the gun he has been holding behind his back across the room and collapses in relief and shock against the wall. I thought that scene was very revealing. Jesse knows that Walt is now a ruthless killer and fully expected to be killed himself. The fact that he wasn't, that instead Walt has given him his share and left, has left him all at once relieved, scared and confused. There is still something between them, there is still some glimmer of respect and decency in Walt, but it feels like goodbye. It was a scene that was both terrifying and strangely moving.


 
You could see that Jesse was realising that he'll never be 'out' as well. That money ties him to all sorts of horrible shit, whether he likes it or not.

I'm sure Walt is aware of this too, he wants to keep Jesse in the picture in one way or another...


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

madamv said:


> Tod could carry on being their guy


 
No way, just look at him. He's a dead man walking, they don't cast 2D characters with mediocre actors if they're going to have a major roles. Besides which he's too average looking.

Tod is M60 LMG fodder.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Yetman (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## magneze (Sep 5, 2012)

^ Yep, that and bunging Hank a holdall full of money might well sort it out.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 5, 2012)

Exactly. The rest of the show is now about Hank and the choice he has to make.


----------



## yardbird (Sep 5, 2012)

Tod blows himself up and a nazi or two, while trying his own cook.


----------



## magneze (Sep 5, 2012)

It has the making of a Hamlet-style ending where everyone dies.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 5, 2012)

magneze said:


> It has the making of a Hamlet-style ending where everyone dies.


 
SPOILER


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2012)

Naah, everything's gonna work out fine, till the IRS get on Walts back.  And _that_ is enough to send anyone ballistic


----------



## magneze (Sep 5, 2012)

Yetman said:


> SPOILER


Just idle speculation. I have no idea.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 5, 2012)

magneze said:


> Just idle speculation. I have no idea.


 
I was on about Hamlet you applejohn, I haven't read it


----------



## magneze (Sep 5, 2012)

You haven't read Hamlet? I'll get the bouncers over, can't have that in this forum.


----------



## manny-p (Sep 5, 2012)

Walt is mates with Nazi lowriders or Aryan brotherhood. Walt kills off the best character in Mike. I look forward to Walt dying a painful death.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 5, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Walt is mates with Nazi lowriders or Aryan brotherhood. Walt kills off the best character in Mike. I look forward to Walt dying a painful death.


 
I thought Mike was a great character but as a person he was hardly all that, he was just a typical cynical cop/ ex cop protecting the bosses, getting killed had to happen to him, loyalty to your bosses won't save you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2012)

He was an interesting character as someone who had broken bad a long time ago, and, unlike other characters, he seemed accepting of this. He knew he was a bad man.


----------



## kenny g (Sep 5, 2012)

I reckon he will kill Hank next episode or his missus will do it with him, might be a kind of Macbeth situation.


----------



## madamv (Sep 5, 2012)

But with Todd and his gang feeding the need, the storyline won't be about Walt cooking and the repercussions of that, it will be about hank and Walt and their fallout.   Whoever continues to cook will be irrellevant.  

My money is on the machine gun for Todd and his gang .... Good one whoever said that first... I can't check from my phone...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> He was an interesting character as someone who had broken bad a long time ago, and, unlike other characters, he seemed accepting of this. He knew he was a bad man.


 
It was nice that he got to die by the river at sunset like that. He clearly knew he was always gonna get killed sooner or later, hence the safety deposit box for his granddaughter.


----------



## Lily_stick (Sep 5, 2012)

Man, the best thing about this show is the speculating.  I love reading all your theories, and I love the fact that after me and my fella watch each new episode, we spend close to an hour talking about it in bed in the dark.  It's a show that really brings people together and provides so much entertainment long after the closing credits roll.  In a way I am glad that this speculating gets to last until next year.  It will be kinda sad when it's all over.  Of course it will also be glorious finding out...


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## manny-p (Sep 6, 2012)

madamv said:


> My money is on the machine gun for Todd and his gang .... Good one whoever said that first... I can't check from my phone...


 
Anyone got a youtube clip of Walt buying a machine gun? I can't remember that scene.


----------



## manny-p (Sep 6, 2012)

kenny g said:


> I reckon he will kill Hank next episode or his missus will do it with him, might be a kind of Macbeth situation.


 
Even though Hank is a cop. He is a really nice bloke. Will be a shame if he gets whacked.


----------



## madamv (Sep 6, 2012)

Manny, it was the opening scene of this season x


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2012)

madamv said:


> But with Todd and his gang feeding the need, the storyline won't be about Walt cooking and the repercussions of that, it will be about hank and Walt and their fallout. Whoever continues to cook will be irrellevant.


Nothing is irrelevant!


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Sep 6, 2012)

Lily_stick said:


> Man, the best thing about this show is the speculating. I love reading all your theories, and I love the fact that after me and my fella watch each new episode, we spend close to an hour talking about it in bed in the dark. It's a show that really brings people together and provides so much entertainment long after the closing credits roll. In a way I am glad that this speculating gets to last until next year. It will be kinda sad when it's all over. Of course it will also be glorious finding out...


 
I watched s1 and half of 2, and trailed off. It was my ex that persuaded me to get back into it, and I used to love chatting about each episode with her. To be honest, it's one of the only things I miss about that relationship, but having somewhere like this that I can come and discuss it instead definitely fills that hole.


----------



## Lily_stick (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, I have yet to find a better breaking bad discussion thread on the internets.  I am too greedy when it comes to this show, I have bedtime boyfriend chats about it, read about it on here then re-live each episode a million times by reading every decent review I can.  Den of Geek is my fave though.


----------



## Lily_stick (Sep 6, 2012)

Also - how the hell is it possible to 'trail off' from bb???


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2012)

Lily_stick said:


> Also - how the hell is it possible to 'trail off' from bb???


What do you mean? Taper off your addiction?
Find another fix of a different show!


----------



## Yetman (Sep 6, 2012)

Dexter's back next month I suppose...


----------



## Lily_stick (Sep 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What do you mean? Taper off your addiction?
> Find another fix of a different show!


  MM said that he 'trailed off' watching it in series 2, and it took someone else to make him 'get back into it'.

I just can't imagine how you could trail off watching bb, it's so ridiculously gripping, especially in series 2!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh right. Well, I don't know what people mean either. I've found it gripping throughout too. 
Maybe there weren't enough killings in s2


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2012)

Yetman said:


> Dexter's back next month I suppose...


Oh yeah! Pretty big development at the end of last season!


----------



## manny-p (Sep 6, 2012)

This guys has the machine gun clip in his review


----------



## manny-p (Sep 6, 2012)

madamv said:


> Manny, it was the opening scene of this season x


just rewatched the start of episode 1 season 5. he creates a 52 out of bacon at the dennys. Also the machine gun is an M62 with tracer bullets!


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 6, 2012)

manny-p said:


> This guys has the machine gun clip in his review




Lasted abotu 30 seconds...It's got that REALLY FUCKING ANNOYING mtv-style editing so it cuts out any pauses in speech from the presenters...Just how braindead are the twats that need/look at this sort of shite such that a pause for breath or natural break in dialogue is now seen as wasted air or a risk that they channel hop 

/derail etc


----------



## Lily_stick (Sep 6, 2012)

Plus the commentary itself is pretty dire.


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh right. Well, I don't know what people mean either. I've found it gripping throughout too.
> Maybe there weren't enough killings in s2


 
A plot that isn't tied up neatly at the end of each episode, minimal tits, guns, stunts and a lack of Danny Dyer I reckon.


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)

manny-p said:


> This guys has the machine gun clip in his review


 
Isn't the M60 belt fed?


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Sep 6, 2012)

Lily_stick said:


> MM said that he 'trailed off' watching it in series 2, and it took someone else to make him 'get back into it'.
> 
> I just can't imagine how you could trail off watching bb, it's so ridiculously gripping, especially in series 2!


 
At the time i'd just finished watching The Wire. Watched s1 of BB and really liked it, but felt it was too short. Was watching s2 and it seemed to dip a little bit around e4-5. I wasn't able to find the next episode online and after a couple of weeks just gave up and started watching other things. Obviously as soon as I got back into it it picked up again really quickly.

Had the same thing happen with The Sopranos. Really enjoyed s1, then it dipped in s2 and I never bothered starting again. Sure I will at some point.


----------



## manny-p (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Isn't the M60 belt fed?


no idea mate


----------



## manny-p (Sep 6, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Lasted abotu 30 seconds...It's got that REALLY FUCKING ANNOYING mtv-style editing so it cuts out any pauses in speech from the presenters...Just how braindead are the twats that need/look at this sort of shite such that a pause for breath or natural break in dialogue is now seen as wasted air or a risk that they channel hop
> 
> /derail etc


The guy is an idiot.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 7, 2012)

On a tangent, what will everyone replace it with for the next year?  I have a breaking bad shaped hole in my life, I need a new series.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> On a tangent, what will everyone replace it with for the next year?  I have a breaking bad shaped hole in my life, I need a new series.


The walking dead, Dexter and the final series of fringe start soon.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> On a tangent, what will everyone replace it with for the next year?  I have a breaking bad shaped hole in my life, I need a new series.



Or, look how much Walter managed to achieve in a year. You could compete with him.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 7, 2012)

I couldn't really get into dexter, might try again though.  It was actually quite good I just sort of drifted out.  Walking dead is the cowboy thing?

Everything seems rubbish next to BB.  Tried to watch 'mad men' and my thought process was basically: adverisers?  in the 60's?  this would be much better if they just started cooking meth


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I couldn't really get into dexter, might try again though.  It was actually quite good I just sort of drifted out.  Walking dead is the cowboy thing?
> 
> Everything seems rubbish next to BB.  Tried to watch 'mad men' and my thought process was basically: adverisers?  in the 60's?  this would be much better if they just started cooking meth


Walking dead is the zombie one.

Mad men was ok. A bit dull ccompared to BB. But enjoyable.

You've watched game of thrones, right?


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 7, 2012)

Never seem game of thrones but others have recommended it too


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 7, 2012)

Sort it out, sir!


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok, it is decided


----------



## dylans (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> On a tangent, what will everyone replace it with for the next year? I have a breaking bad shaped hole in my life, I need a new series.


Magic City isn't bad. Gangster series set in the late 50s. Its not breaking bad but the era is portrayed well, Havana is about the fall, mobster union busting, gangster politics, big cigars and martinis, cadillacs that look like space ships, Frank Sinatra, tuxedos and ball gowns, beautiful girls lying around swimming pools etc


----------



## Scaggs (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> On a tangent, what will everyone replace it with for the next year? I have a breaking bad shaped hole in my life, I need a new series.


Nothing compares to BB but we watched rubicon between seasons 3 & 4 and enjoyed it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubicon_(TV_series)


----------



## belboid (Sep 7, 2012)

there's nothing even half as good as BB to watch, that you hacent watched before.  All the ones mentioned on here are rubbish (except the one(s) I watch, obviously).

Watch some movies instead!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I couldn't really get into dexter, might try again though. It was actually quite good I just sort of drifted out. Walking dead is the cowboy thing?
> 
> Everything seems rubbish next to BB. Tried to watch 'mad men' and my thought process was basically: adverisers? in the 60's? this would be much better if they just started cooking meth


I'm currently downloading American Horror Story to give that a try, no idea if it's any good...


----------



## magneze (Sep 7, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> On a tangent, what will everyone replace it with for the next year? I have a breaking bad shaped hole in my life, I need a new series.


Dr Who?


----------



## yardbird (Sep 7, 2012)

When it's all over, I'll probably watch it again from the beginning and look out for all the clues/pointers that I've missed first time around.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2012)

magneze said:


> Dr Who?


a children's tv show?


----------



## belboid (Sep 7, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> a children's tv show?


It's not a children's TV show


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2012)

It fucking is


----------



## belboid (Sep 7, 2012)

It very clearly isn't, but hey ho.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 7, 2012)

the day the doctor calls some one a cunt, i will believe you


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2012)

Why is it shown in a family slot then? 
And why do loads of kids watch it?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It fucking is


Well, no. It's a family show. Suitable for all ages.


----------



## belboid (Sep 7, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why is it shown in a family slot then?
> And why do loads of kids watch it?


It isnt.
And by that logic, football is kids tv.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2012)

It is a bit.
It's ok to watch Dr Who as an adult i you don't have kids, but you should be a teeny bit shamefaced about it.


----------



## Reno (Sep 7, 2012)

belboid said:


> It's not a children's TV show


 
For anybody who hasn't grown up with the sentimental glow that Dr Who has for British adults, it very much is a children's show. Every time a new season starts I try to get into it and within about 20 minutes it puts me to sleep or I switch it off because I feel about 40 years too old for it. They maybe have a couple of episodes a season which are really good and could cut it on a grown up show, but the rest is kids stuff with rubbery monsters and actors mugging for the camera.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2012)

It's got a man flying around the universe in a magic box.


----------



## Firky (Sep 7, 2012)

belboid said:


> It's not a children's TV show


 
It is


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 7, 2012)

belboid said:


> It isnt.
> *And by that logic, football is kids tv.*



well it is


----------



## girasol (Sep 7, 2012)

Reno said:


> For anybody who hasn't grown up with the sentimental glow that Dr Who has for British adults, it very much is a children's show. Every time a new season starts I try to get into it and within about 20 minutes it puts me to sleep or I switch it off because I feel about 40 years too old for it. They maybe have a couple of episodes a season which are really good and could cut it on a grown up show, but the rest is kids stuff with rubbery monsters and actors mugging for the camera.


 
Yeah, I didn't grow up watching it and I find it extremely dull and over-sentimental, the way they use music is completely over the top, it really irritates me. My son loves it, but he's 13... The only Dr. Who episode I enjoyed was the Van Gogh one. To be honest, *even* if I had grown up watching it, I think I'd still not like it anymore.

Anyway, last episose of Breaking Bad was a bit of a disappointment, I've been watching Treme season 2 and finding it much much more enjoyable and much more interesting. Good thing this is the last season of Breaking Bad.


----------



## Reno (Sep 7, 2012)

Since Demonoid went down I haven't been able to get hold of Breaking Bad.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 7, 2012)

Reno said:


> Since Demonoid went down I haven't been able to get hold of Breaking Bad.


 
do you want an invite to TVTorrents.com?

I've got one spare and can throw you some upload as well. it is a great TV only private tracker.

PM me an email if you do.

If Reno doesn't want it, will give it to anyone else but he/she has first dibs


----------



## Reno (Sep 7, 2012)

PM sent !


----------



## Firky (Sep 7, 2012)

I hate it when people get torrent invites and I don't


----------



## Dan U (Sep 7, 2012)

firky said:


> I hate it when people get torrent invites and I don't


 
do you want one?

it appears I have another one.

PM me an email address if you do.


----------



## Firky (Sep 7, 2012)

Haha, class 

Yes please and thank you very much


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2012)

Reno said:


> Since Demonoid went down I haven't been able to get hold of Breaking Bad.


Just google "breaking bad torrent"


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow, the post count on this thread is massive compared to inferior TV series. Well done all.


----------



## Apathy (Sep 7, 2012)

kickass is good for torrents, only found it the other month and its better than iso,piratebay etc i think


----------



## magneze (Sep 7, 2012)

What's a torrent invite?

</newbie>


----------



## dylans (Sep 7, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just google "breaking bad torrent"


What's wrong with pirate bay?


----------



## Reno (Sep 7, 2012)

I haven't managed to get any torrents to download by just googling "torrent", but then I'm not very tech-savvy.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 7, 2012)

Reno said:


> I haven't managed to get any torrents to download by just googling "torrent", but then I'm not very tech-savvy.


 
the best way to do it is to google using the standard way torrent files are named

Breaking.Bad.S05.E08 would find you the most recent episode for example.

but you don't need to worry about that anymore!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2012)

Eztv is best IME


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 7, 2012)

dylans said:


> What's wrong with pirate bay?


This.. as they say..

Piratebay is easier. No logging in. No invites. Just bitorrents.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 7, 2012)

I use isohunt.  If anyone wants to invite me to a private thingmy feel free though


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 7, 2012)

The first (ever) episode is fucking BRILLIANT to watch again all this time afterwards


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 7, 2012)

Not that great tbh, but worth a look  
http://yt.cl.nr/WsqdmqRgrIc


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2012)

Reno said:


> For anybody who hasn't grown up with the sentimental glow that Dr Who has for British adults, it very much is a children's show. Every time a new season starts I try to get into it and within about 20 minutes it puts me to sleep or I switch it off because I feel about 40 years too old for it. They maybe have a couple of episodes a season which are really good and could cut it on a grown up show, but the rest is kids stuff with rubbery monsters and actors mugging for the camera.


it's a _family_ show, same as Toy Story.  Not as good as Toy Story for sure (except one or two episodes, but TS was very very very good) but the same general ballpark.


Torrents:  isohunt will find whatever you need,you may need to check comments for dodgy files, but they're always there


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 8, 2012)

magneze said:


> Dr Who?


GTFO


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2012)

Fuck torrents, anyone wants this on DVD for nothing just pm me....


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 8, 2012)

yardbird said:


> When it's all over, I'll probably watch it again from the beginning and look out for all the clues/pointers that I've missed first time around.


 
Doing this now...genuinely feels like a new show. The early exchanges with Hank are proper LOL, and it's hard to remember Skylar is still completely in the dark about it


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 8, 2012)

firky said:


> I hate it when people get torrent invites and I don't


 
TBF I've tried a few, tho never found them good enough to take me away from ISOHunt (though I may be doing it wrong and/or just resistant to change!). I just like ISO's simplicity and ease/visibility of ranking

Conceptually I've found it hard to believe all the stuff on the private bits doesn't find itself on ISOHunt in a matter of seconds anyway. Just the model of DLer is a) usually generous (and eager to show off any rare stuff to gain reps) and b) the community nature of torrenting means shit spreads v quickly.


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Fuck torrents, anyone wants this on DVD for nothing just pm me....


What fuck those torrents you make a big thing about posting every single week? Stupid cunt.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2012)

belboid said:


> What fuck those torrents you make a big thing about posting every single week? Stupid cunt.


 
yeah that's what they are LOL


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## frogwoman (Sep 8, 2012)

What do you think about Walt's saying "I'm out"? I thought he was lying, but could he be genuine?


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2012)

Naah,  he was absolutely genuine. He'd got everything he really wanted, Todd wasn't fun to hang with like Jessie.  And, of course, he had (for good storytelling reasons) to quit before he was rumbled. 

Of course, he could just be about to use that line from Godfather III...


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 8, 2012)

I wonder what happens now ...


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2012)

I reckon Hank'll go 'fuck it, its only a lil bit of meth. I wont say anything.'

Or possibly not.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 8, 2012)

I can't see Hank ignoring it. He'll be fucking furious.


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2012)

I bet we dont get to see his reaction when he walks out of the bog, which is a shame, it would be most intriguing.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 8, 2012)

I think we will see it tbh. He went into the bog during a pool party. I'm not sure if I can see him and Marie just quietly leaving - I think there'd have to be some confrontation with Walt. 

I hope Hank stays good, he's one of my favourite characters.


----------



## extra dry (Sep 8, 2012)

still not seen most of the episodes...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Eztv is best IME


this ^
works for all the other TV series too


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 8, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I think we will see it tbh. He went into the bog during a pool party. I'm not sure if I can see him and Marie just quietly leaving - I think there'd have to be some confrontation with Walt.
> 
> I hope Hank stays good, he's one of my favourite characters.


There might be confrontation hank does not seem to be very good at being calm and cold headed tbh

e2a: then again the bog is the best place for quietly pondering your options I find


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I think we will see it tbh. He went into the bog during a pool party. I'm not sure if I can see him and Marie just quietly leaving - I think there'd have to be some confrontation with Walt.


Naah, he'll need time to take it all in and think about what to do.  We'll return about a week later, with everything apparently the same as it ever was.


----------



## dylans (Sep 8, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I wonder what happens now ...


Hank will keep quiet and slowly piece it all together. He will definately go after Walt. Its too personal now for him not to. Remember the phone call he got telling him his wife was in a car accident? The shooting? Him losing his badge after beating up Jesse? Way way too personal for him to leave it. I think he will remain quiet and go about investigating him and that will be the theme of the next episodes

But I don't think he will be Walts downfall. I think Walt has to die and I think he will. He certainly deserves to die and I can't see the series ending with Walt walking away. I don't think the machine gun will have anything to do with his demise though. He will use it to take out the Nazis and he will get away with it. He is too smart to fail at that. Walt always wins those kinds of confrontations. No, I think death will come for Walt from the only source it can. I think it will be Jesse who will kill him. I am guessing something will come up to reveal Walts betrayal of Jesse. Either evidence that he stood by and watched Jesse's girlfriend choke on her vomit or that he poisoned the kid. Maybe something he lets slip. Jesse will find out the truth and take out Walt.


----------



## Apathy (Sep 8, 2012)

I think if someone kills him it'll be jesse, but it could be a mafia style hit, bet these new czech guys will soon see walt as nothing but trouble.  but always had a sneaky feeling Walt will top himself.  or he'll just become a completely broken homeless man totally estranged from his family and hated by everyone he loved.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 8, 2012)

I think that would be a great way to end it. Like The Shield did.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 8, 2012)

Apathy said:


> he'll just become a completely broken homeless man totally estranged from his family and hated by everyone he loved.


 
....and die from cancer.

That would bookend the story quite neatly.


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I think that would be a great way to end it. Like The Shield did.


that's not really how The Shield ended, is it?



twistedAM said:


> That would bookend the story quite neatly.


naah, that'd be a cop out. It has to be as a result of his own behaviour, one way or another.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 8, 2012)

belboid said:


> that's not really how The Shield ended, is it?
> .


It ends in disgrace and ostracision (is that a word?) for Vic, cos that's what he deserved -'estranged from his family and hated by everyone he loves'? Yep, that's what happens.


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2012)

aah, i thought you meant with the main character being offed, fair do's.

(ostracism)


----------



## Apathy (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Apathy (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Yetman (Sep 10, 2012)

What the hell am I going to do tonight now


----------



## braindancer (Sep 10, 2012)

I haven't read the thread for fear of spoilers but has the new season finished now?  I watched the first couple but then got distracted so I thought I'd save them all up and cane through them once it had finished....


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 10, 2012)

nope another 8 more to go, starting in July..... 2013


----------



## braindancer (Sep 10, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> nope another 8 more to go, starting in July..... 2013


 
Thanks - yeah, I meant has the first half of the season been split?  To which I am reading in your reply that the answer is yes....


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 10, 2012)

braindancer said:


> Thanks - yeah, I meant has the first half of the season been split? To which I am reading in your reply that the answer is yes....


 
sorry yeah, all done as of last monday


----------



## Yata (Sep 10, 2012)

http://blogs.amctv.com/breaking-bad/2012/09/hanks-blog-you-have-ebola.php



> Here's a joke: three guys go to see this world famous doctor, who says he can cure anyone of anything. He just looks at you, knows what's wrong, and then he fixes you: magic! Doctor calls the first guy in: "What seems to be the trouble?" Guy says: "I'm sad all the time and I want to kill myself." Doctor says, "Aha! You're depressed. Take some Zoloft, see a therapist, get over yourself. Next!" Next guy comes in limping. Doc: "What seems to be the trouble?" Guy says: "I cut my leg and now it's turning colors and I can't feel nothing." Doctor looks at the leg, which is black from the knee down: pus, goo, blood, real nasty stuff. "Aha!" says the doc, "You've got gangrene. That leg's gonna have to come off." Final guy comes in; doc asks what's the trouble. Guy says, "I can't eat, I can't sleep, and I'm bleeding from my ears and every orifice." Doctor looks at the blood trickling out the guys ears, says "Aha! You have Ebola!" Then he prepares a syringe of green liquid -- something weird, looks like jello or something -- shoots it into the guy's leg and sends him off: "You're cured!" The guy wobbles out, still bleeding. Doctor's nurse hears this and says: "Doctor, what are you doing? There's no cure for Ebola." Doctor: "Sure, there is." Nurse: "What is it?" Doc says, "Death. Call the coroner, would you? I just injected that man with cyanide and he should be dropping over any second now."
> I didn't say it was a funny joke.


 
Dont think Walt will be walking away from this, lol


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 10, 2012)

belboid said:


> I bet we dont get to see his reaction when he walks out of the bog, which is a shame, it would be most intriguing.


Hank will have another heart seizure!


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 11, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> nope another 8 more to go, starting in July..... 2013


 
This is fucking stupid. I can't wait until next year. Why the hell are they doing this?


----------



## OneStrike (Sep 12, 2012)

ilovebush&blair said:


> This is fucking stupid. I can't wait until next year. Why the hell are they doing this?


 
Walt demanded a spin off show, they are doing a fly on the wall documentary while he travels the mongolian express teaching the local kids basic 90% purity cooking methods.  He isn't in character, its all a bit of fun really, but he meets some remarkable talent on the journey apparently (and one or two real wacky personalities!).


sorry, i'd normally be watching it now and i miss it.  It was all true though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2012)

Watching it again from the start.
It's a shame they pushed Marie further into the background over the series.
And I hope they tie up the Gretchen back story in the final stretch.

Also, Skykar reminds me of a banana for some reason.


----------



## Firky (Sep 12, 2012)

ilovebush&blair said:


> This is fucking stupid. I can't wait until next year. Why the hell are they doing this?


 
More dollar I guess.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2012)

They haven't filmed them all yet


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 12, 2012)

The start filming in November, Jess told me


----------



## Firky (Sep 12, 2012)

What's flexercise?


----------



## Structaural (Sep 13, 2012)

That was makeup? I thought they'd green-screened that. Impressive.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 13, 2012)

Structaural said:


> That was makeup? I thought they'd green-screened that. Impressive.


 
Yeah, I thought the same - green make up replaced with CGI, also very impressed.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 13, 2012)

me too. very impressive!


----------



## madamv (Sep 13, 2012)

Woah, I'd love those skills, in reverse.

And yes, flexercise??    Circuit training?


----------



## Firky (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2012)

why has flexercise been mentioned?


----------



## Structaural (Sep 13, 2012)

Too many superlatives


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 14, 2012)

Structaural said:


> That was makeup? I thought they'd green-screened that. Impressive.


 
AMC also make the Walking Dead so I think they borrowed some tricks from those guys to do Fring's death. I'm pretty sure some CGI stuff was added to the makeup though.


----------



## girasol (Sep 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> why has flexercise been mentioned?


 
not very good observational skills you have


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

Clearly not.
Please explain all the same!


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 14, 2012)

It's written on the whiteboard in the background, in the pic


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> They haven't filmed them all yet


 
Well they should have filmed them.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2012)

Got about halfway through s1 and I've enjoyed it, but find it so depressing. I hear so many good things that I feel I owe it to myself to push on.


----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 18, 2012)

I read this as "CONTAINS SPIDERS" lol. Must be the time of year


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 18, 2012)

Verbatim said:


> Got about halfway through s1 and I've enjoyed it, but find it so depressing. I hear so many good things that I feel I owe it to myself to push on.



Do it! Keep going!!


----------



## D'wards (Sep 18, 2012)

I've just started rewatching - quick question, when Hank killed Tuco, and was looking for Walt, how did he know Jesse's car was at Tuco's uncle's house?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2012)

Because it was registered to him.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 18, 2012)

But how did he find it right out in the desert?

Edit to add - from imdb

"Hank talks with Jesse's mother (Tess Harper), who remembers Walter but hasn't seen her son in a month. She tells him Jesse still owns the same low-rider car, and Hank calls a police contact about locating it using LoJack."

I assume lojack is some kind of gps tracking device


----------



## BigTom (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, lojack is a (real) theft prevention gps tracking device, which police have access to.

Www.lojack.com


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't torrent, so I daren't not read to the end of this thread.  Just doing series 4 on Netflix.  After a slow start, It suddenly gets incredibly good around epidosde 10.  Took a couple of weeks to get that far, then I've had to do 3 episodes in a row tonight.  No way I'll be stopping till the last.  

Oh fuck, just onto episode 13.  Not sure I'll be able to handle the handle the cliffhanger at the end of this series...


----------



## D'wards (Sep 19, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Not sure I'll be able to handle the handle the cliffhanger at the end of this series...


 
Son, you ain't seen nuthin yet...

(Though there is no cliffhanger at the end of series 4 - not a spoiler as i assume you are watching it right now and not on the net anyway)


----------



## D'wards (Sep 19, 2012)

In rewatching it you realise there's loads to connect Walt to the blue meth for Hank, but was all circumstantial at the time; the lab gear being stolen from Walt's school, Hank knows that Walt had a connection to Jesse, Walt nausing up the Heisenberg park bench sting, Walt crashing the car when on the way to checking out the laundry.

They all mean nothing when taken in isolation, or even together, but when Hank realises Walt is Heisenberg it will all fall into place for him.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 19, 2012)

D'wards said:


> Son, you ain't seen nuthin yet...
> 
> (Though there is no cliffhanger at the end of series 4 - not a spoiler as i assume you are watching it right now and not on the net anyway)


 
Not exactly a cliffhanger, but I never noticed the "lily of the valley" plant beforehand. I take it that means walt killed the kid.  The second time he's killed someone close to jesse...?  

I reckon I can find episodes on "watch online" sites...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2012)

Tubeplus


----------



## D'wards (Sep 19, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Not exactly a cliffhanger, but I never noticed the "lily of the valley" plant beforehand. I take it that means walt killed the kid. The second time he's killed someone close to jesse...?
> 
> I reckon I can find episodes on "watch online" sites...


 
Kid didn't die i don't think, but it was a close shave...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2012)

Let him find out from watching it


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Let him find out from watching it


 
the "not dying" happens in series 4 (which Ive got to the end of now...)


----------



## D'wards (Sep 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Let him find out from watching it


He's watched it...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> the "not dying" happens in series 4 (which Ive got to the end of now...)


It wasn't clear that you'd finished yet


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It wasn't clear that you'd finished yet


 
tbf, I dont think I had when you made your post!!!!


----------



## D'wards (Sep 19, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> tbf, I dont think I had when you made your post!!!!


Must have done, cos the Lily of the Valley plant bit was right at the end of the last episode of s4 iirc.

Anyway, let's stop bickering - you must watch s5 now, only 8 eps - you could get it done by 5am if you start now


----------



## Yetman (Sep 25, 2012)

Watched K-Pax, which is about 11 years old. Jesse was at the very end in the tiniest bit part ever. He looked the same age as he does now  bet he's one of those youthful looking bastards who's probably in his 40's or something


----------



## Firky (Sep 25, 2012)

Check the 'customers who bought this item...' section


----------



## madamv (Sep 25, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Supine (Sep 27, 2012)

firky said:


> Check the 'customers who bought this item...' section



Fancy Dress Party


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Structaural (Oct 11, 2012)

*People deal with things differently:*


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Oct 13, 2012)

Series 5 on Netflix from nov 1st.


----------



## mack (Oct 13, 2012)

Brief interview with Jesse here...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2012/oct/13/aaron-paul-breaking-bad-interview


----------



## gosub (Oct 14, 2012)

Finally gave up on love film (second we'll do anything to chat £5for 3dvds at a time isn't bad but we've waited over a year for breaking bad. Box set of the first 3 series is £22 in hmv


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Every time somebody rings the bus bell once or twice I think of Hector


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 26, 2012)

Just finished the latest [half] series. It's gonna be obvious now to Hank that his brother-in-law is Heisenburg. This series hasobviously been setting up Walt as the bad guy and he has to die at the end of the next stint. I think it's going to be Jessie or Skyler that kills him. Skyler, probably, so she can carry on with a 'decent' life.

Can't wait. April, really?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 26, 2012)

Still trying to work out what to watch in the meantime. Currently up to speed with Boardwalk Empire (so-so0 and Hell on Wheels (getting better in the 2nd series but that wasn't hard to do) and finally watched all of Deadwood. But nothing compares to BB.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 13, 2012)

Jonathan Banks turned up in the latest episode of Parks and Recreation acting very much the Mike character. Hope its just  not a one-off guest slot as there'd be good  mileage in a Mike vs Ron Swanson scenario.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 19, 2012)

Not reading the thread (spoilers, y'all)...just saying I started watching series 1 a couple of weeks ago, today watched ep1 season 2....it's amazing.


----------



## belboid (Nov 19, 2012)

Only 8 (or so) months to go!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 13, 2013)

check the comments


----------



## thriller (Jan 13, 2013)

Walt will defo die. Payback for the deaths his caused-especially the kid shot and disposed off in acid. No way he will get away-especially after that.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 13, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>




Some people have too much time on their hands.   Just got into Breaking Bad in the last few weeks.  Nearing the end of S2 and I fucking love it.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jan 14, 2013)

Structaural said:


> *People deal with things differently:*


 
yaaaassss


----------



## xslavearcx (Jan 14, 2013)

belboid said:


> Only 8 (or so) months to go!


 
Me and the ex wife are watching through the seasons again to try and time it for when the next season starts...


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 15, 2013)

this show had me hooked from episode one watched all series back to back i love jessie in bb hope they dont have a kop out ending like sopranos


----------



## mk12 (Jan 17, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


>


 
I've been waiting for the Hank - Walt showdown for 5 series now. I can't fucking wait.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

mk12 said:


> I've been waiting for the Hank - Walt showdown for 5 series now. I can't fucking wait.


Its an intresting one do you think hank will take him down or eventualy cover it up because familiies family at the end of thee day


----------



## mk12 (Jan 17, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> Its an intresting one do you think hank will take him down or eventualy cover it up because familiies family at the end of thee day


 
I think Walt will die.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

mk12 said:


> I think Walt will die.


Good call maybe the.cancer returns and he gos that way or in a blaze of glory just hope its not a. Kop out ending


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2013)

the cancer returning would be a real cop out.

Walt cant win, obviously, but I cant see them having him being taken down either - unless it is by someone almost extraneous, that we've nearly forgotten about, from series one or somesuch.  Or, as someone else on this thread suggested a while back, they do a trade off with the new baby that Hank and Marie will never have.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2013)

Walt to die in a mundane household accident


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> the cancer returning would be a real cop out.
> 
> Walt cant win, obviously, but I cant see them having him being taken down either - unless it is by someone almost extraneous, that we've nearly forgotten about, from series one or somesuch.  Or, as someone else on this thread suggested a while back, they do a trade off with the new baby that Hank and Marie will never have.


Intresting again  maybe jessie does him if he finds out bout the poisoning of the kid so many possibilities I'm literaly getting arroused at the thought of the finnal episodes


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2013)

yup, all very exciting!

anyway, I have to go and cook dinner, so i bet put my new apron on...


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm trying to think of an ending to an epic series that wasn't a complete let down. 

Six Feet Under was the only one that truly blew me away.


----------



## mack (Jan 18, 2013)

The final episode of the Shield imo was the best final episode of any series I've seen by a country mile.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2013)

The Wire's finale was ace


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

The Soprano's was about the only ending that could have worked.

And Battlestar Galactica.......okay, I'll shut up there.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 18, 2013)

belboid said:


> The Soprano's was about the only ending that could have worked.
> 
> And Battlestar Galactica.......okay, I'll shut up there.


I liked the BSG ending.
( ATOMIC SUPLEX )


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I liked the BSG ending.
> ( ATOMIC SUPLEX )


Arrrrrhhhh. 
Don't tag me when you say stuff like that. 
You are digging up bad memories.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 20, 2013)

Just finished yesterday, I don't have the superlatives for this.   I don't think I've ever been so ....it never felt unreal or made up.  Even when it's bat-shit crazy.

I think with skyler, it's merely the mothering instinct making her act the way she does, she just had a baby after all.

And I think splitting the series into two parts allows them to have more episodes (16) and to charge more for advertising for the second half    Good on them, it's been utterly compelling.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 20, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Just finished yesterday, I don't have the superlatives for this. I don't think I've ever been so ....it never felt unreal or made up. Even when it's bat-shit crazy.
> 
> I think with skyler, it's merely the mothering instinct making her act the way she does, she just had a baby after all.
> 
> And I think splitting the series into two parts allows them to have more episodes (16) and to charge more for advertising for the second half  Good on them, it's been utterly compelling.


yeah they did the same with the sopranos the 2 part season and the shield if i'm not mistaken or was that something to do with a writers strike


----------



## Structaural (Jan 22, 2013)

All the Bitches...


----------



## mk12 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## mk12 (Jan 22, 2013)

Did anyone else find this bit hilarious?


----------



## mack (Jan 22, 2013)

mk12 said:


> Did anyone else find this bit hilarious?


 
Brilliant piece of acting.. going to re-watch season 5 in preparation for the last 8 episodes soon.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## keybored (Jan 28, 2013)

http://hectorsalamanca.com/


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 29, 2013)

Have been watching this on Netflix at the gym. Up to s1 ep7. Finding it a bit waffly in places, interspersed with bits of brilliance! Fulminated mercury, for example.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 29, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Have been watching this on Netflix at the gym. Up to s1 ep7. Finding it a bit waffly in places, interspersed with bits of brilliance! Fulminated mercury, for example.


Can't disagree.   You'll find the 2nd series a lot more interesting.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 29, 2013)

wiki

*Critical reception*

_Breaking Bad_ has received widespread critical acclaim and has been praised by some critics as the greatest television drama of all time.[4][5]On the review aggregator website Metacritic, the first season scored 74/100,[62] the second season scored 85/100,[63] the third season scored 89/100[64] the fourth season scored 96/100,[65] and the fifth season so far has been rated at 99/100 as of October 2012.[66] T


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 29, 2013)

Everyone knows about the titles of the 1st, 11th, 17th and 20th episodes in season 2, yeah?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2013)

No. Series 2 went up to episode 12.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 29, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Everyone knows about the titles of the 1st, 11th, 17th and 20th episodes in season 2, yeah?


 
 erm no. What?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry I fucked up...episodes 1, 4, 10 and 13


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2013)

Go on then!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 29, 2013)

You lazy ****

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breaking_Bad_(season_2)#Episodes      1 4 10 13


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 29, 2013)

It was as if a million souls shrugged and shook their heads.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 29, 2013)

Also...

the teddy







gus


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2013)

Just explain it damn you


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 29, 2013)

So it's already been done?


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 29, 2013)

What does ABQ stand for? What's the significance of the episode numbers?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 29, 2013)

Albuquerque


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2013)

Seven Thirty Seven 
Down
Over 
Alberqerque

Oh, the plane. Meh.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 29, 2013)

Enough of your hairy haranguing.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 30, 2013)

Tuco: one of my favourite TV characters across quite a few series.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 30, 2013)

I bought five box sets of this for half price from HMV before they collapsed. Bargain!


----------



## Kanda (Jan 30, 2013)

Structaural said:


> I bought five box sets of this for half price from HMV before they collapsed. Bargain!


 
They haven't collapsed yet, stores are still open. They'll probably be cheaper in a few weeks


----------



## Yetman (Jan 30, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Also...
> 
> the teddy
> 
> ...


 
Where was the teddy? Any other references? That plane one is a bit hmmm.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 30, 2013)

What do you mean where's the teddy?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 30, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> What do you mean where's the teddy?


 
I didn't say "where's the teddy"

I said "Where was the teddy" as in where was it in the show? Was there a teddy in the show?! If not then why the fuck are we on ABOUT TEDDIES?!


----------



## belboid (Jan 30, 2013)

Yetman said:


> I didn't say "where's the teddy"
> 
> I said "Where was the teddy" as in where was it in the show? Was there a teddy in the show?! If not then why the fuck are we on ABOUT TEDDIES?!


have you seen Season two?  If you have, and you cant remember the teddy bear, you're taking too many drugs


----------



## BigTom (Jan 30, 2013)

Yetman said:


> I didn't say "where's the teddy"
> 
> I said "Where was the teddy" as in where was it in the show? Was there a teddy in the show?! If not then why the fuck are we on ABOUT TEDDIES?!


 
season 2, in Walt's swimming pool, also surprised you don't remember, it was prominent in scenes in quite a few episodes in the show including at least one pre-credit sequence though I think more than one.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 30, 2013)

Season 2, episodes 1, 4, 10 and 13.  The ones above, with the reference to the ending.

Have you even seen the show?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2013)

Structaural said:


> I bought five box sets of this for half price from HMV before they collapsed. Bargain!


Why did you buy 5?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah I've seen season 2, ages ago, and yes, I take too many drugs. I can't even remember what happened in S4 goddamit. The good thing about drug induced alzheimers is you can watch stuff like this over and over again and it never gets old or tired. You do look a bit of a plonker when discussing it on forums later on, and not remembering key parts though, granted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2013)

The teddy was part of the debris from the air crash that fell in the Whites' pool. Used to mysteriously foreshadow the coming disaster.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Why did you buy 5?


 
I don't like to do much thinking around xmas 
Mum & mum's bf, wife's mum and dad, brother in law, other brother in law, brother, and none of them had seen an episode.
My mum is particularly hooked now... fully methed up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2013)

Good thinking but you should have waited til the closing down sales!
I need to get s4 as i an watching again with friends. anyone know how cheap you can get it in the shops? It's about £20 on the Internet at the mo and I don't want to pay more than a tenner


----------



## soundsystem (Jan 30, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Season 2, episodes 1, 4, 10 and 13. The ones above, with the reference to the ending.
> 
> Have you even seen the show?


 
What's the significance of 1, 4, 10 and 13 though? Didn't 10/13 used to feature in the X Files a bit, Vince Gilligan's mother's birthday or something?

EDIT:

http://breakingbad.wikia.com/wiki/Seven_Thirty-Seven_Down_Over_ABQ

Oh, right, they're the episodes that feature the teddy bear in the opening sequence...


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 30, 2013)

WOW S2e3 presents a fucked up simplistic version of US psychiatrists' duty of confidentiality.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 31, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> WOW S2e3 presents a fucked up simplistic version of US psychiatrists' duty of confidentiality.




Enjoy the rest of the series.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 6, 2013)

Half way through S2, and tbh I'm starting to waver.

Main beef: there's just no-one in it who I like enough to be drawn back, to find out what might happen to them.

Walt has gone from being interesting and complex, to being pathetic and utterly vile. I'm finding Skyler 95% unsympathetic. Junior Walt - meh. Who? The DEA BIL - seems to've been plugged in for comedy skits. LOL copper, basically, but utterly uninteresting as a character.

The only half-way to saving grace is Jessie. And I'm not finding that there's enough of him in each ep to really make me give a fuck / keep on coming back.


----------



## belboid (Feb 6, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> The only half-way to saving grace is Jessie. And I'm not finding that there's enough of him in each ep to really make me give a fuck / keep on coming back.


Jessie is the heart and soul of the show.  Dont worry, you will get to see more of him.

And if you think walt is vile now......


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Good thinking but you should have waited til the closing down sales!
> I need to get s4 as i an watching again with friends. anyone know how cheap you can get it in the shops? It's about £20 on the Internet at the mo and I don't want to pay more than a tenner


you could get a free trial subscription to netflix and watch it on there.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 6, 2013)

belboid said:


> And if you think walt is vile now......


See, that just doesn't make me want to watch it. 'Cunt becomes cuntier.' Yeah, ok. Right.

I haven't completely stopped watching yet. And I don't think it's bloody awful. So I'm unkeen to put forward a devil's advocate / entirely black and white argument.

So, yeah. I'm just finding it a very unsympathetic prog at the moment, with not enough of much to keep me coming back.

e2a:


rutabowa said:


> you could get a free trial subscription to netflix and watch it on there.


That's exactly what I'm doing. At the gym / just now on a bike attached to a turbo trainer in my office!


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 6, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Half way through S2, and tbh I'm starting to waver.
> 
> Main beef: there's just no-one in it who I like enough to be drawn back, to find out what might happen to them.
> 
> ...


i wavered about then. it rapidly gets you back in though and doesn't slow down.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 6, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> i wavered about then. it rapidly gets you back in though and doesn't slow down.


It's not the _pace _that I'm finding problematic


----------



## belboid (Feb 6, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> See, that just doesn't make me want to watch it. 'Cunt becomes cuntier.' Yeah, ok. Right.
> 
> I haven't completely stopped watching yet. And I don't think it's bloody awful. So I'm unkeen to put forward a devil's advocate / entirely black and white argument.
> 
> So, yeah. I'm just finding it a very unsympathetic prog at the moment, with not enough of much to keep me coming back.


because Jessie is just _awesome_ and you have to keep watching for when......no, no,I've said too much already.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 6, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Half way through S2, and tbh I'm starting to waver.
> 
> Main beef: there's just no-one in it who I like enough to be drawn back, to find out what might happen to them....


Well that's a wafer-thin beef.

It's true what you're saying about a lot of the characters - at that point in the story-line.   If you're looking for good, quality stuff I would urge you to stick with it for a while, if it's still not doing anything for you by the end of the series just let it go.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 6, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Well that's a wafer-thin beef.


You think that finding pretty much every character with any screen time almost entirely unsympathetic (and consequently uninteresting) is a wafer-thin beef?


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 6, 2013)

belboid said:


> because Jessie is just _awesome_ and you have to keep watching for when......no, no,I've said too much already.


shutupshutupSHUTUP!


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 6, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> shutupshutupSHUTUP!


Thread contains spoilers. It says so in the title 

I'm not that arsed about surprises, or I'd've bumped another one 

But ty for protecting my innocence


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 6, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> You think that finding pretty much every character with any screen time almost entirely unsympathetic (and consequently uninteresting) is a wafer-thin beef?


It was a play on 'waver.  main beef'


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> you could get a free trial subscription to netflix and watch it on there.


No I can't.
Needs to be a DVD.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2013)

Everyone in The Sopranos is a cunt, yet it is still very watchable. 

I did have sympathy for Walt the first time I watched BB, but this time around I just hate him, esp how he is with his family.
I 'like' the characters in BB more than in Sopranos for some reason. They all make very questionable decisions but you can see why they make them, but there is one big decision that I never got and that is Walt'd first decision, to break bad in the first place. It doesn't get in the way of my enjoyment though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2013)

Still don't get the Skylar hate. I have more sympathy for her than Jesse


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Still don't get the Skylar hate. I have more sympathy for her than Jesse


Yup,  Just a mother protecting her cubs.  Fucking Ted was her furious reaction to the changes in Walt....to challenge him, goad him into showing something.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Still don't get the Skylar hate. I have more sympathy for her than Jesse


 
I like Jesse though and Skyler, Walt turns into a cunt towards the end.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2013)

_towards_ the end?
He turns into a cunt as soon as he decides to break bad. His first act is to blackmail Jesse into helping him cook meth.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Everyone in The Sopranos is a cunt, yet it is still very watchable.
> 
> I did have sympathy for Walt the first time I watched BB, but this time around I just hate him, esp how he is with his family.
> I 'like' the characters in BB more than in Sopranos for some reason. They all make very questionable decisions but you can see why they make them, but there is one big decision that I never got and that is Walt'd first decision, to break bad in the first place. It doesn't get in the way of my enjoyment though.


 
Makes perfect sense to me, ace chemist needs money for his family, going to die shortly, brother in the DEA so he sees how much money they make, far more than he does at school, then happens to tag along on a raid where he knows one of the cooks so has a way in to the crime world.. why wouldn't you do it?
If you're talking about further along then it's just a series of steps fueled by an inferiority complex which creates the desire/enjoyment of power and a belief he is going to die anyway. By the time he isn't going to die his desire of the power and wealth he has drives him on, he's wanted to be worth more than Grey Matter and this is how he's going to do it.

e2a: I don't remember him blackmailing Jesse right at the start, I thought it was just a straight business arrangement.. not sure that changes anything of my analysis tbh, his feeling of need to provide for his family is enough of a factor for me, you learn about the grey matter past as you go along through the series and it's a massive driver to his actions.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2013)

It's funny. Every time Walt does something truly nasty, people are saying 'oh no! Walt! You've gone too far this time!' He went too far the first time!


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> _towards_ the end?
> He turns into a cunt as soon as he decides to break bad. His first act is to blackmail Jesse into helping him cook meth.


 
Yeah but you can understand why he did it though, he wanted to do something "bad" and break the law because it was exciting. Now he's a proper hardened criminal


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2013)

No, I can't understand why it would have occurred to him in the first place.
Such a spontaneous decision to break bad in such a dramatic way. I guess we don't see enough of Walt before he makes the decision but it didn't convince me.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 6, 2013)

I reckon being told you've got months to live is going to have a pretty big impact on you.


----------



## belboid (Feb 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> _towards_ the end?
> He turns into a cunt as soon as he decides to break bad. His first act is to blackmail Jesse into helping him cook meth.


At some point I will get round to posting up my 'when did Walt really break bad?' Poll


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 6, 2013)

belboid said:


> At some point I will get round to posting up my 'when did Walt really break bad?' Poll


 
Telling Jesse to kill Gale I reckon. Hence Gale's book being the key to Walt's downfall.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 6, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Telling Jesse to kill Gale I reckon. Hence Gale's book being the key to Walt's downfall.


God no...that saved both their lives.   The whole thing about Gale, from Gus' point of view, was to kill them, from the start.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 6, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> God no...that saved both their lives. The whole thing about Gale, from Gus' point of view, was to kill them, from the start.


 
Granted but that wasn't Gale's fault.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 6, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Granted but that wasn't Gale's fault.


Gale the meth cook?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 6, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Gale the meth cook?


 
But the show isn't really about cooking meth, it's about the lengths the characters go to to protect themselves from the consequences.

Also I'm not sure Gale was originally brought in to allow gus to kill Walt and Jesse. Gus only wanted to kill Walt after he ran over two of his goons, by which time Gus had already agreed to let Jesse replace Gale in the lab.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 7, 2013)

Gale was a chemist who'd been sponsored through (american version of university) by Gus, or something like that.   He was a groomed cook.   He wasn't stupid, either - he fitted very well into whatever shoes he was asked to wear - he knew that him learning Walt's technique meant death for Walt and Jesse.


----------



## belboid (Feb 7, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Gale was a chemist who'd been sponsored through (american version of university) by Gus, or something like that.


Was he?  I thought he'd got so far (phd kinda level) but then couldn't keep an academic place or somesuch - a disappointed chemist not wholly unlike Walt.


----------



## mk12 (Feb 8, 2013)

belboid said:


> At some point I will get round to posting up my 'when did Walt really break bad?' Poll


 
When he let Jesse's girlfriend die.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2013)

mk12 said:


> When he let Jesse's girlfriend die.


well she threatened to keep blackmailing him


----------



## mk12 (Feb 9, 2013)

I can understand _why_ he did it, I just think that was a crucial part in his descent into full-on Heisenberg.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 14, 2013)

mk12 said:


> When he let Jesse's girlfriend die.


Just got to that bit. Kinda saw it coming! She was either going to blow up or be killed.

e2a: oh, *man* that is bad CGI smoke and helicopters at the start of S2 ep13 

e2a2: and the walls of Jane's house remind me of the innards of Saddam's palaces


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh  He's an air traffic controller


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 15, 2013)

Just watched all of this over the past couple of weeks and I've enjoyed it, despite feeling cold towards all of the characters.

Season 5 so far feels like a season too far and it has dawdled along looking for something to do....it all could have just ended at 4, but i shall stick with it to the end just to see what happens.

It's not been a patch in The Sopranos or The Wire. I'd put it in a league with The Shield....

....roll on July.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 16, 2013)

Should I watch Weeds while I'm waiting?

I can fit all that shit in way before BB ends.


----------



## Supine (Feb 16, 2013)

Weeds was amazing. You have 6 months to fit 8 series in. Easy


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 16, 2013)

Supine said:


> Weeds was amazing. You have 6 months to fit 8 series in. Easy


pfft totally


----------



## Yata (Feb 17, 2013)

this is gonna sound fucked up but the last 3 or 4 people who ive asked if theyve seen breaking bad and then asked after if theyve seen the wire all said (probably word for word) "no whats that?" just thought id put that out there


----------



## madamv (Feb 17, 2013)

Me too.  Bb wasn't aired here past season two was it....


----------



## zenie (Feb 17, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> pfft totally



Ad the episodes are only half an hour long.

I loved Breaking Bad  Walt's rise to power was brilliant, Gus Fring was possibly my favourite character overall, he was just so scarily cool!  And Jesse was great....what else has he done?

When is the final part being aired, May?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 17, 2013)

Sympathetic characters; jesse, obviously. Hank - starts out as a dumb annoying cop, but grows on you due to his competence and humour. Mike, the only person who seems to truly have the measure of walt. Saul, for being lovably sleazy.

Im not sure youre ever supposed to truly like Walt. Hes a bit weird, creepy and broken from the start. He has his moments when he entertains, but hes never someone youd want to go for a beer with.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 17, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Should I watch Weeds while I'm waiting?
> 
> I can fit all that shit in way before BB ends.


 
I wouldn't bother unless you're really bored. It was like Desperate Housewives on pot. It got progressively worse every series

Though for druggy TV, Nurse Jackie was pretty good.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 17, 2013)

nogojones said:


> I wouldn't bother unless you're really bored. It was like Desperate Housewives on pot. It got progressively worse every series
> 
> Though for druggy TV, Nurse Jackie was pretty good.


Cheers.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 21, 2013)

Likeable people:

Ted
+/- Jessie
Hank
Pollo


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

Who's Pollo?
Skylar too!
And her sister! Her sister is ace


----------



## madamv (Feb 21, 2013)

Pollo = Gus?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

I assume so. But no one calls him pollo. He is Gus Fring. Pay attention Quoad!


----------



## magneze (Feb 21, 2013)

Ted is a likeable character?


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 21, 2013)

magneze said:


> Ted is a likeable character?


 
Usually.

(Though he annoyed the shit out of me in BB - plus I don't think the is/n't he dead thing worked that well)


----------



## gosub (Feb 21, 2013)

Pollo is the restaurant, part of the chain that Gus owns


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

No, it's not. It's Los Pollos Hermanos. The chicken brothers.


----------



## Reno (Feb 21, 2013)

There is something ever so slightly disturbing about antromorphisised food logos.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 21, 2013)

zenie said:


> And Jesse was great....what else has he done?


 
I believe he played one of the rapists in The Last House on the Left remake.


----------



## belboid (Feb 21, 2013)

& Amanda Seyfrieds boyfriend in Big Love


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 21, 2013)

& he auditioned for the eldest son role in Malcolm in the Middle.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

Aaron Paul. Give him his name!
He will also be in that Nick Hornby mawkfest that they filmed in Brixton


----------



## Gromit (Feb 21, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I believe he played one of the rapists in The Last House on the Left remake.



I won't be watching that. The original was horrific enough.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 21, 2013)

*sharp intake of breath*

Oooooohhhhhh, a treatment professional chairing a meeting?

I fucking hope he's a fucking long way from his treatment centre, and it's just a happy coincidence that Jessie lives there too!

Very bad form to chair meetings where you work. Fucks up NA / AA as a safe place to say that your treatment service is full of total fucking wanker know-it-all dickhead "professionals."


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I assume so. But no one calls him pollo. He is Gus Fring. Pay attention Quoad!


No doubt a nod to Gussie Finknottle.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 21, 2013)

The lawyer is likeable, too. As is his henchman.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 21, 2013)

Likeable characters are Marie, Mike and Jessie, for me.

I used to like Walt and Gus, but they've both done enough to change my mind.

Saul is a _great_ character, and I fucking love him, but he isn't a likeable character. He's a sleaze of the highest order and would fuck you over in second, unless he thought there was more money in not doing so. Cannot be trusted, although you'd end up relying on him. Worst possible combination!


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 21, 2013)

Fucking badger and the skinny lad. On step 5 and "catching up" on step 2? Total fucking schoolboy error. Step 5'd usually only take a day. Perhaps two. Of very intensive involvement with a sponsor. It's a fucking world away from step 2, which is basically pre-abstinence. (5 is following 4, which is the onset of the legendarily gruesome work / self-examination. Abstinence an absolute prerequisite). 

Geez.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh, and no way is Ted a likeable character! He's a scumbag tax dodging boss who fucks over his entire company, then receives a lifeline in the drug money from Skyler...and then blows it on a Merc. He's got no personality and reminds me of one of those 80s yuppie stereotypes in films like Lost Highway or National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 21, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Likeable characters are Marie, Mike and Jessie, for me.
> 
> I used to like Walt and Gus, but they've both done enough to change my mind.
> 
> Saul is a _great_ character, and I fucking love him, but he isn't a likeable character. He's a sleaze of the highest order and would fuck you over in second, unless he thought there was more money in not doing so. Cannot be trusted, although you'd end up relying on him. Worst possible combination!


If you separate BB characters into likeable/non-likeable it's going to lead to difficulties.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 21, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Fucking badger and the skinny lad. On step 5 and "catching up" on step 2? Total fucking schoolboy error. Step 5'd usually only take a day. Perhaps two. Of very intensive involvement with a sponsor. It's a fucking world away from step 2, which is basically pre-abstinence. (5 is following 4, which is the onset of the legendarily gruesome work / self-examination. Abstinence an absolute prerequisite).
> 
> Geez.


Where are you now, mrs q?


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 21, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Where are you now, mrs q?


Erm. S3e9?

Had my last night shift for some time last night, and've continued to watch it in the gym!

Btw, who was it that didn't like Ted? What's wrong with Ted?


----------



## belboid (Feb 21, 2013)

Ted is a scumbag. Mike is a scumbag who we only like in context. Marie is a self-obsessed republican mom.  Only Jesse is actually a decent, vaguely considerate, human being.

They're all fucking great characters.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Erm. S3e9?
> 
> Had my last night shift for some time last night, and've continued to watch it in the gym!
> 
> Btw, who was it that didn't like Ted? What's wrong with Ted?


The thing about Ted is he's a fucking idiot.   He's ruined his business, when Skyler helps keep him out of jail (and the rest) he fucks her over.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> If you separate BB characters into likeable/non-likeable it's going to lead to difficulties.


 
Of course, but while Marie, Mike and Jessie did things I wouldn't condone (although Marie is the 'purest' here), the others in my post all did things I couldn't even justify.

Mike murdered, but the murders were gang-related..."the game" in Wire parlance.
Marie thieved and I don't have any problem with that.
Jessie made drugs, which I don't have a problem with, and killed people. I do have a problem with him killing people but they were all justifiable in some way (mostly self-preservation). I'm not saying they were right, nor Mike's body count, but they at least made some sort of sense.

Walt's letting Jessie's girlfriend die was unforgivable to me. She was a true innocent in this show; one of the few.
Gus was prepared to let the cartel kill Hank to protect his business interests. That's too frivolous to me. Life is worth way more than money. And when Jessie and Mike killled, it was generally to protect their own lives, or freedom, not their profits.

Ted I explained above.

Yeah, they're mostly all flawed, but I think those reasons I gave should stand up to scrutiny.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2013)

belboid said:


> ... Marie is a self-obsessed republican mom. Only Jesse is actually a decent, vaguely considerate, human being....


Marie is cool in a mental way, Walt Jnr is decent too.


----------



## belboid (Feb 22, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Marie is cool in a mental way, Walt Jnr is decent too.


that's why she is a great character. you wouldn't want to hang out with her much tho, would you?

Walt Jr's just got boring now


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2013)

belboid said:


> that's why she is a great character. you wouldn't want to hang out with her much tho, would you?...


I don't mind..I quite like purple.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> ...Walt's letting Jessie's girlfriend die was unforgivable to me. She was a true innocent in this show; one of the few....


That would be the lapsed addict who got Jesse into heroin and blackmailed Walt, threatening to tell the police?


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Marie is cool in a mental way, Walt Jnr is decent too.


 
Yeah, Marie, aside from her stealing, is a model citizen. Walt Jr _is_ one. Hank is, too. And Gomez. In fact, all the people Walt knew before his cancer, bar Jessie, were law abiding people (although some were unpleasant like the eyebrow-toting car wash owner).

Since he joined the meth trade, the people he's met have all been flawed, and have in some ways corrupted those 'good' people he knew before this.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> That would be the lapsed addict who got Jesse into heroin and blackmailed Walt, threatening to tell the police?


 
A lapsed addict is no less innocent than anyone else. It's a disease, not an evil.

I can't remember the bit where she tried to blackmail Walt. What was it for/about?


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Yeah, Marie, aside from her stealing, is a model citizen. Walt Jr _is_ one....


That would be Walt Jr that used his parents distress to get them to buy him a sports car?


----------



## belboid (Feb 22, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> That would be the lapsed addict who got Jesse into heroin and blackmailed Walt, threatening to tell the police?


No one is innocent.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2013)

belboid said:


> No one is innocent.


On a scale of one to ten..where would we normally put heroin and blackmail?

/just having fun


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> That would be Walt Jr that used his parents distress to get them to buy him a sports car?


 
Come on! That's not even on the same scale as murder, blackmail and the rest that goes on. you're clutching at straws here. A teenager engaging in a bit of emotional manipulation vs cold blooded murder, tax evasion, fraud, drug dealing, etc etc?


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

Jessie is a big boy. He took heroin of his own accord. The girl is not to blame.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

OK, Jane tried to blackmail Walt because Walt refuses to give Jesse the money he is owed for the drug deal. Why is this a bad thing? Scumbag boss withholds payment for labour, worker's representative threatens boss with legal action, boss backs down and pays worker.

Seems like a good bit of wildcat action to me


----------



## belboid (Feb 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Come on! That's not even on the same scale as murder, blackmail and the rest that goes on. you're clutching at straws here. A teenager engaging in a bit of emotional manipulation vs cold blooded murder, tax evasion, fraud, drug dealing, etc etc?


he's a teenager - he has to start somewhere!

He's way smarter than Anthony Soprano was.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Jessie is a big boy. He took heroin of his own accord. The girl is not to blame.


She convinced him, she coached him.   She was _taking control_. Jesse didn't want to blackmail Walt, he knew Walt had his best interests at heart (I'm not giving it to you while you're off your fucking face).  Jane wanted nothing to do with Jesse till she realised he was actually a big name player.  She saw Walt was the only threat.   Walt saw _her_ as a threat, as she was...pretty much only one ending in that formula.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

belboid said:


> he's a teenager - he has to start somewhere!
> 
> He's way smarter than Anthony Soprano was.


 
Anthony Soprano was infuriatingly lame.
Actually, I felt for the guy, as he was obviously born into the wrong family. I felt a bit like that in my family (no they're not gangsters...just very different to me!)

Walt Jr wasn't daft, though, no.


----------



## zenie (Feb 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> A lapsed addict is no less innocent than anyone else. It's a disease, not an evil.
> 
> I can't remember the bit where she tried to blackmail Walt. What was it for/about?



Do you not remember her grabbing the phone and yelling down it? Walt knew she woe be trouble, fucking harsh to watch tough.

Jesse's week long parties where is house got totally fucked up were epic. As was the look on is Mum and Dad's face when he beat the down on price and revealed himself as the buyer of the house!

I thought Walt jr was a FANTASTIC character!! 

Pretty sure I could watch the whole lot again one day


----------



## belboid (Feb 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Anthony Soprano was infuriatingly lame.
> Actually, I felt for the guy, as he was obviously born into the wrong family. I felt a bit like that in my family (no they're not gangsters...just very different to me!)
> 
> Walt Jr wasn't daft, though, no.


Again, this is all why he was a brilliant character.  And by the end, he had got it - he was never going to be the muscle, but [it appeared that] he could deal it out and take it too.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

zenie said:


> Do you not remember her grabbing the phone and yelling down it? Walt knew she woe be trouble, fucking harsh to watch tough.
> 
> Jesse's week long parties where is house got totally fucked up were epic. As was the look on is Mum and Dad's face when he beat the down on price and revealed himself as the buyer of the house!
> 
> Pretty sure I could watch the whole lot again one day


 


DexterTCN said:


> She convinced him, she coached him. She was _taking control_. Jesse didn't want to blackmail Walt, he knew Walt had his best interests at heart (I'm not giving it to you while you're off your fucking face). Jane wanted nothing to do with Jesse till she realised he was actually a big name player. She saw Walt was the only threat. Walt saw _her_ as a threat, as she was...pretty much only one ending in that formula.


 
I think I might need to watch it again because I clearly don't remember it as well as everyone else.

I've seen it twice though, too 

In my memory, though, she was definitely not a baddie. Far from it.

I'm not sure I can still make a decent case after admitting my memory is hazy, but here goes anyway: compared to the heinous crimes that are committed in this show, including those which can in some way be justified, am I really to accept that Jane was a bad person, someone to dislike? To me, she was a flawed, but ultimately normal human being, who made one too many bad decisions and paid the ultimate price for it.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

belboid said:


> Again, this is all why he was a brilliant character. And by the end, he had got it - he was never going to be the muscle, but [it appeared that] he could deal it out and take it too.


 
Yeah, he was great. Most of the characters were great, and believable. That's what made it so good. It wasn't as cliched as normal gangster shit, and so you had annoying characters like Anthony who you just wish would do the right thing...but there is no right thing. Just what their parents expect of them (usually the wrong thing by any normal standards) and their normal persona. As if they were a real family.

Even Pauli, who seems like such a caricature that he couldn't possibly exist; I know people who exhibit similar personality traits, even if  they're not cold-blooded killers.

It's rated so highly for a reason! I prefer the Wire overall, but only because of the plot. The characters in the Sopranos, and even Breaking Bad, are much more believable to me.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I think I might need to watch it again because I clearly don't remember it as well as everyone else.
> 
> I've seen it twice though, too
> 
> In my memory, though, she was definitely not a baddie. Far from it...


You're not wrong though.  When we meet her she is smart, sees right through Jesse's bullshit, sexy and has her shit together.  Her dad's left her in charge of the rental and as we see, her dad doesn't stand for bullshit either.   She's quite awesome.

It's later on she's controlling, blackmailing and dangerous.   There's no doubt she would fuck Walt over, none at all...later.


----------



## zenie (Feb 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I think I might need to watch it again because I clearly don't remember it as well as everyone else.
> 
> I've seen it twice though, too
> 
> ...



Noooo....I think her heroin addiction was the root of it tbh. She would have fucked Walt over and probably Jesse too eventually.

What about when Jesse wakes up in the methheads house and they break into that ATM?  wonder what happened to the poor kid?


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> You're not wrong though. When we meet her she is smart, sees right through Jesse's bullshit, sexy and has her shit together. Her dad's left her in charge of the rental and as we see, her dad doesn't stand for bullshit either. She's quite awesome.
> 
> It's later on she's controlling, blackmailing and dangerous. There's no doubt she would fuck Walt over, none at all...later.


 
See, this I don't necessarily disagree with.

But does fucking over Walt make her a baddie, or someone to dislike? No! We knew Walt is a cunt (although it wasn't obvious then). If someone fucks over a cunt, that does not make them a bad person in any way. I'd argue the opposite.

She's a good person, IMO, and that's why her death changed mine, and others', opinions of Walt so much.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

zenie said:


> Noooo....I think her heroin addiction was the root of it tbh. She would have fucked Walt over and probably Jesse too eventually.
> 
> What about when Jesse wakes up in the methheads house and they break into that ATM?  wonder what happened to the poor kid?


 
I don't remember that..at all!

FFS, I only rewatched it a few months ago


----------



## zenie (Feb 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I don't remember that..at all!
> 
> FFS, I only rewatched it a few months ago



I keep remembering bits and chuckling to myself. If I still smoked weed while watching telly I would have remembered about 5%


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> ...She's a good person, IMO, and that's why her death changed mine, and others', opinions of Walt so much.


The trouble is, Walt's character arc up to season 5 shows exactly what he's capable of doing as a 'logical' progression.   Walt didn't change there, still the same guy looking for answers to problems...unhindered by some ethical or moral limitation we presumed he had.   Walt's only concern _ever_ of that incident was that Jesse never found out, there was no guilt/regret/compassion.

He's almost as complex as Homer Simpson.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

<removed in case spoiler-ville>


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2013)

zenie said:


> I keep remembering bits and chuckling to myself. If I still smoked weed while watching telly I would have remembered about 5%


Looks at Fez


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Interestingly...


If you have spoiled the last 8 episodes...I am going to kill you, Fez.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Looks at Fez


 
Ha, no! I haven't smoked weed for years. Although if I was cool enough to know where to find some, I'd be on it tomorrow


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> If you have spoiled the last 8 episodes...I am going to kill you, Fez.


 
<removed in case spoiler-ville>


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> If that's a spoiler, it's as minor as they come!
> 
> gabriel byrne was keyser soze!
> 
> sorry, I wish I didn't know either.


It was such a major thing it would be unfair to leave it unresolved. All you've done is make the wait seem longer. Like a kid waiting for christmas


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> It was such a major thing it would be unfair to leave it unresolved. All you've done is make the wait seem longer. Like a kid waiting for christmas


 
I'm gonna go remove my posts because if it is a major plot point, I'd feel bad spoiling it.

Please can you remove the quotes?


----------



## madamv (Feb 22, 2013)

Too late.  They are burned in my brain and I shall now have a sleepless night wondering how she's returning.=-O


----------



## zenie (Feb 22, 2013)

Might just be an end of show rap party/rollcall type thing


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

#2016 as well DexterTCN

zenie hopefully! I do not want to face the wrath of U75 for the most heinous crime of spoiler-ing. Worse than Toryism and Moider (but obviously not as bad as paedo-ing) - it's complicated on here.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2013)

madamv said:


> Too late. They are burned in my brain and I shall now have a sleepless night dreaming of chocolate


hey...that's spoiling


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

Why isn't it June yet..or whatever unholy month I have to wait until to see this...


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Why isn't it June yet..or whatever unholy month I have to wait until to see this...


That only lets you see the start.   Then you have to wait a week every time.   The horror.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> That only lets you see the start. Then you have to wait a week every time. The horror.


 
Thanks for pointing out the true horror of my first world problem in eye-watering detail.

I might as well be living in fucking Mogadishu, the suffering I'm going through.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Thanks for pointing out the true horror of my first world problem in eye-watering detail.
> 
> I might as well be living in fucking Mogadishu, the suffering I'm going through.


You think this is suffering?  Wait til April, then you'll know suffering.   May has 31 days.   And they'll probably have at least one break of a week or so like those US ones always do.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> You think this is suffering? Wait til April, then you'll know suffering. May has 31 days. And they'll probably have at least one break of a week or so like those US ones always do.


 
some good news for you: i didn't spoil all 8 episodes!

in response to this question (8 days ago):




			
				random internet person said:
			
		

> How far are you into filming Season 5 Part 2, and has Vince finished writing the finale yet? Are the first six episodes of the last eight as exciting as you were expecting and hoped it to be?


 
this was given:





			
				walt jr said:
			
		

> Half way through- we never know what Vince is writing until a week before we film it, now sure how many episodes we have left. And Vince had written the last episodes but we have yet to see them.




link for the entire thing if you're interested (it's not very interesting)


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Gromit (Feb 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Likeable characters are Marie, Mike and Jessie, for me.
> 
> I used to like Walt and Gus, but they've both done enough to change my mind.
> 
> Saul is a _great_ character, and I fucking love him, but he isn't a likeable character. He's a sleaze of the highest order and would fuck you over in second, unless he thought there was more money in not doing so. Cannot be trusted, although you'd end up relying on him. Worst possible combination!



I disagree. If you are his client he is scum, he knows he is scum, he doesn't deny he is scum but he is scum for you. 
Because he knows he is such utter scum he clings onto one anchor of self respect Attorney Client privilege.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I disagree. If you are his client he is scum...


and so are you, most likely.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I disagree. If you are his client he is scum, he knows he is scum, he doesn't deny he is scum but he is scum for you.
> Because he knows he is such utter scum he clings onto one anchor of self respect Attorney Client privilege.


 
Hmm. Not sure about this. He has behaved in a way on the show that would make you doubt his professionalism. But, admittedly, it's often been when he is in actual, physical danger.

I'm pretty sure he's offered himself up to the highest bidder more than once, as well, but I'd have to go re-watch to be sure.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Hmm. Not sure about this. He has behaved in a way on the show that would make you doubt his professionalism. But, admittedly, it's often been when he is in actual, physical danger.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's offered himself up to the highest bidder more than once, as well, but I'd have to go re-watch to be sure.



He was fleeing the office once to avoid the pressure he knew he'd be under to talk. leaving his business for the sake of the client. No doubt he would have talked if caught mind. He'd be a fool not to.


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 22, 2013)

Without reading the thread when is the last part being screened? The dvd is out on June 3rd in this country


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2013)

Grandma Death said:


> Without reading the thread when is the last part being screened? The dvd is out on June 3rd in this country


Are you sure? The second half won't have even started TXing in the US yet! I would have thought the DVD won't be released til next year in the US, let alone the UK


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 22, 2013)

It's on amazon available for pre order.


----------



## belboid (Feb 22, 2013)

Grandma Death said:


> It's on amazon available for pre order.


episodes 1-8 only


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 22, 2013)

Dammit. Just noticed that. Netflix not streaming it then?


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 22, 2013)

Grandma Death said:


> Dammit. Just noticed that. Netflix not streaming it then?


 
Eventually they will. But first it'll be screened in USA on AMC. I'll be downloading it the next day, as I suspect most others in the UK will


----------



## mk12 (Feb 22, 2013)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/odd/s16...aking-bad-monopoly-board-created-picture.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2013)

What treatment does Walt get for his cancer? Chemo? How does he manage to do all that shit while undergoing it?


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What treatment does Walt get for his cancer? Chemo? How does he manage to do all that shit while undergoing it?


Via the awesome power of the montage


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 22, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I won't be watching that. The original was horrific enough.


 
Can't stand the original (just too amateurish and the only 'well done' bits are too nasty to like), but the remake is actually pretty good.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 23, 2013)

Someone told me that Lois from Malcolm in the Middle would be in the 2nd half of series 5. I don't know if they were joking or if they really had some sort of proper knowledge


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tar1984 (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2013)

wrong series I know, and this probably came up on one of the two hundred threads on it previously, but I hadn't noticed it before....

Jon Gnarr, Mayor of Rekjavik since 2010 refused to form a coalition with anyone who hadn't watched all five seasons of The Wire. His party formed a coalition with the center-left Social Democrats (despite Mr. Gnarr’s suspicion that party leaders had assigned an underling to watch “The Wire” and take notes).


----------



## madamv (Mar 6, 2013)

http://www.amctv.com/breaking-bad/videos/on-the-set-of-the-final-8-episodes-breaking-bad


----------



## Reno (Mar 7, 2013)

belboid said:


> wrong series I know, and this probably came up on one of the two hundred threads on it previously, but I hadn't noticed it before....
> 
> Jon Gnarr, Mayor of Rekjavik since 2010 refused to form a coalition with anyone who hadn't watched all five seasons of The Wire. His party formed a coalition with the center-left Social Democrats (despite Mr. Gnarr’s suspicion that party leaders had assigned an underling to watch “The Wire” and take notes).



I would only form a coalition with anyone who had seen all seasons of America's Next Top Model.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 11, 2013)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...nt-for-crystal-meth-manufacture-2013031162320


----------



## mack (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## ymu (Mar 17, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Fucking badger and the skinny lad. On step 5 and "catching up" on step 2? Total fucking schoolboy error. Step 5'd usually only take a day. Perhaps two. Of very intensive involvement with a sponsor. It's a fucking world away from step 2, which is basically pre-abstinence. (5 is following 4, which is the onset of the legendarily gruesome work / self-examination. Abstinence an absolute prerequisite).
> 
> Geez.


Yes, that is the point of the joke. Well done. 

Just caught up on Seasons 1-4 and being rationed on Season 5 1-8 so we don't get through them too quickly. 

Fuckin' ace. The acting is superb.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2013)

Is season 5 on Netflix? Not sure it has all been released or not yet? I have a one month (second) free trial offer.


----------



## soundsystem (Mar 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Is season 5 on Netflix? Not sure it has all been released or not yet? I have a one month (second) free trial offer.


 
Yes, it's on the UK Netflix. Not on the US one though, weirdly.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2013)

soundsystem said:
			
		

> Yes, it's on the UK Netflix. Not on the US one though, weirdly.



Excellent news  that is a one month free trial to be booked


----------



## belboid (Mar 29, 2013)

soundsystem said:


> Yes, it's on the UK Netflix. Not on the US one though, weirdly.


its because it is shown on us tv, but not on british


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Is season 5 on Netflix? Not sure it has all been released or not yet? I have a one month (second) free trial offer.


Only the first half will be there.. obviously.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2013)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> Only the first half will be there.. obviously.



Which half?


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Which half?


the first half. Episodes 1 - 8


----------



## belboid (Apr 22, 2013)

Sunday August 11th!

Let the countdown being...


----------



## Boycey (Apr 22, 2013)

tar1984 said:


>


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 15, 2013)

August 11th init


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Jul 16, 2013)

They've really been taking their time. I still haven't watched the first 8 episodes of season 5 so I can watch it all when it's over.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Is season 5 on Netflix? Not sure it has all been released or not yet? I have a one month (second) free trial offer.


 
dont watch netflix breaking bad. a lot of the scenes have been cut. use torrents instead.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> dont watch netflix breaking bad. a lot of the scenes have been cut. use torrents instead.



I'm not sure it does.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 17, 2013)

in the first episode of season 1 they cut out the whole journey of walt to the hospital after he collapses, where he asks the ambulance driver to drop him off instead of going to the hospital in anticipation of the cost problems. Also, i have looked at the times of some of the episodes vis a vis the ones from torrents and they are much shorter at times. maybe im just going mad, in which case, ill double check tonight though...


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 18, 2013)

ok just checked.

season 1 episode 1 netflix version 48:06 running time
season 1 episode 1 from torrent: 58:06 running time.

similiar disparities of time in other episodes i checked another time. If you have watched it netflix style, id suggest this month before season 6 starts to get watching it the way it should be, the only way, the torrent way....

as we learn again and again from breaking bad, crime does pay


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 24, 2013)

YES


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 24, 2013)

August the 11th is so far away... how long will it take from broadcast to get onto the torrents do y'all reckon?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 24, 2013)

20-30 mins... however that will be about 3-4 am here... or something


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2013)

there's always a copy up by 8am, tho sometimes you have to wait a few hours more for someone to make an avi of it


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 24, 2013)

thank god i got a new laptop this summer - last time hunting down avis was a fucking nightmare on the old comp.mp4s mkvs etc were just too flashfoward for my old comp...


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/26/4559132/breaking-bad-netflix-uk-final-episodes-exclusive



> The much-anticipated final episodes of AMC's Breaking Bad will be available to watch on Netflix UK immediately following their US broadcast. The half-season premieres on AMC August 11th at 9PM ET (2AM BST), and Netflix users in the UK will be able to watch each episode after it finishes airing stateside


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 26, 2013)

will they be the cut versions as the other netflix ones have been so??


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 26, 2013)

The final episode titles and summaries are as follows:



Spoiler



The final episode titles and summaries are as follows:

Episode 509 - 'Blood Money': As Walt and Jesse adjust to life outside of the business, Hank grapples with a troubling lead.

Episode 510 - 'Buried': While Skyler's past catches up with her, Walt covers his tracks. Jesse continues to struggle with his guilt.

Episode 511 - 'Confessions': Jesse decides to make a change, while Walt and Skyler try to deal with an unexpected demand.

Episode 512 - 'Rabid Dog': An unusual strategy starts to bear fruit, while plans are set in motion that could change everything. 

Episode 513 - 'To'hajiilee': Things heat up for Walt in unexpected ways.

Episode 514 - 'Ozymandias': Everyone copes with radically changed circumstances. 

Episode 515 - 'Granite State': Events set in motion long ago move toward a conclusion. 

Episode 516 - 'Felina': The series finale.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 26, 2013)

just heard a rumour that



Spoiler



hanks gonna kill himself


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 30, 2013)

just sent my parents a memory stick with the first two seasons of breaking bad on it. didn't know if they would like it or not, but im thinking that i got a text from my dad at 3am to say they had just watched the first 4 episodes back to back means they do like it


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Maltin (Jul 31, 2013)

My name is Ozymandias, King of Kings.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2013)

getting stupidly excited over this again


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 31, 2013)

its like the build up to a cup final for me this excitment


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2013)

Quite sad that this season's going to be the last one


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 31, 2013)

me too.. but i was also worried about them running out of ideas if it was much longer.. fuck knows though... pretty confident this season will be as good as the others...


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2013)

yeh this is the right time for it to end i reckon.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 31, 2013)

gets bigger every time with each season. the only way they could have carried on the momentum of walts expandingness was if him and jesse were to build the fucking death star or something!!


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2013)

So predictions for season 5 anyway?

will walt jr actually do anything other than eat breakfast? i'd like it if he was given a bigger part this season


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 31, 2013)

im sticking with the death star prediction 

my favourite scene with walt junior is when him, dad, and wee sister are sitting watching the final mental scene of scarface and walt turns to skylar and is like, oh you should come and watch this film with us lol....


----------



## underurnose (Jul 31, 2013)

when does he finally get fixed???


----------



## Chz (Jul 31, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> So predictions for season 5 anyway?
> 
> will walt jr actually do anything other than eat breakfast? i'd like it if he was given a bigger part this season


 
Maybe he'll sample dad's product?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 31, 2013)

Netflix UK will be showing them the day after they air in the US.  Looks like I have to change back.


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 4, 2013)

1 week to go...


----------



## madamv (Aug 9, 2013)

Not long!   Just linking my lappy with the telly to re watch the first bit of season 5 again.   Apparently eztv cant be used over here atm. Is that right? 

*panic*


----------



## keybored (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## tar1984 (Aug 10, 2013)

That monologue ^^ has got me thinking, how will walt handle it?  I could more imagine him coming out with self-justifying excuses or lies


----------



## kenny g (Aug 10, 2013)

http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/ suggests the 9pm EST showing will be at 2 am in the UK so it should be downloadable by 3am. Anyone staying up or getting up super early?


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 10, 2013)

me hopefully.

i can't fucking wait.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have work in the morning


----------



## keybored (Aug 10, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Quite sad that this season's going to be the last one


Vince Gilligan indicated recently that there could well be a spin-off series "It's all about Saul!".



> *It is my fervent wish that there will be a Saul Goodman spin-off.  I speak for no one, but myself and probably Bob and Peter Gould, who is the one of my writers who created the character, back in Season 2.  He’s a wonderful writer, who I have been working with and trying to figure out exactly what shape a Saul Goodman series would entail.  I’m not speaking for any company or professional entity when I say that I really hope it happens.  It’s for powers bigger than me to figure out if it can come to fruition, but I would very much like it to be the case.  Creatively, we’re working toward that.*



http://collider.com/breaking-bad-final-season-vince-gilligan-interview/
(ok I might have made up the title).


----------



## madamv (Aug 10, 2013)

Anyone got a dl recommendation?


----------



## keybored (Aug 10, 2013)

madamv said:


> Anyone got a dl recommendation?


For the whole series, or the new episodes when they come out? Do you use torrents?


----------



## keybored (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## tar1984 (Aug 11, 2013)

Jesus christ marie


----------



## gosub (Aug 11, 2013)

Why bother, if you don't want to be skull fucked you can't discuss it for at least a couple of months


----------



## keybored (Aug 11, 2013)

Teaser just got posted, not a spoiler.

*Breaking Bad - Episode 5.09 - Blood Money - Sneak Peek​*


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 11, 2013)

keybored said:


> Teaser just got posted, not a spoiler.
> 
> 
> *Breaking Bad - Episode 5.09 - Blood Money - Sneak Peek*


 
Bastards wait months and months right up to the very day of the first episode to give us a teaser.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 12, 2013)

so am i right in thinking it should be up in a few mins?


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 12, 2013)

ive been downloading one off of isohunt torrent site, but it says its 6hrs ago it came on the torrent site. its being pretty slow too, im a bit dubious if ive got the right link.. have you found any??


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 12, 2013)

http://www.tvmuse.eu/tv-shows/Breaking-Bad_135/season_5/episode_9/


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 12, 2013)

is this something you need to be a member of??


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 12, 2013)

no


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 12, 2013)

i not getting breaking bad from that link. feeling a bit thick just got some forum posts....


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 12, 2013)

i don't think it's up yet


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 12, 2013)

stayed up this late, but really want to go to bed. but im up this late now feel i should just commit to being proper tired. its still not on netflix which i have checked about ten times now...


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 12, 2013)

people are posting links on that now...


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 12, 2013)

http://www.ventlyfe.com/video/vip/1...d_season_5_episode_9_quot_blooding_money_quot


----------



## keybored (Aug 12, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Bastards wait months and months right up to the very day of the first episode to give us a teaser.


The guy who plays Skinny P is a Facebook friend of a friend of mine, he posted it on his wall.
She's also friends with the brothers who played the nasty cartel twins, they are apparently the nicest people ever.


----------



## keybored (Aug 12, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> no


Telling me I need a to give credit card information to enjoy my free membership. nope.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## frogwoman (Aug 12, 2013)

just watched it fucking hell, a great start to the season


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 12, 2013)

me too. fucking wow - forgot how good this show was... roll on episode 2 

eta cheers for the link frogwoman.

the links are on the comments to anybody reading this..


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow, what a close to that episode



Spoiler



Tread lightly


----------



## thriller (Aug 12, 2013)

downloaded. will watch when back from work. can't wait.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2013)

Why is it not on Netflix yet??


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 12, 2013)

its on netflix now...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 12, 2013)

Episode on Netflix is 47 minutes long, can someone with a torrent compare and see if that's the full thing or if its an edited version?


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 12, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Episode on Netflix is 47 minutes long, can someone with a torrent compare and see if that's the full thing or if its an edited version?


 
http://vidbull.com/d342clyanbfk
47.08


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 12, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> http://vidbull.com/d342clyanbfk
> 47.08


Cool, looks like Netflix is the full thing then


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 12, 2013)

yeah they the same. but it is something that one needs to watch out for cause netflix do like a bit of censorship from time to time...


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 12, 2013)

so predictions for episode 10 anyone?


----------



## Greebozz (Aug 12, 2013)

I just watched the latest episode.

Boring, overemotional, dull, illogical, slow-moving, poor writing, terrible, bad acting.

I think none of the above words are in any way connected with the latest episode, because I think it is amazing, I dare not have hoped it would have been this good.  Hope the other episodes keep it up, I'm feeling confident they will.


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 12, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> so predictions for episode 10 anyone?


 


Spoiler



well for what its worth, heres my predictions for whats gonna happen the whole season after episode 9...


only open if you had read the first spoiler...



Spoiler



really think the rumour that hank is gonna kill himself has got a lot more credibility after watching that episode... also reckon that walts immediate family is gonna get killed, perhaps to do with the czech republic peeps... im also basing that supposition on the flash fowards where his house is burnt out... i really wish i hadnt read all the rumour and speculations that were doing the rounds on the internet prior to this season coming out


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

Needs more of the girl from Neverwhere.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 12, 2013)

Do you guys think Jesse believed Walt when he said that he didn't kill Mike? Or do you reckon he was just biding his time? Or that he didn't believe it but was too fucked in the head to do anything about it?


----------



## belboid (Aug 12, 2013)

that episode of Star Trek sounds like a cracker


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 12, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Do you guys think Jesse believed Walt when he said that he didn't kill Mike? Or do you reckon he was just biding his time? Or that he didn't believe it but was too fucked in the head to do anything about it?


 
No, he didn't believe him at all.


----------



## madamv (Aug 12, 2013)

Wonderful episode.  Delivered as I hoped it would


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 12, 2013)

It's really tense viewing. Like not "edge of your seat" thriller type tension, more just a general feeling of uneasiness, with the opening scene hinting some really nasty stuff is coming, and the main narrative being so dark, characters so full of angst. Of course, it had to come to this, it's been building up to this all along, but it's a bit of a departure in tone from all previous series.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 12, 2013)

Also, daily mash article on BB today was quality.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 12, 2013)

I hope Hank sticks to his guns


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm still rooting for Walter.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 12, 2013)

wtf why?


----------



## BigTom (Aug 12, 2013)

That was awesome. What a setup for the final half series, no pussyfooting around, brilliant.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 12, 2013)

I dunno. Because after all the terrible things he's done, you kind of feel like you've been on a journey with him. You've been given an insight into his motivations, and how he's come to justify and normalise all the terrible things he's done. He remains the protagonist, and I can't help liking him and wanting for things to turn out well. Of course, that isn't going to happen, and that's part of the thrill of the show, but I don't think they've written him off as a completely unsympathetic character. Yet. There's still supposed to be a part of him that you like.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 12, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I dunno. Because after all the terrible things he's done, you kind of feel like you've been on a journey with him. You've been given an insight into his motivations, and how he's come to justify and normalise all the terrible things he's done. He remains the protagonist, and I can't help liking him and wanting for things to turn out well. Of course, that isn't going to happen, and that's part of the thrill of the show, but I don't think they've written him off as a completely unsympathetic character. Yet. There's still supposed to be a part of him that you like.



I'm the same with you and shit-on-toast


----------



## Supine (Aug 12, 2013)

Brilliant. BB is back


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 12, 2013)

Good episode. Nothing unexpected.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2013)

Episode 9 on Netflix now


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 12, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Good episode. Nothing unexpected.


 
really? I was expecting Hank to pussyfoot around the issue a bit more. I wasn't expecting what happened in the final ten minutes of the episode to happen stragight away.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 12, 2013)

They only have a few episodes left....I was expecting the pace to step up.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 12, 2013)

Spoiler



Hank made a total mistake by staying off work.  It drew Walt's attention.   And using the same tracker was practically waving a flag.

Tread lightly.   Gave me the shivers, I missed him


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 12, 2013)

Brilliant. Want to discuss it but can't be arsed learning spoiler codes. So, brilliant.


----------



## kenny g (Aug 12, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Do you guys think Jesse believed Walt when he said that he didn't kill Mike? Or do you reckon he was just biding his time? Or that he didn't believe it but was too fucked in the head to do anything about it?


 

Didn't believe him at all but was too frightened to say so and just pretty much disgusted with walt.


----------



## kenny g (Aug 12, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



People make mistakes - you can hardly blame hank for using a GSM tracker which is standard practice - how many people check under their cars?


----------



## kenny g (Aug 12, 2013)

la ressistance said:


> Brilliant. Want to discuss it but can't be arsed learning spoiler codes. So, brilliant.


 

Just quote a spoiler 

 and the code is in there.  ie:- 



Spoiler



TEST


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 12, 2013)

kenny g said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> People make mistakes - you can hardly blame hank for using a GSM tracker which is standard practice - how many people check under their cars?


 

I think Hank will go through a lot of emotions in this.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 12, 2013)

No need for spoiler tags, look at the thread title.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2013)

Anyone got a mobile streaming link to this that doesn't time out? Or should I wait til it's late to watch it on the earlier link?


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 12, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> No need for spoiler tags, look at the thread title.


 
Yeah but these are brand new episodes, I watch on netflix 24 hours after US broadcast, others are downloading an hour after it's been on in the US. 

I think we should use spoiler tags for these ones.

Any similarity between the 'jump forward to the scenes in the future' and the season 2 'teddy bear' episodes, I wonder.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 12, 2013)

to hell with spoilers, once the episode has aired!


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone got a mobile streaming link to this that doesn't time out? Or should I wait til it's late to watch it on the earlier link?


 
just download the episode as a torrent.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 12, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Yeah but these are brand new episodes, I watch on netflix 24 hours after US broadcast, others are downloading an hour after it's been on in the US.
> 
> I think we should use spoiler tags for these ones.
> 
> Any similarity between the 'jump forward to the scenes in the future' and the season 2 'teddy bear' episodes, I wonder.


If people read a thread that has "contains spoilers" in the title, then complain that they've read spoilers, they deserve everything they get.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 12, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If people read a thread that has "contains spoilers" in the title, then complain that they've read spoilers, they deserve everything they get.


 
although, there are two kinds of spoiler... one for people who haven't watched the episode, and one from people who has seen a pre-released/leaked episode.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 12, 2013)

How do you guys think Marie is going to react to all of this? Hank hasn't told her anything, he's just told her not to tell Skyler aboutgoing to hospital etc, as far as I can tell. I could see some sort of fight between the two of them, and also between Marie and Skyler. I think Marie might know/suspect more than she's letting on tbh


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> just download the episode as a torrent.


On a mobile? How?


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> On a mobile? How?


 
same as a PC. Just install a torrent app then click a link on the piratebay 
I use the utorrent app (as i do with my PC)


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 12, 2013)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## thriller (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> same as a PC. Just install a torrent app then click a link on the piratebay
> I use the utorrent app (as i do with my PC)


No utorrent app on iOS it seems. Can't work it out. Will have to watch it 30 sec intervals on the earlier link as that's all it's giving me at the mo


----------



## thriller (Aug 12, 2013)

interesting walt theory:



Spoiler



*Walt Kills Skyler? — ‘Breaking Bad’ Final Season Spoilers & Finale Theories*

Here is the frightening theory, which was posted on the Straight Dope message board:
In _Breaking Bad_, Walt has a habit of taking on some little traits of the people he has killed.
When Walt killed Crazy 8, he started cutting off the crusts of his sandwiches – just as Crazy 8 had done. Gus drives a Volvo. After Walt kills Gus, at the beginning of Season 5 (at the Denny’s), Walt is driving a Volvo (w/ NH plates).  When Mike and Walt meet at a bar in an earlier season, Walt orders his drink neat while Mike has his on the rocks. After Mike is killed, and Hank offers Walt a drink in his office – he asks for it on the rocks.
At that same scene at Denny’s, Walt arranges his bacon into his new age. Someone else used to do that. On top of that, he’s using Skyler’s maiden name on his fake ID.
Based on his history of picking up traits from his victims – I believe Walt is going to murder Skyler before the series is over, and it probably had already happened before he showed up at the Denny’s in the Season 5 cold open.​


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No utorrent app on iOS it seems. Can't work it out. Will have to watch it 30 sec intervals on the earlier link as that's all it's giving me at the mo


Can't you sign up for a Netflix account?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Can't you sign up for a Netflix account?


Do they stream to mobiles?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Do they stream to mobiles?


Yes, yes they do


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2013)

Ooh will check it out, ta.
Only really have to watch it tonight on a mobile though, so might not be worth it.
Cannae wait though!


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 12, 2013)

thriller said:


> interesting walt theory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Ooh will check it out, ta.
> Only really have to watch it tonight on a mobile though, so might not be worth it.
> Cannae wait though!


 

They still do 1 month free trials.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 12, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> They still do 1 month free trials.


BB is on for two months, probably ten weeks with US breaks, which seem common.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 12, 2013)

I loved Jessie's facial expression when he let Walt in.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No utorrent app on iOS it seems. Can't work it out. Will have to watch it 30 sec intervals on the earlier link as that's all it's giving me at the mo


 
I think we've had this conversation before.. apple phones are quite limited in what they can do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2013)

It still took me about an hour and a half to watch it on Netflix as it kept stopping, so it must be that just my folks have a shitty connection


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> How do you guys think Marie is going to react to all of this? Hank hasn't told her anything, he's just told her not to tell Skyler aboutgoing to hospital etc, as far as I can tell. I could see some sort of fight between the two of them, and also between Marie and Skyler. I think Marie might know/suspect more than she's letting on tbh


Why would she?


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Why would she?


 
the whole thing with dumping the kids on hank/marie was pretty weird. I don't think she knows he is heisenberg but I don't think she would be that surprised. And also some of Skyler's conversations with her last season.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 13, 2013)

I enjoyed the episode. I was expecting an episode designed to rebuild the tension (lost during the break) and that's what I got.

The last two episodes are going to be the woooah ones.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> the whole thing with dumping the kids on hank/marie was pretty weird. I don't think she knows he is heisenberg but I don't think she would be that surprised. And also some of Skyler's conversations with her last season.


I think she's totally in the dark as Hank tells her nothing, and she's pretty witless. The only thing she knows is there's some unspoken rift between Walt and Skylar.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I think she's totally in the dark as Hank tells her nothing, and she's pretty witless. The only thing she knows is there's some unspoken rift between Walt and Skylar.


 
I have a feeling she's going to end up being pivotal to everything somehow, or at least a lot more important to proceedings than she has been.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh fuck!! It's back on!!!
Cool!


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 13, 2013)

Proper lolled at my sudden facepalm - to think before I thought the whole series would lead up to the Hank/Walt face off...Then they lump in episode 1! (And the burnt house preview bits hint that this series moves a bit quicker than that!).

If Marie knows anything I'll be very surprised (though that wouldn't be a first, tbf)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't think she knows anything right now, more that how she reacts when she finds out will be important iyswim.


----------



## electroplated (Aug 13, 2013)

thriller said:


> interesting walt theory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There's a similar theory that 



Spoiler



Walt kills Jessie because of this:
http://i.imgur.com/BHg4vzA.jpg


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I don't think she knows anything right now, more that how she reacts when she finds out will be important iyswim.


It'll be her toting that M60!


----------



## belboid (Aug 13, 2013)

no way Marie knows anything.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 13, 2013)

electroplated said:


> There's a similar theory that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



but they are obviously very different


----------



## D'wards (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh, The Guardian 
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/13/breaking-bad-no-real-women


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 14, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Oh, The Guardian
> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/13/breaking-bad-no-real-women


 
Not really any real men though are there?

It's a bit of a boy's own adventure! All jolly good fun.....with murder and drug trafficking....and train robbery and big magnets!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 14, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Oh, The Guardian
> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/13/breaking-bad-no-real-women


 
This seems to be conflating 'unsympathetic' with 'poorly written'. There are no characters in the show you can really sympathise with, except maybe Walt JR, but that's not because the writing is bad, it's because they've deliberately written unsympathetic characters. Obviously Skyler is not meant to be the 'moral centre' of the show, because she abandons her own morality for personal gain at various points in the story. This to me makes her more convincing as a character, not less.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 14, 2013)

The Bechdel Test is all well and good, but its not as simple as that in reality.

Is a film set in a man's prison worthless because it fails the test?

Furthermore, i see Skyler as one of the central characters in the show, its a very strange article.

You could name dozens of superb films that fail the Bechdel Test, because they are about men, and not poorer for it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

I disagree with some of that article, but think it is fare comment, certainly not deserving of a rolleyes emoticon


----------



## D'wards (Aug 14, 2013)

The author is stating there are no decent female characters in it, and that its poorer than its counterparts because of it.

I fell there is a strong female character, and if its a series about men doing things that are done by a huge majority by men, when they happen in the real world, its not really a criticism. In 90% of cases, crime is a male pursuit, and especially serious crime.
And crime is a great basis for fiction, obviously.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, but as it says in the article, The Sopranos is also about crime and has better written female characters. I don't think Skylar is as negative as the writer states but she's right about Marie, and anyway, who are we to tell a woman writer that her experiences are wrong?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, but as it says in the article, The Sopranos is also about crime and has better written female characters. I don't think Skylar is as negative as the writer states but she's right about Marie, and anyway, who are we to tell a woman writer that her experiences are wrong?


 
If she doesn't like it, she shouldn't watch it.  I never watch a film, TV show or whatever and say "ooh, it would be better if it had more black people or blokes in it."  It's the writers' universe - up to them who the main characters are and where the story goes.  There are plenty of shows about women or with more female characters.  90% of the comments BTL suggests her complaint is wacky and many have said the article is there just to generate hits.


----------



## youngian (Aug 14, 2013)

The Walt Hank confrontation came surprisingly quickly and felt a bit of an anti-climax. On past form I suspect it was deliberate rather than tired writing. A lot of loose ends still to tie up and I have no idea how it will all turn out. Can't wait though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> If she doesn't like it, she shouldn't watch it.  I never watch a film, TV show or whatever and say "ooh, it would be better if it had more black people or blokes in it."  It's the writers' universe - up to them who the main characters are and where the story goes.  There are plenty of shows about women or with more female characters.  90% of the comments BTL suggests her complaint is wacky and many have said the article is there just to generate hits.



She does like it. Read the article, halfwit


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> She does like it. Read the article, halfwit


 
I did read it.   She likes it, but she'd like it more if they shoe-horned in some more female characters or made the existing ones more likeable... when none of the male characters are exactly traditionally likeable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

That's not what she says.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> That's not what she says.


 
Whatever.  It strikes me (and seemingly 90% of the people responding to it) as a lot of self-centered whining about nothing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

And 90% of statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 14, 2013)

youngian said:


> The Walt Hank confrontation came surprisingly quickly and felt a bit of an anti-climax. On past form I suspect it was deliberate rather than tired writing. A lot of loose ends still to tie up and I have no idea how it will all turn out. Can't wait though.


I thought it was played excellently. Walt being quiet and polite, but making no mistake about who's in charge here without being too explicit. Walt was full of understated menace


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 14, 2013)

D'wards said:


> I thought it was played excellently. Walt being quiet and polite, but making no mistake about who's in charge here without being too explicit


 
Cranston was fucking superb in that last episode, and that final scene in particular.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Whatever.  It strikes me (and seemingly 90% of the people responding to it) as a lot of self-centered whining about nothing.


If you are going to criticise an article, at least read it properly and criticise it for the right reasons. You tedious transparently misogynist halfwit


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2013)

D'wards said:


> The Bechdel Test is all well and good, but its not as simple as that in reality.
> 
> Is a film set in a man's prison worthless because it fails the test?
> 
> ...


No one says that a film that fails the Bechdel Test is worthless, it's simply making a point. The number of films that fail it ARE a damning indictment of who writes film and tv tho. Most films do have women in, but the way they interact (or, more commonly, don't interact) is what's wrong.

BB gets a 3 on the test anyway, while the over praised (by the article author) Top of the Lake only just scrapes in (most of the inter female conversations between women in it ARE about men).

The idea that Skyler is the moral centre of the show is just laughable.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, but as it says in the article, The Sopranos is also about crime and has better written female characters. I don't think Skylar is as negative as the writer states but she's right about Marie, and anyway, who are we to tell a woman writer that her experiences are wrong?


 But The Sopranos was almost a family drama, where the family happened to be gangsters (or the male members anyway). It was not so much about the intricacies of the criminal activity so much, as Breaking Bad is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

D'wards said:


> But The Sopranos was almost a family drama, where the family happened to be gangsters (or the male members anyway). It was not so much about the intricacies of the criminal activity so much, as Breaking Bad is.


For sure, and that's why the writer liked it more. More well rounded in its view of humanity.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> And 90% of statistics are made up on the spot.


 
It's pretty obvious that Walt and Jessie are the real focus of the show.



> I like Breaking Bad. I _like_ it. It's a good, solid drama. I watched this new episode determined to fall in love; after five seasons of increasingly breathless adoration from viewers and critics, I had hoped it might all finally slot into place,


 
Good for her sitting out something she merely _liked_ (presumably so she could write a moan piece).  If I merely _liked_ something, I'm not sure I'd sit through 5 seasons of it...

I do get what she says about Mad Men, though.  Slightly less enjoyable, but I think that probably has more depth and is more about its female characters/feminist issues.  But not every TV show is going to have the same focus.  There are plenty of shows which are more concerned with groups of women, where male characters are incidental (and that's fair enough).  Plus, as you say, her assessment of Skylar is subjective and is unlikely to be universally agreed with.


----------



## Yata (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, but as it says in the article, The Sopranos is also about crime and has better written female characters. I don't think Skylar is as negative as the writer states but she's right about Marie, and anyway, who are we to tell a woman writer that her experiences are wrong?


I loved the sopranos but better female characters? from what i remember, most of the women in sopranos were "maries" apart from tonys mum who had some influence over what happened and possibly his daughter altho she wasnt in it that much. the rest were only involved in the story if it was something sexual or in ginnys case- eating too much :S
at least in BB you have skylar who is actively a part of heisenbergs empire, in sopranos its 100% a mans world


----------



## D'wards (Aug 14, 2013)

belboid said:


> No one says that a film that fails the Bechdel Test is worthless, it's simply making a point. The number of films that fail it ARE a damning indictment of who writes film and tv tho. Most films do have women in, but the way they interact (or, more commonly, don't interact) is what's wrong.
> 
> BB gets a 3 on the test anyway, while the over praised (by the article author) only just scrapes in (most of the inter female conversations between women in it ARE about men).
> 
> The idea that Skyler is the moral centre of the show is just laughable.


 
*stereotype alert* I feel that in life, its men who get upto stoopid things, or stoopid behaviours that invariable lead to stoopid situations that make a good basis for crime fiction, if they wanna be a bit realistic.

On the flipside we have films like 4.3.2.1 - is that what you want? Is it? Is it?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm watching The Sopranos at the moment (never seen it before   ).  Up to S1, ep 6 and haven't seen any female characters as strong as Skylar so far.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 14, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I'm watching The Sopranos at the moment (never seen it before   ). Up to S1, ep 6 and haven't seen any female characters as strong as Skylar so far.


 Meadow was a great character, a real woolly liberal, but when it came to the crunch, was not above reminding people who her dad was.


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2013)

D'wards said:


> *stereotype alert* I feel that in life, its men who get upto stoopid things, or stoopid behaviours that invariable lead to stoopid situations that make a good basis for crime fiction, if they wanna be a bit realistic.
> 
> On the flipside we have films like 4.3.2.1 - is that what you want? Is it? Is it?


I don't know, never heard of it. Is it worse than Sex and the City 2?


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2013)

Yata said:


> I loved the sopranos but better female characters? from what i remember, most of the women in sopranos were "maries" apart from tonys mum who had some influence over what happened and possibly his daughter altho she wasnt in it that much. the rest were only involved in the story if it was something sexual or in ginnys case- eating too much :S
> at least in BB you have skylar who is actively a part of heisenbergs empire, in sopranos its 100% a mans world


They certainly were not Marie's. Janice was the only one that comes close. Almost the only thing the article is right about is that there were more and more rounded women in the sopranos


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2013)

And aren't Marie and Skyler a bit boring to, kinda, indicate the incredible tedium of a place like Albuquerque?


----------



## BigTom (Aug 14, 2013)

BB passes the Bechdel test anyway, I'm sure Skylar and Marie have plenty of conversations that don't involve men - all the falling out over Marie stealing that baby tiara for instance.


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2013)

BigTom said:


> BB passes the Bechdel test anyway, I'm sure Skylar and Marie have plenty of conversations that don't involve men - all the falling out over Marie stealing that baby tiara for instance.


That's the one I immediately thought of. They also have lots of conversations when there are the 'family get togethers'. 

Plus Skylar talked to Lydia in the last episode!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 14, 2013)

belboid said:


> I don't know, never heard of it. Is it worse than Sex and the City 2?


Group of sexy females get together to rob a bank, whilst spending a fair amount of time in underwear


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 14, 2013)

belboid said:


> And aren't Marie and Skyler a bit boring to, kinda, indicate the incredible tedium of a place like Albuquerque?


 
Perhaps.  Walt was hardly an exciting character to begin with either - a chemistry teacher ffs.  I think the whole point is that these people are boring/normal.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 14, 2013)

Interesting that the Guardian article mentions Mad Men, which I could never get into partly because I found the women characters to be one dimensional. Watching Breaking Bad I'm aware that women aren't often in central roles, but the women who are there are all proper characters.

This is the most important thing for me, plenty of films and tv shows have prominent female leads with no characterisation whatsoever, they're just glorified macguffins for the protagonists to acquire at the correct point in the story. That sort of thing upsets me far more than a show like Breaking Bad or the Sopranos.

There's a great bit in Seven Psychopaths where Christopher Walken is criticising Colin Farrel's script (and by extension the script of the film itself) on the grounds that the female characters are terrible. Colin protests that him only giving minor roles to women is a reflection of their diminshed role in society as a whole and how hard life is for them because of this, to which Walken replies, 'yeah life is hard for women, but most of the women I know can string a sentence together'.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 14, 2013)

And I don't think I've ever got away from the feeling (at least up to the end of s4, which I haven't seen beyond) that Walt is a boring middle-aged guy a bit out of his depth.


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Interesting that the Guardian article mentions Mad Men, which I could never get into partly because I found the women characters to be one dimensional.


Really??!!  Joan was a little right at the beginning, but that was because of her role in the company. Certainly as the show progressed all of them have become super dimensional.



> There's a great bit in Seven Psychopaths where Christopher Walken is criticising Colin Farrel's script (and by extension the script of the film itself) on the grounds that the female characters are terrible. Colin protests that him only giving minor roles to women is a reflection of their diminshed role in society as a whole and how hard life is for them because of this, to which Walken replies, 'yeah life is hard for women, but most of the women I know can string a sentence together'.


It's a great line, but its also a blatant cop out, for the fact that he hadn't bothered writing a proper female character. Again.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 14, 2013)

The bechdel test is pretty worthless, if you ask me. It's not a measure of a films gender politics right-on-ness, many great films fail, many awful ones probably pass. Many sexist films probably pass. 

I have never enjoyed liked or disliked a film because of the amount of interactions between female characters.


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> The bechdel test is pretty worthless, if you ask me. It's not a measure of a films gender politics right-on-ness, many great films fail, many awful ones probably pass. Many sexist films probably pass.


As I said before, you are missing the point of it. It is not saying films scoring 0 are shit, or that 3's are great. It's just making a point about how few 3's there are.  Which is crap, half the population hardly ever get to see two members of their own gendr discussing anything other than the other gender, if that.



> I have never enjoyed liked or disliked a film because of the amount of interactions between female characters.


Do you really want to say that proudly?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 14, 2013)

belboid said:


> Really??!! Joan was a little right at the beginning, but that was because of her role in the company. Certainly as the show progressed all of them have become super dimensional.


 
Maybe I just never watched enough of it to get a feel for the characters. I found the whole show incredibly dry to be honest.


> It's a great line, but its also a blatant cop out, for the fact that he hadn't bothered writing a proper female character. Again.


 
That was one of the reasons I liked it, the fact that it's self-critical. I also felt it was partly directed at the audience too, in that until that point in the film I hadn't really noticed the lack of women because of all the men running around doing silly violent things.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 14, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I have never enjoyed liked or disliked a film because of the amount of interactions between female characters.


 
It's not something I consciously look out for, but one dimensional characters or shit dialogue can easily spoil a film. In a world where most films are written by men, women are more likely to be one dimensional and/or have terrible lines. Romcoms, ostensibly aimed at women, are some of the worst offenders IMO.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 14, 2013)

belboid said:


> As I said before, you are missing the point of it. It is not saying films scoring 0 are shit, or that 3's are great. It's just making a point about how few 3's there are.  Which is crap, half the population hardly ever get to see two members of their own gendr discussing anything other than the other gender, if that.
> 
> 
> Do you really want to say that proudly?



It has a purpose of making a broader point about how few films get a 3. As a test to apply to specific films, it is completely and utterly pointless. 

I'll say that proudly and go further; anyone who bases their enjoyment of a film on the interactions between any specified demographic is a fucking moron.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 14, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's not something I consciously look out for, but one dimensional characters or shit dialogue can easily spoil a film. In a world where most films are written by men, women are more likely to be one dimensional and/or have terrible lines. Romcoms, ostensibly aimed at women, are some of the worst offenders IMO.



Sure, but the bechdel test does not test for writing quality, nor rounded characters.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 14, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Maybe I just never watched enough of it to get a feel for the characters. I found the whole show incredibly dry to be honest.


 
I was right at the end of s1 before I knew I really wanted to continue with it. There's a nice emotional slip from one of the female characters within the last couple of episodes (the bit with the kid in the car, for those who've seen it), really subtle but quite powerful, that made me realise how great the writing can be.

I think Mad Men is a really great show and works on different levels.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 14, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Sure, but the bechdel test does not test for writing quality, nor rounded characters.


 
I think it's interesting as a way of looking at a general trend, I don't think it's something you can use to assess the merits of a particular film.


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> It has a purpose of making a broader point about how few films get a 3. As a test to apply to specific films, it is completely and utterly pointless.
> 
> I'll say that proudly and go further; anyone who bases their enjoyment of a film on the interactions between any specified demographic is a fucking moron.


Who ever talked about any such thing? Straw men dont change anything.

50% of the population are reduced to sidekicks, but, yeah, who gives a shit?

One of the things that makes Alien so fucking great is how any of the characters could have been male or female, it didn't matter. Plenty of other movies wouldn't have lost anything, and might even have gained something, from switching a male character to a female one.

If a series like BB, or any other with pretensions to being one of the greatest ever made, didn't manage one moment that achieved a '3' over 70 hours of TV, that would be a bit shit. A two or three hour movie is different, but over _70_ hours.... Fortunately, it does get a 3 anyway.


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Sure, but the bechdel test does not test for writing quality, nor rounded characters.


You _really_ don't get the point of it all, do you?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 14, 2013)

belboid said:


> You _really_ don't get the point of it all, do you?



Yes I do. It's not that difficult.

Breaking bad barely scrapes a 3. It's not a female centric show. It's no worse for it. 

50% of the population are reduced to sidekicks, and that means that breaking bad, or the wire, or the sopranos, are inherently flawed tv shows? 

This test is of no value when applied to an individual show. When you look at how few movies/shows pass it, that as a whole probably says something useful about the industry, and possibly what audiences want/expect. Bit applying it as a useful bar of anything at all to an individual show is fucking idiocy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

Nope. You don't get it.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 14, 2013)

Did you hear that during the recession female roles have dwindled because... producers don't want to scare male audiences away from a film because they notice a large female cast and may then consider it a chick flick. 

It's not writing that's the problem. It's producers. 
The chick flick is seen as the safest place for lots of female roles. Until the audience (male and female) evolve from certain expectations from their films featuring women strongly i.e. stereotypical plots about romance, feelings, sisterhood n all that shit.. then I can't see much changing. It's the consumer paying or not paying that is going to guide the play it safe movie industry.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 14, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Did you hear that during the recession female roles have dwindled because... producers don't want to scare male audiences away from a film because they notice a large female cast and may then consider it a chick flick.
> 
> It's not writing that's the problem. It's producers.
> The chick flick is seen as the safest place for lots of female roles. Until the audience (male and female) evolve from certain expectations from their films featuring women strongly i.e. stereotypical plots about romance, feelings, sisterhood n all that shit.. then I can't see much changing. It's the consumer paying or not paying that is going to guide the play it safe movie industry.


 
Indeed, people get more of what they pay for.  Personally, I avoid 'chick flicks' and I avoid a lot of (supposedly) male-oriented flicks.. super hero films now a particular bug bear.  It's all market driven.  There are 'interesting' films made, but people don't pay to see them, so we mainly get more generic stuff.  Audience to blame.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 14, 2013)

Strong female characters passing that test?

BSG


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 14, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Did you hear that during the recession female roles have dwindled because... producers don't want to scare male audiences away from a film because they notice a large female cast and may then consider it a chick flick.
> 
> It's not writing that's the problem. It's producers.
> The chick flick is seen as the safest place for lots of female roles. Until the audience (male and female) evolve from certain expectations from their films featuring women strongly i.e. stereotypical plots about romance, feelings, sisterhood n all that shit.. then I can't see much changing. It's the consumer paying or not paying that is going to guide the play it safe movie industry.


 
Wasn't there a story not long ago about one of the major studios placing a blanket ban on making any film with a female lead? Because apparently in this day and age it's still too financially risky to make a film focussed on a female actor/character? They seemed to be quite open about this being the case. Fucking disgusting.

It doesn't even make sense. How much money did the Hunger Games make ffs?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 14, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Strong female characters passing that test?
> 
> BSG


 
Science fiction, as usual, leading the way


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope. You don't get it.



Ok, explain what I don't get, enlightened one. What does the fact that BB passes this test say about its portrayal of women? Apart from fuck all.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 14, 2013)

BB is about the only show I can think of that has a disabled character actually played by a disabled actor.  Has it ever been praised for this?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 14, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> BB is about the only show I can think of that has a disabled character actually played by a disabled actor. Has it ever been praised for this?


 
And Walt Jr's characterisation is never defined by his disability, this is also pretty unusual.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Ok, explain what I don't get, enlightened one. What does the fact that BB passes this test say about its portrayal of women? Apart from fuck all.


#2232
It's not a reflection of the show, but of the massive imbalance in society


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

LOL at Jesse being described as looking like 'a juggler without makeup'


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> LOL at Jesse being described as looking like 'a juggler without makeup'


 

A _juggalo_ without make-up.


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Yes I do. It's not that difficult.
> 
> Breaking bad barely scrapes a 3. It's not a female centric show. It's no worse for it.
> 
> ...


you dont get it because you write the above despite no one saying that ' breaking bad, or the wire, or the sopranos, are inherently flawed tv shows' - they're not - partly because they get a 3 on the bechdel. Any show that claims to be about 'life' running that long that didnt show women talking to each other about something other than men would be a bit shit. Fortunately almost none of them do.

If the vast majority of TV shows never showed men talking to each other than anything other than women then I'm sure you'd be complaining soon enough


(coincidentally, mrs b has just today been given an Alison Bechdel graphic novel for her birthday.  About a funeral home, looks fun)


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> And Walt Jr's characterisation is never defined by his disability, this is also pretty unusual.


It's never even _mentioned_ still less made a central feature.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> you dont get it because you write the above despite no one saying that ' breaking bad, or the wire, or the sopranos, are inherently flawed tv shows' - they're not - partly because they get a 3 on the bechdel. Any show that claims to be about 'life' running that long that didnt show women talking to each other about something other than men would be a bit shit. Fortunately almost none of them do.
> 
> If the vast majority of TV shows never showed men talking to each other than anything other than women then I'm sure you'd be complaining soon enough
> 
> ...


It's a great book, that! Didn't realise it was the same Bechdel!


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a great book, that! Didn't realise it was the same Bechdel!


I'm _assuming_ it is. But it surely has to be.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Aug 15, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's not something I consciously look out for, but one dimensional characters or shit dialogue can easily spoil a film. In a world where most films are written by men, women are more likely to be one dimensional and/or have terrible lines. Romcoms, ostensibly aimed at women, are some of the worst offenders IMO.


 
Well observed I agree.

The Bechdel test fails there because most the films aimed at women score well but portray and perpetuate horrific ideas about women that are totally alien to me and most other women I know. Eg; basically every romcom ever made.  In fact if you tallyed it up, films that score highly are probably more likely to portray harmful stereotypical images of women as they are usually that clothes, shoes, shopping, ohh champagne, stripping men make me empowered, 'the one' romcom shite.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> #2232
> It's not a reflection of the show, but of the massive imbalance in society



So what I said it was then.




Jon-of-arc said:


> It has a purpose of making a broader point about how few films get a 3.






Jon-of-arc said:


> When you look at how few movies/shows pass it, that as a whole probably says something useful about the industry, and possibly what audiences want/expect.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> It's never even _mentioned_ still less made a central feature.



That's not true, and it's a good thing it's not. Two scenes i can immediately think of, one right at the start when they are in a shop and skylar is helping junior put on trousers and there's some dicks taking the piss, who Walter gives a dead leg to. Second one is when Walter is trying to teach junior to drive.
It's a good thing cos disabilities cause people problems and affect their lives. These effects should be portrayed, otherwise it plays to the idea that disabilities aren't a problem, don't need anything special or different done around them to remove/ease those problems etc., it just wouldn't be right for a disabled character to never have their disability mentioned.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> you dont get it because you write the above despite no one saying that ' breaking bad, or the wire, or the sopranos, are inherently flawed tv shows' - they're not - partly because they get a 3 on the bechdel. Any show that claims to be about 'life' running that long that didnt show women talking to each other about something other than men would be a bit shit. Fortunately almost none of them do.
> 
> If the vast majority of TV shows never showed men talking to each other than anything other than women then I'm sure you'd be complaining soon enough
> 
> ...



They all barely scrape a 3. Maybe the sopranos does ok, with some episodes focussing a bit on female interactions which are somewhat extensive. The wire and BB? I doubt there's more than 10 minutes worth of scene between the two which score a 3. In over 100hours of tv. So saying they pass the test and then proclaiming them "sound" re their portrayal of women seems to be stretching the usefulness of the test as such a benchmark an awful lot. 

This person says it better...

http://thehathorlegacy.com/the-bechdel-test-its-not-about-passing/ 

Note the emphasis on female characters advancing the story, in the context of bechdel. In terms of the overall arc of the respective shows, they all fall down massively on this front.

And yet the fact that they barely scrape a 3 doesn't mean that they are sexist. IMO. They aren't. But the fact that they conform to the rules, if not the spirit, of bechdel, has no baring on this. Women just aren't really part of the story, in each case.

Hence my assertion that the test itself, as applied to individual films and shows, is of little or no value.

I'd be happy to watch more films with women in as main characters. I'd be unhappy if men became similarly marginalised. But I wouldn't go around applying bechdel, or any similar variants, as a measure of a given films worth. That's for idiots.


----------



## Supine (Aug 15, 2013)

From what I've read on here this test sounds like a load of bollocks


----------



## D'wards (Aug 15, 2013)

Russ Meyer films would do very well on the test. Very well indeed


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 15, 2013)

Well this is fucking fascinating


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2013)

My Netflix free trial ends on the 19th


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> And yet the fact that they barely scrape a 3 doesn't mean that they are sexist. IMO.


no one apart from you has ever claimed that failing to get a 3 means a film is sexist, you cretin. That just shows that you really don't get the point at all. you clearly didnt bother to read the article you linked to, because that is making the same point as I am!


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2013)

BigTom said:


> That's not true, and it's a good thing it's not. Two scenes i can immediately think of, one right at the start when they are in a shop and skylar is helping junior put on trousers and there's some dicks taking the piss, who Walter gives a dead leg to. Second one is when Walter is trying to teach junior to drive.
> It's a good thing cos disabilities cause people problems and affect their lives. These effects should be portrayed, otherwise it plays to the idea that disabilities aren't a problem, don't need anything special or different done around them to remove/ease those problems etc., it just wouldn't be right for a disabled character to never have their disability mentioned.


aah, forgot about those, well spotted!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 15, 2013)

Badgers said:


> My Netflix free trial ends on the 19th


 Like leaving a small bag of blue meth on your doormat. Once you are morbidly addicted Skinny Pete/Netflix will take you for all you have/£5.99 a month


----------



## D'wards (Aug 15, 2013)

I reckon one of the Freeview, or even terrestrial channels could do what BBC2 did with The Wire. Buy it up, even though its pretty old, and show 3 a week (after Newsnight). Would still get decent figures i think.
Never really been shown on telly here, and some folks are not into torrents or boxsets, or netflix.

http://www.theguardian.com/media/2009/mar/31/the-wire-bbc2-ratings


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> no one apart from you has ever claimed that failing to get a 3 means a film is sexist, you cretin. That just shows that you really don't get the point at all. you clearly didnt bother to read the article you linked to, because that is making the same point as I am!



no, the point you've made (repeatedly) which im disputing is that passing the test means they are not sexist. 

thats some pretty selective quoting right there. that was an aside chucked in to further highlight the limitations of the test as a measure of sexism. it was pretty clearly not the substance of my post.


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> no, the point you've made (repeatedly) which im disputing is that passing the test means they are not sexist.


I've never made that claim you cretin


----------



## D'wards (Aug 15, 2013)

On this thread we do not call people Cretin, we call them Bitch, Bitch


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> I've never made that claim you cretin



id be grateful if you stopped with the unnecessary insults. you cunt .

ill quote the bits in referring to later on.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 15, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> id be grateful if you stopped with the unnecessary insults. you cunt .



Especially insults pejorative of the disabled.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2013)

D'wards said:


> I reckon one of the Freeview, or even terrestrial channels could do what BBC2 did with The Wire. Buy it up, even though its pretty old, and show 3 a week (after Newsnight). Would still get decent figures i think.
> Never really been shown on telly here, and some folks are not into torrents or boxsets, or netflix.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/media/2009/mar/31/the-wire-bbc2-ratings


The first series was shown on ITV2 (citation needed), so there may be some licensing problem that prevents this.
ETA - I tell a lie. It was FX for the first series, then C5 for the first two, and it flopped, but I bet a lot of that was down to it being buried in the schedule.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The first series was shown on ITV2 (citation needed), so there may be some licensing problem that prevents this.


 I think it was 5* or 5USA. Thats where i first saw it. Would be a coup for channel 5 to get it, show it 3 times a week at 11pm - lovely


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Especially insults pejorative of the disabled.


cretin


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2013)

D'wards said:


> I think it was 5* or 5USA. Thats where i first saw it. Would be a coup for channel 5 to get it, show it 3 times a week at 11pm - lovely


Yeah 5USA


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> cretin



do you prefer that word to spastic and retard then? where do you stand on nigger, paki & faggot ?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 15, 2013)

Sigh


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> do you prefer that word to spastic and retard then? where do you stand on nigger, paki & faggot ?


Oh dear, you are desperate. And hypocritical



Jon-of-arc said:


> a fucking moron.



Except they're not really the same because moron IS a word with a specific disability related meaning, whereas cretin isn't. 

This is a piss poor attempt to cover up for the fact that you can't admit you we're wrong.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> Oh dear, you are desperate. And hypocritical
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moron doesn't have any modern use in psychology related terms. It is widely used to mean idiot. 30 seconds googling told me that.  

However (and this is the correct reaction when someone points out you are using a culturally loaded descriptor as an insult...) I will bare in mind it's historical usage when deciding whether or not to apply it to an individual, in future. 

Should you care to spend 30 seconds googling yourself, you'll discover that cretinism is a condition which exists to this day. It's caused by iodine deficiency, and is a serious problem in many parts of the world.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cretinism

Still loving that as an insult?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> I've never made that claim you cretin





belboid said:


> you dont get it because you write the above despite no one saying that ' breaking bad, or the wire, or the sopranos, are inherently flawed tv shows' - they're not - partly because they get a 3 on the bechdel.






belboid said:


> If a series like BB, or any other with pretensions to being one of the greatest ever made, didn't manage one moment that achieved a '3' over 70 hours of TV, that would be a bit shit. A two or three hour movie is different, but over _70_ hours.... Fortunately, it does get a 3 anyway.


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2013)

Neither of those support your claim, which was:



Jon-of-arc said:


> no, the point you've made (repeatedly) which im disputing is that passing the test means they are not sexist.


 
irt BB, Sopranos etc, 'passing' the Bechdel test simply means the show has a (slightly) fuller range of characters and interactions, including between women.  A show is almost always better for having a range of well developed characters who interact. Its pretty bloody simple.

The fact that many of the films that pass are also shite, and contain other kinds of sexist tosh is obvious from some of the films I (and others) have talked about.

As for your desperate post about cretinism, it just shows you didnt know what it meant in the first place! lol


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> Neither of those support your claim, which was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's pretty obv... Ahh, fuck it.

You really should back track a bit on the cretinism thing though. That just makes you look like a cunt.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> irt BB, Sopranos etc, 'passing' the Bechdel test simply means the show has a (slightly) fuller range of characters and interactions, including between women. A show is almost always better for having a range of well developed characters who interact. Its pretty bloody simple.


 
So a film/tv show could automatically be improved just by the writers making sure there's a scene where female characters _get together to talk about something other than men_?  Not convinced.  Relationships/sex is always going to be a central theme in drama - because it's a central theme in life.   Esp. post Tarantino, added on waffle is seen as a good thing.   Better to keep it tight to the plot/theme rather than just tick the PC (or indulgence) box.  Could it be whiners just don't have enough knowledge of cinema?  I'm sure it's not that hard to come up with a list of films/tv that feature strong female characters.  Wouldn't be hard to fill an hour or 2 a night with a film/show that features strong female characters, especially if you're willing to look outside the mainstream... but many people won't even watch stuff with subtitles... and I wouldn't recommend hours in front of the box every night anyway.  I picked a random row of my DVDs and right away picked out Winter's Bone, all the Alien films, the Kill Bill films and maybe Blood on Satan's Claw that would probably pass the silly test.


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> It's pretty obv... Ahh, fuck it.


a most gracious climbdown on your part.  thank you



> You really should back track a bit on the cretinism thing though. That just makes you look like a cunt.


and use of the word 'cunt' as an insult in a discussion around sexism makes you...


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> So a film/tv show could automatically be improved just by the writers making sure there's a scene where female characters _get together to talk about something other than men_? Not convinced.


Good, cos that's not what I said.  Its not about shoehorning anything in, its about having a full range of characters who interact intelligently. Passing the test doesn't make something shit good, but its a vague, rough indicator that the characters are a bit more rounded and developed. If over the course of seventy hours TV, no women ever talked about anything, it _indicates_ that they are not that important.  Generally speaking, I like shows with good well rounded portrayals of women. Weird, I know.



> Relationships/sex is always going to be a central theme in drama - because it's a central theme in life. Esp. post Tarantino, added on waffle is seen as a good thing. Better to keep it tight to the plot/theme rather than just tick the PC (or indulgence) box. Could it be whiners just don't have enough knowledge of cinema? I'm sure it's not that hard to come up with a list of films/tv that feature strong female characters. Wouldn't be hard to fill an hour or 2 a night with a film/show that features strong female characters, especially if you're willing to look outside the mainstream... but many people won't even watch stuff with subtitles... and I wouldn't recommend hours in front of the box every night anyway. I picked a random row of my DVDs and right away picked out Winter's Bone, all the Alien films, the Kill Bill films and maybe Blood on Satan's Claw that would probably pass the silly test.


Again, its not about individual films or shows, its about cinema & TV as a whole. And the fact that it is easy to pass is part of the point!  And yet most films dont pass it. But who cares, its only women.


----------



## thriller (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't give a shit that it has no "strong" woman characters in it. why do people think every popular fucking show should have "strong" women in it. It's a great show. Leave it be.


----------



## thriller (Aug 15, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> BB is about the only show I can think of that has a disabled character actually played by a disabled actor. Has it ever been praised for this?


 
you've clearly never watched grange hill


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 15, 2013)

thriller said:


> you've clearly never watched grange hill


 
When I was 10, like 28 years ago.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> And yet most films dont pass it.


 
'Most films'? Most Hollywood films? Most independent films? Most 'foreign language' films?  Please enlighten us as to the sample taken to reach this conclusion.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 15, 2013)

The Bechdel test is important.

Look at the films that pass it.   Steel Magnolias, Who Will Love My Children, My Sister's Keeper.....

Consider the films that don't.  That's right...all the good ones.

Films should be labelled 'not Bechdel friendly' so I know it's safe to watch them.


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> 'Most films'? Most Hollywood films? Most independent films? Most 'foreign language' films? Please enlighten us as to the sample taken to reach this conclusion.


well, bechdeltest.com has scores for 224 of the imdb top 250.  Only 40 get an unalloyed pass.  A further 30 get a slightly debatable pass. That's less than a third. And most of the passes are more than forty years old.

Overall on that site, 55.44% do pass, but the site is kinda geared to finding films that do pass, so it is at least highly likely that most films fail.


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> The Bechdel test is important.
> 
> Look at the films that pass it. Steel Magnolias, Who Will Love My Children, My Sister's Keeper.....
> 
> ...


but while you're looking at that, the point will still be in the opposite direction.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> well, bechdeltest.com has scores for 224 of the imdb top 250. Only 40 get an unalloyed pass. A further 30 get a slightly debatable pass. That's less than a third. And most of the passes are more than forty years old.
> 
> Overall on that site, 55.44% do pass, but the site is kinda geared to finding films that do pass, so it is at least highly likely that most films fail.


 
Eh?   55% pass so it's highly likely most films fail?


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2013)

As stated, because of the sites bias towards finding films that do pass.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> well, bechdeltest.com has scores for 224 of the imdb top 250.


 
The imdb top 250.   Sorry, that's hardly a decent reflection of all the films that are to be sampled.  According to imdb, The Shawshank Redemption is the best film ever... so a ridiculous starting point.  You'd be better querying why so few non-English language or 'independent' films are featured there.


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The imdb top 250.   Sorry, that's hardly a decent reflection of all the films that are to be sampled.  According to imdb, The Shawshank Redemption is the best film ever... so a ridiculous starting point.  You'd be better querying why so few non-English language or 'independent' films are featured there.


You asked for an example, I gave you one. In fact I gave you two. You can refuse to believe it if you like, but you'll be wrong. 

Or you can prove to me you're right. Good luck with that.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 15, 2013)

Take it to the bechdel thread, guys.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> You asked for an example, I gave you one. In fact I gave you two. You can refuse to believe it if you like, but you'll be wrong.
> 
> Or you can prove to me you're right. Good luck with that.


 
You stick to the Bechdel test.  I'll stick to finding decent films/tv shows to watch.


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> You stick to the Bechdel test.  I'll stick to finding decent films/tv shows to watch.


From everything you've said, I would place little faith in what you find 'decent'


----------



## Gromit (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm trying to think of a film where two men don't talk about a woman at some stage. 

Shankshaw redemption and breaking bad fail this test.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2013)

No they don't


----------



## Gromit (Aug 17, 2013)

Shankshaw he discusses how his marriage failed... and how he was going to kill her but didn't. 

Breaking bad. There are discussions about Jessie's two girlfriends.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Aug 17, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I'm trying to think of a film where two men don't talk about a woman at some stage.
> 
> Shankshaw redemption and breaking bad fail this test.


Lawrence of Arabia?


----------



## BigTom (Aug 18, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I'm trying to think of a film where two men don't talk about a woman at some stage.
> 
> Shankshaw redemption and breaking bad fail this test.



You do realise this isn't the bechdel test applied to men, right?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 18, 2013)

Right, can we forget this bloody test now, it's on tonight, predictions....?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2013)

No point in making predictions. Can't wait to see it but will have to wait til tomorrow night!


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 19, 2013)

It's on the site from last week....


----------



## Yata (Aug 19, 2013)

a lot of things started to happen this week but back into buildup-mode for the next 2-3 weeks I guess. 



Spoiler



the nazis are back, was expecting some czechs or something similar but so far all the killers are still rent-a-gun, hopefully thats not the big showdown walt has at the end cause was expecting some big international players at some point tbh


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 19, 2013)

'Kinell...Had to google Marie to check the actress playing her hadn't changed. She was barely recognisable to the character I remember her to be!


----------



## InfoBurner (Aug 19, 2013)

Spoiler



'Channelling Scrooge Mcduck' lol


----------



## Superdupastupor (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Chz (Aug 19, 2013)

Spoiler



The end of the final episode will feature the dad from Malcolm in the Middle waking up, turning to his wife and saying: "I had the weirdest dream Lois. I was a high school science teacher that became a drug kingpin"

"Shut up and go back to sleep Hal"


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 19, 2013)

Spoiler



so is jesse gonna start talking then? he looks proper proper fucked


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 19, 2013)

Spoiler



I thought that they were going to close the door on lydia (i think thats her name) and leave her there in the desert


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 19, 2013)

have edited it now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2013)

It was a bit of an odd episode I thought. Not bad in any way, just more setting up what might happen than much happening.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 19, 2013)

yeah me too.

predictions for the next one?


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 19, 2013)

prefferred this episode to the last one...



Spoiler



loved that look that hank gave skylar signifying that hes decided shes a wrong 'un (at skylars house after stopping marie taking the baby)


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 19, 2013)

it looks like jesse might have saved hank! for the moment!


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 19, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> it looks like jesse might have saved hank! for the moment!


 
see i think that ....



Spoiler



its all starting to unravel for hank at the moment. think the speculation that hes gonna top himself is getting more credible with each episode..


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 19, 2013)

he can't top himself.  he's my favourite character!


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 19, 2013)

to be honest I thought that Jesse might kill himself.



Spoiler



In the beginning bit of this episode I was half expecting that tramp guy to find Jesse dead.


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 19, 2013)

mine too  it used to be walt but its probably been hank for quite a while now. might have to start watching the episodes by myself just in case that he does that and ill have to try and hold back the tears (which is what hank would want, he wouldnt want real M.A.N crying at a telly programme in public)


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 19, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> to be honest I thought that Jesse might kill himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
me too


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 19, 2013)

does anybody else find this watching one episode a week malarky almost impossible??? i watched the five seasons prior to this in about 2 weeks..


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 19, 2013)

i know ...



Spoiler



do you reckon jesse will talk to hank in the next episode and tell him everything?


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 19, 2013)

I thought it ws a great episode - felt like Albert Square the day/episode after a big murder cliffhanger!

The scene in the cafe was brilliant. Hank was a completely different person til he mentioned the tape recorder.



Spoiler



Did anyone else think they were being robbed of their millions when the garage opened? I was proper oh nos!


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 19, 2013)

I love Huell


----------



## Yata (Aug 19, 2013)

Spoiler



anyone else google maps the coordinates he buried the cash at? (+34° 59' 20.00", -106° 36' 52.00)

Mesa Del Sol Innovation Park 

the exact place looks like a supermarket or something similar[/quote]

edit; looks like its the studio lol  easy for them to remember i guess


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 19, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> i know ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



na, despite full depression and nihilism he aint a grass


 
i like using the spoiler thing


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 19, 2013)

Yata said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



edit; looks like its the studio lol  easy for them to remember i guess[/quote]



Spoiler



never even thought to look at that. DEA office is next to it too


----------



## madamv (Aug 19, 2013)

I thought this weeks was a slow burner tbh.   Not as gripping but everything needed to be laid down to keep the plot moving.   Still brilliant and all, just a less edge-of-seat episode.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 19, 2013)

Yata said:


> anyone else google maps the coordinates


 

Not really mate, no


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 19, 2013)

madamv said:


> I thought this weeks was a slow burner tbh. Not as gripping but everything needed to be laid down to keep the plot moving. Still brilliant and all, just a less edge-of-seat episode.


 

I don't think I've shouted "FUCK OFF NO" when the credits rolled as loud with this one. The Jesse/Hank convo will be very interesting. I had visions of Jesse be blaze, and then Hank mentions Walt/Heisenberg and see his eyes realise it's all getting serious!

Quality lines from Saul too (words to the effect of)

"With the money hidden, the DEA have nothing"

"They KNOW ABOUT EVERYTHING, Saul, that's what they have!"


----------



## thriller (Aug 19, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I love Huell


----------



## madamv (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah, good dialogues all round.


----------



## belboid (Aug 19, 2013)

cracking episode, nice and slow(ish) after last weeks hectic opener.

Jesse wont talk, he may kinda want Walt dead, but not taken by the cops


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> yeah me too.
> 
> predictions for the next one?


Enough already with the predictions! 
Just enjoy the ride


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2013)

When does the spolier embargo lidft for each episode? Shall we say Mondays at 10pm people no longer need to use the spioiler tags. Give grafting bitches time to get home , eat dinner and watch it, yo


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2013)

It doesn't matter when, just don't look at the thread after the Sunday, until you've seen the episode


----------



## belboid (Aug 20, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Enough already with the predictions!
> Just enjoy the ride


We'll predict what we like thank you!

You're right about the spoiler code tho. Irritating pain in the arse having to click on every single bloody post, nd quite pointless.


----------



## Yata (Aug 20, 2013)

well like dwards said think about those grafting bitches at work who need their fix and might click this thread.
foolish yes but they cant be blamed and need protecting from themselves (yo)
10pm monday seems fine to me though


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2013)

No they need a rude awakening


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone who clicks on a breaking bad thread without being up to date deserves it being spoiled. 

I can barely bring myself to go on the internet until I'm up-to-date. 

The last episode will be torture. I might have to take the day off work, and lock myself away from humanity until I've seen it. It only takes one twat on twitter/facebook.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm worried that this final chapter is going to be a massive let down. They've hyped it so much and so far it's been a very big 'meh' from me.

The first episode was shit until the final few minutes. This week's has been the cheesiest I can remember, with corny lines from Hank and Marie and the reappearance of the idiotic police who are never able to get an answer out of Jessie. The fact that Jessie isn't getting much airtime is worrying, too, and they seem to be padding everything out with Lydia's weird scheming and some comic relief from Huell.

The scene with Walt and Saul in his office was badly done. Walt has been ruthless for a long time now and in previous series it would have been him, not Saul, who would have suggested taking out Hank. The amount time is took Walt to catch on to Saul's drift was painful.

Marie and Skyler stole the show, though. Skyler in particular was amazing throughout, and the scene with her and Marie in the bedroom reminded me of the scene on the balcony in the Wire between Stringer and Avon.

So yeah. Please don't fuck this up AMC 

Oh, and going back to last week: When Jessie was flinging money into people's gardens, did it remind anyone of the game Paperboy?


----------



## belboid (Aug 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> The scene with Walt and Saul in his office was badly done. Walt has been ruthless for a long time now and in previous series it would have been him, not Saul, who would have suggested taking out Hank. The amount time is took Walt to catch on to Saul's drift was painful.


tish and tosh. The whole reason Walt got into cooking was to look after his family. Family is the cornerstone of his world. He wont ever let Hank be killed. Not by anyone else, anyway.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 20, 2013)

belboid said:


> tish and tosh. The whole reason Walt got into cooking was to look after his family. Family is the cornerstone of his world. He wont ever let Hank be killed. Not by anyone else, anyway.


 
This is why I don't think Walt will end up dead, his comeuppance will be seeing a significant number (all? ) of his family die due to his actions.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh and fuck spoiler tags. Anyone clicking on a thread that has CONTAINS SPOILERS in the title without having seen it first is an idiot.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 20, 2013)

belboid said:


> tish and tosh. The whole reason Walt got into cooking was to look after his family. Family is the cornerstone of his world. He wont ever let Hank be killed. Not by anyone else, anyway.



I didn't mean that Walt would actually suggest to kill Hank,  though he might - this is a very different Walt these days. It was the failing to grasp Saul's intentions which didn't sit right.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm glad they're ending it this season, still think it is excellent of course but I was worried they'd release a 6th season and it would become shit.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 20, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I'm glad they're ending it this season, still think it is excellent of course but I was worried they'd release a 6th season and it would become shit.


I worried about this season before it started as 4 finished perfectly for me.  The first half of 5 was excellent,  though.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 20, 2013)

I thought ep 9 was excellent, ep 10 not quite so much but still good


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2013)

One thing i don't think rings true is that Saul gets a certain percentage of everything Walt earns - i remember the negotiation but not the % they agreed on. But lets say he get 7%.
7% of that stack of money would still be a horrific amount.

Why does he still need to do all the ambulance-chasing shit, and have an office full of nauses in neck braces?

He could be Walt and Jesse's personal lawyer and be horrifically rich.

Unless its for camoflage of course.


----------



## Ranu (Aug 20, 2013)

Probably for the same reason Walt and Skylar run a carwash.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2013)

Remind me, did Saul represent Jesse when Hank duffed him in?

I kind of remember he did.

If so, thats a link back to Saul, and again to Walt eh?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 20, 2013)

D'wards said:


> One thing i don't think rings true is that Saul gets a certain percentage of everything Walt earns - i remember the negotiation but not the % they agreed on. But lets say he get 7%.
> 7% of that stack of money would still be a horrific amount.
> 
> Why does he still need to do all the ambulance-chasing shit, and have an office full of nauses in neck braces?
> ...



The cut for Saul was for laundering the money. That money in the lock up hasn't been laundered, has it? Otherwise it would be in a bank,  not a garage.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 20, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Remind me, did Saul represent Jesse when Hank duffed him in?
> 
> I kind of remember he did.
> 
> If so, thats a link back to Saul, and again to Walt eh?


Having the same lawyer isn't a link.


----------



## thriller (Aug 20, 2013)

the entire complete series on blu ray is going cost a lot of money.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 20, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It doesn't matter when, just don't look at the thread after the Sunday, until you've seen the episode


 
This



beesonthewhatnow said:


> Oh and fuck spoiler tags. Anyone clicking on a thread that has CONTAINS SPOILERS in the title without having seen it first is an idiot.


 
And this.

I think spoilers should be used if there's been a teaser or something revealed about future episodes but in a thread that states it contains spoilers, anyone reading it should assume people will be talking about the most recent episode.

Not that I have anything much to say about it, good episode, but not the best, great ending though. I can't see Jesse talking, he's in a state though so who knows how he'll react to Hank telling him that he knows about Walt. Half expecting Jesse to tell Hank that he's dead if he goes after Walt.


----------



## Yata (Aug 21, 2013)

what would be funny is if that lottery ticket was a winner and someone who isnt walt cashes it in


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 21, 2013)

Hank's hitting dead end after dead end, he can't get Skyler to talk, he can't take what he knows to the DEA and now most likely Jesse will give him the run around as well. All of which increases the chances of him doing something he might later regret


----------



## zora (Aug 21, 2013)

Heh, just found myself frantically searching for a torrent, then realised I've got Netflix, then realised that that makes me sound like a really bad Netflix spam bot.


----------



## 8den (Aug 22, 2013)

Walter White wants to cure your piles


----------



## 8den (Aug 22, 2013)

I AM THE RANGER!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 24, 2013)

Anna Gunn writes about 'Skylar Hate'

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/24/opinion/i-have-a-character-issue.html?smid=tw-share&_r=1&


----------



## yardbird (Aug 24, 2013)

Yata said:


> what would be funny is if that lottery ticket was a winner and someone who isnt walt cashes it in


 
*taps nose*


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2013)

Anna Gunn on the public reaction to her character:
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/24/opinion/i-have-a-character-issue.html


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Anna Gunn on the public reaction to her character:
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/24/opinion/i-have-a-character-issue.html


 

I really like that. 



> But I finally realized that most people’s hatred of Skyler had little to do with me and a lot to do with their own perception of women and wives. Because Skyler didn’t conform to a comfortable ideal of the archetypical female, she had become a kind of Rorschach test for society, a measure of our attitudes toward gender.


----------



## youngian (Aug 25, 2013)

> But I finally realized that most people’s hatred of Skyler had little to do with me and a lot to do with their own perception of women and wives. Because Skyler didn’t conform to a comfortable ideal of the archetypical female, she had become a kind of Rorschach test for society, a measure of our attitudes toward gender.


 
I think thats one for Private Eye's luvvies.

My perception of women and wives must be that they are slightly annoying.


----------



## keybored (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 25, 2013)

What time does it air in the US?


----------



## thriller (Aug 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Anna Gunn on the public reaction to her character:
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/24/opinion/i-have-a-character-issue.html


 
don't get the hate for her character. her opposition to walt's activities added to the development of the series.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 25, 2013)

Some good spots here, mainly about the Walt theory earlier but some other touches like the references to other films and the colour palettes the characters wear: http://www.buzzfeed.com/robinedds/breaking-bad-easter-eggs-that-will-blow-your-mind

Potential spoilers so read at yer peril. It's all speculative though so whatever?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## keybored (Aug 26, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> What time does it air in the US?


9pm in every timezone.


----------



## keybored (Aug 26, 2013)

OMG, they killed Jessie 

Still, best episode yet.


----------



## Yata (Aug 26, 2013)

i think based on what happened at the end of this ep and the name of the next episode...


Spoiler



jesse aka the "rabid dog" will be put down


----------



## yardbird (Aug 26, 2013)

I think I will have to watch that again, straight away.
Quite an episode.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 26, 2013)

keybored ...not sure if you're joking, but stick that in spoiler tags or edit it. I forgot it was Sunday and others might


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 26, 2013)

Does anyone have a stream or prefereably a torrent?!


----------



## yardbird (Aug 26, 2013)

This is what I was using -
http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/player/putlocker.php?id=7AC1EE04E8D21549


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 26, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Does anyone have a stream or prefereably a torrent?!


It's up on the same site as last two weeks


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 26, 2013)

Got it http://www.newtorrents.info/torrent/98791/Breaking_Bad_S05E11_HDTV_x264-ASAP[ettv].html?nopop=1 cheers in any case


----------



## thriller (Aug 26, 2013)

jessie needs to die.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 26, 2013)

was there anyone in the house at the end?


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 26, 2013)

don't know... i stayed up till 5 in the morning watching the walking dead. only got about 2hrs sleep. wish i hadnt watched this episode before i got a proper sleep as loads of it wasnt making sense to me...


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 26, 2013)

Observations....
1) Todd - don't you just love him?!
2) Jesses face when he paused to glance at Walt when he was working him was him at his best. "Eat me" was a nice touch too!
3) The video was proper OOOOHHHH SHIT!


----------



## thriller (Aug 26, 2013)

For anyone confused by the ciggie switch and jessie going beserk.

http://emiliajordan.com/2012/07/31/...ock-and-what-happened-to-the-ricin-cigarette/


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 26, 2013)

keybored said:


> OMG, they killed Jessie
> 
> Still, best episode yet.


 

I have seen the episode and you really are a tool


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 26, 2013)

Very tense. How are they going to keep this up?!


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 26, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> was there anyone in the house at the end?


 

Quite sure there wasn't


----------



## madamv (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine is dl just now so about 20 mins til I watch it.   Its what Bank Holidays are made for


----------



## keybored (Aug 26, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> was there anyone in the house at the end?





Spoiler



I don't think so, there were no other cars on the drive. I think something or someone will stop him igniting the fuel next episode.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 26, 2013)

keybored said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, there were no other cars on the drive. I think something or someone will stop him igniting the fuel next episode.





Spoiler



but we already know that the house gets burnt in the flashforward in episode 9[/quote]


----------



## keybored (Aug 26, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> but we already know that the house gets burnt in the flashforward in episode 9





Spoiler



[/quote]


Spoiler



It doesn't look at all fire damaged. It looks abandoned, looted and vandalised. I just think there's a reason the episode finished before Jesse could ignite the petrol. Maybe he sees a pic of Walt Jr and Holly, or some baby paraphernalia and has a change of heart, or maybe he's disturbed by someone. My guess is Hank or Walt Jr. This is going to be a long week :-/


----------



## zenie (Aug 26, 2013)

Not putting it in spoilers...

If Walt used the poison on the Latin kid that ended up in hospital why does he then go to retrieve it out of the light switch in his abandoned, Heisenberg graffitied old house?  I have a feeling Walt gets there before Jesse lights the match too.

The confession video was superb!


----------



## keybored (Aug 26, 2013)

zenie said:


> If Walt used the poison on the Latin kid that ended up in hospital why does he then go to retrieve it out of the light switch in his abandoned, Heisenberg graffitied old house?



The whole Ricin/Lily of the Valley poison thing is a bit of a mindfuck, you should read this.




thriller said:


> For anyone confused by the ciggie switch and jessie going beserk.
> 
> http://emiliajordan.com/2012/07/31/...ock-and-what-happened-to-the-ricin-cigarette/


----------



## JimW (Aug 26, 2013)

keybored said:


> The whole Ricin/Lily of the Valley poison thing is a bit of a mindfuck, you should read this.


 
I seem to remember pretty much every individual incident mentioned in that explanation but still can't get it to hang together in my mind.


----------



## madamv (Aug 26, 2013)

I was glad I read that before watching the episode.  Saved me looking around the room for someone to question 'wah?' and getting no response coz its only me that watches it. 

Much more gripping episode this week.  My latest two dls keep stopping the film and leaving the sound running and making everything go green.  Its very annoying, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Aug 26, 2013)

The pickpocket incident carried out by Huwell as jesse left the office was so quick I had to go back twice to see it.
This prompted Jess,  realising his weed had been lifted, in the next scene while waiting for the "man",to have a memory jog to an earlier occasion when Huwell had played the same trick on him with the ricin.


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 26, 2013)

Spoiler



if this is walts house about to get burned down then there goes the coordinates with where his money is...


----------



## keybored (Aug 26, 2013)

JimW said:


> I seem to remember pretty much every individual incident mentioned in that explanation but still can't get it to hang together in my mind.


I just can't see how the poison was administered to Brock. The theories for that in the link Thriller posted seem a bit weak just now but the rest makes sense.


----------



## Ranu (Aug 26, 2013)

mystic pyjamas said:


> The pickpocket incident carried out by Huwell as jesse left the office was so quick I had to go back twice to see it.
> This prompted Jess, realising his weed had been lifted, in the next scene while waiting for the "man",to have a memory jog to an earlier occasion when Huwell had played the same trick on him with the ricin.


 

Spoilers.  You're doing them wrong.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 26, 2013)

I loved the confession video


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 26, 2013)

mystic pyjamas said:


> The pickpocket incident carried out by Huwell as jesse left the office was so quick I had to go back twice to see it.
> This prompted Jess, realising his weed had been lifted, in the next scene while waiting for the "man",to have a memory jog to an earlier occasion when Huwell had played the same trick on him with the ricin.


 

Was i the only one who thought if Jesse got in that car he'd get done in?


----------



## keybored (Aug 26, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Was i the only one who thought if Jesse got in that car he'd get done in?


I was wondering if he chose Alaska because it's about as far away from Belize as possible without leaving the states.


----------



## thriller (Aug 26, 2013)

Walt is defo going to fake his own death. When Marie asked him to die at that lunch meeting, a light bulb moment went off in his head.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 26, 2013)

fucking hell, only 5 episodes left. 

i'll have to watch it again but i thought it was the best one of the season so far


----------



## zora (Aug 26, 2013)

Phew! My cheeks feel a bit feverish after watching this.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 26, 2013)

So is Jesse going to die in the next episode?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 26, 2013)

We'll see, won't we?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 26, 2013)

The confession video bit was ace. Hank finding out just how much of a sick puppy Walter can be. Prepared to play pretty much any, and every, card he needs to, from cold blooded murder of gangsters to calculated blackmail of close friends. 

Todds voicemail; there's been some changes of management. Me and Declan had a disagreement. If you want to know the details then, that's cool, just give me a call.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 26, 2013)

todd is such a cunt it's almost funny


----------



## madamv (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't get that bit... Was he referring to last week's bloodbath?


----------



## BigTom (Aug 26, 2013)

Wicked episode, definitely need to watch it again. Confession was brilliant, a great trap, not convinced it would actually work but a cunning plan and enough to convince hank. Jesse has been great, but it's either him or Walt now, but perhaps the final showdown will be between them not Walt and hank now.

I think Todd was referring to last week's bloodbath. It also tells us Walt isn't actually out, but that he is now Gus, not the chemist, in the operation.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't think it would work but I don't think it was intended to. The point being it would scare the shit out of Hank. He's not exactly in the most rational of places right now and regardless of whether it would work (marie doesn't think it would) the point is that it's going to completely put him off even trying 

that, and also the fact that he now knows what walt is capable of and has bitten off a lot more than he can chew


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 26, 2013)

BigTom said:


> Wicked episode, definitely need to watch it again. Confession was brilliant, a great trap, not convinced it would actually work but a cunning plan and enough to convince hank. Jesse has been great, but it's either him or Walt now, but perhaps the final showdown will be between them not Walt and hank now.
> 
> I think Todd was referring to last week's bloodbath. It also tells us Walt isn't actually out, but that he is now Gus, not the chemist, in the operation.


I thought it was another flash forward, referring to another incident that hasn't happened yet. It was right at the beginning of the episode and they often jump forward in time


----------



## keybored (Aug 26, 2013)

madamv said:


> I don't get that bit... Was he referring to last week's bloodbath?


Yes. Lydia wasn't happy with the quality of Declan's gang's cook, so she conspired with Todd and the nazis to kill them all and steal back the methlyamine. I think her asking Declan in the underground lab to take Todd on as a cook was his last chance; he refused so she sent the order via text message.

Edit: That's why the guy was wiping blood from his boot in the toilet, he'd shot Declan in the head at his feet when Todd was leading Lydia through the carnage.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 26, 2013)

All I can think of is that lottery ticket going up in flames.  I'm a bad person.


----------



## Ranu (Aug 27, 2013)

Hank and Marie watch Miley at the VMAs.  (Spoiler if you haven't seen Series 5 Episode 11)


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow, that was fucking great.

I'm convinced they made the last episode especially shit to set up this one.

One of the best episodes of the entire show. The video 

Jessie going badass 

Skyler low-key after her amazing performance last week. She's definitely going to die. I think she's going to find out about Brock and that'll be the last straw. You can see her breaking and having doubts already.  She'll offer co-operate with Hank and then Walt will kill her.

I need to watch that again


----------



## thriller (Aug 27, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> All I can think of is that lottery ticket going up in flames. I'm a bad person.


 
he hasn't burnt anything yet. Walt might still get to him.......let's hope he does.


----------



## thriller (Aug 27, 2013)

Next Episode Promo


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2013)

what's that all about then?


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 27, 2013)

So where did Hank go? Hasn't there being suicide speculation? He certainly seemed on the edge.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 27, 2013)

I wish I hadn't watched that promo. I don't usually watch trailers and stuff unless I'm still making up my mind whether to watch or not. But I'm defo watching BB whatever happens, so it wasn't worth the mild spoilers.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2013)

it wasn't really a spoiler tho? it didnt really tell us anything.


----------



## Smyz (Aug 27, 2013)

Checked the scene where he returns to the derelict house --it doesn't look burnt out.

The kitchen is almost intact --the refrigerator is just out of shot but the lottery ticket would have survived.

There are two yellow warning signs outside. The text is illegible but is it possible that Jesse was pouring pest control chemicals and not petrol?

A poisoning for a poisoning?

Poisoning Walt's family?

The HEISENBERG graffiti is his way of grassing Walt up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2013)

Nah.
That's ludicrous.
The sloshing around poison bit


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 27, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> it wasn't really a spoiler tho? it didnt really tell us anything.


 
There were scenes with Flynn in the house talking. Looked intact to me. That's a spoiler, although admittedly a mild one.

What's this lottery ticket everyone keeps talking about? I don't remember it at all!


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 27, 2013)

After he was digging the hole for the barrels of money, he bought a lottery ticket on with the gps co-ordinates and put it on the fridge door.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 27, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> After he was digging the hole for the barrels of money, he bought a lottery ticket on with the gps co-ordinates and put it on the fridge door.


 
Thank you. I must have missed that bit. I just remember him memorising it in the desert and thought that was what he planned to do long term.


----------



## thriller (Aug 28, 2013)

thriller said:


> Next Episode Promo





just noticed walt is wearing his Hisenberg hat......


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 28, 2013)

^ a couple of episodes left and we're _still_ making that joke?!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 28, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> After he was digging the hole for the barrels of money, he bought a lottery ticket on with the gps co-ordinates and put it on the fridge door.


 

damn...


----------



## kenny g (Aug 29, 2013)

He would remember the co-ordinates lottery ticket or not. At the end of the day the guy is a chemist. I have known people with strings of numbers in their brains far more complex than a few co-ordinates.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 29, 2013)

kenny g said:


> He would remember the co-ordinates lottery ticket or not. At the end of the day the guy is a chemist. I have known people with strings of numbers in their brains far more complex than a few co-ordinates.


 
But he's been passing out and taking strong medication.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 29, 2013)

Still on Walt's side here. GO ON WALT.


----------



## kenny g (Aug 29, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> But he's been passing out and taking strong medication.


 

I have known people routinely passing out and taking very strong medication with strings of numbers in their heads.


----------



## kenny g (Aug 29, 2013)

Walt just needs to declare war on Syria and be done with it.


----------



## Yata (Aug 30, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>


well his wife from Malcolm in the Middle is gonna be showing up at some point so.... !


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 1, 2013)

sorry if it's already been asked/answered, but is there any way of watching the eps on live stream? have access to a us proxy...


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 1, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> sorry if it's already been asked/answered, but is there any way of watching the eps on live stream? have access to a us proxy...



It's on AMC. I just did a quick Google for "amc live stream" and lots of results came up.

Here's one: http://www.stream2watch.me/live-tv/amc-live-stream

I imagine it will crumble under the traffic requirements when BB starts though.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 1, 2013)

cheers fez, that's just giving me loads of popups and registration screens. 

am i right in thinking it's 2am our time? tbh i'll prolly wait for netflix in that case.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 1, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> cheers fez, that's just giving me loads of popups and registration screens.
> 
> am i right in thinking it's 2am our time? tbh i'll prolly wait for netflix in that case.


Soz I have adblock so didn't see em.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 2, 2013)

good episode there... wonder what jesse has in mind for walt now


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 2, 2013)

oh yeah and really digging skysenberg


----------



## Yata (Sep 2, 2013)

tbh i think hes gonna go for his money and him saying "where you really live" he might mean the desert


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 2, 2013)

How's work? Last week you were upset about the new parking rules


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2013)

I hope someone dies next week


----------



## Ranu (Sep 2, 2013)

Some classic lines from Saul: "I never should've let my dojo membership run out."
------------------------

Walt: "Jesus, Jesse did that?"
Saul: "Yeah.  But you gotta understand, deep down he loves me."


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2013)

that was the best episode ever.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2013)

so who thinks that Walt Jr is going to find out that his dad is heisenberg very shortly? I thought that scene by the pool was good, pretty tense. I think he might suspect more than he lets on ...


----------



## BigTom (Sep 2, 2013)

Quality episode, set things up so well, I'm wondering most what Marie's role will be in it all


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2013)

that bit where she was reciting poisoning methods to the therapist


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 2, 2013)

Hank showed himself as a bit of a cunt, in his willingness to exploit Jesse. The "that murdering junkie dribbling on my floor back there" was particularly telling. As much as Walt, he's losing sight of everything that's important in his single minded pursuit of his goals. Zero empathy. He was the same with skyler, and managed to fuck up a situation he could have turned very much to his advantage. He's seemed more likeable in previous series.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm hoping for a bad ending for everyone.


----------



## thriller (Sep 2, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I'm hoping for a bad ending for everyone.



STFU. I want pinkman dead. And Walt to get away with it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 2, 2013)

Marie was fantastic in this episode.

"Will this hurt Walt?"

"Yes"

"I'm staying. I'll heat up a lasagne"


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2013)

thriller said:


> STFU. I want pinkman dead. And Walt to get away with it.



why do you want him dead?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2013)

i thought hank was a bit of a cunt in the episode as well. I think he is that angry at Walt that he's not really thinking about what he's saying, taking down walt has become a bit of an all consuming obsession for him.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 2, 2013)

yeah it kinda sucks that hanks lost his moral compass a bit


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 2, 2013)

But that's kinda the point of the show. People finding out just where their line is and what it takes to get them to cross it.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2013)

when is walt jr going to find out? it will fuckin destroy him as he worships walt.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 2, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> when is walt jr going to find out? it will fuckin destroy him as he worships walt.



i reckon hes gonna go full blown support of hank and marie. he always kinda looked up to hank in a way he didnt look up to his dad - saw him more as a 'real man' and admired the way he was going out to get the 'bad guys'... also him calling himself 'flynn'  and his propensity to blame his mum for everything (often thanks to walts manipulations) i think will draw him to hank and marie when it all gets revealed to him...


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2013)

skylenberg tho  proper calling for blood. that shocked me a bit.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 2, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> skylenberg tho  proper calling for blood. that shocked me a bit.



seems that walt has kinda run outta steam at key moments and shes the one thats gonna take em over the finish line..


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 2, 2013)

how many left are there?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2013)

i think 4?  It doesnt feel like that, feel like there's still loads to go. I wonder what's going to happen in the next one.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 2, 2013)

seems like there is a real danger of it getting rushed to a conclusion here. although vince gillingam and all the actors seems to be pretty satisfied with the ending according to interviews done


----------



## madamv (Sep 2, 2013)

I could smell petrol the whole way through that episode


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 2, 2013)

madamv said:


> I could smell petrol the whole way through that episode



it was good to see him back to the kinda lame shit excuses with that like the way he was in early season 1


----------



## madamv (Sep 2, 2013)

He never talks so much as when hes (badly) lying


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> seems like there is a real danger of it getting rushed to a conclusion here. although vince gillingam and all the actors seems to be pretty satisfied with the ending according to interviews done



to be honest i'm glad they're not making a 6th season as I don't want it to be shit.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah, Just 4 to go and I can't quite see how we get to the machine gun.

Still, will be fun finding out


----------



## Smyz (Sep 2, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> seems that walt has kinda run outta steam at key moments and shes the one thats gonna take em over the finish line..


I think the point is that Skyler makes the same choice as Walt did with Emilio, Krazy8, Tuco, Gus and Mike's guys. He killed for self preservation and now that she's faced with the same choice she's making the same decision. Walt can't make that decision so easily when it is someone he cares about.

It's the first time Skyler's character has made sense to me.


----------



## belboid (Sep 2, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> skylenberg tho  proper calling for blood. that shocked me a bit.


But it fits so perfectly with the whole pont of the show - every fucker will break bad if its for the 'right' reason. And, from what she knows, she's right. Jesse is just some junkie no mark to her, so considering what else has gone on, and if it is protecting her family... Of course _we_ know that it is making Walt cross (another) line, but how should she know that?

Pretty much the same with Hank. A 'good guy' who'll fuck over anyone to get Walt. Tho in his case he _should_ know that his actions are fucking himself over too - it could be seen as if he is trying to get Jesse out of the way as cover for him being their boss. 

I hope Jesse's plan is about more than just hitting the money, especially as I doubt he was calm enough to spot the lottery ticket and make the connection.


----------



## Smyz (Sep 2, 2013)

Hank has never had any respect for "junkies" and dealers, that hasn't changed.

His "breaking bad" decision is to make it complicated instead of going straight to the DEA like Marie told him to. He's taking it personally.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2013)

Smyz said:


> His "breaking bad" decision is to make it complicated instead of going straight to the DEA like Marie told him to. He's taking it personally.



yep.


----------



## belboid (Sep 2, 2013)

Smyz said:


> Hank has never had any respect for "junkies" and dealers, that hasn't changed.
> 
> His "breaking bad" decision is to make it complicated instead of going straight to the DEA like Marie told him to. He's taking it personally.


No.  He was a sensible cop who knew when to fuck someone and when to play nicely. It's not about respect, it's about good long(ish) term planning. Now he's just out to fuck the people who fucked him.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 2, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> that was the best episode ever.



I didn't think so tbh. Just didn't click with me. No nail biting scenes, few super lol's, pretty one dimensional plot threads, skipped Jessies confession, and Hank bringing Gomez in (which would have been a good scene).

Not complaining, nor was it bad, just had IMO 3 really endearing episodes, and didn't 'click' personally with this one.

Either way, seems bonkers that in 3(ish) episodes time Walt will have all his stuff stockpiled and will be buying an m16 (or whatever it was!)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah,  I'm with Ted. 
How dare they not show Hank telling Gomez?


----------



## belboid (Sep 2, 2013)

Cos it'd be boring. 

"Gomez, you gotta come and be a witness to this confession.  I've got Pinkman at my house, he's willing to explain everything. Why is he at my house? Well, you'll understand when you hear what he has to say."


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 2, 2013)

Stunning, edge of the seat stuff.  That this show can produce such high quality time after time just amazes me.

The best of the last three (out of four) episodes for me.  It's doing a thing now where they put a cliff-hanger at the end of an episode then immediately (just about) resolve it in the next episode.  Very un-Breaking Bad.

But that's what they do, they keep showing you that what you think, presume, assume, surmise, work out like columbo...is pointless.  We know quality, we say.  We know top class drama and how it works, we shout in frustration.

What they're doing is wrong, it's against the rules.   It's awesome.  Walt was the only morally good adult in that episode.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 2, 2013)

There was lots of good stuff in that one, obviously.

There was one bit that was very Keyser Soze though...sent a nostalgic chill down my spine.  Can't remember it exactly.

'He's the devil, he's smarter than you, he's lucky.  Whatever you think will happen, I'm telling you, exactly the opposite of that will happen.'


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thought that episode was OK, but nothing special. It's tying things up nicely, but there wasn't a lot of tension. Even Jessie's confession: I liked the way it was done, but I was wondering if he was going to bottle it at the last second. I suppose Dexter's second last post comes in there. The show made me think that was going to be high drama when it just...happened.

Skyler's taken an unpredictable turn as well. I know she's got the capacity to be pretty ruthless but I thought she was looking weak the past few episodes and was about to turn on Walt. The kill order was unexpected but wasn't a particularly "omg, wow" moment like the video in ep3.

Jessie's little paranoia thing at the end was a bit crap, too. I can understand him being paranoid and it fits with everything we've seen so far, but the mean looking dude stood there for just the right amount of time felt forced/cheesy.

Second best episode of this section of S5, but way behind the last episode, IMO. The first two were boring/meh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2013)

I thought this episode was the 'worst' so far in this leg. Or rather, the most muted in terms of drama and tension


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 3, 2013)

I was thinking Skyler would tail Walt to the meet, kill Jessie there and then and be shot herself, probably by Hank in a gun battle outside the mall.

The bald guy who Jessie clocked was half familiar enough to have me thinking he was someone else we'd already seen.

Agree with OU though, I'm ready to see some death/killing now.


----------



## magneze (Sep 3, 2013)

Killing != drama || tension


----------



## girasol (Sep 3, 2013)

I started watching series 1 again, interesting how Walt still had some of Malcom in the Middle's dad character back then - it also felt like it had a lot more (dark but also light) humour - those were the days 

The last few episodes have been ok - but I still think the first 2 series were the best.


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 3, 2013)

girasol said:


> I started watching series 1 again, interesting how Walt still had some of Malcom in the Middle's dad character back then - it also felt like it had a lot more (dark but also light) humour - those were the days
> 
> The last few episodes have been ok - but I still think the first 2 series were the best.



For me, it's really losing something by having to watch it one episode at a time.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah I agree that they are trying to milk out the last half of the season with cliffhangers when before things would bumble along and then surprise explode. But we know the big explosion is coming (in the end finale) so the surprise is gone and they have had to change tack.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2013)

magneze said:


> Killing != drama || tension


What?


----------



## magneze (Sep 3, 2013)

Killing is not dramatic or tense.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes it is


----------



## magneze (Sep 3, 2013)

If it was then there'd be killing all the time on screen which would be really boring. The actual deed generally stops any tension that has been built up.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 3, 2013)

girasol said:


> I started watching series 1 again, interesting how Walt still had some of Malcom in the Middle's dad character back then - it also felt like it had a lot more (dark but also light) humour - those were the days
> 
> The last few episodes have been ok - but I still think the first 2 series were the best.



I remember watching the first series first time round - I thought it was going to be a whole lot lighter, and the story revolving around this old guy with short life span that stops giving a fuck and rights wrongs (sometimes via science...) that he normally wouldn't have the balls/desire to sort out - the shorting of the brash bank customers car being typical of what would have been reasonably endearing, far-out and lol-some TV series.

The end to series 4 for me was the pinnacle. Still not lost on this one, though I thought it would never top the heights of the first 2 series, then to think the edge of the seat stuff in Walt vs Gus vs Jesse vs Wheelchair guy (the scene in the car park when Gus paused and walked away from the parked car had me falling off the edge of the couch!) - To do that in the fourth series of anything is miraculous.

It kind of lost me in s3 (I think though my timelines are hazy) when it got very 00's Eastenders, in that it pitched some epic battle against the ultimate gangland overlord of overlords (Den Watts), only for the next episode to reveal that that guy that was supposedly the Keyser Soze of the Latin American meth scene was merely a runner for the next bigger, tougher, ultimate gangland overlord of overlords (Andy Hunter), who would then get beaten and then Walt would be faced with the next bigger tougher etc....(Johnny Allen) (btw I did have to google these names )

The issue I have, if any, with S5, is that it's (had to) move at a truly ridiculous pace. I get the both situations aren't directly comparable, but to think it eeeked out Skylar vs Walt over 2 (or 3?) series, and then Hank goes from no knowledge to knowing everything and confronting Walt in the space of 30 minutes airtime.

I still think it's arguably the best thing I've ever seen on TV. It pains me to mention any lowlight, when the reality is that it's anything but the sort relative to normal TV standards. And to carry anything for 5 seasons at such a pace is truly astonishing.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 3, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> For me, it's really losing something by having to watch it one episode at a time.



yeah its fucking shit this way.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 3, 2013)

I think Marie is going to tell all to Hank's superiors and ruin his career in a misguided attempt at helping him out.

Then Hank will go after Walt all guns blazing.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 3, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> For me, it's really losing something by having to watch it one episode at a time.



It is, but the ability to share/discuss it with people sharing the same 'journey' (urgh!) almost makes up for it IMO


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 3, 2013)

Jesse is going to walk away from this with all the cash, or at least with some kind of peace for himself. The rest of them (bar perhaps Walt Jr, but there's time for him to break bad too) are going to rip each other apart.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 3, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Jesse is going to walk away from this with all the cash, or at least with some kind of peace for himself. The rest of them (bar perhaps Walt Jr, but there's time for him to break bad too) are going to rip each other apart.


No way - jesse is going to get shot to bits.


----------



## belboid (Sep 3, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> It is, but the ability to share/discuss it with people sharing the same 'journey' (urgh!) almost makes up for it IMO


having it a week apart gives you time to think about what happened, and to think about what might happen. It gives an opportunity to make the links for yourself, rather than being a passive recipient of what the authors want.  Its the only way to watch quality drama.


----------



## magneze (Sep 3, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Jesse is going to walk away from this with all the cash, or at least with some kind of peace for himself. The rest of them (bar perhaps Walt Jr, but there's time for him to break bad too) are going to rip each other apart.


Into the sunset, leaving Albuquerque in flames.


----------



## girasol (Sep 3, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> I still think it's arguably the best thing I've ever seen on TV. It pains me to mention any lowlight, when the reality is that it's anything but the sort relative to normal TV standards. And to carry anything for 5 seasons at such a pace is truly astonishing.



Arguably for sure.  The Sopranos and The Wire were consistently better, throughout.  Just my opinion though...  Not to say I didn't enjoy last night's episode!


----------



## girasol (Sep 3, 2013)

magneze said:


> Killing is not dramatic or tense.



well, literally speaking, 'Killing does not equal drama or tension'


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2013)

girasol said:


> well, literally speaking, 'Killing does not equal drama or tension'


Is that what the exclamation mark was for?


----------



## girasol (Sep 3, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Is that what the exclamation mark was for?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mathematical_symbols

! means 'not', '!=' means 'not equal to'

Was that your question?   Or a joke I don't get?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes, not a joke.
I got a B in Maths at GCSE, but have not seen that before!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 3, 2013)

BB is going downhill rapidly.


----------



## girasol (Sep 3, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, not a joke.
> I got a B in Maths at GCSE, but have not seen that before!



Used a lot in programming...

More discrete maths (Logic) than pure maths?


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 3, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, not a joke.
> I got a B in Maths at GCSE, but have not seen that before!



Did Maths til Uni...Never saw != (everyone would use equals with a line through it)

As mentioned, it's a programming thing.


----------



## youngian (Sep 3, 2013)

belboid said:


> having it a week apart gives you time to think about what happened, and to think about what might happen. It gives an opportunity to make the links for yourself, rather than being a passive recipient of what the authors want.



I always get it wrong with Breaking Bad anyway. I'd rather be put out of my misery sooner than later.


----------



## gosub (Sep 3, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Did Maths til Uni...Never saw != (everyone would use equals with a line through it)
> 
> As mentioned, it's a programming thing.


its on a scientifc calculator and used to be in the a level sylabus


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 3, 2013)

Cool, anyone else want to add to the debate?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2013)

=


----------



## Smyz (Sep 3, 2013)

It's a keyboard-friendly alternative.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 3, 2013)

!= is a programming thing, and even then it's not universal.

ANYWAY, Ted Striker and Orang Utan are talking the most sense on this segment of BB, even if I don't entirely agree with everything they're saying.

Series 1 for me was boring, except the first and last episodes. The middle bit _had_ to happen, but it was slow and there were lots of mundane shots of Walt coughing and whatever else. It really kicked off at the end of Series 1 and from then on it had been consistently good. Series 4 ending was perfect for me and I was gutted when I found out that they were doing another (I'd rather be left wanting more than have an unsatisfactory ending). But 5 pt 1 was great and allayed all my fears.

It's not better than the Wire, though I think it's better than Sopranos (in story/entertainment terms, rather than drama).

Killing does not equal drama, but nor does talking nor anything else. Drama is _how_ something is performed, not the _act_ itself. You could make having a shit seem dramatic, or being asleep. It's the context that the act happens within and around. So "killing != drama" is both correct and pointless to state.


----------



## belboid (Sep 3, 2013)

I thought the last episode was incredibly tense and dramatic. Every time Jesse (it is spelt that way, btw - no 'i' involved) appeared I was afraid he was gonna be offed. And his realisation and struggle with what to do to destroy Walt was far more dramatic than any boring old _bang bang your dead_.

The Soprano's is still the series to best tho, almost never a wrong note, and no character as dull as Walt Jr. Wire comes clse, as does Deadwood - which _would _be the best show ever, were it not for it being cancelled before the final season.


----------



## yardbird (Sep 3, 2013)

I've not watched The Wire, but if it's as good as BB (or better) then something tells me I may be sorted as the nights draw in.

The person who did the casting for BB must be chuffed - can't think of a bad choice.


----------



## magneze (Sep 3, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> So "killing != drama" is both correct and pointless to state.


Context is everything, it made sense in the context in which it was said.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 3, 2013)

magneze said:


> Context is everything, it made sense in the context in which it was said.



It did, apologies.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 3, 2013)

yardbird said:


> The person who did the casting for BB must be chuffed - can't think of a bad choice.



IIRC both Jesse and Gus Fring were never intended to be recurring characters, but they were kept in the show because the actors were so good in their roles.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 3, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> IIRC both Jesse and Gus Fring were never intended to be recurring characters, but they were kept in the show because the actors were so good in their roles.



Jessie was meant to be killed off in series 2 I think.

Someone asked him what he would have done if that had happened (on a recent AMA on Reddit) and he said he thinks his career would have been over and he'd have been sat at home crying watching the rest of the show! I imagine if it wasn't true he would have responded differently.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 3, 2013)

Series 1 (I just checked)



> Jesse was originally supposed to be killed off in season 1 of Breaking bad, if that had happened what do you think you would be doing right now with your career?





> My career would be over. And I would be a sobbing mess watching week to week on Breaking Bad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2013)

magneze said:


> Context is everything, it made sense in the context in which it was said.


No, it didn't! You used programming language that doesn't make any sense. Why would an exclamation mark indicate the negation of what it precedes?


----------



## yardbird (Sep 3, 2013)

I've saw something with 'Jesse' in - I kept waiting for the character to say _bitch!_


----------



## magneze (Sep 3, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No, it didn't! You used programming language that doesn't make any sense. Why would an exclamation mark indicate the negation of what it precedes?


I blame George Boole.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 3, 2013)

repost?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2013)

No fucking way  

That's amazing


----------



## magneze (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Superdupastupor (Sep 3, 2013)

Dan U said:


> repost?



i cant remember when but there was an episode where  Ww and flynn were watching scarface and walt said 'everyone dies in this movie, don't they?'


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 4, 2013)

girasol said:


> Arguably for sure.  The Sopranos and The Wire were consistently better, throughout.  Just my opinion though...  Not to say I didn't enjoy last night's episode!


 
I've started but not watched the entire series of  the wire.  The sopranos though I've seen five times. I think BB is definitely up there with the sopranos but it's different in one way. I think BB is much faster paced. It has its weak spots though. Mainly around the credibility of some of the storylines. I think the writing in the sopranos though is head and shoulders above BB in my opinion.


----------



## girasol (Sep 4, 2013)

Grandma Death said:


> I've started but not watched the entire series of  the wire.  The sopranos though I've seen five times. I think BB is definitely up there with the sopranos but it's different in one way. I think BB is much faster paced. It has its weak spots though. Mainly around the credibility of some of the storylines. I think the writing in the sopranos though is head and shoulders above BB in my opinion.



The Wire is great because it seems real, you don't doubt for a minute all that stuff really happens, might as well be a documentary , The Sopranos is more about the characters and family/relationships.  Both are superb at what they do.  Why was breaking bad so promising?  It started off as a critique on the health system, as well as a look into meth manufacturing, which was fascinating.  Not sure what it ended up as...  Feels like it got lost along the way somewhere.

On a side note, my favourite seasons of The Wire are 1 and 4...


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 5, 2013)

whats all this breaking bad hate thats starting to break out here??

the wire season 5 was utter shite. the characters weren't really up to much on the wire in comparison to BB. it wins on the realism front and in its exposure of the inner workings of various aspects of the city of baltimore and so on but all that means is that its not really directly comparable to BB (kinda like trying to say who the best football player in the world is when comparing a defender with a striker say). I'd say the sopranos and BB are more comparable by being more about characters, and maybe its true that overall there are better characters on sopranos, there are no walter juniors for instance. But at the same time, there are no comparable character transformations, the main characters start of as gangsters and remain so at the end, tony soprano has a wee guilt trip here and there and in the realm of phantasy seems to think of alternatives in the theraputic arena, but ultimatetly he remains the same till the very end. The main character of breaking bad, walt, has a vast change throughout the seasons, as do many of the other main characters. Id say for me this makes it superior to the sopranos in regards to the characters..


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 5, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Cool, anyone else want to add to the debate?



Yeah - ! may have a meaning in programming, but it's function on the scientific calculator that gosub mentioned is to provide the factorial of a number.

5! = Factorial 5 = 5x4x3x2x1 = 120.

And those barrels of cash are never getting dug up.


----------



## girasol (Sep 5, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> whats all this breaking bad hate thats starting to break out here??
> 
> the wire season 5 was utter shite.



Yep, it wasn't great... But Breaking Bad starts to break badly on season 4  (well, not strictly  true, but I started to get bored by it around then, and I like the play with words, whereas I could have kept on watching The Sopranos for another while yet)

Having said that, all three rate amongst my favourite tv shows of recent times, so, nothing is perfect, and nothing wrong with critiquing a tv show, even if you like it.  No need to be offended in its behalf


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 5, 2013)

ha yeah thats a bit mad getting offended on its behalf. theres been quite a few columns out lately saying that BB is good but not in the same league as sopranos, wire etc so i think im just reacting to that somewhat


----------



## Yata (Sep 5, 2013)

What you're experiencing is frustration at having to wait for the next episode and shouldn't be confused with any kind of lack of enthusiasm for the current season of Breaking Bad. I recommend you read all the wikis, amas, twitters relating to BB for the last year and obsess over what might happen in Sundays episode. You should see an immediate improvement in your mood sometime around 5-6am Monday morning.


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2013)

Season 5 of the Wire was great, and, unless you're only interested in the wizzbang, ooooooh drugs, aspect of BB, this last season has been great too. Great character development, great climax building sequences and tension. All it needs now is a good ending...


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 5, 2013)

Yata said:


> What you're experiencing is frustration at having to wait for the next episode and shouldn't be confused with any kind of lack of enthusiasm for the current season of Breaking Bad. I recommend you read all the wikis, amas, twitters relating to BB for the last year and obsess over what might happen in Sundays episode. You should see an immediate improvement in your mood sometime around 5-6am Monday morning.



for anyone pining there's talking bad on netflix too.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 5, 2013)

Season 5 of the wire was weak...er than the other series. Still great tv (better than most things by a country mile) but the fake serial killer plot stretched the credibility of the show (arguably the hamsterdam plot line was also far fetched, but it was done so well that you didn't notice) and the newsroom stuff was a boring sideline, un compelling and not as well realised a depiction of a workplace as other institutions depicted.  

I agree with girasol about the convincing ness of the characters in the wire. You just totally lost yourself in so many of them, understanding their motivations and worldview. I could find myself watching episodes and pinching myself to remind me that the people I was watching weren't real, as my mind played over some of the decisions they made and the tragic outcomes. Especially series 4. One of the shows greatest achievements.

Dunno why the BB hate is going about. It's a show that has slowly moved its main character on, with expert pacing. Walt is a different person at the end of each series than he is at the start, his actions having profound effects on his personality, almost imperceptible at the time, yet slowly turning him into a monster. It's not the most convincing character study ever, but I don't think it's supposed to be. The writing is primarily plot driven, and it does this brilliantly, but he characters could hardly be called weak.  Cranstouns over-acting could spoil another show, but he's note perfect as Walt.


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2013)

I really liked the newsroom stuff, certainly it was far far better done than in _The Newsroom_. The basics were all down right, from the boringness of most of a days (honest) work, to how they'll cover for crap and make stuff up for good copy. Twas great, gave it a real, y'know Dickensian aspect.

And there isnt really any BB 'hate' - just a couple of people who (wrongly) say this series isn't as good as other ones.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 5, 2013)

belboid said:


> I really liked the newsroom stuff, certainly it was far far better done that in _The Newsroom_. The basics were all down right, from the boringness of most of a days (honest) work, to how they'll cover for crap and make stuff up for good copy. Twas great, gave it a real, y'know Dickensian aspect.
> 
> And there ishnt really any BB 'hate' - just a couple of people who (wrongly) say this series isn't as good as other ones.



Aye, I've read somewhere that journos describe it as the most realistic depiction of a newsroom ever. So I guessi don't know what I'm talking about.  Still didn't like it though.


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2013)

horses for courses, innit?  I know a good few people who hate season 2!  The fules


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 5, 2013)

season 2 was my fav one...


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 5, 2013)

yeah, i don't like all the bb hate either. i think this season has been all right.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 5, 2013)

I think this series has been great. Pushing the story forward nicely. A great ending is a very hard thing to pull off, and I hope they manage it.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 6, 2013)

yardbird said:


> I've not watched The Wire, but if it's as good as BB (or better) then something tells me I may be sorted as the nights draw in.
> 
> The person who did the casting for BB must be chuffed - can't think of a bad choice.



The Wire is a lot better, belboid's suggestion of Deadwood is another series that is better than BB.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 6, 2013)

J Ed said:


> The Wire is a lot better, belboid's suggestion of Deadwood is another series that is better than BB.


Right.

That's enough.

Bugger.

Off.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 6, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Right.
> 
> That's enough.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, you negative vibe merchants start a "I think its cool to dislike popular things" thread and leave us to our BB-love in


----------



## girasol (Sep 6, 2013)

belboid said:


> I really liked the newsroom stuff, certainly it was far far better done than in _The Newsroom_. The basics were all down right, from the boringness of most of a days (honest) work, to how they'll cover for crap and make stuff up for good copy. Twas great, gave it a real, y'know Dickensian aspect.
> 
> And there isnt really any BB 'hate' - just a couple of people who (wrongly) say this series isn't as good as other ones.



there's no 'right' or 'wrong', it"s not science or maths... and people have different tastes.  shocking


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

Maybe people are just being honest rather than self-consciously hip? Occam's Razor n that. Who would be dishonest about what they preferred?


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 6, 2013)

Haven't seen The Sopranos, only seen one series of The Wire.

I wouldn't dream of going into a thread about either of them just to say something else is better though.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 6, 2013)

LOL


----------



## magneze (Sep 6, 2013)

belboid said:


> Season 5 of the Wire was great, and, unless you're only interested in the wizzbang, ooooooh drugs, aspect of BB, this last season has been great too. Great character development, great climax building sequences and tension. All it needs now is a good ending...


Believable newsroom or not, the series 5 plot stretched credibility too far.


----------



## zenie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tried to watch the latest episode twice and fallen asleep both times.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Who would be dishonest about what they preferred?


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 7, 2013)

seee this is making me want to start hating on the wire, a show i totally loved. but since BB is getting dissed now i gotta say this. The only thing that makes the wire allegedly head above the rest is its exposure of the workings of various aspects of the city of baltimore. yeah it addresses shit like gentrification and thats all cool yadda yadda. But at the end of the day its sucess in that is its failing because at the end of the day, IMVHO this is where it is the scope of non-fiction to deal in. i mean at the end of the day what substance is there really in the wire? That bad shit happens, that there is gentrification, that there is dodgy interests at play to the detriment of what is in the public interest but what specifically does one really learn that can't be learnt to a far greater degree than an efffin textbook on the matter? If i want to learn about how capital fucks with the city i read some david harvey, i dont watch a fictional telly programme about that.

so yeah fuck all ya haters. BB is where it is at...


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 7, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> seee this is making me want to start hating on the wire, a show i totally loved. but since BB is getting dissed now i gotta say this. The only thing that makes the wire allegedly head above the rest is its exposure of the workings of various aspects of the city of baltimore. yeah it addresses shit like gentrification and thats all cool yadda yadda. But at the end of the day its sucess in that is its failing because at the end of the day, IMVHO this is where it is the scope of non-fiction to deal in. i mean at the end of the day what substance is there really in the wire? That bad shit happens, that there is gentrification, that there is dodgy interests at play to the detriment of what is in the public interest but what specifically does one really learn that can't be learnt to a far greater degree than an efffin textbook on the matter? If i want to learn about how capital fucks with the city i read some david harvey, i dont watch a fictional telly programme about that.
> 
> so yeah fuck all ya haters. BB is where it is at...



Aside from all you've mentioned, did you not find the Wire had an entertaining plot? That it made you laugh, made you sad, had you on the edge of your seat?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2013)

D'wards said:


>


Who are they? 
I bet you they dress that way cos they like it though.
You just don't understand why anyone would deviate from your view, so they must be pretending. Piffle.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Aside from all you've mentioned, did you not find the Wire had an entertaining plot? That it made you laugh, made you sad, had you on the edge of your seat?



sure it did. but was it as entertaining as Breaking Bad? Hell no...

ETA - i do love the wire, and my post above is kinda joking as well, but my persnal fav is BB


----------



## D'wards (Sep 7, 2013)

Funnily enough, Frank Skinner on his radio show this morning said "the most negative person in the room has the most power" and I sort of know what he means.

Anyway, you are taking my point a bit too seriously, it was a lighthearted jibe.

Although I do think if there's something as proven great as BB why accentuate the negative - there's only 4 eps left, go with it, you'll be happier as a result


----------



## Dan U (Sep 7, 2013)

Deadwood is a great series but it is unfinished and is likely to remain so. I struggle to see how an incomplete piece of work can be better than this.

It built towards an climatic last season and they fucked up the options on the actors and lost key people. Real Shame.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 7, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> seee this is making me want to start hating on the wire, a show i totally loved. but since BB is getting dissed now i gotta say this. The only thing that makes the wire allegedly head above the rest is its exposure of the workings of various aspects of the city of baltimore. yeah it addresses shit like gentrification and thats all cool yadda yadda. But at the end of the day its sucess in that is its failing because at the end of the day, IMVHO this is where it is the scope of non-fiction to deal in. i mean at the end of the day what substance is there really in the wire? That bad shit happens, that there is gentrification, that there is dodgy interests at play to the detriment of what is in the public interest but what specifically does one really learn that can't be learnt to a far greater degree than an efffin textbook on the matter? If i want to learn about how capital fucks with the city i read some david harvey, i dont watch a fictional telly programme about that.
> 
> so yeah fuck all ya haters. BB is where it is at...



I love breaking bad. I love the wire.  I personally think the wire is the better of the two, and I could go on at length about why.  But frankly, it's a ridiculous way to frame your enjoyment of either show. The comparison only arises because they are both noted highlights of the current wave of high quality, boundary pushing US dramas. That's where the similarities end. They tell completely different stories, in completely different ways. The Wire had its grand intentions to deal with big themes, it's purposely hard to follow, slow story lines, it's huge enemble cast attempting to depict all levels of city life, from the streets to the mayors office. Breaking bad is a piece of populist drama, tightly plotted, only a couple of main characters, looking to tell you an unlikely but highly amusing and exciting story, with no "message" or aim other than to entertain.  

So why do people feel the need to compare them?


----------



## gosub (Sep 7, 2013)

Tbh I didn't find the wire that funny


----------



## Yata (Sep 7, 2013)

theyre both good shows, just that BB gets put up next to the wire shows how good it is. neither one needs to be better than the other
tbh.
im just wondering what im gonna watch next cause its nothing but shyt on HBO at min and walking dead is kinda sacrificing itself to keep certain "fan favourite" characters in. this is the only thing that worrys me about AMC they seem to be scared to off characters because theyre worried fans will be annoyed. normal reedus, the governor and jesse have all overstayed their welcome a bit imo, maybe walt could have Heisenberged up a lot sooner if he didnt have this emotional attachment in Jesse the whole time. i always thought that Gus killing jesse would have kinda mirrored don eladio killing his partner and sent walt down a similar path.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2013)

gosub said:


> Tbh I didn't find the wire that funny


Not even the duck with the necklace?
Or McNulty in the whorehouse?
Or Polk trying to fall down the stairs?
Or Omar's court appearance with his tie?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 7, 2013)

Or cheese saying to prop joe "They had this one bitch pulling pistols out her pussy and everything.  That shit was unseemly, Unc!"


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 7, 2013)

Or "sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit"

Or the scene were McNulty and Bunk solve a crime by only uttering "fuck" and gesturing.

Or many other scenes that I've forgotten about.

The Wire made me proper laugh out loud because the comedic scenes were so rare and well done that the contrast with the unrelenting grimness was shocking. In a good way of course.


----------



## girasol (Sep 7, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I love breaking bad. I love the wire.  I personally think the wire is the better of the two, and I could go on at length about why.  But frankly, it's a ridiculous way to frame your enjoyment of either show. *The comparison only arises because they are both noted highlights of the current wave of high quality, boundary pushing US dramas.* That's where the similarities end. They tell completely different stories, in completely different ways. The Wire had its grand intentions to deal with big themes, it's purposely hard to follow, slow story lines, it's huge enemble cast attempting to depict all levels of city life, from the streets to the mayors office. Breaking bad is a piece of populist drama, tightly plotted, only a couple of main characters, looking to tell you an unlikely but highly amusing and exciting story, with no "message" or aim other than to entertain.
> 
> So why do people feel the need to compare them?



You answered your own question...    And the Sopranos were also mentioned.  It's just something to do, people are forever comparing things, we like to seek patterns and order the world around us.  It's human nature.

"sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet"   I'd forgotten about that.  Best catchphrase ever!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2013)

Father Ted is better than Newsnight


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 7, 2013)

girasol said:


> "sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet"   I'd forgotten about that.  Best catchphrase ever!



pfft

Magnets, bitch!

I'm the one who knocks.

What's my name?

A robot?


----------



## nogojones (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...meth-lab-children-Breaking-Bad-play-sets.html


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 8, 2013)

nogojones said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...meth-lab-children-Breaking-Bad-play-sets.html


Terrible.  They should be playing with toy guns like normal kids.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 8, 2013)

Mike isn't a police officer! Just an ex one!


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 9, 2013)

I AM THE DANGER


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 9, 2013)

sheeeesh that was some episode there.....


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 9, 2013)

So, then, who the hell is going to survive 



Spoiler



that big shootout at the end?


----------



## Smyz (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow.

That was great.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 9, 2013)

i've got to wait till i get home to see it!


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> i've got to wait till i get home to see it!



if you are at work, take a sickie - maybe full onset of diarreah... its a contender for best episode.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 9, 2013)

chandlerp said:


> So, then, who the hell is going to survive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm im thinking this atm:



Spoiler



think hank and gomie are gonna get killed. walt i reckon will refuse to cook for them and they will either a) threaten to off his family to get him to cook or b) will take jesse to cook for them which might explain the flashforward of him getting his guns already


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 9, 2013)

nogojones said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...meth-lab-children-Breaking-Bad-play-sets.html




if you think that article was bad - check out this...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/10286409/Breaking-Bad-Breaking-Bored-more-like.html


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 9, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I love breaking bad. I love the wire.  I personally think the wire is the better of the two, and I could go on at length about why.  But frankly, it's a ridiculous way to frame your enjoyment of either show. The comparison only arises because they are both noted highlights of the current wave of high quality, boundary pushing US dramas. That's where the similarities end. They tell completely different stories, in completely different ways. The Wire had its grand intentions to deal with big themes, it's purposely hard to follow, slow story lines, it's huge enemble cast attempting to depict all levels of city life, from the streets to the mayors office. Breaking bad is a piece of populist drama, tightly plotted, only a couple of main characters, looking to tell you an unlikely but highly amusing and exciting story, with *no "message" or aim other than to entertain.
> *
> So why do people feel the need to compare them?



i like both shows too but the emboldened bit was kinda the point i was trying to make. Obviously i find Breaking Bad 'more entertaining' but as you say that is its purpose. As for message, think non-fiction functions better in that domain than fiction IMVHO


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 9, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Deadwood is a great series but it is unfinished and is likely to remain so. I struggle to see how an incomplete piece of work can be better than this.
> 
> It built towards an climatic last season and they fucked up the options on the actors and lost key people. Real Shame.



netflix have rebooted arrested development, and there was talk of them rebooting jericho last year (utterly shit show which i really wanted to like). So maybe there is hope, hell this thread shows that there is always hope of bringing back to life something that was good...

might give deadwood a shot


----------



## gosub (Sep 9, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> if you think that article was bad - check out this...
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/10286409/Breaking-Bad-Breaking-Bored-more-like.html




I don't get why anyone would say wait til series 4 it picks up.  BB had the best pilot episode I've ever seen, if you weren't grabbed by that it isn't for you (and I know a couple of people who weren't)


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 9, 2013)

Woah shit!

Apart from all the ubelieveable drama to discuss...I'm SURE one of Todd's uncles 



Spoiler



The one doing the "show us a badge" talking at the shootout with the pistol


 was in one (or two) of the Police Academy films as the chief gang member. I have visions of his 'sniff' as he asks Hightower (Bubba Smith) (who is dressed as a florist as he wasn't in the force?) which one he wants to shoot first, before Bubba 



Spoiler



punches him.



(spoiler even for anyone who hasn't seen the Police Academy I'm talking of )


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 9, 2013)

Nope, I'm wrong...we can all relax 
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0502085/ and http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0100889/ were the two confused people


----------



## J Ed (Sep 9, 2013)

Pretty good episode, I can't see Hank, Jesse or Walter getting killed tbh


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 9, 2013)

Good episode - this is what I reckon will happen next.



Spoiler



Gomie might get killed but I don't think Hank will - but what will happen is the fash will kidnap Walt and Jesse and make him keep cooking while they threaten to do some bad shit. Jesse will regret going to the police and he'll help Walt take the fash down somehow (probably involving a chemistry set -style fuck off explosion). Although thinking about it, Hank can't get away because no-one can escape who knows where the money is, so I reckon he'll end up kidnapped too and they'll all bust out at the end. Perhaps Hank will turn bad as a finale. Also perhaps there's a barrel of money each for everyone left standing at the end


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 9, 2013)

I liked how feverish and insane hanks joy was, when he was talking to his wife on the phone. 

Also... It's a bit confusing watching this and that Steven king dome thing at the same time.


----------



## madamv (Sep 9, 2013)

Havent watched it yet, just started to dl and my access was blocked by sky!   Found a way round though.  hope I dont get the rozzers round later...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 9, 2013)

Things are hotting up! Probably the best episode yet, this series.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## nogojones (Sep 9, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> netflix have rebooted arrested development, and there was talk of them rebooting jericho last year (utterly shit show which i really wanted to like). So maybe there is hope, hell this thread shows that there is always hope of bringing back to life something that was good...
> 
> might give deadwood a shot



I really liked Arrested Development, but somehow the new series just didn't cut it. Some things are best left where they are


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 9, 2013)

I think hank will die in the next episode.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 9, 2013)

Also I loved how awkward Lydia was around the fash. She really irritates me to be honest.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 9, 2013)

I have no idea what will happen.  I didn't for an instant think they'd caught Walt though, even hand-cuffed in the car.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm starting to like Walt again ffs


----------



## J Ed (Sep 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Also I loved how awkward Lydia was around the fash. She really irritates me to be honest.



Almost all the characters annoy me, I sort of like Jesse though he's grown on me a lot


----------



## D'wards (Sep 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I'm starting to like Walt again ffs


 I really wanted them not to find Walt's money.

The gunfight was a bit ridiculous, but great (surely its not that hard to hit someone with a gun, what with all the police/Nazi training)


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 9, 2013)

I thought Hank was going to 'turn' and take the money tbh


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 9, 2013)

Hanks dead I reckon. The call with Marie was the goodbye.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 9, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Almost all the characters annoy me, I sort of like Jesse though he's grown on me a lot



At least Walt, the fash etc know what they are doing, she had to be walked across a parking lot of dead bodies with her eyes closed, she doesn't want to face the reality of it. She doesnt want to know about the results of her own behaviour. Fucking contemptible.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Sep 9, 2013)

when flynn met Saul


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 9, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hanks dead I reckon. The call with Marie was the goodbye.


That's certainly how that scene was set up...to make me think that.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 9, 2013)

Superdupastupor said:


> when flynn met Saul



I loved that scene, Flynn completely clueless. "Wow you're the lawyer guy"


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> At least Walt, the fash etc know what they are doing, she had to be walked across a parking lot of dead bodies with her eyes closed, she doesn't want to face the reality of it. She doesnt want to know about the results of her own behaviour. Fucking contemptible.



Was really funny, though.  Although we've seen much of lydia or got to know her well, doing that was just so _her._


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 9, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Was really funny, though.  Although we've seen much of lydia or got to know her well, doing that was just so _her._



"it's really important to me" 

er ... what?


----------



## Dan U (Sep 9, 2013)

That was some A Team level shooting going in.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 9, 2013)

Dan U said:


> That was some A Team level shooting going in.


it made me think of Dean Learner from Darkplace, using his shotgun


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 9, 2013)

worst shoot out EVER


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 9, 2013)

oh and 

http://www.bettercallsaul.com/livewebcam.php


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 9, 2013)

and

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...aking-Bad-play-sets.html?ICO=most_read_module


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 9, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> and
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...aking-Bad-play-sets.html?ICO=most_read_module


Terrible.  They should be playing with toy guns like normal kids.


----------



## youngian (Sep 9, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> and
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...aking-Bad-play-sets.html?ICO=most_read_module



Three mentions in the one article that it is unconnected with the Lego company. You don't mess with Lego's lawyers (perhaps they called Saul).


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Good episode - this is what I reckon will happen next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you guys bothering to predict this shit? Just enjoy the ride! Isn't it better to not just see what happens?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> I thought Hank was going to 'turn' and take the money tbh


You're an idiot then


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 9, 2013)

youngian said:


> Three mentions in the one article that it is unconnected with the Lego company. You don't mess with Lego's lawyers (perhaps they called Saul).


So they mention Lego three times?  Lawyers can't be that good.  What've they been smoking?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2013)

BEST EPISODE EVER though


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 9, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Why are you guys bothering to predict this shit? Just enjoy the ride! Isn't it better to not just see what happens?


do you not think about what might happen next? about how it will end?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 9, 2013)

Brilliant episode, I love how walt's ruthlessness is just gone when it comes to family reminding us what drives him in the first place.

edit: and Jesse's plan, so perfect.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 9, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hanks dead I reckon. The call with Marie was the goodbye.



Definitely. Soon as he said I love you,  I said, here comes Todd and his Uncle.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> do you not think about what might happen next? about how it will end?


Not much, no. I just await impatiently for the next episode. I think it is pointless and idiotic to speculate and best to just wait. Who cares what someone else but the creators thinks what might happen?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 9, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Not much, no. I just await impatiently for the next episode. I think it is pointless and idiotic to speculate and best to just wait. Who cares what someone else but the creators thinks what might happen?


i don't seem to have a choice. my head just goes off and thinks about it, of its own accord.

Maybe i need more wine.


----------



## kenny g (Sep 9, 2013)

Has anyone typed the co-ordinates for the stash point into google maps? Might be interesting.

ETA:- has been done. Bit of a disappointment.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=34 59 20N 106 36 52W&ie=UTF-8&ei=rUAuUsyWK4-Z0AXfzoCgDA&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAg

http://www.nerdist.com/2013/08/breaking-bad-recap-buried/


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 9, 2013)

Hank and Gomez have to die unless Todd's lot are the worst shooters ever. Also, they know where the money is, plus, with the speed they arrived, they are carrying the only recording of Walt's manic confession on the phone to Jessie.

We're it not for this, Hank's 'last' phone call to Marie could have been a double-bluff.


----------



## belboid (Sep 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I'm starting to like Walt again ffs


I was thinking, when it became obvious the nazi's were gonna turn up to save his ass, that I would rather Walt got away with it all, than the pigs get him and the nazi's get the gold.  That'd be well shit



beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hanks dead I reckon. The call with Marie was the goodbye.


spotsie - its the law!  Him n Gomez are gonna's surely?

Stupendous episode, how the fuck can there be three more?


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 9, 2013)

frogwoman

Froggy - are you Greeboing this thread? You've liked OU's assertion that predictions are idiotic, as well as some prediction


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 9, 2013)

no i just like to read different views - i can see where ou's coming from but i do like to predict things as well


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 9, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Not much, no. I just await impatiently for the next episode. I think it is pointless and idiotic to speculate and best to just wait. Who cares what someone else but the creators thinks what might happen?



So coming on this thread is some sort of self flagellation? Or is it for the circle jerk? Or to find people/thoughts to criticize and get cross about...?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 9, 2013)

belboid said:


> I was thinking, when it became obvious the nazi's were gonna turn up to save his ass, that I would rather Walt got away with it all, than the pigs get him and the nazi's get the gold.  That'd be well shit
> 
> 
> spotsie - its the law!  Him n Gomez are gonna's surely?
> ...



Forgot there were 3 more episodes, fucking hell!


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 9, 2013)

belboid said:


> Stupendous episode, how the fuck can there be three more?



Hank and Gomez run out of bullets, Walt will only cook for Todd's lot if they don't kill Hank? Next episode is the cook session with Walt working out a plan to avoid he and Hank being dispatched after?


----------



## belboid (Sep 9, 2013)

I suppose we know how/when the final episode is going to start - on Walts 52nd birthday.  And that's obviously at least a few weeks from now (hair growth). So, next week is him escaping with/from the nazi's, and then.....


----------



## belboid (Sep 9, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Hank and Gomez run out of bullets, Walt will only cook for Todd's lot if they don't kill Hank? Next episode is the cook session with Walt working out a plan to avoid he and Hank being dispatched after?


hmm, gets Hank back onside....provides a possible way out......sounds plausible, but too nice to me


----------



## madamv (Sep 10, 2013)

Hanks never going to turn.  He and Marie want it too much.    They've got to shoot hank and whatsisface.  Walt will stop them just before they get Jessie. That's about as much as I can reckon.  

Enjoying the waiting game....


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 10, 2013)

madamv said:


> Hanks never going to turn.  He and Marie want it too much.    They've got to shoot hank and whatsisface.  Walt will stop them just before they get Jessie. That's about as much as I can reckon.
> 
> Enjoying the waiting game....



Don't picture walt stopping them killing jesse.  Jesse might escape, as he hasnt been seen.  Walt seems more likely to try and save hank. Yelkclub seems on the money, but we'll see...


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 10, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Don't picture walt stopping them killing jesse.  Jesse might escape, as he hasnt been seen.  Walt seems more likely to try and save hank. Yelkclub seems on the money, but we'll see...



Walt was calling them in for the hit on Jesse, but tried to call them off because Hank was there....


----------



## belboid (Sep 10, 2013)

I dont think the nazi's have actually _seen _Jesse, so he should be able to get away...  Also

"Don't drink and drive – but if you do, call me"


----------



## Yata (Sep 10, 2013)

gomies fucked it
and possible that the nazis twigged thas where his money might be and thats why they showed up anyway?

also in other news the box where i write my reply on here is extremely laggy like ill type words in and then just sit and wait for them to actually show up. its funny cause if i type fast enough and lift my hands up it looks like my laptop is forming its own breaking bad predictions but really pretty annoying


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hank is dead, not doubt about it.

Gomez too.

I think Jessie will escape somehow. They did notice him in the car though, so perhaps that last 'prediction' is wrong.

When Gomie kicked Walt's legs apart and they said do you want to flip for it, I thought they were gonna kick him in the balls. And then when they didn't, and Jessie walked forward, I though _he_ was gonna do it.

Good episode


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2013)

Just watching now. Tense stuff so far. No big spoiler but was surprised Walt said so much down the phone while driving.

#cliffhanger


----------



## BigTom (Sep 10, 2013)

I try not to make predictions either but can't help it.
Walt's gun is still lying where he dropped it. I can't help but wonder if that'll matter. 
I reckon hank dies and the final episode will be Walt taking out the nazis for killing hank.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 10, 2013)

Jesse looked pretty distressed during Walt's arrest, like "I've made a huge mistake" style.

I think bitches need to realise that if it wasn't for Walt, Jesse and Hank would be long dead by now. Remember Gus warned Hank about the psychotic brothers as a courtesy to Walt.


----------



## girasol (Sep 10, 2013)

Another critique...  Breaking Bad used to be surprising and unexpected, but it was quite obvious they were still coming to rescue Walt, even after he asked them not to.  meh.  They won't kill Jesse, Walt needs a lab assistant 

Damn!  Now even I'm predicting


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 10, 2013)

cracking episode after last week's slow burner. hank's had it for sure cos marie was dressed in black when she answered the phone, any time she isn't wearing purple something significant happens.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 10, 2013)

The end was well A-Team


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 10, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Jesse looked pretty distressed during Walt's arrest, like "I've made a huge mistake" style.


i thought he looked extremely satisfied... plus he spat on him.


----------



## Apathy (Sep 10, 2013)

kept expecting that Chris Morris look-a-like nazi to demand "Where's your _self_ re-_cocking_-spect?"


----------



## Supine (Sep 10, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> The end was well A-Team



That's what I was thinking.  So many bullets,  so few hits.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> The end was well A-Team



Yeah but oddly the nazis did not have a hard as nails black bloke helping them?


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 10, 2013)

you would think that between them, a bunch of Aryan Nations meth barons and 2 guys from the DEA might manage to hit SOMETHING amid the hail of automatically firing weaponry. but no, or at least not yet. Maybe the NRA are right after all and Americans really do need to be more familiar with the workings of guns.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 10, 2013)

they had no issue taking out the guys when the stole the tanker of stuff the other week.....


----------



## thriller (Sep 10, 2013)

I want Jesse the little shite shot dead. Hank dead. Gomie dead. Walt to get away with it.


----------



## thriller (Sep 10, 2013)

marie can die too.


----------



## madamv (Sep 10, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> you would think that between them, a bunch of Aryan Nations meth barons and 2 guys from the DEA might manage to hit SOMETHING amid the hail of automatically firing weaponry. but no, or at least not yet. Maybe the NRA are right after all and Americans really do need to be more familiar with the workings of guns.


My sister has a theory that because Walt hadn't asked them to 'get got' anyone but Jessie, they will just wait for hank and gomie to run out of bullets.  Then some sort of dialogue would ensue.  Don't know how it would pan out, but I would like to see that.


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2013)

thriller said:


> I want Jesse the little shite shot dead. Hank dead. Gomie dead. Walt to get away with it.


fuck you! Jesse is the only human being in the show.  



madamv said:


> My sister has a theory that because Walt hadn't asked them to 'get got' anyone but Jessie, they will just wait for hank and gomie to run out of bullets.  Then some sort of dialogue would ensue.  Don't know how it would pan out, but I would like to see that.


Not a chance.  Plus...fuck Hank


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 11, 2013)

As long as Skyler ends the series stuffed in a fridge, I'll be happy


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 11, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> As long as Skyler ends the series stuffed in a fridge, I'll be happy



Marie to kill Skyler once she finds out Hank is dead and Skyler was involved in the 'business'.


----------



## Apathy (Sep 11, 2013)

Just hope it doesn't wrap up with some lovely nice n tidy morally right conclusion... Hope it's a deranged bloody wankfest!


----------



## Yetman (Sep 11, 2013)

All the Scarface references plus the 'doesn't everyone die in this' comment, plus the big fuckoff gun makes me think it's gonna go out in a blaze of bullets and that Walt is gonna kill himself with the ricin at the end.

Has anyone else noticed Jesse's head getting wider as the program goes on? That's probably something to do with it as well.


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> As long as Skyler ends the series stuffed in a fridge, I'll be happy


I can well imagine that that is how you prefer women generally.  You vile misogynistic cunt.


----------



## madamv (Sep 11, 2013)

Yetman said:


> Has anyone else noticed Jesse's head getting wider as the program goes on? That's probably something to do with it as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2013)

He's put a bit of weight on for sure. It's amazing how much fat you can store in your face. I've recently lost a bit of weight and my glasses keep falling off now


----------



## thriller (Sep 11, 2013)

http://m.uk.ign.com/articles/2013/09/11/breaking-bad-spinoff-better-call-saul-confirmed

Saul spin-off confirmed.


----------



## poului (Sep 11, 2013)

thriller said:


> http://m.uk.ign.com/articles/2013/09/11/breaking-bad-spinoff-better-call-saul-confirmed
> 
> Saul spin-off confirmed.



It'll blatantly be shite.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 11, 2013)

poului said:


> It'll blatantly be shite.



Bollocks. It'll be great.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 11, 2013)

Nah, it'll be shit. But I'm glad they're having a go as you never know.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 11, 2013)

thriller said:


> http://m.uk.ign.com/articles/2013/09/11/breaking-bad-spinoff-better-call-saul-confirmed
> 
> Saul spin-off confirmed.



So we know Saul wont be dying then?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 11, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> So we know Saul wont be dying then?



I never expected him to die.

Vince Gilligan had given clues in an interview:


Spoiler



And he said that one major character will be killed off. I'm guessing that's Hank, which would mean everyone else survives. There could of course be more than Hank killed?


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 11, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> So we know Saul wont be dying then?


Prequel.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 11, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> The end was well A-Team



I reckon next week will start with the wagon Jessie is in being blown up in the air by gunfire and dazing jessie, hank, Walt and Gomez. In their dazed state they are captured by the white power crew and held captive in their garage. The captives form a plan, to build a tank that fires ricin from bits of leftover scrap, sticky back plastic and the oxy gear that's lying around. They escape and Walt smokes a cigar.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 11, 2013)

nogojones said:


> I reckon next week will start with the wagon Jessie is in being blown up in the air by gunfire and dazing jessie, hank, Walt and Gomez. In their dazed state they are captured by the white power crew and held captive in their garage. The captives form a plan, to build a tank that fires ricin from bits of leftover scrap, sticky back plastic and the oxy gear that's lying around. They escape and Walt smokes a cigar.



I thought I saw Gomez getting shot at the end he was clutching his stomach at one point.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 11, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I thought I saw Gomez getting shot at the end he was clutching his stomach at one point.



flesh wound. No one can die.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 11, 2013)

they can i think.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 11, 2013)

This isn't GoT


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 11, 2013)

If Hank loses Walt...gonna be awkward going home.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2013)

I think Saul should appear on Eastenders.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 11, 2013)

he could joing max and paddy on their journey if things get a bit heavy for him...


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 12, 2013)

watching bloopers drunk


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 12, 2013)

ohhh how he poisoned the kid confirmed


----------



## Apathy (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 13, 2013)

Another good theory (from Reddit)


> Waiting for S5-E14, to see what becomes of the desert shootout. Something just occurred to me...
> 
> In the classic novel _Moby Dick,_ Captain Ahab is long-obsessed with catching the notorious white whale. At one point in his hunt, he loses a leg to the beast. In the end, Ahab finally catches Moby Dick, striking him with a harpoon. But catching the whale results in Ahab's death. The whale swims away.
> 
> In the classic TV series _Breaking Bad,_ Agent Hank Schrader is long-obsessed with catching the notorious drug lord Heisenberg. At one point in his investigation, Hank is badly injured, resulting in a permanent limp. In the end, Hank finally catches Heisenberg, shackling him with handcuffs. But catching him results in Hank's death. Heisenberg runs away.





> To W.W., my star--my perfect silence. Heh. W.W.... Who do you figure that is? Woodrow Wilson? Willy Wonka? White Whale?



Hank is dead, for sure.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 13, 2013)

Following on from that


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 13, 2013)

Is that a loose seal?


----------



## thriller (Sep 15, 2013)

jessie looks like the actress that played his gf.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 15, 2013)

Apathy said:


>




walter white looks scarily like graham souness there...


----------



## Yata (Sep 16, 2013)

oh SHEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIITTTTTTT ! that one def needs a rewatch 

if this season doesnt end with a more than a few dead nazis ill be disappointed tbh


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 16, 2013)

well, that escalated quickly


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2013)

I fired up Netflix and the latest episode is not there


----------



## Superdupastupor (Sep 16, 2013)

a bit of light relief after that ep. It is a bit of a strange show to watch on a monday morning but i'll allow it.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, just finished it and I may have cried several times.  Fucking hell that was incredible.


----------



## madamv (Sep 16, 2013)

Holy shit.  Not seen it yet.  The write ups make my head spin!


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 16, 2013)

Spoiler



Anyone else think at the end when Walt was being so horrible to Skyler that he was giving her an alibi / way out knowing the cops were listening?  He was clearly having a terrible time saying those things but knew they needed to be said to save his family, I think.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm going to need a lie down after just watching that episode


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 16, 2013)

My god that was immense. I'm almost speechless really that was an amazing episode, really intense, I felt all sorts of things watching that.  Fantastic stuff.  In answer to chandlerp I think maybe so, yes.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 16, 2013)

chandlerp said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else think at the end when Walt was being so horrible to Skyler that he was giving her an alibi / way out knowing the cops were listening?  He was clearly having a terrible time saying those things but knew they needed to be said to save his family, I think.


that seems most likely. 
he did seem pretty pissed off when they had the knife wrestle though. So he could have just properly lost it.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 16, 2013)

chandlerp said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else think at the end when Walt was being so horrible to Skyler that he was giving her an alibi / way out knowing the cops were listening?  He was clearly having a terrible time saying those things but knew they needed to be said to save his family, I think.


thats exactly what he was doing - Walt is still good

I thought that would have been a satisfactory end to the whole series, if they would have tied up the Jesse part


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 16, 2013)

This isn't a spoiler but I recommend watching this after you've seen this episode. Ah fuck I love this series!


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 16, 2013)

chandlerp said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else think at the end when Walt was being so horrible to Skyler that he was giving her an alibi / way out knowing the cops were listening?  He was clearly having a terrible time saying those things but knew they needed to be said to save his family, I think.


 
gonna have to wait till i get home to watch it


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 16, 2013)

gotta love breaking bad mondays


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 16, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Either way, seems bonkers that in 3(ish) episodes time Walt will have all his stuff stockpiled and will be buying an m16 (or whatever it was!)



Not any more


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 16, 2013)

one episodes left


xslavearcx said:


> gotta love breaking bad mondays


Not many left now..


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 16, 2013)

two left surely?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 16, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> two left surely?


Yeah. Two. I wrote the one episode bit this morning. Realised it was two and closed the page. It auto saved it. 

Didn't notice it was there.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Superdupastupor said:


> a bit of light relief after that ep. It is a bit of a strange show to watch on a monday morning but i'll allow it.




That was amazing.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 16, 2013)

chandlerp said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else think at the end when Walt was being so horrible to Skyler that he was giving her an alibi / way out knowing the cops were listening?  He was clearly having a terrible time saying those things but knew they needed to be said to save his family, I think.



yes


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 16, 2013)

chandlerp said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else think at the end when Walt was being so horrible to Skyler that he was giving her an alibi / way out knowing the cops were listening?  He was clearly having a terrible time saying those things but knew they needed to be said to save his family, I think.





Spoiler



Wouldn't be surprised if it's not revealed to be pre-arranged (including maybe the fight so the Walt Jr/Skylar relationship isn't destroyed)


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 16, 2013)

D'wards said:


> thats exactly what he was doing - Walt is still good
> 
> I thought that would have been a satisfactory end to the whole series, if they would have tied up the Jesse part



the nazis have got to die.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 16, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> the nazis have got to die.


 Nah, pretty sure they won't - who's gonna kill em?


----------



## Smyz (Sep 16, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Nah, pretty sure they won't - who's gonna kill em?


What else does Walt need the M60 for?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 16, 2013)

Walt's got to kill them.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 16, 2013)

Or Jesse. Although I think Jesse will kill Walt in the end. 



Spoiler



so why did walt tell jesse about jane?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 16, 2013)

Smyz said:


> What else does Walt need the M60 for?





Spoiler



Yeah, what do we reckon? Change of heart from Walt? Blows away the Nazis with big machine gun and saves Jesse from their clutches?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 16, 2013)

Poor Jesse.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 16, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Or Jesse. Although I think Jesse will kill Walt in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably but it does seem too obvious to me.



Spoiler



To put the boot in I think. I think Walt at that point has complete contempt for Jesse and probably blames him, partly at least, for Hank dying because they never would've been there in the desert had he not been working with Hank. I think that's why he grassed him up to the fash too, otherwise he would've let him hide there. I actually thought he was gonna let him hide and was a bit surprised when he grassed him up.  It's still possible he has a change of heart though, I'm sure a part of him still sees Jesse as family, hence big massive gun!


----------



## D'wards (Sep 16, 2013)

Nah, can't see Walt going all Rambo and taking out a whole gang of murderous gun-toting nazis. Will be shit if he does.

Walt defo told Jesse about Jane out of spite. Jesse fucked everything for Walt at this point


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 16, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Nah, can't see Walt going all Rambo and taking out a whole gang of murderous gun-toting nazis. Will be shit if he does.
> 
> Walt defo told Jesse about Jane out of spite. Jesse fucked everything for Walt at this point





Spoiler



Nah i don't reckon he'll do that because yeah that would be a bit shit. I reckon the Nazis come after him because he knows too much so Walt obviously has to defend himself and at the same time he sees Jesse alive and frees him? Or maybe some even worse heavies are after him, there's still people in the Czech Republic who Lydia seems shit scared of, god knows who they are or what connections they'll have in America. Also, who's the ricin for? It's all fun speculation at this point. I just hope the remaining episodes are as fantastic as this one


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 16, 2013)

that uncle jack nazi is such a bastard.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 16, 2013)

much as i would enjoy the sight of nazis being killed having that as the end of BB would be a bit shit, it would be a bit too much of a cliche wouldn't it?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 16, 2013)

they'll get shot. 
but the big ending will be walt getting scar-faced to bits


----------



## thriller (Sep 16, 2013)

god that whinny spaz kid was so annoying.


----------



## thriller (Sep 16, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> that uncle jack nazi is such a bastard.



bullshit. he let walt live and take 11 mill.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 16, 2013)

thriller said:


> god that whinny spaz kid was so annoying.



Nice


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 16, 2013)

thriller said:


> god that whinny spaz kid was so annoying.


Fucking offensive. Prick.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck me, I don't think my pulse rate dropped below 100 bpm during that. One of the best single episodes of TV I've ever seen.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 16, 2013)

the beginning bit with walt and jesse in the desert was good as well i thought


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 16, 2013)

Every single scene was amazing. 

It also ties up how we get to do the time jump to Walt acquiring the machine gun, now he's gone off with Sauls "give you a new life" bloke.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 16, 2013)

poor Walt Jr ...


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 16, 2013)

fuck, that one had me in proper tears


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 16, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> fuck, that one had me in proper tears



me too, i cried a couple of times during that


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 16, 2013)

i blame my mum hormones. but yeah he laid himself open in the phone convo, surely he knew what he was doing...


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 16, 2013)

thriller said:


> god that whinny spaz kid was so annoying.



have you ever tried not being a fucking dick?


----------



## girasol (Sep 16, 2013)

BEST episode!!!  Madness... don't know what else to say...


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 16, 2013)

Does anyone know what Jesse muttered under his breath right at the start in the RV? It's probably not relevant but I can't quite catch it and it's bugging me.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 16, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> i blame my mum hormones. but yeah he laid himself open in the phone convo, surely he knew what he was doing...


 He definately did - he nicked the baby so he knew Skyler would not hesitate to call the police on him, he was certain of it, so he rang knowingly fully well that the filth would be listening in so he could act like he nastly bullied and coerced her into it, thus letting her off the hook. Left baby in a place she woukld be immediately found and returned.

Over the next two episodes there will be a time lag of almost a year at some point. I guess Walt is living quietly and anonymous somewhere, but his family is in danger, so he buys the huge machine gun and goes back to sort it out/revenge


----------



## D'wards (Sep 16, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Does anyone know what Jesse muttered under his breath right at the start in the RV? It's probably not relevant but I can't quite catch it and it's bugging me.


 I couldn't get that either - damn torrents


----------



## madamv (Sep 16, 2013)

Put me into a coma why don't you....

The opening sequence reminded me of those transfer things I did as a kid.  Scratch the cars and people onto a scene....

Watching it now.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck !!!!!!! Dark etc


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 16, 2013)

D'wards said:


> I couldn't get that either - damn torrents



he says "put me into a coma why don't you?"


----------



## J Ed (Sep 16, 2013)

Since the second season I've hated pretty much every character except for Jesse and Walter Jr. I hope that Jesse kills the Nazis and Walt then gets to ride off into the sunset with his  girlfriend and Brock


----------



## Smyz (Sep 16, 2013)

D'wards said:


> He definately did - he nicked the baby so he knew Skyler would not hesitate to call the police on him, he was certain of it, so he rang knowingly fully well that the filth would be listening in so he could act like he nastly bullied and coerced her into it, thus letting her off the hook. Left baby in a place she woukld be immediately found and returned.
> 
> Over the next two episodes there will be a time lag of almost a year at some point. I guess Walt is living quietly and anonymous somewhere, but his family is in danger, so he buys the huge machine gun and goes back to sort it out/revenge


I think he kidnapped Holly on impulse. His logical brain returns after he realises that he's lost his family and the only thing he can do now is try to keep them out of it.

There can't be a whole year to come. Both parts of season 5 together cover one year and they spent several months in the first half of the season making the money that the Nazis have now gone off with. One review I read said they were 20 months into the 2 years total. I can't work out how they are so accurate but that seems right.


----------



## girasol (Sep 16, 2013)

Smyz said:


> I think he kidnapped Holly on impulse. His logical brain returns after he realises that he's lost his family and the only thing he can do now is try to keep them out of it.



Yeah, I think it was on impulse too, then when he's changing Holly and she starts saying 'mama', the penny drops and probably at that point he starts formulating his plan to get Holly back to Skyler and to save his family.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 16, 2013)

he knew the cops where there and said all that to get her off the hook.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 16, 2013)

So how is Walt going to return now that he's used Saul's bloke for disappearing? Is he going to come back himself or be dragged back? Is Jesse going to get away?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 16, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Since the second season I've hated pretty much every character except for Jesse and Walter Jr. I hope that Jesse kills the Nazis and Walt then gets to ride off into the sunset with his  girlfriend and Brock


no way.. jesse is going to get killed. 
he has committed too many terrible crimes


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 16, 2013)

our idea was that when he grabs her holly is all he has left of his precious family. then the mama stuff like girasol says...


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 16, 2013)

thriller said:


> god that whinny spaz kid was so annoying.


i hope you get trapped in a house fire


----------



## D'wards (Sep 16, 2013)

Smyz said:


> There can't be a whole year to come. Both parts of season 5 together cover one year and they spent several months in the first half of the season making the money that the Nazis have now gone off with. One review I read said they were 20 months into the 2 years total. I can't work out how they are so accurate but that seems right.


 
I'm sure his 51st birthday was when he was already out of the game. so only couple of months since then possibly, maybe fewer. The whole timescale of BB is very short - people criticise it for it.

Plus his hair's gotta grow back in...


----------



## D'wards (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm pretty certain the Nazi's won't get killed. Not by Walt's hand anyway, only Lydia's connection is the only problem they could have


----------



## D'wards (Sep 16, 2013)

Unless Walt uses the Ricin on the Nazis, i assume a little goes a long way.


----------



## kenny g (Sep 16, 2013)

I wonder how the cook is going to go.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't see Lydia stepping up at all for anything, she is too cowardly and doesn't seem to care about anyone but herself


----------



## madamv (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, that didnt disappoint. 

Bye Hank, you got on my nerves towards the middle and certainly at the end.   See ya later Skylar, when Walts come back, gets his quids (or whats left of them) off the Nazis and Saul hooks you all back up again....


----------



## belboid (Sep 16, 2013)

well, what a rather good episode.  the only thing that marred it was coming on here and having to see so many completely pointless bloody spoilered posts!  There's no need to spoiler anything!  Guesses and predictions aren't spoilers!

Walt deffo made the phone call to try and get Skyler as off the hook as possible. He said everything that a psycho abusive partner would do, and knew absolutely full well that the cops would be there.  It's still all about family. Which is why he initially took Holly - she was the only family member left for him.  But then he knew that'd never work, so.....

As for telling Jesse about Jane, must be because he was just still furious and blaming him for the death of Hank.  At the mo it looks most like he must be coming back to save him from being a meth making monkey in the final episode, but there has never been any way to actually see what is coming, so that'll be bullshit.

Holly was said to be 18 months old today, and she was born at the end of Season 2??? There must be at least three or four months before the next episode, going from hair growth.   e2a:  born in the penultimate ep of S2. So about four/five months in??


----------



## Smyz (Sep 16, 2013)

The episode is worth rewatching.

Notice the knives in the foreground during the flashback call to Skyler.

And Walt passing his long lost trousers in the desert.


----------



## belboid (Sep 16, 2013)

J Ed said:


> So how is Walt going to return now that he's used Saul's bloke for disappearing? Is he going to come back himself or be dragged back?


he'll just come back of his own accord, tho how he'll hear about whatever it is that pulls him back, I dont know....



D'wards said:


> I'm sure his 51st birthday was when he was already out of the game. so only couple of months since then possibly, maybe fewer.


Nope, it was when he was hooking up properly with Lydia and turning it into the massive operation it became. The episode where Skyler walks into the swimming pool.  So a few months before he quit.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2013)

Blimey 

Looks like there's still a lot of story left to cram into the last two episodes. The ending kinda explains the flash forward to the diner from a while back.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> This isn't a spoiler but I recommend watching this after you've seen this episode. Ah fuck I love this series!



Nice to see some of the big wide sky shots that they used to do in the earlier series'


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if it's not revealed to be pre-arranged (including maybe the fight so the Walt Jr/Skylar relationship isn't destroyed)


Don't be daft


----------



## belboid (Sep 16, 2013)

oh, and it should be noted that Anna Gunn was brilliant in that episode


----------



## keybored (Sep 16, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> that uncle jack nazi is such a bastard.


He was the worst kind of cunt in Kill Bill, he's comparatively a total charmer as Jack.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2013)

thriller said:


> god that whinny spaz kid was so annoying.


Think it's time for mods to wield the ban hammer and eject this foul person from our community


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 16, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I don't see Lydia stepping up at all for anything, she is too cowardly and doesn't seem to care about anyone but herself



i agree, i really dislike her


----------



## keybored (Sep 16, 2013)

So what was everyone's favourite episode before this one surpassed it?

Mine was "Salud", with its cementing of Gus as The Baddest Bastard Ever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2013)

That was ace, even on an iPhone.
One thing, I must have missed something. Why are people discussing ricin?


----------



## belboid (Sep 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> That was ace, even on an iPhone.
> One thing, I must have missed something. Why are people discussing ricin?


naah, just going back to the (half) season opener


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 16, 2013)

belboid said:


> At the mo it looks most like he must be coming back to save him from being a meth making monkey in the final episode, but there has never been any way to actually see what is coming, so that'll be bullshit.



Don't think I've ever seen a correct prediction for breaking bad, at least not in this thread. 

That episode was amazing, crikey. 

What time does the episode appear on Netflix on monday morning? I'm actually considering taking the morning off work and having zero contact with the outside world until I've watched it.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> That was ace, even on an iPhone.
> One thing, I must have missed something. Why are people discussing ricin?


 Cos Walt got it from his gaff in the first ep in the flash forward. Must have some plan for it


----------



## Smyz (Sep 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> That was ace, even on an iPhone.
> One thing, I must have missed something. Why are people discussing ricin?


The flash forward at the start of season 5 part 2 was Walt in a few month's time going back to their abandoned house to get the ricin from behind the electricity outlet. This is just after he has returned to New Mexico from New Hampshire and bought the big gun.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 16, 2013)

keybored said:


> He was the worst kind of cunt in Kill Bill, he's comparatively a total charmer as Jack.


a misunderstood rogue..


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 16, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> Don't think I've ever seen a correct prediction for breaking bad, at least not in this thread.



I said last week that Hank would die in the shootout.

Great episode. No idea what will happen next.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 16, 2013)

anybody still team walt?


----------



## keybored (Sep 16, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> i agree, i really dislike her



Brilliant character though. Hopefully she'll feature more in the final episodes. I'm pretty sure she will.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 16, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> I said last week that Hank would die in the shootout.....


He didn't.  He died after it.


----------



## keybored (Sep 16, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> anybody still team walt?


More than ever. And Team Jesse too.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 16, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> anybody still team walt?


Yup.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 16, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> He didn't.  He died after it.



Good job I didn't say that then. I just said he'd be dead.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2013)

thriller said:


> god that whinny spaz kid was so annoying.


Take this as an official warning. This kind of offensive language is wholly unacceptable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2013)

belboid said:


> naah, just going back to the (half) season opener


Oh, I must have forgotten already. Is there ricin in the burnt out house?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2013)

Smyz said:


> The flash forward at the start of season 5 part 2 was Walt in a few month's time going back to their abandoned house to get the ricin from behind the electricity outlet. This is just after he has returned to New Mexico from New Hampshire and bought the big gun.


D'oh - oh yeah


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh, I must have forgotten already. Is there ricin in the burnt out house?



Yes, Walt picked it up when he returned in ep9


----------



## keybored (Sep 16, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Good job I didn't say that then. I just said he'd be dead.


Dead cert is dead.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> anybody still team walt?


I'm team no-one


----------



## J Ed (Sep 16, 2013)

keybored said:


> So what was everyone's favourite episode before this one surpassed it?
> 
> Mine was "Salud", with its cementing of Gus as The Baddest Bastard Ever.



I like the one where the Pollos Hermanos lorry gets shot up meanwhile you think that Jesse is going to be awful and take advantage of that one woman by making her prostitute herself for meth but he actually just wants to play xbox with her


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 16, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> I said last week that Hank would die in the shootout..





Chip Barm said:


> Good job I didn't say that then


Make your mind up ffs.


----------



## belboid (Sep 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh, I must have forgotten already. Is there ricin in the burnt out house?


not any more.  Not that it is a burnt out house (just to be pedantic...)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2013)

belboid said:


> not any more.  Not that it is a burnt out house (just to be pedantic...)


It looked like it had burnt


----------



## keybored (Sep 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> burnt out house?



*It wasn't burnt out*  I swear you've either discovered the most effective method for trolling the life out of me by pretending not to have a clue about this, and the ricin plot and other stuff (in which case I salute you), or you just need to just watch the whole show again.


----------



## keybored (Sep 16, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I like the one where the Pollos Hermanos lorry gets shot up meanwhile you think that Jesse is going to be awful and take advantage of that one woman by making her prostitute herself for meth but he actually just wants to play xbox with her


The one with Mike and the balloons was also good


----------



## Yata (Sep 16, 2013)

i think walt really lost it with the nazis, let them get one over on him big time and now hes back in the lab again with gus standing over with a knife. one lesson he should have learned by this point is dont get in bed with nazis :S

almost expected him to come up with something to get the money there and then or save hank but this time he was alone in a situation like that unlike the other tricky situations hes always had jesse there and theyve got out of it. whereas this time jesse just hid and watched, maybe thats why he said the thing about jane. whatever the case i think team HeisenJesse is officially over

all you can say about jesse now is, i hope he remembered the recipe for that smoke bomb thing walt set off in the RV with crazy 8 cause otherwise hes pretty screwed

also, if the jesse+todd cook isnt up to par then maybe walt has a card to play with lydia? kinda like a, live out the rest of his life cooking and teaching to cook in some lab hidden somewhere in return for protection of his family from the nazis sort o f thing. would be ironic if he ends as he started, teaching in an understated position


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2013)

keybored said:


> *It wasn't burnt out*  I swear you've either discovered the most effective method for trolling the life out of me by pretending not to have a clue about this, and the ricin plot and other stuff (in which case I salute you), or you just need to just watch the whole show again.


It looked burnt out to me. It was in a right state


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 16, 2013)

the episode prior to this one i thought was up there with the best of what breaking bad has got us expectant for. it really was up there. but this current one took things to a totally different level. dont think its hyperbole to say its possibly the best episode of anything on the telly ever...


----------



## belboid (Sep 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It looked burnt out to me. It was in a right state


this is why you shouldn't watch on a phone 

it definitely wasn't burnt out


----------



## nogojones (Sep 16, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> anybody still team walt?



I want everyone who's left to live happily ever after. I'm not sure I'll get my wish though


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> the episode prior to this one i thought was up there with the best of what breaking bad has got us expectant for. it really was up there. but this current one took things to a totally different level. dont think its hyperbole to say its possibly the best episode of anything on the telly ever...


Nah, that was when Den served Angie divorce papers on Xmas Day


----------



## keybored (Sep 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It looked burnt out to me. It was in a right state


It was in a right state. Not burnt out though. It'll be interesting to see how it turned from a family home into a skate park.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 16, 2013)

Yata said:


> i think walt really lost it with the nazis, let them get one over on him big time and now hes back in the lab again with gus standing over with a knife. one lesson he should have learned by this point is dont get in bed with nazis :S
> 
> almost expected him to come up with something to get the money there and then or save hank but this time he was alone in a situation like that unlike the other tricky situations hes always had jesse there and theyve got out of it. whereas this time jesse just hid and watched, maybe thats why he said the thing about jane. whatever the case i think team HeisenJesse is officially over
> 
> ...




its already been documented elsewhere in the series, with walt acknowledging it himself, that jesses cooks are of the same calibre to walts. so i cant see that being an issue.

as for todd, despite him putting together a really shit cook, he's pretty well drilled by walt in regards to working in the lab, with his meticulous note taking and all that. so i think it would be hard to see him in a situation when he does not have on protective face gear on when jesse does...

so fuck knows whats going to happen there. would really like jesse to get him some way tho..


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2013)

belboid said:


> this is why you shouldn't watch on a phone
> 
> it definitely wasn't burnt out


I saw that one on a laptop.
What was up with it then? It was in a fucked up state


----------



## madamv (Sep 16, 2013)

Plus we saw hank prevent Jessie from burning it.... It could have been done later I supose but it was trashed rather than burned.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2013)

keybored said:


> It was in a right state. Not burnt out though. It'll be interesting to see how it turned from a family home into a skate park.


It doesn't make sense. Why would it be in such a state? It must have been a fire


----------



## belboid (Sep 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It doesn't make sense. Why would it be in such a state? It must have been a fire


why?  it was trashed, and heavily graffiti'd. ripped up for...revenge, anger, hope of  a last lost stash?  who knows.  no sign of fire tho.


----------



## keybored (Sep 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw that one on a laptop.
> What was up with it then? It was in a fucked up state


My guess is the DA office or whatever it's called seized it as an asset and it got vandalised.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 16, 2013)

it must've been a fire since that whole episode with jesse going rapid with the petrol can was playing on taht expectation of the viewer.


----------



## madamv (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2013)

belboid said:


> why?  it was trashed, and heavily graffiti'd. ripped up for...revenge, anger, hope of  a last lost stash?  who knows.  no sign of fire tho.


I'm gonna have to have another look. I'm sure the walls were all fucked up


----------



## D'wards (Sep 16, 2013)

belboid said:


> why?  it was trashed, and heavily graffiti'd. ripped up for...revenge, anger, hope of  a last lost stash?  who knows.  no sign of fire tho.


 Said Heisenberg in huge graffiti on the wall


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 16, 2013)

madamv said:


>



oh come on i dont think it was hard to see that there was firedamage to the whites residence on those episodes..


----------



## Yata (Sep 16, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> its already been documented elsewhere in the series, with walt acknowledging it himself, that jesses cooks are of the same calibre to walts. so i cant see that being an issue.
> 
> as for todd, despite him putting together a really shit cook, he's pretty well drilled by walt in regards to working in the lab, with his meticulous note taking and all that. so i think it would be hard to see him in a situation when he does not have on protective face gear on when jesse does...
> 
> so fuck knows whats going to happen there. would really like jesse to get him some way tho..


yeah the smoke bomb prob wont work but Todd really does need to get popped somehow, i hope they arent setting him up to live and be in the Saul spinoff or something


----------



## D'wards (Sep 16, 2013)

Defo wasn't burnt out


----------



## keybored (Sep 16, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> oh come on i dont think it was hard to see that there was firedamage to the whites residence on those episodes..


Pls stahp.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 16, 2013)

belboid said:


> why?  it was trashed, and heavily graffiti'd. ripped up for...revenge, anger, hope of  a last lost stash?  who knows.  no sign of fire tho.



hmm that was the first thing i thought when i watched this. why im being so trusty of my sense data is pretty bizzarre since ive had to endure courses on berkley, locke, and hume over the years...


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 16, 2013)

Todd's by far one of the scariest characters in all BB.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 16, 2013)

Yata said:


> all you can say about jesse now is, i hope he remembered the recipe for that smoke bomb thing walt set off in the RV with crazy 8 cause otherwise hes pretty screwed



I was thinking that too but even if he does that he's stuck on the thing attached to the ceiling, and if he was unattached there's still no way for him to get away from the smoke bomb like Walt did in the trailer because they are way underground.

I don't think that it would work for him to appeal to Todd's better nature since I'm not sure that he has one, Todd is a lot more polite and subtle than the rest of his gang but I don't think that makes him any more empathetic. 

The only way I can see Jesse getting out is with some sort of outside intervention.


----------



## keybored (Sep 16, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Todd's by far one of the scariest characters in all BB.





Spoiler



Jesse puts the lotion in the basket


----------



## belboid (Sep 16, 2013)

just rewatched the opening bits again. the house is boarded up, there is some graffiti and everything has been cleared out, but its not even that trashed, and deffo not burnt out


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 16, 2013)

Yata said:


> yeah the smoke bomb prob wont work but Todd really does need to get popped somehow, i hope they arent setting him up to live and be in the Saul spinoff or something



the saul spin off has got max and paddy written all over this 

i remember saying earlier on this thread about how i was glad that they are finishing this in the amount of seasons they've done. but i was wrong. id be happy to have the risk of it winding down just to get more of this for a couple more years...


----------



## J Ed (Sep 16, 2013)

belboid said:


> why?  it was trashed, and heavily graffiti'd. ripped up for...revenge, anger, hope of  a last lost stash?  who knows.  no sign of fire tho.





D'wards said:


> Said Heisenberg in huge graffiti on the wall



The Heisenberg bit makes me think that it was just people who knew about the house second or third hand trying their luck, otherwise they'd know him as Walt.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 16, 2013)

Todd's seriously evil. One one hand he's like this all american jock kid and on the other hand he's a sociopathic nazi killer


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 16, 2013)

belboid said:


> just rewatched the opening bits again. the house is boarded up, there is some graffiti and everything has been cleared out, but its not even that trashed, and deffo not burnt out



i stand corrected then


----------



## J Ed (Sep 16, 2013)

I hope that in the Saul spinoff we see the point at which he decides to pretend that he's Jewish!


----------



## nogojones (Sep 16, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Todd's by far one of the scariest characters in all BB.



I really like Todd. He's like a psychotic Walton


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 16, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Todd's seriously evil. One one hand he's like this all american jock kid and on the other hand he's a sociopathic nazi killer



the evilest caractiers are always the ones that i reckon that i, seven stone weakling that i am, could beat in a fight...


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 16, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I hope that in the Saul spinoff we see the point at which he decides to pretend that he's Jewish!



yeah that moment would be worth all the potential crapness of the rest of it ....


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 16, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I hope that in the Saul spinoff we see the point at which he decides to pretend that he's Jewish!



 me too


----------



## keybored (Sep 17, 2013)

nogojones said:


> I really like Todd. He's like a psychotic Walton


He's doing this whole Jesse/methlab thing off his own back (without the knowledge of the other crackers).


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> just rewatched the opening bits again. the house is boarded up, there is some graffiti and everything has been cleared out, but its not even that trashed, and deffo not burnt out


Yup. Just had a look too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2013)

The house does look like it's been derelict for years though, rather than a few months


----------



## J Ed (Sep 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> yeah that moment would be worth all the potential crapness of the rest of it ....



There was an interview with the actor who plays Saul Goodman on NPR just over a month ago, he obviously likes the character he plays and almost everyone who watches the programme does too so I don't know what your problem is  

I like his turns of phrase, his vocabulary and verbosity reminds me a bit of Boyd Crowder in Justified, probably one of my favourite characters in a TV series. I'm quite excited for Call Saul! Has potential to be much better than Breaking Bad IMO


----------



## keybored (Sep 17, 2013)

"You're the smartest guy I ever met. And you're too stupid to see... he made up his mind ten minutes ago... Do it *******"

Did anyone make out that last word?


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 17, 2013)

I fucking love saul  im still reeling from the max and paddy spinoff from phoenix night which i had high hopes of but was utterly terrible..

fair doos if just call saul turns out to be good but you must be trolling to suggest that it could possibly top breaking bad!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> There was an interview with the actor who plays Saul Goodman on NPR just over a month ago, he obviously likes the character he plays and almost everyone who watches the programme does too so I don't know what your problem is
> 
> I like his turns of phrase, his vocabulary and verbosity reminds me a bit of Boyd Crowder in Justified, probably one of my favourite characters in a TV series. I'm quite excited for Call Saul! Has potential to be much better than Breaking Bad IMO


Don't be ridiculous


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2013)

keybored said:


> "You're the smartest guy I ever met. And you're too stupid to see... he made up his mind ten minutes ago... Do it *******"
> 
> Did anyone make out that last word?


Quick? 
It doesn't matter really


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 17, 2013)

My name is ASAC Schrader, and you can go fuck yourself.

a great line.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 17, 2013)

Is that the first time anyone said fuck in BB?   Can't remember but there's a lack of swearing.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 17, 2013)

keybored said:


> "You're the smartest guy I ever met. And you're too stupid to see... he made up his mind ten minutes ago... Do it *******"
> 
> Did anyone make out that last word?



do what you're gonna do


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 17, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Is that the first time anyone said fuck in BB?   Can't remember but there's a lack of swearing.


I think i've heard the word bitch once or twice.


----------



## keybored (Sep 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Quick?
> It doesn't matter really


It does.

"Do what you're gonna do" :/


----------



## J Ed (Sep 17, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Is that the first time anyone said fuck in BB?   Can't remember but there's a lack of swearing.



It's no Deadwood


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 17, 2013)

shows what kind of guy hank was, that he wasn't going to beg for his life.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Is that the first time anyone said fuck in BB?   Can't remember but there's a lack of swearing.


Jesse and Mike swear quite a bit and Walter tells his old car wash boss to fuck himself and his eyebrows


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 17, 2013)

never watched deadwood. but think i might start when BB is done. Knowing that they pulled it before it ends really makes it hard for me to be motivated to do so though...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2013)

keybored said:


> It does.
> 
> "Do what you're gonna do" :/


No it doesn't.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> never watched deadwood. but think i might start when BB is done. Knowing that they pulled it before it ends really makes it hard for me to be motivated to do so though...


Never knew that, fancied watching it myself...certainly won't be now.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> never watched deadwood. but think i might start when BB is done. Knowing that they pulled it before it ends really makes it hard for me to be motivated to do so though...



You can watch Justified right after, pretty much the same protagonist but based in modern day Kentucky and it somehow works.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Never knew that, fancied watching it myself...certainly won't be now.


Fool


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 17, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Never knew that, fancied watching it myself...certainly won't be now.



im watching jericho just now which does that.... thankfully its a lot of shit so i dont think ill be feeling too annoyed when its done tbh


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> You can watch Justified right after, pretty much the same protagonist but based in modern day Kentucky and it somehow works.



cool. will need to check out if either of em are on netflix/lovefilm... got too lazy since getting them to go down the old torrents route...


----------



## keybored (Sep 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No it doesn't.


No it doesn't what?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2013)

keybored said:


> No it doesn't what?


Matter. Hank knows he's dead so he just says some defiant shit. It doesn't matter that we don't get to hear what he says too clearly


----------



## keybored (Sep 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Matter. Hank knows he's dead so he just says some defiant shit. It doesn't matter that we don't get to hear what he says too clearly


Nah, you're right. Fuck dialogue, and fuck the final words of key characters especially.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 17, 2013)

It's clear as day what he says: "do what you've gotta do."


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2013)

keybored said:


> Nah, you're right. Fuck dialogue, and fuck the final words of key characters especially.


I'm not saying it's never important


----------



## belboid (Sep 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The house does look like it's been derelict for years though, rather than a few months


No it doesn't. There is absolutely nothing to indicate it has been empty any period of time, it's just an e,pry, boarded up,house.


----------



## belboid (Sep 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not saying it's never important


Fucks sake, you can be such a fucking prick.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> Fucks sake, you can be such a fucking prick.


 no need for insults just cos I think what exactly Hank says isn't that important as we get the gist of it: fuck you, get on with it


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> No it doesn't. There is absolutely nothing to indicate it has been empty any period of time, it's just an e,pry, boarded up,house.


It's derelict and everything has been ripped out.


----------



## Smyz (Sep 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's derelict and everything has been ripped out.


Probably because the police are about to rip it apart looking for evidence.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 17, 2013)

The White's house looks exactly like the house of someone who has been exposed as a big time drug magnate, then threatened / murdered / abducted members of his family then gone on the run for months/ years. Presumably his neighbours shocked reaction to his appearance in the flash forward in the very first episode of this batch is due to the fact his recent villainy  (or at least some of it) has been made very public indeed.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 17, 2013)

What a fantastic episode. Walt telling Jesse about Jane, dark. Jesse's post torture face reflective of Gus, Walt calling skylar a bitch I thought was nice touch showing how different Jesse's use of the word is.

Loads of little bits like that all wrapped up in a stupidly good story.

I reckon Jesse escapes from the Nazis and does Walt's house and the finale is Walt vs Jesse


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2013)

Not putting up spoilers but it is a good un eh?


----------



## Scaggs (Sep 17, 2013)

In the scene where Walt phoned Skyler, I'm guessing that he knew the cops were listening in and he was just making it sound like she was a victim (not an accomplice). I was distracted while waching it so I hope I've got that right. Going to watch it again later when everyone's in bed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Not putting up spoilers but it is a good un eh?


They're not spoilers! Go ahead!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 17, 2013)

Scaggs said:


> In the scene where Walt phoned Skyler, I'm guessing that he knew the cops were listening in and he was just making it sound like she was a victim (not an accomplice). I was distracted while waching it so I hope I've got that right. Going to watch it again later when everyone's in bed.



Yeah - this is his motivation for being a shit to Skyler - he's actually doing her a favour. I can't think of any reason why he told Jesse about Jane though presumably there's no change of heart there - he still hates him and wants him dead. There has to be some sort of showdown.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 17, 2013)

At the beginning of the final episode Heisenberg will walk into a bar, walk up to a big biker and say, "I need your clothes, your boots and your motorcycle."

Then he will emerge as the Heisenator and destroy the world


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Is that the first time anyone said fuck in BB?   Can't remember but there's a lack of swearing.



AMC were allowed one f-bomb in each season.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah, Dean Norris (Hank) confirmed that on Talking Bad after the show aired.


----------



## girasol (Sep 17, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Yeah - this is his motivation for being a shit to Skyler - he's actually doing her a favour. I can't think of any reason why he told Jesse about Jane though presumably there's no change of heart there - he still hates him and wants him dead. There has to be some sort of showdown.



Let's not forget that it looked like Walt was going to stab Skyler, during knife fight, until their son jumped in!

It really was an amazing episode.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 17, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> AMC were allowed one f-bomb in each season.


Well in that case, the "fuck you and your eyebrows" line is even better


----------



## belboid (Sep 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> no need for insults just cos I think what exactly Hank says isn't that important as we get the gist of it: fuck you, get on with it


pot/kettle! you could try not being such an insulting arse yourself, y'know.  Especially when you follow it with a comment like:



Orang Utan said:


> It's derelict and everything has been ripped out.


which just shows tht by just bothering with the 'gist' you actually miss massive chunks.  Like the fact that the house isn't derelict, it isn't destroyed or wrecked.  Its just empty, like someone moved out. And there's some graffiti. 

If you just wanna get the gist of it, well...Walt gets cancer, cooks up meth, it all gets a bit heavy, and then everyone dies.  That about covers it.


----------



## zora (Sep 17, 2013)

The darkest bit for me in a pretty dark episode was Hank and Gomez being dragged in the grave that Walt had dug. 

RIP Hank, you were one of my favourite characters and I hate to see you go.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 17, 2013)

Walt didn't dig the grave, he was still in handcuffs when Hank was dragged away but yeah that bit was dark.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 17, 2013)

I thought it was the hole from where's they'd dug up the barrels?


----------



## belboid (Sep 17, 2013)

it was. Which Walt had originally dug.  So is it the same hole or a whole new hole? 

you never got that kinda philosophical question in The Wire


----------



## madamv (Sep 17, 2013)

I do wonder if he comes back for the ricin for the nazis to free Jessie and announce its quits.   Then, he and Skylar and their kids head off into the sunset with their new identities.   

I noticed the purple orchid between Marie and Skylar when they were having their chat.  Marie was in nearly black the purple of her clothes was so dark.  I wonder if the purple orchid showed that she is heading back to her lilac phase, all stupid and dim.  Maybe the loss of Hank makes her give up.

I also noticed how Walt was wearing his beigest beige... He lost control of that situation so he was back in wishy washy colours.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> it was. Which Walt had originally dug.  So is it the same hole or a whole new hole?
> 
> you never got that kinda philosophical question in The Wire



By digging that patch earlier, you could say he laid the groundwork for what was to come...


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh yeah of course, they buried them and fucked off with the money didn't they? Yeah proper dark then, Walt actually dug Hank and Gomey' graves!


----------



## 8den (Sep 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> There was an interview with the actor who plays Saul Goodman on NPR just over a month ago, he obviously likes the character he plays and almost everyone who watches the programme does too so I don't know what your problem is
> 
> I like his turns of phrase, his vocabulary and verbosity reminds me a bit of Boyd Crowder in Justified, probably one of my favourite characters in a TV series. I'm quite excited for Call Saul! Has potential to be much better than Breaking Bad IMO






			
				Saul Goodman said:
			
		

> Hello. Welcome. What a pleasure it is to have you. Just gonna call you Skyler if that's okay. It's a lovely name. It reminds me of the big, beautiful sky. Walter always told me how lucky he was, prior to recent unfortunate events. Clearly his taste in women is the same as his taste in lawyers: only the very best with just the right amount of dirty.





I love Saul.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> pot/kettle! you could try not being such an insulting arse yourself, y'know.  Especially when you follow it with a comment like:
> 
> 
> which just shows tht by just bothering with the 'gist' you actually miss massive chunks.  Like the fact that the house isn't derelict, it isn't destroyed or wrecked.  Its just empty, like someone moved out. And there's some graffiti.
> ...


Except it is derelict. The swimming pool is in a state, the kitchen is in a state and it's been cordoned off. Looks
like its been neglected for a long time


----------



## belboid (Sep 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Except it is derelict. The swimming pool is in a state, the kitchen is in a state and it's been cordoned off. Looks
> like its been neglected for a long time


Not really.  They need a wash and a sweep up is all.  I've been in a fuck sight worse student houses, and they weren't derelict.

The roof did need a fair bit of moss removing, and there's a carpet pulled up in the kitchen/entrance bit, but the pool was absolutely fine.Sorry, but you have made me watch that bit about five times now!  I'm bloody well right.

And it cant have been left that long, cos its Walt's 52nd birthday, and Holly is 18 months old in the episode we just saw.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2013)

The pool was empty and the diving board was ripped out


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 17, 2013)

chandlerp said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else think at the end when Walt was being so horrible to Skyler that he was giving her an alibi / way out knowing the cops were listening?  He was clearly having a terrible time saying those things but knew they needed to be said to save his family, I think.



This. This is exactly what I thought as it was happening. I also watch that "Talking Bad" companion show, and I cannot beleive that none of them thought this, the idea was floated but got shot down.



Spoiler



I think he may have snatched the baby in the heat of the moment but even then he could of done that to ensure the police would take it as seriously and almost guarantee they would be listening in.


----------



## belboid (Sep 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The pool was empty and the diving board was ripped out


of course the pools empty, what kind of idiot would leave an empty house with a filled pool?  Its dangerous and would get full of shit that would be a bastard to clean.   The diving board has been removed, quite carefully from the look of it. Certainly not 'ripped out.'

It's an empty house. Empty ≠ derelict


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 17, 2013)

I read this article which may shed light on that flashforward. About Walt inheriting traits from people he killed.

Ever since he killed Crazy 8 in season one we see him cut the crusts off his sandwiches. Also when Walt and mike are in the bar when Walt floats the idea of killing Gus, they have whiskey and mike has his on the rocks and Walt doesn't, then after he kills mike he has a drink with hank and he has his with rocks. I think there may have been another one but I forgot, but anyway, we see that it is a tradition that Skyler makes Walts age out in bacon on his birthday and in the flash forward we see Walt do it. I think its a long shot and he could of just done it because he misses her, but if it is true I don't think Walt kills her or if he does it is an accident.


----------



## keybored (Sep 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> If you just wanna get the gist of it, well...Walt gets cancer, cooks up meth, it all gets a bit heavy, and then everyone dies.  That about covers it.


Nerdy teacher gets cancer, then starts cooking meth and growing balls the size of space hoppers.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 17, 2013)

Could be a new Gale situation, if Jesse can somehow overpower and kill Todd, then he's the only one who knows the cook, bitch


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 17, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Could be a new Gale situation, if Jesse can somehow overpower and kill Todd, then he's the only one who knows the cook, bitch



They've got $69 million, I think Todd's the only one worried about keeping cooking.....


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 17, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Is that the first time anyone said fuck in BB?   Can't remember but there's a lack of swearing.



Its not the first apparently, but its very rare about once a season or so Chris Hardwick (Talking Bad) said. Even then they have to quieten the sound for it. Only fuck and cunt are quite rare in popular prime time american tv series, the others especially bitch and piss are quite common.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah I've found the lack of swearing allowed by the network extremely odd, yet they have no truck with showing footage of people being dissolved in acid, children shooting dead and themselves being shot dead, crushing people with cash machines, gassing, child neglect, deprivation from drug addiction, a severed human head on a tortoise, strangulation with a D-lock, turning a disabled bloke into a bomb to blow someone's face off, drug overdose, drug manufacture, poisoning, savage beatings, countless shootings, prostitution to feed drug addiction (do point out any I've missed) but no, no cunts or fucks uttered in this series thank you we want to keep it clean


----------



## keybored (Sep 17, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> They've got $69 million, I think Todd's the only one worried about keeping cooking.....


And only cos he fancies Lydia.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 17, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Yeah I've found the lack of swearing allowed by the network extremely odd, yet they have no truck with showing footage of people being dissolved in acid, children shooting dead and themselves being shot dead, crushing people with cash machines, gassing, child neglect, deprivation from drug addiction, a severed human head on a tortoise, strangulation with a D-lock, turning a disabled bloke into a bomb to blow someone's face off, drug overdose, drug manufacture, poisoning, savage beatings, countless shootings, prostitution to feed drug addiction (do point out any I've missed) but no, no cunts or fucks uttered in this series thank you we want to keep it clean


 Didn't Walt give Skyler one up the arris in the pilot too?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 17, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Didn't Walt give Skyler one up the arris in the pilot too?



Yep and I believe a hand shandy was administered too.


----------



## madamv (Sep 17, 2013)

Of all that's stuff, none was actually seen. Its all inferred


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2013)

Well they weren't ever going to show it going in


----------



## D'wards (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah, i think an inferred bumming is still probably stronger than a "fuck" when someone is about to be shot dead, and they know it


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 17, 2013)

Was it a bumming? I never realised that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Yeah, i think an inferred bumming is still probably stronger than a "fuck" when someone is about to be shot dead, and they know it


Was it an implied bumming too?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 17, 2013)

madamv said:


> Of all that's stuff, none was actually seen. Its all inferred



Not all of it. You did see Crazy 8 strangled, the kid shot by Todd, Combo getting shot, gristle from Crazy 8's mate falling through the ceiling, the back of scary cartel man's head blown out, you did actually see Fring's face all mangled, you saw the severed head 'Hola DEA' etc etc.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 17, 2013)

Haha I dunno why but I just thought of this bit:



That arms dealer says one of my favourite lines in the show 'schooz, shred ya momma's head like a cabbage.'  It's more his face and the way he says it than the line itself


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> it was. Which Walt had originally dug.  So is it the same hole or a whole new hole?
> 
> you never got that kinda philosophical question in The Wire



absoultly. the wire would just spend its time analysising why the underspend of the DEAs budget for this financial year was prevented by getting  spent on pens or something


----------



## girasol (Sep 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> of course the pools empty, what kind of idiot would leave an empty house with a filled pool?  Its dangerous and would get full of shit that would be a bastard to clean.   The diving board has been removed, quite carefully from the look of it. Certainly not 'ripped out.'
> 
> It's an empty house. Empty ≠ derelict



Or Empty != derelict


----------



## madamv (Sep 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Well they weren't ever going to show it going in


That made me proper lol.... 

Yeah, there were loads of scenes where they showed stuff.  I think I must have been more remembering scenes that were emotional because of the characters involved.   The acid bodies, child being shot, poisoning....  maybe thats it.  Ignore me.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 19, 2013)

so is sunday's episode gonna be the one when he buys the gun?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 19, 2013)

http://www.yelp.com/biz/los-pollos-hermanos-albuquerque

the comments 



> The chicken is amazing but still had major issues with LPH:
> 
> 1. Ambience - While I was eating, two terrifying looking Mexican men were in the restaurant looking around for someone.
> 2. Customer Service - When I asked to speak to the manager, the overweight Latina at the counter said he wasn't there, when I could've SWORN he was!!
> ...


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## frogwoman (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 19, 2013)

Last 2 episodes are extended to an hourish
http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/breaking-bad/27347/breaking-bads-last-two-episodes-to-be-75-minutes-each


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm actually enjoying watching week by week,  weirdly. It feels less of a chore than binge watching and I like the inter-episode discussion.

Hope this simultaneous US and UK broadcasting is going to become normal.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 19, 2013)

http://www.roundgames.com/game/Breaking+Bad


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 19, 2013)

The blu-ray box set comes in one of those barrels.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 19, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> The blu-ray box set comes in one of those barrels.



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Breaking-Ba...79599280&sr=8-3&keywords=breaking+bad+box+set


----------



## thriller (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## yardbird (Sep 21, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Could be a new Gale situation, if Jesse can somehow overpower and kill Todd, then he's the only one who knows the cook, bitch



Jesse overwhelms Todd with a chemical reaction/fumes, bitch.
I only liked the post 'cos of bitch.


----------



## Smyz (Sep 21, 2013)

They did show most of the Nazis refusing to wear gas masks when Todd was cooking before. So he might be able to get some of them with the red phosphorus trick.

The Nazis also need to retrieve Jesse's confession tape from Hank and Marie's house.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 21, 2013)

Smyz said:


> They did show most of the Nazis refusing to wear gas masks when Todd was cooking before. So he might be able to get some of them with the red phosphorus trick.
> 
> The Nazis also need to retrieve Jesse's confession tape from Hank and Marie's house.



do they even know its there?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 21, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> do they even know its there?



Jesse told them it was and said no-one else knew (presumably trying to protect Marie)


----------



## Smyz (Sep 21, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> do they even know its there?


Yes. They tortured it out of Jesse.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 21, 2013)

Sure this has been done but never mind.


----------



## keybored (Sep 22, 2013)

MASSIVE SPOILER, YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED...



Spoiler


----------



## keybored (Sep 22, 2013)

I can't believe at least three of you still looked at it


----------



## thriller (Sep 23, 2013)

i aint coming back to this thread until i've watched it 2morrow morning. just in case some cunt spoils it. goodbye.


----------



## girasol (Sep 23, 2013)

At the Emmy's


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 23, 2013)

I have watched.  It is 54 minutes long with the extra time added on.

Pretty good episode with some genuinely creepy moments and some "OH NO!" moments too.

Not as pacey as last week but didn't expect it to be, but still cracking good telly.



Spoiler



I found Todd to be creepy picking a bit of fluff off Lydia's jacket when he is sat behind her in the coffee shop.


----------



## girasol (Sep 23, 2013)

Anna Gunn wins the Emmy for best actress   Also pleased to see Laura Linney win for The Big C: Hereafter: which is a more sedate, down to earth version of Breaking bad (teacher, cancer, family, but that's probably where the similarities end) - which I have been enjoying watching for a while now.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 23, 2013)

Spoiler






Ted Striker said:


> Observations....
> 1) Todd - don't you just love him?!



Not any more, tbh 

Fucking GO GET 'EM WALT


----------



## D'wards (Sep 23, 2013)

Bit of a slow episode, but built the story nicely and set it up for a great (we hope) final show.

Can someone remind me, why was Saul on the lam? Purely cos of his Walt connection?


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 23, 2013)

chandlerp said:


> I have watched.  It is 54 minutes long with the extra time added on.
> 
> Pretty good episode with some genuinely creepy moments and some "OH NO!" moments too.
> 
> ...



Yup, always knew this was going to be the tee-er upp-er for the final one. Loved the 



Spoiler



extended outro


----------



## thriller (Sep 23, 2013)

if they take the walt goes rambo ape on the nazis route, that will be soo lame.


----------



## madamv (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, I enjoyed that one almost most of all the last few episodes bar last weeks.

Phew.  Just phew.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 23, 2013)

thriller said:


> if they take the walt goes rambo ape on the nazis route, that will be soo lame.



They've made the Nazis so hate-worthy that something very bad has to happen to them. I don't think the Rambo route is the right option. That Grey Matter broadcast will get Walt into intellectual mode and he'll engineer a sciencey way to fuck them up. Perhaps leaving Jessie the deliver the final blows. I can imagine Jessie being quite brutal with Todd. It's got to be that way.

The Nazis can't get away unharmed!


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 23, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> The Nazis can't get away unharmed!



I feel like it's the only thing I'm confident of. They must die!

I think Walt will succumb to cancer (maybe via the Feds if his arrest is for a greater good) to give him a morally/success ambiguous exit.

I hope Elliot and Grechen have some comeuppance though can't see how (nor whether they particularly deserve it).


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> I feel like it's the only thing I'm confident of. They must die!
> 
> I think Walt will succumb to cancer (maybe via the Feds if his arrest is for a greater good) to give him a morally/success ambiguous exit.
> 
> I hope Elliot and Grechen have some comeuppance though can't see how (nor whether they particularly deserve it).



Well, if Elliot hadn't conned Walt out of his half of the money from the business, he wouldn't have gone into the meth business and things would have been very different. If you subscribe to the butterfly effect theory, then everything goes back to Elliot being a cunt.


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Well, if Elliot hadn't conned Walt out of his half of the money from the business, he wouldn't have gone into the meth business and things would have been very different. If you subscribe to the butterfly effect theory, then everything goes back to Elliot being a cunt.


Didn't Grechen cheat on Walt with Elliot, too?

Either way, the ricin is going into the Ramen.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

that one was amazing. the fucking nazis have to die. and i hope gretchen and elliot get theirs too. i knew they would reappear somewhere and from that tv interview they were blatantly hiding something.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

what a fantastic episode, i've gone back to liking walt again now.


----------



## girasol (Sep 23, 2013)

oh, it's Monday, time for the next episode!


----------



## J Ed (Sep 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> what a fantastic episode, i've gone back to liking walt again now.



I haven't, he's so irresponsible and thoughtless. I can't believe that he thought that Flynn was just going to be like "hey cool, thanks for the monies dad!"...

I hate the Nazis in this programme so much, I was actually expecting worse when they went to Jesse's girlfriend though. I think I expected them to torture her in front of Jesse or something, I almost felt a bit relieved when they just shot her outright.

Also FUCK miss "hey Todd why didn't you kill her rather than just threaten her" Lydia.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

seriously todd i the sort of person i'd hate in real life, like some sort of american jock kid bastard, his sort of wide eyed enthusiasm adds to how evil he is, and the fact that he's a fucking nazi


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 23, 2013)

Was that an extended episode? It certainly seemed to go by very quickly. I loved the vacuum repair guy - he had the same matter of factness as Mike.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I haven't, he's so irresponsible and thoughtless. I can't believe that he thought that Flynn was just going to be like "hey cool, thanks for the monies dad!"...
> 
> I hate the Nazis in this programme so much, I was actually expecting worse when they went to Jesse's girlfriend though. I think I expected them to torture her in front of Jesse or something, I almost felt a bit relieved when they just shot her outright.
> 
> Also FUCK miss "hey Todd why didn't you kill her rather than just threaten her" Lydia.



I know  Things is you can't help but like walt even tho he's a cunt/idiot 

Lydia is awful, I hope she dies horribly.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

can't believe next bb is the last one


----------



## J Ed (Sep 23, 2013)

I really hate Lydia but I feel uncomfortable hating her because the portrayal of women generally in Breaking Bad is so awful, almost misogynist. In The Wire there were so many great, likeable even if they were morally compromised, women characters but in Breaking Bad they are all so dislikeable.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I really hate Lydia but I feel uncomfortable hating her because the portrayal of women generally in Breaking Bad is so awful, almost misogynist. In The Wire there were so many great, likeable even if they were morally compromised, women characters but in Breaking Bad they are all so dislikeable.



really? i like skyler. i think part of it is because of the fanbase, i always thought skyler was all right to be honest. and marie, i don't think she's that dislikeable.


----------



## thriller (Sep 23, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I really hate Lydia but I feel uncomfortable hating her because the portrayal of women generally in Breaking Bad is so awful, almost misogynist. In The Wire there were so many great, likeable even if they were morally compromised, women characters but in Breaking Bad they are all so dislikeable.



didn't take long for one to come out of the woodwork. Piss off and go watch episode of loose women.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> really? i like skyler. i think part of it is because of the fanbase, i always thought skyler was all right to be honest. and marie, i don't think she's that dislikeable.



I dunno, until recently she sort of just hovers around Walt sighing and tutting, having an affair, holding him back etc... all things that can be rationalised by Walt's behaviour that's sort of it. She's auxiliary to him, she has no agency, if she did have agency then maybe she would seem like a more likeable character while doing the same sort of stuff.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 23, 2013)

thriller said:


> didn't take long for one to come out of the woodwork. Piss off and go watch episode of loose women.



lol what


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I dunno, until recently she sort of just hovers around Walt sighing and tutting, having an affair, holding him back etc... all things that can be rationalised by Walt's behaviour that's sort of it. She's auxiliary to him, she has no agency, if she did have agency then maybe she would seem like a more likeable character while doing the same sort of stuff.



i took that to be because walt has such a domineering personality. the affair made me like her a lot more because she was doing something for herself instead of worrying about walt all the time. And she does do stuff like go to a lawyer early on in the seasons, which she sacks off when the lawyer tells her she has to give walt up. And that stuff like walking into the pool as a cry for help as well. 

Marie's not in the series as much but she's a pretty good character as well imo


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

todd is just fucking loathsome though, but in a bizarre kind of way he seems to "mean well", the the way that he said "sorry it's nothing personal" i mean wtf??


----------



## J Ed (Sep 23, 2013)

Well he prolly thinks he is a pretty good person because his mates are so insane!


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> todd is just fucking loathsome though, but in a bizarre kind of way he seems to "mean well", the the way that he said "sorry it's nothing personal" i mean wtf??


A kind hearted murderous nazi 

I think he is a great character.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 23, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> Was that an extended episode? It certainly seemed to go by very quickly. I loved the vacuum repair guy - he had the same matter of factness as Mike.



He was very sweet! ...Seen him before in a PI role (where he gets hots for unobtainable female lead?) tho couldn't remember which film/show


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> A kind hearted murderous nazi
> 
> I think he is a great character.



Yeah his smiley attitude makes his sociopathic makeup all the more disturbing.  I read in this in a review for last weeks episode from Time magazine.



> “We could get it out of him back home. I could do it. We’ve got a history _[cheerfully]_. And we could take care of the job after that!” Is there a sweeter, more terrifying sociopath than Todd?



I'd agree with that, more so after this week when he was being all nice with Jessie giving him ice cream then coldly executing his woman later on.  I think he's an under looked character.  Seriously though the Nazis need to die in the last episode, and die horribly and fuck that Lydia woman too. She's so pissy and whiny and yet so greedy and self serving too.  

Definitely agree that the women in it are pretty awful.  Not a single strong woman in the show, except maybe Skyler and that's only become apparent very recently where as you look at the sopranos and the wire it's a different story.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

I thought Marie was pretty strong


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

thriller said:


> didn't take long for one to come out of the woodwork. Piss off and go watch episode of loose women.


How come you're still here? Do one


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 23, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I really hate Lydia but I feel uncomfortable hating her because the portrayal of women generally in Breaking Bad is so awful, almost misogynist. In The Wire there were so many great, likeable even if they were morally compromised, women characters but in Breaking Bad they are all so dislikeable.



I think Lydia is great...reasonably convincing in a very unlikely role.

Marie I find little to like, purely because she's had rubbish screen time. She could be the perfect accompaniment to Asac's all American baddie catcher butch simpleton,  tho she only ever has half the background of a scene being 'the dull whiney annoying one'. The bored petty theft thing went down an interesting road tho stopped pretty swiftly.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I thought Marie was pretty strong



Hmm perhaps. She was pretty shit when Hank got shot though, which I found interesting as she was a nurse but couldn't seem to nurse her husband.  Any thing else I probably overlooked because I find her character intensely annoying.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Hmm perhaps. She was pretty shit when Hank got shot though, which I found interesting as she was a nurse but couldn't seem to nurse her husband.  Any thing else I probably overlooked because I find her character intensely annoying.



but hank was being pretty impossible himself i thought, refusing help iirc and with his weird mineral obsession! and its different when it's personal i think

wonder what's going to happen with jesse?


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Hmm perhaps. She was pretty shit when Hank got shot though, which I found interesting as she was a nurse but couldn't seem to nurse her husband.


There's something where Hank says "I don't tell you which lead bib to put on your patients" (or something) that suggests she works in x-ray or similar, which wouldn't give her the same skill set as say, an occupational therapist. You wouldn't blame a diesel engine specialist for being unable to fix the bodywork on his car after an accident...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

She's a radiologist - it has been mentioned at least once


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2013)

Fair point about the radiologist bit.  There's one specific scene I'm thinking of where Hank told Marie to get out after she wouldn't help him with something, I'm actually looking back now trying to find it.  If I remember correctly she started out wanting to care for him but then wasn't up to it and wanted to get someone else in instead? Whether that makes her weak or not I dunno but I just kept thinking 'In sickness and in health' and all that jazz.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

Being a carer is very difficult! I think she's entirely blameless for wanting to get help with it!


----------



## D'wards (Sep 23, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> He was very sweet! ...Seen him before in a PI role (where he gets hots for unobtainable female lead?) tho couldn't remember which film/show


 Think he's a lead in Jackie Brown, iirc

I couldn't help but notice his terrible Blue Harbour jeans. Buying the clothes for characters must be a real skill


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Being a carer is very difficult! I think she's entirely blameless for wanting to get help with it!



exactly  

i don't get the hate for skyler and marie at all


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Think he's a lead in Jackie Brown, iirc



Yes, he plays Max Cherry. He also plays a cop in Lucky Number Slevin.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> exactly
> 
> i don't get the hate for skyler and marie at all


Pure misogyny


----------



## madamv (Sep 23, 2013)

I dunno about that so much ou. 

Their personalities are unique and that makes them interesting but not necessarily likeable.  They don't fit a pigeonhole female support.  

All good in my book but I don't like them


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

i thought it was quite clever walt saying those things to skyler in the last episode because it was, word for word, the sort of thing message board ranters were going on about


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 23, 2013)

In the competition to see who hates those nazis the most, I win because I hate them more than I hate the actual Nazis. Except Todd, who I want to adopt and tame.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

madamv said:


> I dunno about that so much ou.
> 
> Their personalities are unique and that makes them interesting but not necessarily likeable.  They don't fit a pigeonhole female support.
> 
> All good in my book but I don't like them



i think the writers of BB have done really well in not making one dimensional characters. Especially Walt and Jesse but also skyler imo


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2013)

I've never really warmed to Jessie much, but the poor fucker has had a bit of a rough time in the last few episodes!

Can't wait for next week now, there's so much left to fit into an hour


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I've never really warmed to Jessie much, but the poor fucker has had a bit of a rough time in the last few episodes!
> 
> Can't wait for next week now, there's so much left to fit into an hour



Walt looks like he is proper dying in the cabin. I hope the cancer doesn't get him before he kills the nazis


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Walt looks like he is proper dying in the cabin. I hope the cancer doesn't get him before he kills the nazis


Seeing Grechen and Elliott on TV seems to have spurred him on.  I suppose he'll be trying to make amends with Skyler and Walt Jn too


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

presumably the huge gun is to kill the fash?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2013)

Hope so!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

Of course!
I don't hate the Nazis. They had already broken bad before we encounter them


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

yeah but you can never hate nazis enough imo


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

nazis and paedos are the zombies of the "serious" drama world, you can do whatever you want to them and its fine


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> yeah but you can never hate nazis enough imo


It's like hating a shark.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's like hating a shark.



i like sharks tho


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

I quite 'like' the lead Nazi. He has character.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I quite 'like' the lead Nazi. He has character.



oh yeah, i mean they're great characters, and played really well, they've still got to die tho


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2013)

Todd definitely needs to get it.  The others you can kinda see they're just doing their job (whatever you think of that), but there's something a bit more sinister with him.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Todd definitely needs to get it.  The others you can kinda see they're just doing their job (whatever you think of that), but there's something a bit more sinister with him.



he's a fucking psycho


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Seeing Grechen and Elliott on TV seems to have spurred him on.





What better way for the feds to flush him out of hiding?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

keybored said:


> What better way for the feds to flush him out of hiding?



it will be so shit if the dea get him


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> it will be so shit if the dea get him


I'm reaching, but I think that either:
The DEA got the Schwartzs in to stage that interview and make out that Walt didn't really contribute much to the company at all (to antagonise him) or...
Walt _really didn't_ contribute as much to the company as he always claims. There was an early scene where he was airing his grievances with Gretchen and she was saying she couldn't believe that's how he saw things, but I could be misinterpreting it. I'll have to find that one and watch it again.
*http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...uLDUKKuqfsUAq_yCQ&sig2=N-74a4LOxyGgqeC2HKr0Rg*


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Pure misogyny



Christ that's fucking well OTT. Yeah I hate women because I don't like some female characters on a fictional television show


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

Well it's true. They get hated more than the mass murdering males. Why? 
Skylar is hated for being a bit of a nag (justifiably, considering what Walt has done). It's fucked up. But we've been through this enough already.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Well it's true. They get hated more than the mass murdering males. Why?
> Skylar is hated for being a bit of a nag (justifiably, considering what Walt has done). It's fucked up. But we've been through this enough already.



but that's not a problem with the show, it's a problem with elements of the fanbase who post on message boards


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> but that's not a problem with the show, it's a problem with elements of the fanbase who post on message boards


I didn't say it was the show's fault. I was referring to the public reaction to Skylar and Marie.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't say it was the show's fault. I was referring to the public reaction to Skylar and Marie.



do all of the fans of the show (even the ones that dislike them) really hate them for those reasons tho? or is it just a vocal unpleasant minority?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Well it's true. They get hated more than the mass murdering males. Why?
> Skylar is hated for being a bit of a nag (justifiably, considering what Walt has done). It's fucked up. But we've been through this enough already.



I think you're reading into it too much. It's a TV show. Personally I found Jesse an irritating little shit throughout most of the program and was hoping Walt would bump him off any minute.  However, I do think women have been portrayed as a bit weak and whiny on this show, I'll stand corrected on Marie, to some extent, but I still dislike her. Compare them to say, Carmella on The Sopranos and the women on that. I don't remember any of them being as infuriating as the women on BB.  Of course in that show the women knew what they were getting involved in and they didn't on BB, but disliking their character is nothing to do with me being a misogynist, it's got everything to do with me not liking their character.  Say if Walt was in a homosexual relationship would you be calling everyone a homophobe if they found that character unlikeable too?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> do all of the fans of the show (even the ones that dislike them) really hate them for those reasons tho? or is it just a vocal unpleasant minority?


I find the hate troubling and it seems quite prevalent amongst posters here as well as the rest of the internet. I think the women on the show are judged more harshly than the men and this speaks volumes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I think you're reading into it too much. It's a TV show. Personally I found Jesse an irritating little shit throughout most of the program and was hoping Walt would bump him off any minute.  However, I do think women have been portrayed as a bit weak and whiny on this show, I'll stand corrected on Marie, to some extent, but I still dislike her. Compare them to say, Carmella on The Sopranos and the women on that. I don't remember any of them being as infuriating as the women on BB.  Of course in that show the women knew what they were getting involved in and they didn't on BB, but disliking their character is nothing to do with me being a misogynist, it's got everything to do with me not liking their character.  Say if Walt was in a homosexual relationship would you be calling everyone a homophobe if they found that character unlikeable too?


You say it's portrayal. I say it is perception.


----------



## thriller (Sep 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You say it's portrayal. I say it is perception.



i say your a stupid brainless cunt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh the ironing


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You say it's portrayal. I say it is perception.



It's undoubtedly misogyny that drives some people's views of the female characters but I think that's a minority.  I'll repeat this though, it's a FICTIONAL TV program and not real life.  The writers and actors are baffled  as to why people are still supporting Walt, the only reason they can think of is because it's a fictional program and therefore you have more liberty to support who you want and have some fun with it.  

To attempt to make some sort of sociological point about patriarchy because some people support fictional murderers and think that the fictional women involved with said fictional murderers are worse, is over reaching IMO.  If this were real life I would be more than a bit troubled by it.


----------



## belboid (Sep 23, 2013)

a nice, slow boiling, episode. everything set up nicely. Hadn't counted on the return of Gretchen & Elliott, I hope the guns are for them. Blow those tossers away in a nice, simple, old-fashioned way. The nazi's deserve something more imaginative and nasty.

Great final scene for Saul, feared that he'd be sucked back in, but fortunately not. Hope he does well in Omaha.


----------



## belboid (Sep 23, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> The writers and actors are baffled  as to why people are still supporting Walt


utter nonsense


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2013)

belboid said:


> utter nonsense



I'm just repeating what they said pal.


----------



## belboid (Sep 23, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I'm just repeating what they said pal.


even tho its obvious nonsense.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2013)

belboid said:


> even tho its obvious nonsense.



Yeah of course there's a sense of showmanship to it.  You took my quote out of context though tbf, I was using that to illustrate the point that it's a fictional show and you can have fun with it.


----------



## thriller (Sep 23, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I'm just repeating what they said pal.



where is your proof? give a link


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2013)

thriller said:


> where is your proof? give a link



Err I'm not gonna dig through youtube just to appease you but have a look at some interviews with Vince Gil, Bryan Cranston and Dean Norris. Baffled is probably a strong word but they said they were surprised and gave the same reasons I mentioned, it's fiction.


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2013)

There are a few of these doing the rounds.


----------



## thriller (Sep 23, 2013)

keybored said:


> There are a few of these doing the rounds.



not remotely funny. my lips did not even move towards any semblance of a smile


----------



## belboid (Sep 23, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Yeah of course there's a sense of showmanship to it.  You took my quote out of context though tbf, I was using that to illustrate the point that it's a fictional show and you can have fun with it.


It wasn't 'out of context' at all, they were simply taking nonsense, as me, you, they, and roughly 99.9999% of their audience watching knew. Of course its fiction, but that isn't an excuse for much of the vile misogynist responses that the women (and portrayal thereof) are on the end of. Not that I am talking about your specific comments there, or whether they are in any shape or form misogynistic, I cant be arsed to have this conversation yet again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, I'm still rooting for a happy ending


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2013)

belboid said:


> It wasn't 'out of context' at all, they were simply taking nonsense, as me, you, they, and roughly 99.9999% of their audience watching knew. Of course its fiction, but that isn't an excuse for much of the vile misogynist responses that the women (and portrayal thereof) are on the end of. Not that I am talking about your specific comments there, or whether they are in any shape or form misogynistic, I cant be arsed to have this conversation yet again.



Fair enough. To be honest I haven't really read much of the comments on other message boards, facebook, youtube etc.  I tend to avoid them these days and I'm a lot happier for it! I can imagine the sort of comments though.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Well, I'm still rooting for a happy ending



Breaking Bed.... I'll get me coat.


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2013)

thriller said:


> not remotely funny. my lips did not even move towards any semblance of a smile



Ok.


----------



## thriller (Sep 23, 2013)

garbage


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2013)

thriller said:


> garbage


Pls stahp, you're hurting my feelings


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 23, 2013)

Quick question...how will Walt (or anyone looking for them) find Jesse/The Nazi's?

Use Lydia?


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Quick question...how will Walt (or anyone looking for them) find Jesse/The Nazi's?
> 
> Use Lydia?


Didn't Walt go to their complex back when he was recruiting them to off Mike's guys?


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 23, 2013)

Yep, you may be right


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> what a fantastic episode, i've gone back to liking walt again now.



its all fucking team walt for me...

the way i see this is that Tuco - worthy adversary - cause he was fucking mental and would kick the shit out of you if he even thought u were looking at him the wrong way

gustavo - well executed planner fucker, lots of contacts political buisness, suave, well organised - worthy adversery...

these nazis - just a bunch of wanks who fell into the right place at the right time. remind me of the kinda arseholes who bullied me at school... i mean there power is that they are the shit in the JAIL so its not even like they are clever enough to do their organised crime thang in the outside world .... the gangs on sons of fucking anarchy would have them... so they are - not worthy adversaries..

but maybe this is what vince gillingham wants, to show us that we the viewer with our convulted views of whats right (see above) in the crime world just aint gonna happen .. so maybe the nazi fucks come on top and i personally will be raging... 

watched this on a bottle of wine there, second last episode and all. am going to be seriously gutted when this is done... reckon they could have got another series out of this without compromising the quality


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh yes, and probably Todd just gave Skyler a big "out" from the DEA by reminding her of Lydia or making clear that she's a big cog in the machine. Skyler to ask for witness protection in exchange for naming Lydia?


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 23, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> Was that an extended episode? It certainly seemed to go by very quickly. I loved the vacuum repair guy - he had the same matter of factness as Mike.



yeah. fucking bastards with that.. extended episode my arse. normally 47 mins,, this was 53 mins. thats like 6 mins and then extended outrow.. bastards... sorry im drunk and angry..


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

What extended outro? Did I stop it too soon?


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2013)

IT RUBS THE ICE CREAM ON ITS SKIN OR IT GETS THE HOSE AGAIN






Jesse's an ungrateful shit, Todd was really trying to be nice there. And Ben & Jerry's is proper expensive too.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2013)

keybored said:


> IT RUBS THE ICE CREAM ON ITS SKIN OR IT GETS THE HOSE AGAIN



glad i wasn't the only one who thought of that


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What extended outro? Did I stop it too soon?


Sorry, I was still a bit excitable when I posted...I meant the the extended bongo section and intro to the closing music.

When it (used to) happen sometimes in CSI Miami prior to the Horatio one liner, by the time the Who came blaring in the opening credits,  I'd be off the sofa punching the air thinking the bad guys are gonna get super fucked up.

I have similar hope for the Nazi's.

No way can it end without a huge moral payoff for Jessie. He's tried to be the good guy!

Just watching the Emmy awards,  so cool to see the cast and crew clearly buzz off each other


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Sorry, I was still a bit excitable when I posted...I meant the the extended bongo section and intro to the closing music.



I loved the way that was done, it gave it a "ramping up" feel for the final episode.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 23, 2013)

perfect ending for me woudl be

walt to kill all the nazis and liydia with jesse with guns
walt to kill grey matter peeps (wiht their bullshit philantrhopy)  with the ricin (cause thats chemistry)
jesse to kill walt at end whatever way suits


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> jesse to kill walt at end whatever way suits, bitch


FTFY


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 23, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> FTFY





that line he did when he was trying to get out of the cage where he said bitch was totally for the fans


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 23, 2013)

I really don't see that Lydia has to die. 

Id rather the Schwarts became bankrupt or whatever as their comeuppance...Or maybe would be lol some for them to get fingered as being involved in the Meth scene


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> I really don't see that Lydia has to die.
> 
> Id rather the Schwarts became bankrupt or whatever as their comeuppance...Or maybe would be lol some for them to get fingered as being involved in the Meth scene


Grey Matter owns Madrigal


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 24, 2013)

so any suggestions of other things to watch after breaking bad is done? theres got to be something on the horizon (apart from better call saul)


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 24, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> I really don't see that Lydia has to die.



she has ordered the execution of a load of people and runs an international drug dealing empire..
she is not going to come out well


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm gonna watch The Office next. 5 series for £20


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> so any suggestions of other things to watch after breaking bad is done? theres got to be something on the horizon (apart from better call saul)


The new series of Boardwalk Empire is off to a good start


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 24, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> The new series of Boardwalk Empire is off to a good start



has that just started? After jimmy got killed its never been the same


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> has that just started? After jimmy got killed its never been the same


Up to episode 3


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm gonna watch The Office next. 5 series for £20



i clicked that on netflix and it was like an insane amount of episodes from the british one. im guessing noone can complain about it being just a mere remake now...


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2013)

i hope jesse gets to survive


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 24, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Up to episode 3



good something i can binge on for the first four episodes at least...


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 24, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> i hope jesse gets to survive



me too. hes been dragged through this right from the start .. (remember that walt actually blackmailed him into partnering up with him in the first place..)


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 24, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> that line he did when he was trying
> 
> 
> xslavearcx said:
> ...



Not comparable in quality,  but Homeland 3  starts Sunday,  and the trailer looked pretty interesting


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 24, 2013)

Christ that was a pretty harrowing episode. Loved the music at the end though.


----------



## OneStrike (Sep 24, 2013)

That was immense.  Took me from 10.50 until now to view it, I can't remember a thing, i'm wasted.  5/5.


----------



## Apathy (Sep 24, 2013)

The Nazi baddies can win as long the last episode is the best thing on TV EVER!


----------



## magneze (Sep 24, 2013)

keybored said:


> Pls stahp, you're hurting my feelings


Dexter sounds shit.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 24, 2013)

Dexter had the worst cop-out ending imaginable.  just fucking awful after so many good seasons.

Networks need to know when to stop.  Breaking Bad is going out at it's peak and rightly so.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

Has it finished then?  I gave up after the ridiculous religious killers season


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 24, 2013)

No Dexter spoilers please, still one episode to air in the UK


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Has it finished then?  I gave up after the ridiculous religious killers season


yeah it finished on sunday.


----------



## keybored (Sep 24, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> No Dexter spoilers please, still one episode to air in the UK


Technically, you can't spoil an episode of Dexter now.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 24, 2013)

Really enjoyed that episode. A few notes.

*Colour play - *In the hoover shop bunker, Walt's usual odd beige and fawn coloured clothes and Saul's usual bright blocky-coloured shirts and suits are replaced by white T-shirt (Walt) and white shirt/t-shirt (Saul) and black trousers. Is this because at this time these men were in limbo, with no true identity? Saul's identity was presumably lurking in his brightly coloured suitcases waiting to re-emerge in Nebraska (What's in Nebraska? You are. - Great line). I also noticed Saul's suitcases were clearly empty. I'm surprised if such an obvious howler wasn't deliberate (kind of like the deliberate and obvious use of rear projection during driving scenes in modern films). Not to the story, but to the subtext. Or perhaps Saul doesn't need clothes where he's going. Also, when Marie's house got trashed by the fash, there was purple debris everywhere. Whatever that purple thread that's been running since the start signified - it's finished with the death of Hank.

*Why New Hampshire? - *The titular Granite State. The state motto is 'Live free or die' which seems to sum up Walt's current thinking. I'm betting on the latter.


----------



## mk12 (Sep 24, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> i hope jesse gets to survive


 
Although I hope that too, I don't see how he can. What does he have to live for? Andrea, Jane? He has nothing. Maybe he could raise Brock, although I can't see social services (the US equivalent) letting him do that.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 24, 2013)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...l-episode-never-going-to-happen-2013092479725


----------



## Smyz (Sep 24, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Quick question...how will Walt (or anyone looking for them) find Jesse/The Nazi's?
> 
> Use Lydia?


Threeway shootout with Walt getting the Nazis just before the DEA tracks them down via Skyler and Lydia. Jesse has something dramatic to do.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 24, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Really enjoyed that episode. A few notes.
> 
> *Colour play - *In the hoover shop bunker, Walt's usual odd beige and fawn coloured clothes and Saul's usual bright blocky-coloured shirts and suits are replaced by white T-shirt (Walt) and white shirt/t-shirt (Saul) and black trousers. Is this because at this time these men were in limbo, with no true identity? Saul's identity was presumably lurking in his brightly coloured suitcases waiting to re-emerge in Nebraska (What's in Nebraska? You are. - Great line). I also noticed Saul's suitcases were clearly empty. I'm surprised if such an obvious howler wasn't deliberate (kind of like the deliberate and obvious use of rear projection during driving scenes in modern films). Not to the story, but to the subtext. Or perhaps Saul doesn't need clothes where he's going. Also, when Marie's house got trashed by the fash, there was purple debris everywhere. Whatever that purple thread that's been running since the start signified - it's finished with the death of Hank.
> 
> *Why New Hampshire? - *The titular Granite State. The state motto is 'Live free or die' which seems to sum up Walt's current thinking. I'm betting on the latter.



Good job, I love people who do this sort of analysis on TV programs.  I rarely bother, I just think 'Oh, Marie's wearing a purple top'


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 24, 2013)

I think the ricin is (still) for Lydia. In the stevia.


----------



## zora (Sep 24, 2013)

You know you're thinking about Breaking Bad too much if you...
... mishear rice n peas for ricin peas.


----------



## Redeyes (Sep 24, 2013)

keybored said:


> Yay!



Where's this pic from? I saw it and thought I'd seen spoiler city but it didn't happen... Have I missed something?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> Where's this pic from? I saw it and thought I'd seen spoiler city but it didn't happen... Have I missed something?


You have not considered the possibility that the image may be 'shopped


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 24, 2013)

Or just a behind the scenes joke about pic...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah I think that three in a bed shot is a behind the scenes pose rather than shopped


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah I think that three in a bed shot is a behind the scenes pose rather than shopped



Agreed. I never even considered it was shopped, which is crazy considering I've only seen it on the internet.


----------



## Redeyes (Sep 24, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Agreed. I never even considered it was shopped, which is crazy considering I've only seen it on the internet.



I really do need to get off the internet whilst drunk. Which I am now and was when I first saw the pic... Move along folks there's nothing to see here apart from me being an idiot...


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 24, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> Where's this pic from? I saw it and thought I'd seen spoiler city but it didn't happen... Have I missed something?


Either Hank is actually a zombie and has risen from the dead....or...you're a bit gullible.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 24, 2013)

Breaking Dead - the new series from the makers of Better Call Saul & the Walking Dead: Reckoning.

New to 5ive USA, Thursday 2am

"Hank's back!"


----------



## zora (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd watch that!


----------



## keybored (Sep 25, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> I really do need to get off the internet whilst drunk. Which I am now and was when I first saw the pic... Move along folks there's nothing to see here apart from me being an idiot...


You're not an idiot, it's not "shopped".


----------



## D'wards (Sep 25, 2013)

Walt's gotta save Jesse ay? Or at least attempt to. Who else is the gun and ricin for? Maybe Lydia as an ends tying up too.


----------



## keybored (Sep 25, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> I think the ricin is (still) for Lydia. In the stevia.


Walt puts the ricin into the methylamine. Nods at Jesse. Looks at Todd.
"Respect the science... BITCH!"
Executive Producer
Vince Gilligan


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 25, 2013)

Please God, don't let it end like that


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 25, 2013)

I thought Heisenberg (in the cabin)would see a newspaper article about Andrea's death...realise what Todd had done with Jesse...then go to war (mostly to kill Jesse) for revenge*

*revenge for someone taking his creation


----------



## D'wards (Sep 25, 2013)

Actually, Walt must assume Jesse is dead. That's the last he knew of it.

In fact it makes no sense him going after Todd and Uncle Nazi. He doesn't know they still have Jesse, and he still has nuff dollar. They left him enough to still be rich.

Is it supposed to be Walt's new life in that cabin or what? A temporary thing? Doesn't seem much of an alternative to prison


----------



## keybored (Sep 25, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> I thought Heisenberg (in the cabin)would see a newspaper article about Andrea's death...realise what Todd had done with Jesse...then go to war (mostly to kill Jesse) for revenge*
> 
> *revenge for someone taking his creation


Like the resurgence of the blue meth isn't the same plot device.


----------



## keybored (Sep 25, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Actually, Walt must assume Jesse is dead. That's the last he knew of it.
> 
> In fact it makes no sense him going after Todd and Uncle Nazi. He doesn't know they still have Jesse, and he still has nuff dollar. They left him enough to still be rich.
> 
> Is it supposed to be Walt's new life in that cabin or what? A temporary thing? Doesn't seem much of an alternative to prison


See above.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 25, 2013)

keybored said:


> Like the resurgence of the blue meth isn't the same plot device.



I hadn't even considered that. It's clever, because now Walt has no money, no freedom, his family is fucked, his academic reputation has just been trashed on the telly and now the thing that caused it all - him being Heisenberg - now even that is being called into question with Jessie knocking out the blue meth.

He's got absolutely nothing, and therefore nothing to lose. Rambo time!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2013)

He's still got a barrel of cash, hasn't he?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> He's still got a barrel of cash, hasn't he?



Yeah, but he can't get it to his wife or kids. He can't spend it. It's slowly being taken up by Mike 2 for playing cards, and eventually he will steal it.

The nazis have the rest.


----------



## keybored (Sep 25, 2013)

Barely able to breath without coughing cancer sufferer wielding a gun designed to be operated by three fit trained people is going to be funny. Good job he got the manual.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 25, 2013)

One thing I missed understanding...Why did he lead the feds to him (by leaving the phone on the hook?)

(I guess we'll see maybe?)


----------



## keybored (Sep 25, 2013)

Because





Ted Striker said:


> One thing I missed understanding...Why did he lead the feds to him (by leaving the phone on the hook?)
> 
> (I guess we'll see maybe?)


Because he was just "Fuck it I'll give myself up". Then he saw the news and went all Heisenberg.


----------



## belboid (Sep 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> He's still got a barrel of cash, hasn't he?


not any more. the cops will have that, he's just got the 100k in a box (pretty much the amount he wanted in the first place, iirr)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 25, 2013)

I actually hope it ends on a big cliffhanger, I don't want everything tied up neatly. I like stuff that leaves you with more questions.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 25, 2013)

I hope it ends with a musical number, with the entire cast lined-up and singing along, hand in hand, legs kicking. The lot. Dead or alive, they're all there. Hector and Walt doing the waltz, Hank taking Gale for a twirl, etc etc.

It would have people taking about it forever


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 25, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I hope it ends with a musical number, with the entire cast lined-up and singing along, hand in hand, legs kicking. The lot. Dead or alive, they're all there. Hector and Walt doing the waltz, Hank taking Gale for a twirl, etc etc.
> 
> It would have people taking about it forever


That would actually be the best bit of TV in history


----------



## Smyz (Sep 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> not any more. the cops will have that, he's just got the 100k in a box (pretty much the amount he wanted in the first place, iirr)


He wanted $737,000. 

The titles of the episodes in series 2 with the flash forwards to the pink teddy in the pool read "737 down over ABQ". The "737" came from the episode where Walt calculated how much he needed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2013)

737 surely referred to one of the aeroplanes that crashed on its flight to Alberquerque?


----------



## Smyz (Sep 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> 737 surely referred to one of the aeroplanes that crashed on its flight to Alberquerque?


The plane didn't crash until the end of the season. The episode titles foreshadowed it.

http://breakingbad.wikia.com/wiki/Seven_Thirty-Seven


----------



## belboid (Sep 25, 2013)

Smyz said:


> He wanted $737,000.
> 
> The titles of the episodes in series 2 with the flash forwards to the pink teddy in the pool read "737 down over ABQ". The "737" came from the episode where Walt calculated how much he needed.


aah, well remembered.  The 100k was what he needed for his medical bills.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Sep 25, 2013)

how it will end.....



Spoiler


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## trabuquera (Sep 25, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I hope it ends with a musical number, with the entire cast lined-up and singing along, hand in hand, legs kicking. The lot. Dead or alive, they're all there. Hector and Walt doing the waltz, Hank taking Gale for a twirl, etc etc.
> 
> It would have people taking about it forever




Or a group hug with some tearful reconciliation and learning ...


----------



## belboid (Sep 25, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>



they're well shit.  

well, the first one is, couldnt be arsed to watch another commercial before the second one, hardly seemed worth it


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 25, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I hope it ends with a musical number, with the entire cast lined-up and singing along, hand in hand, legs kicking. The lot. Dead or alive, they're all there. Hector and Walt doing the waltz, Hank taking Gale for a twirl, etc etc.
> 
> It would have people taking about it forever


arhh if it isn't this i am going to be so disappointed... you have probably ruined the whole series for me now.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Sep 25, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I hope it ends with a musical number, with the entire cast lined-up and singing along, hand in hand, legs kicking. The lot. Dead or alive, they're all there. Hector and Walt doing the waltz, Hank taking Gale for a twirl, etc etc.
> 
> It would have people taking about it forever


will be much much darker than that.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 25, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I hope it ends with a musical number, with the entire cast lined-up and singing along, hand in hand, legs kicking. The lot. Dead or alive, they're all there. Hector and Walt doing the waltz, Hank taking Gale for a twirl, etc etc.
> 
> It would have people taking about it forever



That's way too dark.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 25, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> That's way too dark.


RACIST!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 25, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> RACIST!



Stop having drinks with Farage then.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 25, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I hope it ends with a musical number, with the entire cast lined-up and singing along, hand in hand, legs kicking. The lot. Dead or alive, they're all there. Hector and Walt doing the waltz, Hank taking Gale for a twirl, etc etc.
> 
> It would have people taking about it forever



This. It's about all I can cope with after the hypertension of the last 3 or 4 episodes..


----------



## mack (Sep 25, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I hope it ends with a musical number, with the entire cast lined-up and singing along, hand in hand, legs kicking. The lot. Dead or alive, they're all there. Hector and Walt doing the waltz, Hank taking Gale for a twirl, etc etc.
> 
> It would have people taking about it forever



like this?


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 25, 2013)

"We could have been anything that we wanted to be...

...We're the very best at breaking BAD GUYS"


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 25, 2013)

mack said:


> like this?




Yes please


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2013)

Breakin' Bad 2: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 25, 2013)

well, i watched that longer than I should have.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2013/sep/25/breaking-bad-12-ways-it-could-end


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2013)

D'wards said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2013/sep/25/breaking-bad-12-ways-it-could-end


in terms of scriptwriting 'theory', 7 is how it should end. 

10 is great. The whole colour thing is so fucking obvious, but somehow I'd overlooked that Jesse was a *Pink*man. How the fuck?  Of course, in the end it means nothing. Jesse was meant to die at the end of S1, so there isn't any underlying rationale we can use to predict an  ending. But it's just so darned neat.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2013)

> Please God don't let it be like when Bobby Ewing emerged from the shower in Dallas. Then, Bobby's wife Pam revealed that the previous season, in which he had ostensibly died, was just her dream. Don't, similarly, let Skyler send her innocent high-school chemistry teacher husband off to work with a kiss, before recalling last night's disturbing dream about how he contracted cancer, lost his moral compass and decided to cook meth to secure his family's financial future after his demise, thereby mutating into Heisenberg, the US south-west's most compellingly self-deluded villain. Anything but that.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## keybored (Sep 26, 2013)

D'wards said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2013/sep/25/breaking-bad-12-ways-it-could-end






			
				Grauniad Hack said:
			
		

> Skyler once said to Walt while he was watching Scarface: "Everyone dies in this movie."



Have they even watched any of it?


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2013)

The scene is certainly set for either epic finale or epic fail. I dearly hope for the former but either way it has been a great series.


----------



## Smyz (Sep 26, 2013)

keybored said:


> Have they even watched any of it?


I almost signed up just so I could say that in the comments!

He's not sure if Jesse is dead or not. So he has no idea why Andrea was killed?

He doesn't seem to know that the M60 scene was a flash forward.

TV critic too lazy to watch TV. Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 26, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The scene is certainly set for either epic finale or epic fail. I dearly hope for the former but either way it has been a great series.


its always a worry when something is hyped this much.. I am not sure if any ending will be good enough for some people.


----------



## Smyz (Sep 26, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> its always a worry when something is hyped this much.. I am not sure if any ending will be good enough for some people.


Gilligan has said that an ending which pleased everyone would be bland. They're aiming to please most people and think they have achieved that.

Reading between the lines the people they will not be trying to please are the Skyler-haters who thought Walt's rant on the phone was the truth and are bewildered by other people saying that he was putting on an act to save her.

No happy ending for Walt.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 26, 2013)

Smyz said:


> Gilligan has said that an ending which pleased everyone would be bland. They're aiming to please most people and think they have achieved that.
> 
> Reading between the lines the people they will not be trying to please are the Skyler-haters who thought Walt's rant on the phone was the truth and are bewildered by other people saying that he was putting on an act to save her.
> 
> No happy ending for Walt.


i just keep thinking about the end of Lost.


----------



## Smyz (Sep 26, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> i just keep thinking about the end of Lost.


They've promised not to do anything like that!

We're 7/8 episodes in. We already know they've done a great job.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 26, 2013)

Smyz said:


> They've promised not to do anything like that!
> 
> We're 7/8 episodes in. We already know they've done a great job.


And Lost promised not to do anything like that too!


----------



## Smyz (Sep 26, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> And Lost promised not to do anything like that too!


Lost was terrible long before the final episode though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 26, 2013)

Smyz said:


> Lost was terrible long before the final episode though.


Lost was shit because it felt like they were just making it up as they went along. BB has always felt like it was heading towards something.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 26, 2013)

I enjoyed this episode more than the others in this current run. The whole Walter has a problem/Walter solves problem/Jessie gets beaten repetition was staring to bore me.....this espisode was just Walter has a problem/Jessie gets beaten....so a little different.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 26, 2013)

Going around the net just now...

"Fe" (Iron) "Li" (Lithium) "Na" (Sodium).

Felina.

Blood, Meth and Tears.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 26, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Going around the net just now...
> 
> "Fe" (Iron) "Li" (Lithium) "Na" (Sodium).
> 
> ...


that really irritates me for some reason. Well for these reasons:
– fe isn't blood, li isn't meth, and na isn't tears.
– when you put them together the word doesn't even makes sense. "felina"??
- oh but when you mix them up again it makes "finale" which is like foreign for "the end" so it is rilly clever.

it is just really tortuous.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 26, 2013)

it is just an anagram of finale and that's it.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 26, 2013)

chandlerp said:


> it is just an anagram of finale and that's it.


Yes, it's not the cleverest thing in the world.


----------



## Smyz (Sep 26, 2013)

Iron is associated with blood, lithium can apparently be used to make meth, tears contain salt which is sodium chloride.

I agree that it is weak though. Lithium has never been mentioned as part of Walt's process.

Some theories think the salt is the fake ricin which Walt accidentally got mixed up with the real one but that seems really far-fetched given how meticulous he is.

Felina is Spanish for a female cat which suggests Lydia might be pivotal.

Todd was really dim reminding Skyler that she does have some useful information for the DEA after all.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 26, 2013)

Smyz said:


> Todd was really dim reminding Skyler that she does have some useful information for the DEA after all.


That was a good proper jump scene when she went in the room and they were there stood over her baby in the balaclavas... there haven't been many scares like that. It is good it still has the ability to surprise (and not just with lame plot twists).


----------



## Remus Harbank (Sep 26, 2013)

Smyz said:


> Todd was really dim reminding Skyler that she does have some useful information for the DEA after all.


Todd is beyond dim. That's what makes this whole crescendo into evil so captivating. Start with a chemistry teacher’s middle class family, end with a neonazi redneck who calls all the shots in tandem with international corporations (represented by Lydia), who caused WW to start cooking in the first place via their health care arm.


----------



## Smyz (Sep 26, 2013)

I've been reading too much about this.

The other strong theory is based on a song about cowboy in love with a girl called Feleena. The lyrics fit very well. Just not the spelling.


----------



## Smyz (Sep 26, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> Todd is beyond dim. That's what makes this whole crescendo into evil so captivating. Start with a chemistry teacher’s middle class family, end with a neonazi redneck who calls all the shots in tandem with international corporations (represented by Lydia), who caused WW to start cooking in the first place via their health care arm.


Todd is like a Walt who started out evil --or who never had the chance to start out good. 

I think that was the point of the scene where Uncle Jack said what everyone else was thinking --why carry on cooking meth when you've just scored $70 million?

Walt's hubris has caught up with him. I think Todd's will too.


----------



## girasol (Sep 26, 2013)

I thought Todd was doing it for love, rather than greed.  He seems to want to be loved.  He's in love with Lydia?  Maybe I just read too much into their scenes together.  She's seemed totally oblivious to it, or maybe she knows but is just using him.  I can't figure her out.

I wonder if they will go for obvious ending, Walt kills everyone, saves Jessie, gives him all the money, asks him to send some to his family, then gives himself up...  We don't see it, but it's implied that he will die in prison.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 26, 2013)

girasol said:


> I thought Todd was doing it for love, rather than greed.


exactly and so is walt.


----------



## Smyz (Sep 26, 2013)

girasol said:


> I thought Todd was doing it for love, rather than greed.  He seems to want to be loved.  He's in love with Lydia?  Maybe I just read too much into their scenes together.  She's seemed totally oblivious to it, or maybe she knows but is just using him.  I can't figure her out.
> 
> I wonder if they will go for obvious ending, Walt kills everyone, saves Jessie, gives him all the money, asks him to send some to his family, then gives himself up...  He don't see it, but it's implied that he will die in prison.


He has a crush on Lydia --and Walt. But I'm thinking of the scene where Jack is going to shoot Jesse for ratting out Todd for Drew Sharp's murder. Todd wants to keep Jesse alive to cook and Jack asks him why he would want to cook when they have millions of dollars and Todd asks him if you could make all that money, why would you stop? It mirrors the scene where Mike and Jesse want to sell the methylamine for $15 million and Walt insists that they keep it to cook with to make twenty times more.

I don't think Walt will save Jesse. He changed his mind about handing himself in when he discovered that the blue meth was still out there. Just as he changed his mind about not cooking any more when Jesse started cooking for Gus. No one steals Walt's empire and gets away with it!

I think he will end up in prison too. It is the one thing he does not want and I don't think Gilligan will give Walt much of what he wants.

I think his family might end up being financially secure by turning state's evidence and getting witness protection. It's sort of what Walt wanted.


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2013)

Smyz said:


> Todd was really dim reminding Skyler that she does have some useful information for the DEA after all.


Not really. To grass Lydia up, Skyler would have to put herself in the frame as a willing accomplice, and not someone forced to go along with Walts evil plans.


----------



## Smyz (Sep 26, 2013)

belboid said:


> Not really. To grass Lydia up, Skyler would have to put herself in the frame as a willing accomplice, and not someone forced to go along with Walts evil plans.


She only met Lydia once at the carwash when she came to ask Walt to start cooking again --and sent her away with a flea in her ear. 

The DEA already know that she knew what Walt was up to.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 26, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Lost was shit because it felt like they were just making it up as they went along. BB has always felt like it was heading towards something.



It feels like it was written backwards, especially from series 2 or 3 onwards.

One other potential plot hole...Why didn't Walt tell Walt Jr he didn't kill Hank (especially when he's screaming down the phone at him)? Probably just caught up in the moment of hearing his sons voice? A kind of self punishment where it would be a lie to infer he had nothing to do with it? but it would be important to ensure my son didn't think I was a family member murderer! Hopefully Walt Jr doesn't fuck Walt Snr up!


----------



## girasol (Sep 26, 2013)

Lots of endings here, this one matches the title of the last episode

The final episode is called Felina, alluding possibly to one of the many cat-faced women who litter popular culture (Professor Felina Ivy from Pokémon, for instance, or Felina Furr, the real name of DC comic's anthropomorphic heroine Alley-Kat-Abra). Does this suggest that one of Breaking Bad's few compelling women characters, Lydia Rodarte-Quayle, will have a decisive role in the denouement? Let's hope. Here's an ending based on that premise. After *4*, cut to: Jesse, sole survivor of the blast, in his subterranean cage wondering what the noise was. Walt arrives to survey the effects of his bomb and frees Jesse. Then the two men argue and fall to a lengthy fist fight with yawnsome Oedipal resonances. Lydia arrives to find the two men beaten, bloody and supine. Seizing the initiative, she, at gunpoint, puts the pair to work again cooking 96% pure meth for the lucrative Czech market. Or maybe Felina is just an anagram of Finale.

http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2013/sep/25/breaking-bad-12-ways-it-could-end


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2013)

Smyz said:


> She only met Lydia once at the carwash when she came to ask Walt to start cooking again --and sent her away with a flea in her ear.
> 
> The DEA already know that she knew what Walt was up to.


so how did she know who she was? If she was solely victim she either wouldn't know her at all, and/or wouldn't dare to send her away, flea or none. Telling them about Lydia puts her right back in the frame.


----------



## keybored (Sep 26, 2013)

belboid said:


> so how did she know who she was? If she was solely victim she either wouldn't know her at all, and/or wouldn't dare to send her away, flea or none. Telling them about Lydia puts her right back in the frame.


She's already right in the frame. The DEA have more or less said she'd better come up with something.


----------



## Smyz (Sep 26, 2013)

belboid said:


> so how did she know who she was? If she was solely victim she either wouldn't know her at all, and/or wouldn't dare to send her away, flea or none. Telling them about Lydia puts her right back in the frame.


She noticed that Lydia's car was a rental. No one washes a rental car. She confronted Walt who told her that Lydia was trying to get him to cook again and that he'd said no. Then she went out to confront Lydia.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 26, 2013)

I heard some time back that Lois from Malcolm in the Middle was supposed to show up in the last series. It might just be something random that was made up, but I'm still hoping


----------



## D'wards (Sep 26, 2013)

nogojones said:


> I heard some time back that Lois from Malcolm in the Middle was supposed to show up in the last series. It might just be something random that was made up, but I'm still hoping


There is a photo knocking abaht of her with with Walt, but they might just be great showbiz buddies and she was visiting him on st.

Bit late in the day to start introducing new characters, woonit

Edit: here she is


----------



## Smyz (Sep 26, 2013)

nogojones said:


> I heard some time back that Lois from Malcolm in the Middle was supposed to show up in the last series. It might just be something random that was made up, but I'm still hoping


Dean Norris tweeted out a photo of him with her and Bryan Cranston on set, which is where the rumour came from.

The Schraders have a Deadwood boxset --Anna Gunn was in Deadwood --so it seems likely that she does have a cameo.


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2013)

Smyz said:


> She noticed that Lydia's car was a rental. No one washes a rental car. She confronted Walt who told her that Lydia was trying to get him to cook again and that he'd said no. Then she went out to confront Lydia.


yes, I know, I have watched the show.  But there is no way she would ever have 'confronted' Lydia if she was as under Walt's influence as they are now claiming.  No chance.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 26, 2013)

Looking at the pic, it looks like it was taken from a scene early in the half of the series - Walt all bald and with the tump Hank gave him. Must just be a visit i spose - i assume Bryan grew his hair and filmed the last scenes first, then shaved it for the rest of filming


----------



## Smyz (Sep 26, 2013)

belboid said:


> yes, I know, I have watched the show.  But there is no way she would ever have 'confronted' Lydia if she was as under Walt's influence as they are now claiming.  No chance.


Sorry, I misunderstood your question.

All she needs to say is that a strange woman turned up to wash a rental car and had a heated discussion with Walt. The date, the name of the rental company and a description of Lydia is all they need from her.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 26, 2013)

Is anyone else going to be pleased when it is over? I'm getting sick of the endless speculation, parodies, etc. Even though I've indulged in them a little myself  I'm all for enjoying a show but this has gone beyond anything I've ever known. Is it like this with other shows? I didn't watch the Wire when it was 'live', or the Sopranos, so have no reference point. I know Lost was pretty big but this feels moreso?

And then after next week it will be loads of people whingeing about post-BB depression or something.


----------



## Smyz (Sep 26, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Is anyone else going to be pleased when it is over? I'm getting sick of the endless speculation, parodies, etc. Even though I've indulged in them a little myself  I'm all for enjoying a show but this has gone beyond anything I've ever known. Is it like this with other shows? I didn't watch the Wire when it was 'live', or the Sopranos, so have no reference point. I know Lost was pretty big but this feels moreso?
> 
> And then after next week it will be loads of people whingeing about post-BB depression or something.


I binge watched the first four and a half seasons the week before 5B started. I did prefer that way of watching it. Weekly episodes make me hunt out reviews and forums and it does ruin it a bit.

People who discovered it earlier have been waiting a  very long time for this. Season 5A was shown two years ago I think.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 26, 2013)

Smyz said:


> I binge watched the first four and a half seasons the week before 5B started. I did prefer that way of watching it. Weekly episodes make me hunt out reviews and forums and it does ruin it a bit.
> 
> People who discovered it earlier have been waiting a  very long time for this. Season 5A was shown two years ago I think.



I've been watching it since series 1 was first broadcast  In honestly wish they'd left it at series 4. The ending was perfect. This series, despite what everyone has been saying, hasn't been up to the standard of the others.

*ducks*


----------



## girasol (Sep 26, 2013)

We watched season 1 at around the time it started and was available for download and same for other seasons.  Sopranos and Wire were back to back, years after they were on air, we bought the dvd sets.  Not sure which way of watching I prefer...


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 26, 2013)

I do like the discussion between episodes, but it's just gone crazy. I also like binging on 3 in a day etc.

We should have a TV club, like the book club. Where we rewatch a series, week by week. Like the wire or whatever. And discuss it. Not sure how much discussion there would be though if we've all already seen it before?

Probably a shit idea


----------



## gosub (Sep 26, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Going around the net just now...
> 
> "Fe" (Iron) "Li" (Lithium) "Na" (Sodium).
> 
> ...




Having taken both Meth and Lithium in my time, THEY ARE IN NO WAY INTERCHANGABLE


----------



## Yata (Sep 26, 2013)

Vince: ... and then for the last episode we can combine Fi Na Le to spell FiNaLe !
Other people: Theres no Fi and no Le.. Fe Li Na?
Vince: Fuck it, FeLiNa! Anagrams Bitch!

*episode name revealed*

Producers/whoever: Vince, some people are saying Fe Li Na is boffin code for blood meth and tears. Wasnt it just an improvised anagram?
Vince: dont say anything


----------



## BigTom (Sep 26, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I do like the discussion between episodes, but it's just gone crazy. I also like binging on 3 in a day etc.
> 
> We should have a TV club, like the book club. Where we rewatch a series, week by week. Like the wire or whatever. And discuss it. Not sure how much discussion there would be though if we've all already seen it before?
> 
> Probably a shit idea



With The Wire and Breaking Bad, when I've rewatched them I've seen things I haven't noticed before, points where something has changed for a character but it wasn't writ large, little things and sometimes big things, like season 5 of The Wire was a ridiculous story line but in rewatching it I decided that was the point - it was ludicrous, yet for everyone who knew and had the power to stop it, it was in all their interests to keep it going, building on the theme of institutional corruption that becomes evident in the series. 
I don't reckon I'd join in a TV club thread but these shows are definitely rewatchable and discussable, I talked on here quite a bit about BB when I watched it again, bringing up things I hadn't noticed before.


----------



## gosub (Sep 26, 2013)

Writers strike was to the detriment of Wire (coming as it did during filming of series 5) was to the benefit of BB, was first series and Jessie was gonna die


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 26, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Is anyone else going to be pleased when it is over? I'm getting sick of the endless speculation, parodies, etc. Even though I've indulged in them a little myself  I'm all for enjoying a show but this has gone beyond anything I've ever known. Is it like this with other shows? I didn't watch the Wire when it was 'live', or the Sopranos, so have no reference point. I know Lost was pretty big but this feels moreso?
> 
> And then after next week it will be loads of people whingeing about post-BB depression or something.



Sopranos fan base had massively shrunk by the end and the fanbase less geeky about it all. I watched the Wire after it finished....but I believe it also had a smaller crowd seeing it to the end. There was some 'uproar' after the sopranos cos people felt short changed by the ending. Dexter ended this week. It was shit.

Breaking Bad seems to have grown.....with more and more cramming the whole thing into their month of freebie netflix. It's everywhere right now....


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 26, 2013)

I've just started watching some of the first season again.  It's interesting watching it again knowing what happens later on, Walt knows exactly what he's doing right from episode one.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 26, 2013)

"Volumetric flask is for general mixing and titration. You wouldn't apply heat to a volumetric flask. That's what a boiling flask is for. Did you learn nothing from my chemistry class? "


----------



## BigTom (Sep 26, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I've just started watching some of the first season again.  It's interesting watching it again knowing what happens later on, Walt knows exactly what he's doing right from episode one.



In terms of manipulating/abusing Jesse definitely, I don't think the whole "become the king pin" thing happens until his cancer goes into remission, every move towards it before then is borne out of the feeling of desperate need to make enough money before he dies, which means selling more meth than Jesse can sell. I can't remember when the whole Jesse dealing with a crew bit happened though, or if the deals with Tuco would have been big enough if Tuco hadn't been psycopathic and then died.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 26, 2013)

I am certain this means Ben Kenobi will make it all better.....


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 27, 2013)

Smyz said:


> I binge watched the first four and a half seasons the week before 5B started. I did prefer that way of watching it. Weekly episodes make me hunt out reviews and forums and it does ruin it a bit.
> 
> People who discovered it earlier have been waiting a  very long time for this. Season 5A was shown two years ago I think.



I've come to realise that binge watching series is more fun.  I didn't see breaking bad until xmas where I binge watched it with my mate and it was fantastic.  This second half of series 5 is the only time I've watched it week by week, I've still found it immensely enjoyable but I find the excitement of the episode you've just watched fades fairly quickly and the anticipation of the next episode isn't as intense.  Binge watching is like doing a line of good coke and then topping it up every 45 minutes! I guess that's why it's called binge watching eh?


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 27, 2013)

perhaps, taking the long view, the whole thing was actually DESIGNED to be consumed like meth itself, in massive jittery nervous heartpumping dayslong binges. form and content and all that. hmmmm


----------



## Smyz (Sep 27, 2013)

I just found out about the insider podcasts!

http://www.amctv.com/shows/breaking-bad/insider-podcast-season-5

One for each episode of seasons 2 to 5


----------



## belboid (Sep 27, 2013)

What if Breaking Bad were set in the UK:


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 27, 2013)

i don't know, the tories seem keen on making a uk based breaking bad possible


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 27, 2013)

Just looked back at my first post about this back in 2008... Seems like my prediction that it "Could go big" is a bit of an understatement!  Glad I was around from day one... /smugmode ; )


----------



## Smyz (Sep 27, 2013)

dogmatique said:


> Just looked back at my first post about this back in 2008... Seems like my prediction that it "Could go big" is a bit of an understatement!  Glad I was around from day one... /smugmode ; )


We owe you and your ilk a debt of gratitude!

Gilligan credits Netflix for rescuing them from bad scheduling by the networks. The interviewer then asked if piracy also helped and he had to admit that  it played a big part in getting the word out.

Thanks man!


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 27, 2013)

Newsnight right now is like a fucking advert for Netflix, been mentioned about 10 times in 3 minutes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2013)

Some fellas/dudes who got arrested in the US recently for meth production:


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 28, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Newsnight right now is like a fucking advert for Netflix, been mentioned about 10 times in 3 minutes.


Good.  At least they don't have an agendum, like Sky/Fox.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 29, 2013)

While we wait, let us enjoy the moment Skyler is clued in


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2013)

What time will UK Netflix viewers be able to view this? 
I'll have to wait until tomorrow, won't i?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What time will UK Netflix viewers be able to view this?
> I'll have to wait until tomorrow, won't i?


Yeah. Patience is a virtue and all that


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah. Patience is a virtue and all that


I just don't want stumble across any spoilers! 
I suppose I could get up at five, instead of six


----------



## Yata (Sep 29, 2013)

either eztv or piratebay will prob have it first altho im expecting a large amount of fake/virus torrents tonight tbh so be careful if you doing it that way (altho eztv usually very good at not having fakes so should be ok with them) the streaming sites are likely virus central so make sure you got adblock running maybe noscript too


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 29, 2013)

It is usually available on Icefilms in HD from around 4am


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

Last week I could not get it on Netflix at 6am.


----------



## Smyz (Sep 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Last week I could not get it on Netflix at 6am.


It doesn't get onto Netflix until 9am.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

Smyz said:
			
		

> It doesn't get onto Netflix until 9am.



Will watch the crushingly disappointing ending at work then


----------



## D'wards (Sep 29, 2013)

Wonder if Vince Gilligan has anything else in the pipeline?

David Simon and David Chase never reached the heights of The Wire or The Sopranos, but then (to paraphrase Joseph Heller) nobody else did either


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Wonder if Vince Gilligan has anything else in the pipeline?
> 
> David Simon and David Chase never reached the heights of The Wire or The Sopranos, but then (to paraphrase Joseph Heller) nobody else did either


He does - a detective-style drama entitled “*Battle Creek*.” 

I've got a bloody leaving do to go to tomorrow night, and might not be able to watch it till Tuesday night!  Bummer


----------



## keybored (Sep 29, 2013)

Smyz said:


> It doesn't get onto Netflix until 9am.


Gah  they stated they would have episodes up 12 hours after airtime. Would have saved me some torrenting the last 7 weeks had I known it would be that early.




Yata said:


> either eztv or piratebay will prob have it first altho im expecting a large amount of fake/virus torrents tonight tbh so be careful if you doing it that way (altho eztv usually very good at not having fakes so should be ok with them) the streaming sites are likely virus central so make sure you got adblock running maybe noscript too



ettv have been consistent with punctuality, quality and being well-seeded all season. Just make sure the uploader actually is ettv, the obvious trolls are already appearing.


----------



## badseed (Sep 30, 2013)

It's usually on usenet about an hour after it's been on tv.
So that will be in around 3 hours.

Off work today too...


----------



## Yata (Sep 30, 2013)

ITS ON NOW (stream sites at least)

beware if youre using any stream site with a chat on it, almost spoilered myself by glancing at it for a milisecond during the last 30 mins of F5ing


----------



## keybored (Sep 30, 2013)

Legit.


```
http://1337x.org/torrent/637682/Breaking-Bad-S05E16-REPACK-HDTV-x264-ASAP-ettv/
```


----------



## badseed (Sep 30, 2013)

Yay!!!


----------



## Yata (Sep 30, 2013)

just watched on primewire



Spoiler



a little bit predictable but definitely the finale i wanted tbh



gonna watch again now


----------



## keybored (Sep 30, 2013)

Spoiler



Dem red dots


----------



## yardbird (Sep 30, 2013)

Well I was up at 4.30 anyway so it just had to be The Walter White show.

Very good.


Spoiler



I sussed the gun, but not how Walt used it. I guess the car parking gave it away.


----------



## poului (Sep 30, 2013)

All just a bit _too_ neat and tied up IMO.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 30, 2013)

What times it on Netflix? I have the day off...


----------



## badseed (Sep 30, 2013)

Spoiler



It had everything I expected and probably what I wanted.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 30, 2013)

I liked it. Pretty safe and functinal, but a fitting end. I've had enough of 'edgy', it's time for BB's bed!


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 30, 2013)

yardbird said:


> Well I was up at 4.30 anyway so it just had to be The Walter White show.
> 
> Very good.
> 
> ...



It (and HOW ANOTHER CAMERA SHOT ON THE STEVIA) was a bit telegraphed (relative to BB's usual subtle-ness.


----------



## Smyz (Sep 30, 2013)

That was perfection.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 30, 2013)

Very much enjoyed it, particularly Jesse's final scene


----------



## Smyz (Sep 30, 2013)

Smyz said:


> I've been reading too much about this.
> 
> The other strong theory is based on a song about cowboy in love with a girl called Feleena. The lyrics fit very well. Just not the spelling.



This is the song that was on the tape in the car that Walt stole. He was humming it when he was rigging up the gun mechanism.


----------



## Supine (Sep 30, 2013)

Great finish. End of an era.


----------



## poului (Sep 30, 2013)

OK, two relatively minor details I did like...



Spoiler



Uncle Jack's cowardly attempt to bargain for life while still trying look like the man by smoking a cigarette. It couldn't have been any more sweeter seeing that fail so hard. 

Despite having undoubtedly had 6 months of Marie's slanted feedback, Skyler still ultimately sides with Walt over her. It's clear from the phone call that she's absolutely sick to death of the one-upping twat. I don't want to get into the whole misogyny debate but Skyler's by far the most sympathetic character in the show and this last scene confirmed it.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 30, 2013)

Satisfying ending really, no exhaustive essays to be written about what might have happemned a la The Sopranos.
In hindsight Walt had to die - the man had terminal cancer anyway, what would be the point in keeping him alive.
I loved the fact he gave Skyler the lottery ticket with Hank's location.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 30, 2013)

So it wasn't a terrible final ending. Pretty much everything wrapped up, no major plot threads hanging in the air, Walt reeks righteous revenge, people who deserve to live survive, people who deserve to die get killed.  

But it wasn't the ending I wanted. I wanted something that would blow my mind, something that would both rap things up properly and make me reappraise everything that had happened up to that point. I wanted the best ending ever.  And it was just alright. It was predictable. Everyone's been saying for the last week that the nazis had to die. 

Oh well, that's what comes of overinflated expectations.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 30, 2013)

Also, why did Walt kill Lydia? I can't think of anything she did to him (that he knew about - obvi there was Todd and co threatening Skyler, but Walt found out about this after he'd done the deed...).


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 30, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> So it wasn't a terrible final ending...


aren't we putting spoilers on this stuff? 



Spoiler



Given Lydia was so constantly kill happy about knocking off people who could identify her, she was a bit of a liability in general. Besides that, she was behind putting more blue meth out there


----------



## D'wards (Sep 30, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> aren't we putting spoilers on this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nah, thread says spoilers in the title woonit.

Plus as previously discussed, anyone who doesn't want to see spoilers should have the good sense not to look at this thread until they've seen the latest episode


----------



## D'wards (Sep 30, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Also, why did Walt kill Lydia? I can't think of anything she did to him (that he knew about - obvi there was Todd and co threatening Skyler, but Walt found out about this after he'd done the deed...).


 Thats not a bad point either really. I suppose she did sanction the murder of those other dealers, but Walt didn't know that. Maybe she was a tie to his meth-cooking ways that may have made things awkward for Skyler if the cops investigated it all.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 30, 2013)

Maybe they could have had Walt sitting there in his final moments, examining some blue meth, checking the colour and consistancy. Perhaps even locating the testing equipment and it coming up 99, and Walt smiling wryly to himself.
They say the mark of a good drama is when you wonder what the characters did after its finished. Wonder what Saul and Jesse will do.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 30, 2013)

I sighed when I clicked the download link for this last episode. What can I say? Brilliant, brilliant, brilliant. The whole thing from the first episode to the last. It ended how I wanted it to end.  A few episodes before the end I read a quote from Vince Gilligan that said 'the end can be viewed as a kind of victory for Walt' I'd go along with that.  Sad that it's all over, happy it's not going to drag on and tire itself out and very happy it ended the way it did. Brilliant 

See ya Breaking Bad


----------



## BlackSpecs (Sep 30, 2013)

I thought it was very shakespearean .... loved it !!! 10 out of 10


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 30, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Thats not a bad point either really. I suppose she did sanction the murder of those other dealers, but Walt didn't know that. Maybe she was a tie to his meth-cooking ways that may have made things awkward for Skyler if the cops investigated it all.



Just doesn't seem so neatly wrapped up as most other things. 

As a character, she was certainly corrupted to the point where death was arguably deserved. But I just don't think Walt had sufficient motivation to do so. It also may have been more in keeping with her "do the dirt but somehow avoid getting your hands dirty" style to have escaped and carried on dealing/importing or whatever it is she did.

Tell you what that show needed; a wire style end of season montage. Saul settling into his new life, Marie at hanks funeral, Flynn getting his 18 birthday present, Gretchen and Elliot hiring body guards, Skylar cutting a deal with the DEA, Jesse.... I don't know - what would Jesse do next?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 30, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> As a character, she was certainly corrupted to the point where death was arguably deserved. But I just don't think Walt had sufficient motivation to do so. It also may have been more in keeping with her "do the dirt but somehow avoid getting your hands dirty" style to have escaped and carried on dealing/importing or whatever it is she did.



Come on it's obvious why she had to get it. Apart from her deserving it he knew that the blue meth was still out there, he knew it was still reaching the czech republic and there's only one way it was able to do that, he also knew Jesse was cooking it because no one else can cook it anything close to the way Walt does. He also knew that Skyler had seen her at the carwash so it still could come back on her in some way, he wasn't to know Skyler had been visited by the nazis or that she wasn't going to say anything to the DEA until after he'd met Lydia and Todd.   It's also more pressure on Skyler from the DEA overall 'we're still finding your husband's blue meth, where is he? Where is he cooking, tell me what you know' etc.

Let's not forget the arrogance of the man too, 'You're still cooking my meth? My formula? How fucking dare you' I wouldn't be surprised if that came into it too. That seems to me plenty of motive to wipe her from existence.

Edit: Ha I keep thinking of more motives. Walt would also have known what Lydia is like in covering her arse, paying people to kill the people who can implicate her.  She did effectively pay Walt to kill Mike's guys in prison by offering him shipping to the czech republic. It stands to reason she'd pay others to bump off Skyler, in fact she did! and Walt, being as smart as he is, would've figured that out.


----------



## youngian (Sep 30, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Edit: Ha I keep thinking of more motives. Walt would also have known what Lydia is like in covering her arse, paying people to kill the people who can implicate her. She did effectively pay Walt to kill Mike's guys in prison by offering him shipping to the czech republic. It stands to reason she'd pay others to bump off Skyler, in fact she did! and Walt, being as smart as he is, would've figured that out.



And whatsmore she would want to start production again which means tracking down Jessie. Apart from Walter wanting to give Jesse a break it could see the possibilty of her leaning on Skyler to provide a lead (through threatening the family) as to Jessie's whereabouts.



Doctor Carrot said:


> Let's not forget the arrogance of the man too, 'You're still cooking my meth? My formula? How fucking dare you' I wouldn't be surprised if that came into it too. That seems to me plenty of motive to wipe her from existence.



Quite, its fitting to the drama and to Walt's psyche (both his ego and whats left of his clouded morality) that the Blue meth should die along with him.

Also Todd's gang were not much of an adversary compared to Gus Fring or Hank. Lydia is a much more slippery shadowy figure to take down.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 30, 2013)

I thought letting Todd survive the machine gun so Jesse could do him was a nice touch. (In my head, I was thinking "yeah, bitch!")


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 30, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Tell you what that show needed; a wire style end of season montage. Saul settling into his new life, Marie at hanks funeral, Flynn getting his 18 birthday present, Gretchen and Elliot hiring body guards, Skylar cutting a deal with the DEA, Jesse.... I don't know - what would Jesse do next?



When that song started playing right at the end I was thinking, 'please god don't do a montage'


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 30, 2013)

I can't watch this until at least this evening cos my computer is completely fucked


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 30, 2013)

i'm surprised they didn't kill jesse.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 30, 2013)

poului said:


> OK, two relatively minor details I did like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Skyler's last scene was excellent. In terms of emotional payoff, that was the bit that felt like an ending for me. Walt finally admitting to his true motives and not asking to be fogiven or telling skyler about the money he'd left for Flynn or explaining about the phone call from the previous episode. He does nothing to try to redeem himself because he knows he's beyond redemption. 

The shootout at the end was just something that had to be done to tie up the plot. I did enjoy it though, but then you can't go wrong with a roomfull of nazis getting cut down by a machine gun.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 30, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I can't watch this until at least this evening cos my computer is completely fucked



Then GTFO this thread


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 30, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I can't watch this until at least this evening cos my computer is completely fucked



Yeah stop reading this thread, frogwoman! You'll ruin it for yourself


----------



## youngian (Sep 30, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Tell you what that show needed; a wire style end of season montage. Saul settling into his new life, Marie at hanks funeral, Flynn getting his 18 birthday present, Gretchen and Elliot hiring body guards, Skylar cutting a deal with the DEA, Jesse.... I don't know - what would Jesse do next?



That would have been satisfying. There is enough material for a one off feature length sequel based around the the missing money.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 30, 2013)

youngian said:


> That would have been satisfying. There is enough material for a one off feature length sequel based around the the missing money.



And Jesse - what will happen to Jesse? Will he do time? Will he go on the lam? Will he crack under the pressure of his guilt and trauma? What would happen if the cops got him? Would he get credit for helping Hank? Would they even be aware of the extent of his crimes (which include at least a couple of murders, accessory to loads more, drug manufacture...)?  Could he end up being seen as a victim, or even a hero?

There's so much unanswered with Jesse. His character arc wasn't really resolved. Him refusing to shoot Walt, the "Do it yourself", that was a great line, but it wasn't enough for me!


----------



## keybored (Sep 30, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Tell you what that show needed; a wire style end of season montage. Saul settling into his new life, Marie at hanks funeral, Flynn getting his 18 birthday present, Gretchen and Elliot hiring body guards, Skylar cutting a deal with the DEA...



...Huell still sat in that fucking hotel room.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 30, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> There's so much unanswered with Jesse. His character arc wasn't really resolved. Him refusing to shoot Walt, the "Do it yourself", that was a great line, but it wasn't enough for me!



The last shot of him shows him similing, that was kinda enough for me. That and the fact he got to kill Todd. I wasn't expecting them to wrap up every character's arc tbh, it was always Walt's story and it ended with him.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 30, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> The last shot of him shows him similing, that was kinda enough for me. That and the fact he got to kill Todd. I wasn't expecting them to wrap up every character's arc tbh, it was always Walt's story and it ended with him.



Yeah, you're right. I just clearly wanted so much more from the final show than the writers felt they should give. If you see me blabbering nonsense about how mikes granddaughter needs her own spin off show, or maybe they could write an episode of Casualty where Badger shows up, just ignore me.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 30, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Yeah, you're right. I just clearly wanted so much more from the final show than the writers felt they should give. If you see me blabbering nonsense about how mikes granddaughter needs her own spin off show, or maybe they could write an episode of Casualty where Badger shows up, just ignore me.



I was worried they would rush it and try and cram in too much exposition/resolution but it was the same old BB of well-paced and carefully constructed scenes. It would have been easy to sacrifice the overall look and tone of the show by making the finale too action-packed, instead there was nothing that didn't need to be there. At the end it felt like both Walt and Vince Gilligan knew exactly what they were doing.


----------



## girasol (Sep 30, 2013)

oooh, I like living dangerously, I'm here without yet seeing the last episode   Just have to remember not to read anything.  Can't wait for tonight!!!!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 30, 2013)

girasol said:


> oooh, I like living dangerously, I'm here without yet seeing the last episode   Just have to remember not to read anything.  Can't wait for tonight!!!!



The ending is amazing. They all get on a big boat, crash into an iceberg and then sink!


----------



## keybored (Sep 30, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> The ending is amazing. They all get on a big boat, crash into an iceberg and then sink!



Stop lying.

Last scene is Walt Jr limping along the pavement and his limp starts getting better until he's walking normally. Saul Goodman gives him a knowing nod as he holds open a car door for him. Walt Jr puts on Heisenberg hat and gets into the car, which Saul drives away.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 30, 2013)

keybored said:


> Stop lying.
> 
> Last scene is Walt Jr limping along the pavement and his limp starts getting better until he's walking normally. Saul Goodman gives him a knowing nod as he holds open a car door for him. Walt Jr puts on Heisenberg hat and gets into the car, which Saul drives away.


 Not true. In the last scene Walt and Jesse are tied to a post together, whilst the nazis are opening the barrels of money they excavated. Walt urges Jesse to look away, and all strange ghosts fly out of the barrels and the nazis all start melting, in scenes largely too graphic for PG rating and they'd-never-get-away-with-it-these-days.


----------



## Ranu (Sep 30, 2013)

I really enjoyed it.  It delivered in every way and stayed true to its roots.  It seems the critics agree.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-24328751


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 30, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> There's so much unanswered with Jesse. His character arc wasn't really resolved. Him refusing to shoot Walt, the "Do it yourself", that was a great line, but it wasn't enough for me!



One thought that just occurred, maybe the scene with Jesse making his box was a flashforward rather than a daydream. Either way, I like the ambiguity of it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 30, 2013)

The entire internet is demanding to know what happened to Huell. There's just no pleasing some people.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 30, 2013)

Out of interest who do we think Walt bought the big fuck off gun from? I assume off the same bloke he bought the snub nose from.  It's the only question I have that isn't answered conclusively, that and whether Huell ever left the hotel room.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 30, 2013)

Ranu said:


> I really enjoyed it.  It delivered in every way and stayed true to its roots.  It seems the critics agree.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-24328751



The second review makes a good point. We still don't know for certain exactly what happened between Walt, Gretchen and Elliot.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 30, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Out of interest who do we think Walt bought the big fuck off gun from? I assume off the same bloke he bought the snub nose from.  It's the only question I have that isn't answered conclusively, that and whether Huell ever left the hotel room.



It's America remember? He probably bought it at Wal-Mart.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 30, 2013)

I liked the scene with Jesse making the box. That was the box he said he made (in season 1), and sold for weed. That was his happy place. 

Loved the last episode. It was absolutely the ending BB needed.


----------



## keybored (Sep 30, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Out of interest who do we think Walt bought the big fuck off gun from? I assume off the same bloke he bought the snub nose from.  It's the only question I have that isn't answered conclusively, that and whether Huell ever left the hotel room.


You need to watch the intro to Season 5 Episode 1. But yes, same arms dealer as before.


----------



## yardbird (Sep 30, 2013)

[


keybored said:


> Stop lying.
> 
> Last scene is Walt Jr limping along the pavement and his limp starts getting better until he's walking normally. Saul Goodman gives him a knowing nod as he holds open a car door for him. Walt Jr puts on Heisenberg hat and gets into the car, which Saul drives away.



......and like that, he's gone.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 30, 2013)

Dying in the meth lab to absolve Jesse of all responsibility.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 30, 2013)

keybored said:


> You need to watch the intro to Season 5 Episode 1. But yes, same arms dealer as before.



Haha nice one


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 30, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> Dying in the meth lab to absolve Jesse of all responsibility.



Didn't think of that. Nice touch.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 30, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> Dying in the meth lab to absolve Jesse of all responsibility.



I thought it was more to be in the place of his proudest achievement, but that's a nice thought.

brilliant. Fantastic series and I like it being neatly wrapped up for the most part. I don't need to know what Jessie does, he's happy to be alive and that's enough for me.
Never found out who Gus was and why the cartel didn't kill him in the flashback either.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 30, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I thought it was more to be in the place of his proudest achievement, but that's a nice thought.



Barely anything is accidental in BB, this would be especially true in the final 5 mins. They lost Walt for months so it would make sense (to them) that he was cooking the blue meth with the Nazis.


----------



## yardbird (Sep 30, 2013)

Casually cruising urban.
Forums.
books, films, TV, radio & writing
" anyone watching Breaking Bad? "

 Supper and laptop 
It's three episodes in I find.
Naughty Stream I find to watch it.
So I go to the start  and  start.
Bedtime and supper plates still on table - I've not moved.1. 2 .3 
When's the next one?
So who the fuck was it that started me watching a silly TV program every monday  morn ?
Sod You.
Thank you  < with a pork-pie hat.


----------



## keybored (Sep 30, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> Barely anything is accidental in BB, this would be especially true in the final 5 mins. They lost Walt for months so it would make sense (to them) that he was cooking the blue meth with the Nazis.


Car stolen from New Hampshire?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 30, 2013)

One of the most, if not the most epic shows I've ever seen. I only started watching the whole lot about 2 weeks ago so have had the pleasure of episode after episode right to the final conclusion... 

Seeing it like that really ramped up the tension from show to show.. What a story

Now what can I watch?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 30, 2013)

Mumbles274 said:


> Now what can I watch?



Boardwalk Empire is still rattling along nicely. That's about the only ongoing drama series I've got any interest in atm.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 30, 2013)

That was utterly fantastic. Nothing more to say really


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 30, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> Barely anything is accidental in BB, this would be especially true in the final 5 mins. They lost Walt for months so it would make sense (to them) that he was cooking the blue meth with the Nazis.



He gave himself away by making that phone call from New Hampshire though, and they've clearly found his little cabin with its backlog of Albquerque newspapers 

e2a: With Hank and Gomie gone maybe nobody at the police/DEA even knows about Jessie though.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Badger and Skinny Pete. Hitmen yo.


----------



## keybored (Sep 30, 2013)

Biggest closure for me was Walt finally making Jesse his robot


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 30, 2013)

https://mega.co.nz/#!bFEQECyT!QXJa5FFwXRWWBVkm0r3wlwZJlBUTpRzNkr72osFRxvc


Talking Bad here if anyone wants it


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2013)

A good way to end I reckon.  Most of the main plots were tied up, but there's still plenty of unanswered questions too.  Plus you got to see some Nazis getting their comeuppance 

Am I just imagining it, or was the car Walt drove into the compound the same model that Mike used to drive?  When he's driving in it reminded me of the bits where Mike and Jesse were driving around a while back.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 30, 2013)

That did the job.


----------



## girasol (Sep 30, 2013)

yeah, quite satisfied with that.  It felt like it only lasted 30 minutes, the final episode, but apparently not...  Poor Jesse, I bet he curses the day he and Walt got together...  I would have been gutted if he died!

I did guess the ricin was in the sweetener as soon as she stirred her tea...


----------



## keybored (Sep 30, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Am I just imagining it, or was the car Walt drove into the compound the same model that Mike used to drive?  When he's driving in it reminded me of the bits where Mike and Jesse were driving around a while back.



It wouldn't surprise me, he pretty much _was_ Mike for a lot of that episode. Especially at Gretchen and Elliot's.



> _Elliot_, if we're going to go that way, you'll need a _bigger knife_


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 30, 2013)

girasol said:


> I did guess the ricin was in the sweetener as soon as she stirred her tea...



Someone on reddit nailed that over a year ago. I was quite impressed.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 30, 2013)

Had an hour or so to mull it over.

Hmmm. Good as it was, they did basically take the "safe" option. Those that should have died, did. Walt dead, nazis dead, money will go to Walt Jnr, Marie will get peace coz they will find Hanks body, Jesse got away etc.

All a bit neat and tidy really.

Would have been nice to have a surprise or two in there, or at least a cliffhanger/some ambiguity.


----------



## girasol (Sep 30, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> The ending is amazing. They all get on a big boat, crash into an iceberg and then sink!



 I didn't dare coming back to read an alert on this thread, therefore I didn't read this until just now, i.e. after I watched the end


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2013)

Has anyone sussed why Walt left his watch (the one Jesse bought for his birthday?) on top of the pay phone at the start?


----------



## keybored (Sep 30, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Has anyone sussed why Walt left his watch (the one Jesse bought for his birthday?) on top of the pay phone at the start?


I read elsewhere that Vince Gilligan explained it on Talking Bad...



> He said the artsy reason is because it's something jesse gave him, and he realizes he's not on good terms with jesse and doesn't want his watch.
> 
> Then he says the actual reason they did it is because in the flashforward in 5A he didn't have his watch on.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 30, 2013)

girasol said:


> ...I did guess the ricin was in the sweetener as soon as she stirred her tea...


Thing is..Lydia always takes a window seat...but Walt wouldn't have known which one...there were a few.  I bet all of them had a ricin sweetener.


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 30, 2013)

And so it ends.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 30, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Thing is..Lydia always takes a window seat...but Walt wouldn't have known which one...there were a few.  I bet all of them had a ricin sweetener.



Nah he wouldn't have hurt anyone else! when she sat in her seat there was only one in the tray.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 30, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Nah he wouldn't have hurt anyone else! ...


em...he blew up a bomb in an old peoples' home


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 30, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Badger and Skinny Pete. Hitmen yo.



When he said 'the two best hitmen west of the Misissippi' I somehow knew it would be those two. Glad they got a curtain call, shame Huell didn't


----------



## madamv (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice. Nice round off.  

Thanks good people of urban for helping me see into the programme rather than just watching it.  I've really enjoyed it with you all.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 30, 2013)

madamv said:


> Nice. Nice round off.
> 
> Thanks good people of urban for helping me see into the programme rather than just watching it.  I've really enjoyed it with you all.



I love big TV series shown in parallel with the States. It's like a group experience, I've enjoyed speculating about BB on here and other places as much as the show itself. 

Netflix really pulled it out of the bag showing it next day. Felt good to be able to watch it legally (and support the makers of the show) without hunting torrent sites. HBO I'm looking at you.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 30, 2013)

Disclaimer: it was brilliant of course. deeply satisfying on a dramatic level, some absolutely awesome camera/cinematography/lighting work, pace never slacked and it let you catch up with everyone you cared at all about. (*except maybe Huell of course.)

Now for the obligatory urban bunfight gratuitous beef heretical thought: it was too kindhearted by half. I was expecting/hoping for something with much more bite and a snap of that good old blackhearted malice and mischief which you get at other moments. (and that doesn't have to mean gore or gunplay, either.) It could have thrown in some absolutely outrageous twist, or gone fullbore social satire, or done a more marxist (or maybe wire-like genius) montage showing how the wheels of industry keep grinding away. Instead we ended up rooting for Walt, and walt got to have a final goodbye to skyler and caress holly's little head; jesse got away in one piece rather than (more likely) dying of torture/malnutrition/neglect/despair, and to reconcile with Walt . 

My 'least likely ending' prediction was group hugs, learning and reconciliation and that's more or less what happened dammit!

detail I liked best of all: walt spying on walt jr through the laundry block and it looks pretty much like they are living in the projects. oh the middle-class horror. especially when set up against the glitzy polished marble walls of the ex's 1%er blingpad bought (possibly) with walt's genius inventions....


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 30, 2013)

I for one am glad there's no ambiguity and 'what does it all mean' chin scratching guff.  I'm sick of post modern toss like that, this was just brilliant, intelligent in a non wanky way, fun, practically forced you to get involved and think about all the characters and story and then wrapped it up beautifully at the end.  The ending was absolutely perfect for me and I'm so thankful there wasn't a fucking montage!


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 30, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> One thought that just occurred, maybe the scene with Jesse making his box was a flashforward rather than a daydream. Either way, I like the ambiguity of it.


I think it was a story he told other addicts while they were in the circle in rehab.  Series 3?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 1, 2013)

Arghh it's over. I will miss it, even if some episodes left me feeling morbidly contemplative and morose. What a journey! That was artful


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 1, 2013)

I was kinda expecting Walt's trousers to feature somewhere again. Maybe they should have cut to them still out in the desert after the credits


----------



## electroplated (Oct 1, 2013)

he  told  story of how he made the box and sold it to buy weed early on didn't he?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 1, 2013)

electroplated said:


> he  told  story of how he made the box and sold it to buy weed early on didn't he?



Yeah he did. I thought at first when he told the story he was using the box as a metaphor for his meth and the uptight teacher he talked about giving it a poor mark was Walt.  That may still be the case and Jesse was just daydreaming, it was mentioned in talking bad and Aaron Paul did say it was a daydream and because Jesse sees himself as an artist. Either way it doesn't matter really but it was a nice touch.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 1, 2013)

So what's everyone's favourite scene from the whole thing? For me it's this, for my money this is one of the finest scenes ever to be witnessed on the big or small screen and that's largely down to the cinematography of it, particularly at the end of it when the camera is lifting up it captures so much in that slow moving shot and it just looks amazing.  Simple shots like that are usually the most powerful IMO.


----------



## keybored (Oct 1, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I was kinda expecting Walt's trousers to feature somewhere again. Maybe they should have cut to them still out in the desert after the credits


Been done, when he's rolling the barrel in the desert after his Chrysler breaks down he passes the trousers.

Edit: Hold on, did you mean a third time?


----------



## keybored (Oct 1, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> So what's everyone's favourite scene from the whole thing? For me it's this, for my money this is one of the finest scenes ever to be witnessed on the big or small screen and that's largely down to the cinematography of it, particularly at the end of it when the camera is lifting up it captures so much in that slow moving shot and it just looks amazing.  Simple shots like that are usually the most powerful IMO.



Heisenberg dies in the same pose on the floor of the meth lab that Walter White died in the crawlspace :'(


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 1, 2013)

keybored said:


> Heisenberg dies in the same pose on the floor of the meth lab that Walter White died in the crawlspace :'(



Damn good point I hadn't thought of that, it just makes that scene even better now!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 1, 2013)

keybored said:


> Been done, when he's rolling the barrel in the desert after his Chrysler breaks down he passes the trousers.
> 
> Edit: Hold on, did you mean a third time?


I was thinking more a "life goes on" type of shot after the main ending


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2013)

keybored said:


> Heisenberg dies in the same pose on the floor of the meth lab that Walter White died in the crawlspace :'(



Nice. I hadn't thought of it like that, but watching that scene again, you're right. That's when WW died. And the crawl space looks a bit like the hole in the ground for a burial. And that kind of shot is sometimes used to zoom out on a coffin when funerals are shown in films.


----------



## keybored (Oct 1, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Thing is..Lydia always takes a window seat...but Walt wouldn't have known which one...there were a few.  I bet all of them had a ricin sweetener.


It was always the same table.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah the foreshadowing throughout has been superb. This is another fine example of it.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 1, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> So what's everyone's favourite scene from the whole thing?



Really it's the end of S4 when Gus exits Salamancar's room, though I'm gonna say the day Walt explains to Gale how he can't cook with him, before Jessie enters the Fring superlab for the first time...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 1, 2013)

personal fave was hank interviewing mike, telling him about his money they've managed to trace.  Learned a lot about mike and his background, Hank was on top form, fuckin wit his suspect, although Mike was clearly not intimidated.  

Not a particularly important scene, but thoroughly entertaining and really well written. Smart, sharp, funny, imaginative dialogue.


----------



## Smyz (Oct 1, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Also, why did Walt kill Lydia? I can't think of anything she did to him (that he knew about - obvi there was Todd and co threatening Skyler, but Walt found out about this after he'd done the deed...).


Skyler told him about the Nazis visiting and threatening her to keep quiet about Lydia. He knew Skyler wouldn't be safe whilst she could implicate Lydia. Remember her telling Todd that threatening her for silence wasn't enough?


----------



## Smyz (Oct 1, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I thought it was more to be in the place of his proudest achievement, but that's a nice thought.
> 
> brilliant. Fantastic series and I like it being neatly wrapped up for the most part. I don't need to know what Jessie does, he's happy to be alive and that's enough for me.
> Never found out who Gus was and why the cartel didn't kill him in the flashback either.


It is hinted that Gus has high up political connections in Chile in the cartel flashback scene.


----------



## Smyz (Oct 1, 2013)

keybored said:


> Heisenberg dies in the same pose on the floor of the meth lab that Walter White died in the crawlspace :'(


And also the same spinning shot used on the CT scanner for his cancer.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 1, 2013)

Smyz said:


> It is hinted that Gus has high up political connections in Chile in the cartel flashback scene.



Yes, that was what I was referring to, and we never got to find out what that was.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2013)

Good end. Not a massive plot twist or shock but wrapped it up nicely I thought. 

Hopefully Jesse will feature in the Saul spin off programme.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 1, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> So what's everyone's favourite scene from the whole thing? For me it's this, for my money this is one of the finest scenes ever to be witnessed on the big or small screen and that's largely down to the cinematography of it, particularly at the end of it when the camera is lifting up it captures so much in that slow moving shot and it just looks amazing.  Simple shots like that are usually the most powerful IMO.



Walt sitting in Hank's office getting all teary-eyed about Skyler and the kids, knowing this will force Hank to leave the room so he can plant the bug. Not only do we see how good Walt is at predicting someone's reactions and planning accordingly but it shows how Walt is more than willing to sacrifice his dignity, or anything else for that matter, to get what he wants. Dean Norris is particularly good in that scene.

The train robbery as well, that was pretty awesome.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2013)

My favourite scene was at the end of series one when you see the flash forward of Walt with no hair, walking across the concrete in that rough-looking neighborhood, having just blown up that dealer whose name I forget.

For the entire episode I couldn't work out how it got to that point but then when it happens, it just makes sense. And that, for me, was when the show really kicked in.


----------



## mack (Oct 1, 2013)

Wrapped up very nicely I thought, lots of mixed emotions for me, happy, sad, relieved.

Favorite moment was when Jesse and Walt are stuck inside the RV with Hank outside trying to get in.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 1, 2013)

"Fuck you! And your eyebrows!"


----------



## girasol (Oct 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> My favourite scene was at the end of series one when you see the flash forward of Walt with no hair, walking across the concrete in that rough-looking neighborhood, having just blown up that dealer whose name I forget.
> 
> For the entire episode I couldn't work out how it got to that point but then when it happens, it just makes sense. And that, for me, was when the show really kicked in.



You mean Tuco Salamanca, end of series 1, iirc?  Yeah!


----------



## Yetman (Oct 1, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Walt sitting in Hank's office getting all teary-eyed about Skyler and the kids, knowing this will force Hank to leave the room so he can plant the bug. Not only do we see how good Walt is at predicting someone's reactions and planning accordingly but it shows how Walt is more than willing to sacrifice his dignity, or anything else for that matter, to get what he wants.



This, compared to how terrible he was at lying in the first season when trying to cover up his actions to Skyler. He slowly got better at it til he became a master of deceit.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 1, 2013)

My favourite scene was the big song and dance number after then end credits of the last episode.


----------



## Ranu (Oct 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Good end. Not a massive plot twist or shock but wrapped it up nicely I thought.
> 
> Hopefully Jesse will feature in the Saul spin off programme.



The spin-off is a prequel, so Jesse won't be in it.  Huell on the other hand...


----------



## nogojones (Oct 1, 2013)

Ding


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2013)

Ranu said:


> The spin-off is a prequel, so Jesse won't be in it.  Huell on the other hand...


Where has everyone got this idea that it will be a prequel? I read the article announcing it and there was nothing in it which suggested prequel.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Where has everyone got this idea that it will be a prequel? I read the article announcing it and there was nothing in it which suggested prequel.


Well, two things. One, Saul has gone off for a new life/identity, so that would make a sequel a bit tricky. Two, AMC have announced that it will be a prequel.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Well, two things. One, Saul has gone off for a new life/identity, so that would make a sequel a bit tricky. Two, AMC have announced that it will be a prequel.


Fair enough. I'm sure that article has been updated since I read it. 

Thanks


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 1, 2013)

favourite part? could only be: Magnets, bitch! Science!








(*although I had a pang of conscience about how much other irreplaceable evidence in cases of murder/rape/evil had been destroyed as well, which had nothing at all to do with Walt or Jesse)


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2013)

slightly disappointing ending, a real 'crowd pleaser' that just didn't fit with the rest of the show.

and just absurd in too many places. 

Walt somehow went back to his shack to pick up the 9mill, and the police never noticed? Please.

The nazi's just going, 'oh okay,. I wont kill you, I'll make sure the whole gang is together first' - I don't think so. 

And Jesse should have been so weak from being manacled like that for _months _that there was no chance he could have killed Todd (altho his near escape last week was even more ludicrous)


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 1, 2013)

belboid said:


> disappointing ending, a real 'crowd pleaser' that just didn't fit with the rest of the show.
> 
> and just absurd in too many places.



Haha it always makes me laugh when people complain about things being not realistic enough in films or TV programs.  It's a fucking film or TV program, the whole point of watching them is to escape from reality.  



> Walt somehow went back to his shack to pick up the 9mill, and the police never noticed? Please.



Perhaps but then you don't know the time frames do you? You don't how long it would've taken to assemble the police to get to some pissant mountain town in the middle of nowhere.  It's also probable the police weren't even aware of that shack.



> The nazi's just going, 'oh okay,. I wont kill you, I'll make sure the whole gang is together first' - I don't think so.



Yeah could go along with that but then why bother? You can pick holes in it all day.  You could point out how convenient it all was that Andrea happened to have a little brother who happened to be the killer of Jesse's friend Combo, or how convenient it was that Walt happened to have been there at the exact same time to run over the gangster Jesse was about to be killed by. 



> And Jesse should have been so weak from being manacled like that for _months[/] that there was no chance he could have killed Todd (altho his near escape last week was even more ludicrous)_



Again probably true but I think you underestimate the power of adrenaline. Do prisoners of war who escape when half starved and weak fit the bill of being 'absurd and not realistic enough?'

Fair enough you're disappointed in it but it seems to me you're just picking for the sake of picking to separate yourself from everyone else who's praising it.  If there were plot holes then yeah different story but your criticism just seems to be 'oh yeah right as if that would happen in real life.'

A cyborg travelling back through time to kill the future leader of a human resistance in a war that hasn't even started yet? Oh yeah right as if that would happen


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 1, 2013)

belboid said:


> disappointing ending, a real 'crowd pleaser' that just didn't fit with the rest of the show.
> 
> and just absurd in too many places.
> 
> ...



And why didn't the Nazis check the boot of Walt's car?
And how did the police come so quick? Who called them?

Dude, there are plot holes in every BB episode.
That's what makes it so fun.
You seen Game of Thrones? Less plot holes but does it make it more realistic?


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Haha it always makes me laugh when people complain about things being not realistic enough in films or TV programs.  It's a fucking film or TV program, the whole point of watching them is to escape from reality.


that's _one of_ the reasons for watching, its far from being the only one.



> Perhaps but then you don't know the time frames do you? You don't how long it would've taken to assemble the police to get to some pissant mountain town in the middle of nowhere.  It's also probable the police weren't even aware of that shack.


its only New Hampshire, not New Zealand. As it would take Walt at least 4 hours to get back to his shack (which the police would know about as it was bought legally, even if they wouldnt immediately put two and two together).  e2a: we also know it isnt that long, because Walt's whisky is still on the bar when the police get there



> Yeah could go along with that but then why bother?


because it broke then tension by making the entire room i was in go 'oh, come on'



> Again probably true but I think you underestimate the power of adrenaline. Do prisoners of war who escape when half starved and weak fit the bill of being 'absurd and not realistic enough?'


sorry, but tish and tosh. They've been (mostly) realistic throughout the entire show, so its disappointing they stopped doing so. I dont think it would really have taken much for them to come up with a more realistic ending, even if it wouldn't be one that gave the viewer the same visceral thrill.

It certainly wasn't a _wholly _disappointing ending, but it was too neat. The Gretchen/Elliot set up was very nicely done, and the final scene with Skyler was superb. But Lydia's demise had been so thoroughly signposted, everyone in the world apart from her n Todd knew it was going to happen. The gunfire was most inventive, but just check back thru this thread and see all the people (okay, at least two) who were going 'please don't let it finish with a big shoot out with the nazis' - and yet, it did.

There should just have been a bit more comeuppance for Walt.  We knew he was going to die from the beginning of the show, considering everything he went through and put everyone else through, he shouldn't really have been allowed to choose his own time and way of dying.
_



			A cyborg travelling back through time to kill the future leader of a human resistance in a war that hasn't even started yet? Oh yeah right as if that would happen 

Click to expand...

_dont be a complete eejit. That works perfectly well within its genre and style, if T suddenly turned up to save Walt, you'd be complaining all right.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 1, 2013)

Just thinking back to all the BB episodes.
My fav was the introduction of Gus Fring and his revenge on the cartel...
Great TV. 
Emotional....
Sad to see it end.


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> And why didn't the Nazis check the boot of Walt's car?
> And how did the police come so quick? Who called them?
> 
> Dude, there are plot holes in every BB episode.
> ...


there are plot holes and plot chasms. 

Why would the nazis bother to check his boot, he wasnt ever getting back to it.

And they (clearly) weren't so far away as to be completely out of earshot when 1000 rounds of sub-machine gun are being fired off.

Plot holes werent what made BB great, or fun, it was intelligent plotting, believable characters, and a cracking script.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 1, 2013)

Does anyone know the significance of the Walt's watch?


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> Does anyone know the significance of the Walt's watch?


Hardwick asks about Walt inexplicably leaving his watch at the gas station’s phone booth. Gilligan confesses that there’s the two reasons: a cool, artsy-fartsy reason that he and the writing team made up and a real reason. The real reason is due to continuity, since Walt did not have the watch on at Denny’s during the first season 5 flash-forward. The artsy-fartsy reason is that Walt didn’t need the watch anymore as he was about to encounter Jesse, who gave him the watch, for the last time.
http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/09/30/talking-bad-react-series-finale/


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 1, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> Does anyone know the significance of the Walt's watch?


 
They pointed that out on the news this morning.  Evidently it was to cover a continuity error.  In the original flashback scene, he didn't have a watch on.


----------



## keybored (Oct 1, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> The train robbery as well, that was pretty awesome.



That spawned the best .gif from the whole series.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 1, 2013)

WW was a cunt.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 1, 2013)

belboid said:


> its only New Hampshire, not New Zealand. As it would take Walt at least 4 hours to get back to his shack (which the police would know about as it was bought legally, even if they wouldnt immediately put two and two together).  e2a: we also know it isnt that long, because Walt's whisky is still on the bar when the police get there



How do you know he didn't nick a car from outside the bar to get back to his shack? You don't. You have no idea how he made it back to the shack.  You don't need to know everything.  




> because it broke then tension by making the entire room i was in go 'oh, come on'



So you would be more satisfied if he had just turned up to to the Nazi's compound and they executed him right there and then outside the club house? That would've meant the Nazis winning and that would've been really shit.  




> sorry, but tish and tosh. They've been (mostly) realistic throughout the entire show, so its disappointing they stopped doing so. I dont think it would really have taken much for them to come up with a more realistic ending, even if it wouldn't be one that gave the viewer the same visceral thrill.



I don't think they really did stop being realistic, not in any major way anyway.  I think it's perfectly plausible for a man of Jack's arrogance to mug him off before having him executed, certainly more so to not want it done in his living room.   



> It certainly wasn't a _wholly _disappointing ending, but it was too neat. The Gretchen/Elliot set up was very nicely done, and the final scene with Skyler was superb. But Lydia's demise had been so thoroughly signposted, everyone in the world apart from her n Todd knew it was going to happen. The gunfire was most inventive, but just check back thru this thread and see all the people (okay, at least two) who were going 'please don't let it finish with a big shoot out with the nazis' - and yet, it did.



I'm glad it was neat really, as I said earlier I'm bored of all the normal postmodern wank that seems fashionable lately.  I mean I was fine the Sopranos ending, it's perfectly obvious what happened but it spawned all this faux intellectual shit that still drones on today.  It's just dull, we won't get that with Breaking Bad and I'm glad about that.



> There should just have been a bit more comeuppance for Walt.  We knew he was going to die from the beginning of the show, considering everything he went through and put everyone else through, he shouldn't really have been allowed to choose his own time and way of dying.



I dunno if you're aware but Giligan intended it to be a contemporary Western. What happens in Westerns? The main character is usually a bit of a cunt, he usually leaves town, then rides back into town, kills everyone he wants dead, has a last shoot out and then dies.  So looking at it through that lens, the lens intended by the writers, it was spot on.  



> dont be a complete eejit. That works perfectly well within its genre and style, if T suddenly turned up to save Walt, you'd be complaining all right.



It would certainly have been quite the twist if Arnie showed up, yes. They could've worked it in too, Arnie could've walked up to Jack and said 'I need your clothes, your boots and your motorcycle'


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 1, 2013)

keybored said:


> That spawned the best .gif from the whole series.


That makes Jessie, Walt and Todd look so evil.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 1, 2013)

I get what belboid is saying. One thing that I think appeals to a lot of people about programmes like The Wire, and to a lesser extent Breaking Bad, is the fact that a lot of what it deals with are the unpleasant moral ambiguities that are so unusual on TV but tally with our own realities.

The lack of moral ambiguities is especially true of American TV and cinema and the ending of Breaking Bad wasn't really in keeping with the fact that for most of the series it deviated from that. One thing that I think that was brilliantly done in The Wire was the montages at the end of the series which showed that there are no heroes. Drug dealers and murders, corrupt cops and politicians and so on fall and others take their place, the failures of the education system and post-industrial society continue and people suffer as they did before with no end in sight. The ending of Breaking Bad was too Disney-esque for me.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 1, 2013)

mack said:


> Wrapped up very nicely I thought, lots of mixed emotions for me, happy, sad, relieved.
> 
> Favorite moment was when Jesse and Walt are stuck inside the RV with Hank outside trying to get in.



"How did you know there were bullet holes under the tape?"

That scene was very, very cleverly done.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 1, 2013)

keybored said:


> That spawned the best .gif from the whole series.



Not a chance.


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I get what belboid is saying. One thing that I think appeals to a lot of people about programmes like The Wire, and to a lesser extent Breaking Bad, is the fact that a lot of what it deals with are the unpleasant moral ambiguities that are so unusual on TV but tally with our own realities.
> 
> The lack of moral ambiguities is especially true of American TV and cinema and the ending of Breaking Bad wasn't really in keeping with the fact that for most of the series it deviated from that. One thing that I think that was brilliantly done in The Wire was the montages at the end of the series which showed that there are no heroes. Drug dealers and murders, corrupt cops and politicians and so on fall and others take their place, the failures of the education system and post-industrial society continue and people suffer as they did before with no end in sight. The ending of Breaking Bad was too Disney-esque for me.


quite.  It wasnt bad, it certainly didnt ruin everything that preceded it, but it was a little disappointing after the brilliance of the rest of the show.

eg:



Doctor Carrot said:


> How do you know he didn't nick a car from outside the bar to get back to his shack? You don't. You have no idea how he made it back to the shack.  You don't need to know everything.


In previous episodes we _would_ have known. They make a big thing out of how hard it was for Walt to make it into town, and then its easy for him to get out??  Makes no sense. If he'd nicked a car it would be even more obvious (towns like that generally not having many roads to travel in or out on, and a stolen car being noticed quite quickly in all likelihoods.)  Sure, we can think of ways round that, but the point is, until now we havent had to. Walt's brilliant and he comes up with brilliant ways of getting himself out of a hole. Except for at the end when they couldnt think of one. Thus, a little disappointing.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

i thought the last episode was great. except i would have liked to know more about what happened with gretchen and elliot. 

also i thought that Walt didn't want to get himself out of a hole. He wanted to die.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Disclaimer: it was brilliant of course. deeply satisfying on a dramatic level, some absolutely awesome camera/cinematography/lighting work, pace never slacked and it let you catch up with everyone you cared at all about. (*except maybe Huell of course.)
> 
> Now for the obligatory urban bunfight gratuitous beef heretical thought: it was too kindhearted by half. I was expecting/hoping for something with much more bite and a snap of that good old blackhearted malice and mischief which you get at other moments. (and that doesn't have to mean gore or gunplay, either.) It could have thrown in some absolutely outrageous twist, or gone fullbore social satire, or done a more marxist (or maybe wire-like genius) montage showing how the wheels of industry keep grinding away. Instead we ended up rooting for Walt, and walt got to have a final goodbye to skyler and caress holly's little head; jesse got away in one piece rather than (more likely) dying of torture/malnutrition/neglect/despair, and to reconcile with Walt .
> 
> ...



I don't think Jesse did reconcile with Walt.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Badger and Skinny Pete. Hitmen yo.



Loved that.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

The entire point is that he wanted to die, and he also wanted Jesse to kill him because he knew he'd done him wrong


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Tand he also wanted Jesse to kill him because he knew he'd done him wrong


he wanted to give Jesse the _choice _to kill him, but still was glad when he didn't do it, imo


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

> There should just have been a bit more comeuppance for Walt. We knew he was going to die from the beginning of the show, considering everything he went through and put everyone else through, he shouldn't really have been allowed to choose his own time and way of dying.



He didn't choose his own way of dying though? he wanted jesse to kill him and Jesse refused, not wanting to give him what he wanted.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> So it wasn't a terrible final ending. Pretty much everything wrapped up, no major plot threads hanging in the air, Walt reeks righteous revenge, people who deserve to live survive, people who deserve to die get killed.
> 
> But it wasn't the ending I wanted. I wanted something that would blow my mind, something that would both rap things up properly and make me reappraise everything that had happened up to that point. I wanted the best ending ever.  And it was just alright. It was predictable. Everyone's been saying for the last week that the nazis had to die.
> 
> Oh well, that's what comes of overinflated expectations.



how shit would it have been if the nazis hadn't died???


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> how shit would it have been if the nazis hadn't died???



I'm not saying they shouldn't have died.  I just didn't want that as the ending.  I wanted something more.  Fuck knows what.  Maybe something that truly shows Walt that his actions have consequences even he can't control.  Something unexpected,  poetic,  thought provoking.  

It was a fine ending.  I can't specifically fault any aspect.  But fine doesn't do it when everything leading up to it has been brilliant.


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> He didn't choose his own way of dying though? he wanted jesse to kill him and Jesse refused, not wanting to give him what he wanted.


he chose to die in the shoot out (or pretty much did), he knew that was his final move. Whether it was Jesse (and i dont think he really _wanted_ Jesse to kill him) or not was not that important. No one caught him, he died in a manner of his own construction.


----------



## keybored (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm glad nobody here has said _deus ex machina_ yet, I don't really want to start using the block function.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 1, 2013)

Tbh I wanted a happy ending rather than drama that left open holes, 'what ifs', and a cheap ajar door if Gilligan/Cranstons pension needs an injection in a few years time. I thought of it as like the Tour De France finale procession into Paris. The race has been won, and all that needs doing is to send the event 'home' and clear it all up ready for the champers to pop for the crew at the closing credits. Even with the phenomenal pace of events in series 5, any up-and-down twist setup and execution would have just been too much to squeeze in. It was a very dense episode, that could have been stretched out over 3 or 4.

Yes, he could have been more inventive/sciencey with the nazi execution, though it was good enough I suppose. IMO it didn't nearly have the 'suspension of disbelief' of other US shows - or even compared to the early scenes and dramas with Tuco (which were, IMO, a bit too much, e.g. blow up his office in front of all his gang yet get no retribution from a known meth madman).

The main call for the anti-Nazi rambo finale was owing to the unique disposition that the audience knew something with the gun was coming up - which of course you wouldn't normally see/know.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

the only thing wrong with it is that i reckon both episodes were too short (the last one and this one) and it meant that some things weren't tied up. I wanted to know why walt was so pissed off with gretchen and elliot, i also wanted to see more of Walt Jr (RJ Mitte can really act and he was not used enough during the series). I don't understand why he wasn't given more of a bigger part and was just made to eat breakfast all the time, he really should have had a bigger role in the series because what scenes there were when he was acting were fantastic. 

I thought the last scene with Skyler was fantastic, really great acting from Walt where he told Skyler that he did it for himself and that he felt alive, which is the reason I've always thought he was really doing it.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

oh and I do think that ONE of the nazis should have got away and not died, it would have made it scarier. things like that (like all the nazis dying) dont happen like that in the real world.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2013)

The real world.....


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The real world.....



the real world where life is shit and the bad guys get away with everything. especially nazis, how many times do you hear of some second world war war criminal dying at the age of 100 or something having had a long happy life and never had to face the robot machine gun of justice? it would have been far more realistic if you'd have had one or two of them sneak off or manage to get out of the door just in time.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> the real world where life is shit and the bad guys get away with everything. especially nazis, how many times do you hear of some second world war war criminal dying at the age of 100 or something having had a long happy life and never had to face the robot machine gun of justice? it would have been far more realistic if you'd have had one or two of them sneak off or manage to get out of the door just in time.



The whole show was unrealistic. It was all escapist fantasy. Fun and smart escapist fantasy....but just a big bubble of syrupy make believe.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The whole show was unrealistic. It was all escapist fantasy. Fun and smart escapist fantasy....but just a big bubble of syrupy make believe.



Yeah but it felt completely believable. Obviously it would probably never happen that a chemistry teacher became a drug dealer but you never know, stranger things have happened in real life. It didn't feel believable that EVERY SINGLE nazi got killed. It was believable that hank died, that walt jr told his dad to fuck off and that he didn't want his money, it was believable that nazis kept jesse as a prisoner and  tied him up, because thats the sort of thing that nazis do. It wasn't so believable that badger and skinny pete were the "hitmen" but it was nice and a good touch of humour and it made me laugh anyway. 

It wasn't believable that Walt just died, having killed every single person remaining on the show who was a cunt, there was bound to be an even bigger cunt who got away. I think it should have been Todd tbh.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2013)

Two bigger cunts got away....those rich pricks.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Two bigger cunts got away....those rich pricks.



i agree. however, they didn't entirely get away because they would be so scared of the "hitmen" that they were bound to do what walt said. But yeah fair enough!


----------



## xslavearcx (Oct 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> .....the robot machine gun of justice...



best expression ive heard in a long time


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

to be honest its like a common complaint of mine when im reading books/watching films, that it's not realistic enough


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> to be honest its like a common complaint of mine when im reading books/watching films, that it's not realistic enough


Are you also disappointed that real life isn't enough like fiction?


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Are you also disappointed that real life isn't enough like fiction?



All the time


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

I like things that I watch to have a happy ending, not unrealistic but something with hope/redemption in it. that's why I liked it when Jesse was driving away laughing, when Skyler and Jesse were absolved of responsibility by Walt's actions, and I liked the huge shootout when most of the nazis got killed, I was happy with that scene except I think one nazi should have escaped to go off and be a cunt somewhere else cos that's more believable. There needs to be something to give you hope, and that's why I don't have as big a problem with the "happy" bits that everyone else seems to. I almost cried at the bit where Walt admitted his true motive to Skyler.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2013)

As much as I wanted Jessie to live, it would have been a better ending had he died. Not everything needs to end well. Especially if the show is a morality play, which it is, then surely the consequences of his actions should reflect what would really happen. He wouldn't be free. He wouldn't get away with it. He probably wouldn't have lived, had this been anything even close to real life.

I'd have been devastated as I really _wanted_ him to escape it all. But the better ending would have been the one that left a lasting impression, even if that impression was sadness.

By the end, we were made to feel for Walt, but look at what his family have been reduced to. From a huge, middle-class neighbourhood house, so a project box room and what looked like second hand clothing. Flynn was the true victim, yet that whole scene had me feeling for Walt and how he won't get to say goodbye to his boy, etc. And Skyler was obviously complicit to a certain extent, but she was definitely a victim. Look at the state she was in. And again, I'm rooting for Walt.

I don't think this is just me; I think that was intentional by the writers.

Jessie should have died, probably, and Walt should have received a less noble/wanted death.


----------



## xslavearcx (Oct 1, 2013)

i get annoyed when you get actors moving from soaps to soaps. it would be much better if the character of a soap moved from one soap to another, creating a wonderful intertextual world of soapery. for example, how much better would the shite scottish soap river city have been when instead of stefan dennis just being a shite short lived  carachter emerged as paul robinson, expanding the lassiters hotel brand with the nefarious tactics we'd come to expect of him?


----------



## xslavearcx (Oct 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Jessie should have died, probably, and Walt should have received a less noble/wanted death.



think its kinda how they let darth vader die in a nice way when he faced up to him being a bad sort for a bit...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> the real world where life is shit and the bad guys get away with everything. especially nazis, how many times do you hear of some second world war war criminal dying at the age of 100 or something having had a long happy life and never had to face the robot machine gun of justice? it would have been far more realistic if you'd have had one or two of them sneak off or manage to get out of the door just in time.


If it was going to be realistic then the whole gun contraption would have got jammed or something and not worked, or the Nazis wouldn't have put his keys down in a conveniently grabable place 

I think the series was only properly believable right at the beginning.  Once Walt became Heisenberg it started getting a bit daft.  It was still great to watch though!


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2013)

The fact that people are disappointed with certain aspects of it, while still being positive about the show as a whole, only goes to show how good it was. No one gives a shit how 2 Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps ended, because it was turgid from start to finish. Breaking bad is still one of the best things I've ever seen on telly, even though I wish certain things had gone differently.

Series one was pretty boring excepting episode 1 and the last one. Then it was amazing, yet less realistic for the next 3. I don't think I'd trade realism for the sheer enjoyment of those series. The final one, I've been a bit disappointed with, but considering it wasn't meant to happen, they made it coherent and wrapped up 99% of loose ends without it feeling rushed, bolted on or just a cash-in.

Can't complain too much, in other words. But I will anyway


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

yeah i've got very little to complain about overall. I actually think this is the best way that it could of ended barring a few minor details (like more screen time for RJ Mitte and none of the fash getting away). Imagine if no nazis had died and jesse had been killed and then walt had died of cancer or something, it would have been so shit and everyone would have been complaining about it because there was no hope and no possibility that somebody would have come out of it all right.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

> No one gives a shit how 2 Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps ended, because it was turgid from start to finish.


Fez909 


And everyone's got different opinions on the different BB episodes. For example that one where Walt and Jesse are going around the meth lab trying to catch a fly, i thought was one of the best episodes in the entire thing but other people hated it. I don't think they ever would have pleased everyone. But it would have been really fucking shit if they'd had Walt die of cancer or - G-d forbid if he'd woke up and then the whole thing had just been a dream.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Fez909
> 
> 
> And everyone's got different opinions on the different BB episodes. For example that one where Walt and Jesse are going around the meth lab trying to catch a fly, i thought was one of the best episodes in the entire thing but other people hated it. I don't think they ever would have pleased everyone. But it would have been really fucking shit if they'd had Walt die of cancer or - G-d forbid if he'd woke up and then the whole thing had just been a dream.



Yeah, I wasn't a fan of the fly episode! I think they did that to save money or was it when the writer's strike was on? There was a reason for it, which meant it was a bit of a filler episode.

It wasn't awful, mind 

The "it was all a dream ending" would have been dreadful and would have left me with a really bad impression of the whole show because of that. The 'Disney' ending is far preferable!


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

One of the things i've read in like every book on writing ever that I've read is to NEVER EVER write that it was all a dream.


----------



## captainmission (Oct 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> As much as I wanted Jessie to live, it would have been a better ending had he died. Not everything needs to end well. Especially if the show is a morality play, which it is, then surely the consequences of his actions should reflect what would really happen. He wouldn't be free. He wouldn't get away with it. He probably wouldn't have lived, had this been anything even close to real life.



It didn't really end well for Jesse though. He is an utterly destroyed human being. Through his involvement in the drug trade most the people he ever care about are dead, he got nothing to live for and can only retreat in to a fantasy world of wood work. He already accepted he was going to die when he went after walt and that was before he got andrea killed. In my mind he'd be offr to the nearest meth den to O.D.



Fez909 said:


> Walt should have received a less noble/wanted death.



This is what i was hoping for too. By the end i hated Walt and just wanted him defeated and humiliated with his plans coming to nothing, to the extent i didn't really care about his revenge on the nazis or lydia. Mainly just as a fuck you to the breaking bad audience that see Walt as anti-hero or focus on his 'i'm the one that knocks' coolness rather than the pathetic, self deluded, frequently incompatent and easily manipultated character he is.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2013)

captainmission said:


> It didn't really end well for Jesse though. He is an utterly destroyed human being. Through his involvement in the drug trade most the people he ever care about are dead, he got nothing to live for and can only retreat in to a fantasy world of wood work. He already accepted he was going to die when he went after walt and that was before he got andrea killed. In my mind he'd be offr to the nearest meth den to O.D.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i was hoping for too. By the end i hated Walt and just wanted him defeated and humiliated with his plans coming to nothing, to the extent i didn't really care about his revenge on the nazis or lydia. Mainly just as a fuck you to the breaking bad audience that see Walt as anti-hero or focus on his 'i'm the one that knocks' coolness rather than the pathetic, self deluded, frequently incompatent and easily manipultated character he is.



Good post!


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 1, 2013)

ok another deliberately obnoxious pick at a plot hole: already very sick with relapsing cancer, walt buries all his cash in the desert at Tohajillee (if that's how you spell it.) All 7 (8?) huge barrels of it. With a shovel, in the heat, all alone, over a few hours in a single day.

I don't know how many of you have dug any large holes (or graves) recently - but this is not credible. digging is fecking hard work even if you are young and fit and only excavating enough to plant a tree, say. (i'm only still thinking of these quibbles because of lasting BB obsessiveness, you understand.)


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> ok another deliberately obnoxious pick at a plot hole: already very sick with relapsing cancer, walt buries all his cash in the desert at Tohajillee (if that's how you spell it.) All 7 (8?) huge barrels of it. With a shovel, in the heat, all alone, over a few hours in a single day.
> 
> I don't know how many of you have dug any large holes (or graves) recently - but this is not credible. digging is fecking hard work even if you are young and fit and only excavating enough to plant a tree, say. (i'm only still thinking of these quibbles because of lasting BB obsessiveness, you understand.)



i don't agree with you. my mum has had serious back problems for many years but still over exerts herself digging in the garden and stuff, she was up until a few years ago lifting paving slabs in the garden etc despite her injuries. people often don't realise that they're not as strong as they think they are, and someone like walt who is that fucking arrogant and egotistical will think that there's nothing wrong with what he's doing and carry on doing it even when he's completely fucked. he was completely fucked at the end.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

arguing about breaking bad, ffs.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 1, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> ...walt buries all his cash in the desert at Tohajillee (if that's how you spell it.) All 7 (8?) huge barrels of it. With a shovel, in the heat, all alone, over a few hours in a single day....


We don't know how long he was there.

Also...if you had $80 million to hide in the desert..how long do you think it would take you to dig that hole?   I't be the fastest hole you'd ever dig.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah, you can sometimes do stuff really fast when you want to and not realise how fucked you are at the end, it would probably be only when he sat down and had a rest that he realised.


----------



## keybored (Oct 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> arguing about breaking bad, ffs.



I let myself get dragged into a wholly pointless argument about the toxicity of ricin yesterday, including fine details like how it's far less potent when ingested  so you'd never get enough to guarantee a lethal dose into a 1 gram sweetener packet, and how it being poured into a hot drink would likely render it harmless anyway.

That's one hour of my life I'll never get back, but hey I know a bit more about some poison I'll never encounter so, yeah


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 2, 2013)

http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2013/10/01/the-crystal-meth-maze-2/


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 2, 2013)

keybored said:


> I let myself get dragged into a wholly pointless argument about the toxicity of ricin yesterday, including fine details like how it's far less potent when ingested  so you'd never get enough to guarantee a lethal dose into a 1 gram sweetener packet, and how it being poured into a hot drink would likely render it harmless anyway.
> 
> That's one hour of my life I'll never get back, but hey I know a bit more about some poison I'll never encounter so, yeah



And tipping Lydia off that she'd been poisoned, telling her which poison it was even, was a pretty silly move. 

That was the one bit of the finale that felt kinda forced, when she just happens to phone the very-recently-deceased Todd at that perfect moment.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 2, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> i don't agree with you. my mum has had serious back problems for many years but still over exerts herself digging in the garden and stuff, she was up until a few years ago lifting paving slabs in the garden etc despite her injuries. people often don't realise that they're not as strong as they think they are, and someone like walt who is that fucking arrogant and egotistical will think that there's nothing wrong with what he's doing and carry on doing it even when he's completely fucked. he was completely fucked at the end.



I've fucked my back digging holes before now. Trouble is what feels like a wee twinge doesn't reveal itself for the horrible strain it really is until you stop digging.


----------



## keybored (Oct 2, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> And tipping Lydia off that she'd been poisoned, telling her which poison it was even, was a pretty silly move.
> 
> That was the one bit of the finale that felt kinda forced, when she just happens to phone the very-recently-deceased Todd at that perfect moment.


It was a shame they felt the need to spoon feed (no pun intended) the audience by zooming in on the Stevia, and then the tea as she stirred it in.


----------



## belboid (Oct 2, 2013)

keybored said:


> It was a shame they felt the need to spoon feed (no pun intended) the audience by zooming in on the Stevia, and then the tea as she stirred it in.


that was a straight lift from/homage to Taxi Driver (Bob stirring his alka seltzer into a glass of water, iirr) - which is also, like this finale, kinda based on The Searchers


----------



## yardbird (Oct 2, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I've fucked my back digging holes before now. Trouble is what feels like a wee twinge doesn't reveal itself for the horrible strain it really is until you stop digging.



I tested the digging v body theory yesterday and the results are are.............

Spooky Frank is totally correct  -  See above.  (Albeit I started with a fucked back)

Digging when we all know it's not possible - heat, desert, depth of hole etc.
It's about mind and matter - think about man single handed lifting a car off someone who's been knocked down. It's impossible but it happens.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 2, 2013)

Right I'll finally comment on how the series ended. The execution of the ending was flawless the choice of how they wanted it to end... Disappointing. 

I was sold on the series by the description that it tracks one man's journey from Mr Chip to Scarface. 

Yet at the end he never went full Scarface. 

He put his house in order, relinquished his spoils, confessed his sins, killed the conveniently provided bad guys and died in a Jesus pose* to wash off the sins of others (Jesse off the hook and they'll go easier on the wife cause he is satisfyingly brought to justice i.e. dead). Redemption plus after his descent into bad. 

I wanted him to go out guns blazing for selfish phycho reasons and get a true comeuppance rather than a voluntary noble ending of misery.

* As well as Grey Matter saying Walt was dead so nice Walt returning was a resurrection.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 2, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I wanted him to go out guns blazing for selfish phycho reasons and get a true comeuppance rather than a voluntary noble ending of misery.


I think that ending would have pissed a lot of people off.

I was hoping for a more depressing end where his kids and wife get killed too. (which I ma sure would have pissed more people off)


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 2, 2013)

And as if you can't love a series enough, turns out Mike had a minor "Just a few more minutes chief" role in Airplane


----------



## keybored (Oct 2, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> And as if you can't love a series enough, turns out Mike had a minor "Just a few more minutes chief" role in Airplane



0:38


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 2, 2013)

No one posted this yet?


----------



## Yata (Oct 2, 2013)

tbh think they lost their nerve a bit, couldnt bring themselves to end it in a harsh way. i said it earlier in this thread, AMC bends to the will of the fans a bit too much sometimes. That said, I still liked the ending it just wasn't the best episode in the series


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 2, 2013)

Huell's got a great playlist.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 2, 2013)

Yata said:


> tbh think they lost their nerve a bit, couldnt bring themselves to end it in a harsh way. i said it earlier in this thread, AMC bends to the will of the fans a bit too much sometimes. That said, I still liked the ending it just wasn't the best episode in the series



Such a diversion though from what made the programme popular. 

From edgy to a Stephen Spielberg (Mr Feelgood) ending. 

Also I would have liked to have had Walt rampage with big gun in hand screaming say hello to my little friend. 
To be honest doing it remotely with a clever contraption did fit in more with his MO.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 2, 2013)

It might have been a slightly better ending if the DEA had caught up with Walt before he died and he spent his last few hours locked up.  We knew he was going to die anyway, so other than losing his family he got away with everything.

I could never decide if I was for or against Walt by the end.  He'd done some terrible things, but you were still kinda rooting for him by the end


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 2, 2013)

Given that Saul went to the vaccuum cleaner guy and fucked off out of town, maybe we can assume that Huell left the safe house and warned him?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 2, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Given that Saul went to the vaccuum cleaner guy and fucked off out of town, maybe we can assume that Huell left the safe house and warned him?



NO! We assume NOTHING! Unless it's revealed EXACTLY what happend, Huell is still waiting for Hank to return whilst listening to mambo music. Otherwise it's just totall unrealistic


----------



## Ranu (Oct 2, 2013)

This is wonderful.


----------



## no-no (Oct 2, 2013)

I've stayed away from this thread for ages as I've been playing catchup. I liked the ending but I would have liked to have seen more between Jessie and Walt at the end although I guess there wasn't much left to say.

An odd series, it felt similar to watching something by shane meadows at times.It started out as a funny show but the more I watched the less I laughed, not a bad thing though.

I like to remember them like this....


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 2, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> It might have been a slightly better ending if the DEA had caught up with Walt before he died and he spent his last few hours locked up.  We knew he was going to die anyway, so other than losing his family he got away with everything.
> 
> I could never decide if I was for or against Walt by the end.  He'd done some terrible things, but you were still kinda rooting for him by the end



Are you kidding?? that would have been so shit. the good law abiding cops of the DEA get the bad guy?? no.

what WOULD have been a good ending was if hank and gomez had killed walt but then died in the process.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Walt had to die, he went from being a good guy in a jam (understatement i know) to a complete monster.
Early on when Jesse was trying to get out Walt would always be going on about "no more have to die" followed by tripe about
being own bosses, raking in the big money etc.
After each addition to the body count it could always be _justified._
Greed is the cost of doing business.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 2, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Are you kidding?? that would have been so shit. the good law abiding cops of the DEA get the bad guy?? no.
> 
> what WOULD have been a good ending was if hank and gomez had killed walt but then died in the process.


I agree that it would have been shit if they'd just turned up at the end and caught Walt, but it seemed a bit of a cop (sic) out that they didn't really feature in this episode given how much they were onto him last week.  I guess there was a lot of story to fit into an hour, it just seemed a bit convenient that they turned up just as Walt died.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Oct 2, 2013)

moral of the show: pride is a deadly sin.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2013)

...then Flynn woke up and it was all a dream.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 2, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ...then Flynn woke up and it was all a dream.


...then he went and ate some breakfast


----------



## belboid (Oct 2, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Right I'll finally comment on how the series ended. The execution of the ending was flawless the choice of how they wanted it to end... Disappointing.
> 
> I was sold on the series by the description that it tracks one man's journey from Mr Chip to Scarface.
> 
> ...


I largely agree. I'd have liked it if Gretchen and Elliott - despite being the worst _characters_ in the whole series - had agreed to take the money but given him a _bloody good talking to _- pointing out that he had always run away and refused to face up to his own fears, inadequacies and shortcomings (which was why he ran away from Gretchen & Grey Matters in the first place,it seems), and that becoming Heisenberg was all part of the same thing.  That would have rather undercut his final scene with Skyler tho, and it wouldnt work if he went to see Skyler first.


----------



## belboid (Oct 2, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> NO! We assume NOTHING! Unless it's revealed EXACTLY what happend, Huell is still waiting for Hank to return whilst listening to mambo music. Otherwise it's just totall unrealistic


no, we can assume things if they have been previously referenced in some way, or if very similar situations have happened and we see how the protagonists have overcome them.  That's basic plotting.  Anything else is just shit writing.

In this instance, _maybe _Huell went and told Saul, or maybe Saul heard about the two missing, presumed dead, DEA agents through his own - well established over the previous five series' - network of contacts among the criminal and law enforcement fraternities. Either is plausible - _because of what we have earlier witnessed_ - which makes his, Saul's, appearance in the vacuum repair shop [a vague nod to _Our Man In Havana_?  Cant think why they'd particularly want to do that, but I couldn't help thinking of it] perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2013)

I always hoped wanted to know what happened to the Russian that ran off in the Pine Barrens in The Sopranos.

I never did.

Life's like that.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I always hoped wanted to know what happened to the Russian that ran off in the Pine Barrens in The Sopranos.
> 
> I never did.
> 
> Life's like that.



The interior designer? That episode was great


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 2, 2013)

Directed by Steve Buscemi of course.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 2, 2013)

belboid said:


> no, we can assume things if they have been previously referenced in some way, or if very similar situations have happened and we see how the protagonists have overcome them.  That's basic plotting.  Anything else is just shit writing.
> 
> In this instance, _maybe _Huell went and told Saul, or maybe Saul heard about the two missing, presumed dead, DEA agents through his own - well established over the previous five series' - network of contacts among the criminal and law enforcement fraternities. Either is plausible - _because of what we have earlier witnessed_ - which makes his, Saul's, appearance in the vacuum repair shop [a vague nod to _Our Man In Havana_?  Cant think why they'd particularly want to do that, but I couldn't help thinking of it] perfectly reasonable.



Or you can not over analyse it and just pretend that Huell is still waiting in the hotel room listening to mambo.


----------



## belboid (Oct 2, 2013)

you can not overanalyse it and pretend that Huell is having an affair with Marie, laughing about how they got away with the whole damned thing if you like.

Tho why you'd want to come on a thread discussing the qualities of a particular TV show (or any other cultural artefact) I don't know


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 2, 2013)

Haha I've done plenty of discussion about the qualities of it over the previous pages.  I was actually just having a laugh, I would've thought that was obvious but nevermind.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 2, 2013)

belboid said:


> [a vague nod to _Our Man In Havana_?  Cant think why they'd particularly want to do that, but I couldn't help thinking of it]



I assumed it was a play on the dual meaning of 'extraction' tbh.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 2, 2013)

Falling out over BB 

Just rewatch it FFS. It'll be good the second time around as you'll spot stuff you missed.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 2, 2013)

belboid said:


> you can not overanalyse it and pretend that Huell is having an affair with Marie, laughing about how they got away with the whole damned thing if you like.
> 
> Tho why you'd want to come on a thread discussing the qualities of a particular TV show (or any other cultural artefact) I don't know



The details aren't that important surely? Saul being who he is, he knew when it was time to get out of dodge. The plot was true to the characters, that's what mattered.

Huell, a downtrodden dogsbody, was told to sit and wait in an empty room so that's what he did and that's the last we see of him. This is also inkeeping with his character and his role in the story.


----------



## belboid (Oct 2, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I assumed it was a play on the dual meaning of 'extraction' tbh.


aah, that sounds rather more likely.  I don't think Our Man is considered a classic in the same way over there, the fools.



SpookyFrank said:


> ...The plot was true to the characters, that's what mattered.
> 
> ...This is also inkeeping with his character and his role in the story.


spot on


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the Mythbusters episode where they re-create Walt's M60 automatic nazi death gun set up.


----------



## Yata (Oct 4, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I always hoped wanted to know what happened to the Russian that ran off in the Pine Barrens in The Sopranos.
> 
> I never did.
> 
> Life's like that.


damn you for reminding me about that

dont care what the critics say, explain EVERYTHING columbo style, it makes me feel better damn it


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 4, 2013)

Yata said:


> damn you for reminding me about that
> 
> dont care what the critics say, explain EVERYTHING columbo style, it makes me feel better damn it



There is no Santa Claus y'know....and Paul McCartney is dead.


----------



## gosub (Oct 4, 2013)

http://www.irishtimes.com/culture/m...uinness-record-for-critical-acclaim-1.1521441


----------



## belboid (Oct 4, 2013)

Albuquerque Journal obituary


----------



## thriller (Oct 4, 2013)

*I'm BACK!!!! *

After a ban 

Anway, a nice way to end a great show. 

Anyone who thought Walt when to save the Jesse is a dunce. He went to kill him and changed his mind when he saw him chained. Anyone who things Walt went to finger print the meth lab to absolve jesse is a dunce. He went there as a final look as he felt at home. Nowt to do with Jess.


----------



## keybored (Oct 4, 2013)

Cheers for clearing that up.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 5, 2013)

keybored said:


> Cheers for clearing that up.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 5, 2013)

He went to kill the nazis. 

They took his keys. 

He needed to stall them to give him a chance to get to his keys. 

Once again he 'used' Jesse to get what he needed! Put him in danger. And then tried to limit the damage by shielding him. 

Breaking bad in microcosm.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## thriller (Oct 6, 2013)

that's awesome.


----------



## madamv (Oct 6, 2013)

Saul would be Mo


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 6, 2013)

ace


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## keybored (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks to YouTube, that homeless guy is now a famous actor! 

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm4080426/


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 6, 2013)

keybored said:


> Thanks to YouTube, that homeless guy is now a famous actor!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm4080426/


the internet thinks he was pretending to be homeless, to try and go viral, and become famous.


----------



## keybored (Oct 6, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> the internet thinks he was pretending to be homeless, to try and go viral, and become famous.


I hope you didn't think I was being serious


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 6, 2013)

Just watching Season 1 again....


----------



## Yata (Oct 7, 2013)

started again after the final and just finished season 3, i forgot how brutal gale getting shot was. i mean wow its a pretty intense scene really

in other news, judging by a quick skim of facebook theres gonna be a lot of johnny come latelys to BB now that its over and theres a bit of viral buzz been going about


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2013)

I've finally persuaded a couple of colleagues at work to start watching it, so I've been re-watching the odd episode to keep track of where they are up to.  Currently up to the demise of Tuco and I'm quite looking forward to watching the bits with Gus again


----------



## madamv (Oct 7, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I've finally persuaded a couple of colleagues at work to start watching it, so I've been re-watching the odd episode to keep track of where they are up to.  Currently up to the demise of Tuco and I'm quite looking forward to watching the bits *of* Gus again


Fixed for ya


----------



## madamv (Oct 7, 2013)

Oooh I've just been bought a Heisenberg mug!	Sooooo cool


----------



## thriller (Oct 7, 2013)

http://kearth101.cbslocal.com/2013/10/07/badfinger-gets-sales-bump-after-breaking-bad-finale/

*Badfinger Gets Sales Bump After ‘Breaking Bad’ Final*



> People also bought the song 5,300 times after the episode aired. To put it in perspective, the week before the finale “Baby Blue” sold 200 copies. The _Breaking Bad _bump also helped sales of their other songs like “Without You,” “Day After Day,” “Come and Get It,” and “No Matter What,” leading to a 656 percent sales boost for the band.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## moonsi til (Oct 8, 2013)

Phew..just finished last 2 episodes..what a rollercoaster.. Re people not having watched it yet I have been buying it for birthday gifts and gave S1-S3 today. Cost me £20 in HMV to a very excited friend.


----------



## gosub (Oct 8, 2013)

Bit the bullet and joined netflix and did final part of the series in 2 sittings, bye bye Lovefilm, ain't coming back.  As much as I loved it, could of got a lot more tension out of the season if they hadn't started it with him in a Volvo with hair, iyswim


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm watching random episodes from any series now and again. Still great.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 14, 2013)

> Dear Mister Cranston.
> 
> I wanted to write you this email - so I am contacting you through Jeremy Barber - I take it we are both represented by UTA . Great agency.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 14, 2013)

> *Sir Anthony Hopkins sent Bryan Cranston a fan letter after binge-watching all “six seasons” of Breaking Bad over the span of two weeks. Hopkins’ publicist confirmed to BuzzFeed that the letter was genuine and sent by the actor himself.*



http://www.buzzfeed.com/ellievhall/anthony-hopkins-sent-brian-cranston-and-the-cast-of-breaking?bffb

EDIT: You swine BOB! *shakes fist*


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 14, 2013)

That's lovely, but I suspect that Oliver Stone not liking the show makes everyone involved with it even happier.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 19, 2013)

Just watched the first season within the last 24 hours. 

I'm always late to the gig.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 28, 2013)

Just watched the last episode last night, so I can finally stop avoiding this thread like the plague!

What a show though, loved every episode.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 28, 2013)

Funniest line from the last couple of episodes was the bit when they had bugged Badger, but all he'd done was "talk about this thing called Babylon 5 for 3 hours". Urban 75 is full of Badgers, myself included.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2013)

Breaking Bad mixtape anyone?
http://m.mixcloud.com/bobafatt/bad-breaks/
(Contains incidental music, tunes, dialogue and SPOILERS)


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 5, 2013)

No! 

They killed Hank! 

You bastards


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2013)

btw - anyone else see how some of the good folk of Dewsbury had clearly being paying attention to BB?

http://www.dewsburyreporter.co.uk/n...3m-earslheaton-crystal-meth-factory-1-5646272


----------



## xslavearcx (Nov 5, 2013)

the car wash tie in


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh I knew I'd seen the scrapyard guy before who helped out by talking to Hank in the RV scene, he was Monica's weird neighbour in Friends


----------



## Balbi (Nov 17, 2013)

There's why Jane Kaczmarek was on set


----------



## Yata (Nov 18, 2013)

Balbi said:


> There's why Jane Kaczmarek was on set



Copyright claim :/ got another link?


----------



## madamv (Nov 18, 2013)

Yata, iirc it was called 'alternative ending to season 5 breaking bad'


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Gromit (Feb 15, 2014)

Rumour is that they are doing a House / Sherlock type thing. Walter cunningly faked his death and will be return to his family two years after they thought he was dead. The bad breaking continues ... Yay.


----------



## TodayIsCaturday (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Obnoxiousness (Jul 2, 2014)

Someone just lent me the box sets on DVD and, although I'm several years behind in discovering Breaking Bad, I must say that it is quite a stunning piece of TV.  Has it ever been shown on UK television?   It really is the best drama series I've seen... the acting, the way that it's filmed, the script, everything oozes quality.... talk about cooking meth being an art.... this series is art.

I'm just blown away by it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 2, 2014)

Obnoxiousness said:


> Someone just lent me the box sets on DVD and, although I'm several years behind in discovering Breaking Bad, I must say that it is quite a stunning piece of TV.  Has it ever been shown on UK television?



Ch 5 started to show it, I believe, but don't think many people watched.


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 2, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Ch 5 started to show it, I believe, but don't think many people watched.



Series 1 and 2 were repeated on 5 USA over Christmas/New Year (2009/10?). That was my introduction and I waited for ever hoping the remaining Series would be shown in the UK. Eventually invested in the box set and watched S3-5 over several weeks at the start of this year. Magnificent TV show, I look forward to re-watching the whole thing from the start again, will especially enjoy S1 and 2 as has been a while since I watched them.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 21, 2014)

Thought we had the whole of Season 5 to watch - turns out we were missing the final episode.   

So now I'm downloading episode 16 on my painfully slow internet so we can finally watch the finale. 9 hours to go...


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 22, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Thought we had the whole of Season 5 to watch - turns out we were missing the final episode.
> 
> So now I'm downloading episode 16 on my painfully slow internet so we can finally watch the finale. 9 hours to go...



It should be worth the wait.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 22, 2014)

Wish I could 'unwatch it' and then watch it again!


----------



## Corax (Jul 18, 2016)

Having never watched it the first time, I'm now on the last couple of episodes of S2.

I have never wanted to kill a fictional character as much as I do Skyler.  I so want to feed her self-righteous passive-aggressive manipulative face to Ramsey Bolton's dogs.


----------



## Reno (Jul 18, 2016)

Corax said:


> Having never watched it the first time, I'm now on the last couple of episodes of S2.
> 
> I have never wanted to kill a fictional character as much as I do Skyler.  I so want to feed her self-righteous passive-aggressive manipulative face to Ramsey Bolton's dogs.


----------



## 8den (Jul 18, 2016)

Corax said:


> Having never watched it the first time, I'm now on the last couple of episodes of S2.
> 
> I have never wanted to kill a fictional character as much as I do Skyler.  I so want to feed her self-righteous passive-aggressive manipulative face to Ramsey Bolton's dogs.



You do know that Anna Gunn was on the receiving end of a sustained campaign of complaints, hate mail and death threats?

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/24/opinion/i-have-a-character-issue.html?_r=0


----------



## Reno (Jul 18, 2016)

There is a worrying history of hate campaigns against female and especially wife characters in drama series and the actresses who play them (see also The Sopranos and The Walking Dead among others). Characters who generally just try to make the best of a bad situation while their (frequently corrupt, lying, murdering) husbands are feted as heroes. Plain Internet misogyny.


----------



## 8den (Jul 18, 2016)

Reno said:


> There is a worrying history of hate campaigns against female and especially wife characters in drama series and the actresses who play them (see also The Sopranos and The Walking Dead among others). Characters who generally just try to make the best of a bad situation while their (frequently corrupt, lying, murdering) husbands are feted as heroes. Plain Internet misogyny.



See also Cersei Lannister. 

Skyler is one of the best characters in the series, her reaction to Walts Empire evolves throughout the series.


----------



## Reno (Jul 18, 2016)

8den said:


> See also Cersei Lannister.
> 
> Skyler is one of the best characters in the series, her reaction to Walts Empire evolves throughout the series.



Unlike the relatively inoffensive wife characters in Breaking Bad and The Walking Dead, Cersei is one of the main villains of GoT. No doubt the hate towards her is probably disproportionate in comparison to some male villains of the series who are even worse.


----------



## Reno (Jul 18, 2016)

Another female character who got a lot of disproportionate hate was Betty from Mad Men, a wife and mother who develops mental health issues because of the restricting demands a patriarchal society imposes on her. The series dealt with misogyny head on and ironically a character who was a victim of her circumstances got a lot of hate.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 18, 2016)

Reno said:


>



Corax is pretty feminist on here.  Sometimes we just go with out gut instincts/own experiences on whether we like a character or not.  I hope we've not reached the point where our superiors dictate to us how we should feel about characters in fiction.  Has there been some sort of offical survey done on how we rate the characters in Mad Men?   (Strangely enough, it was Betty that kept me watching Mad Men.  If it hadn't been for that touching scene between her and the kid in the car near the end of S1, I might have found it a bit dry and watched no further.)


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 18, 2016)

8den said:


> See also Cersei Lannister.
> 
> Skyler is one of the best characters in the series, her reaction to Walts Empire evolves throughout the series.


I think early on I found her annoying but as the show evolved I gained more and more sympathy for her. By the end I was utterly on her side.


----------



## Reno (Jul 18, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> CI hope we've not reached the point where our superiors dictate to us how we should feel about characters in fiction.



Who are "our superiors" ? 



Johnny Vodka said:


> Has there been some sort of offical survey done on how we rate the characters in Mad Men?   (Strangely enough, it was Betty that kept me watching Mad Men.  If it hadn't been for that touching scene between her and the kid in the car near the end of S1, I might have found it a bit dry and watched no further.)



Not on here, but there are plenty of articles out there:

The 'Mad Men' Double-Standard: Why Do Fans Hate Betty but Love Don?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 18, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> I think early on I found her annoying but as the show evolved I gained more and more sympathy for her. By the end I was utterly on her side.


You utterly support napalmimg thousands of people to eliminate a few enemies?

How nice.


----------



## 8den (Jul 18, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Corax is pretty feminist on here.  Sometimes we just go with out gut instincts/own experiences on whether we like a character or not.  I hope we've not reached the point where our superiors dictate to us how we should feel about characters in fiction.  Has there been some sort of offical survey done on how we rate the characters in Mad Men?   (Strangely enough, it was Betty that kept me watching Mad Men.  If it hadn't been for that touching scene between her and the kid in the car near the end of S1, I might have found it a bit dry and watched no further.)



I think theres a world of difference between "having an opinion on a character" and "sending the actress playing the part death threats"


----------



## Reno (Jul 18, 2016)

Gromit said:


> You utterly support napalmimg thousands of people to eliminate a few enemies?
> 
> How nice.



She was talking about Skyler.


----------



## 8den (Jul 18, 2016)

x


----------



## Gromit (Jul 18, 2016)

Corax said:


> Having never watched it the first time, I'm now on the last couple of episodes of S2.
> 
> I have never wanted to kill a fictional character as much as I do Skyler.  I so want to feed her self-righteous passive-aggressive manipulative face to Ramsey Bolton's dogs.


I don't want to spoiler the rest for you but it doesn't get better. 

I think in some instances the audience is made to choose between Walt and Skyler when the truth is that there is no correct side to pick. They are both deplorable actually.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 18, 2016)

Reno said:


> Who are "our superiors" ?



The thought police, those of superior politics, etc.



Reno said:


> Not on here, but there are plenty of articles out there:
> 
> The 'Mad Men' Double-Standard: Why Do Fans Hate Betty but Love Don?



No proof that the over-whelming attitude towards Don is admiration and to Betty hatred.  You'd have to be pretty stupid to watch Mad Men and not realise Don is flawed, even more to see him as a hero.  Anyway, there are all sorts of reasons a character might get on your nerves other than a rational critique of their behaviour.  For example, Don doesn't commit any sin that Pete doesn't, but Pete is more unlikeable IMO...

TBH, I wasn't a big fan of Skylar in BB, but sometimes the narrative persuades you to identify with a particular character and root for them, even if they are dodgy like Walt...


----------



## Reno (Jul 18, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The thought police, those of superior politics, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh just fuck off with your demand for "proof". All you need to add is "It's political correctness gone mad!" if you want to come across as totally clueless as to who our society rewards over and over, no matter what shit they pull and whom it punishes. And that appears to be mirrored in people's responses to TV drama. Newsflash: There are a lot of stupid people out there.



Corax said:


> I have never wanted to kill a fictional character as much as I do Skyler.  I so want to feed her self-righteous passive-aggressive manipulative face to Ramsey Bolton's dogs.



It's not so much disliking a female character for merely trying to cope, it's the sheer aggression displayed towards them, which I find so disturbing. Maybe this is uncharacteristic of Corax, but it's pretty much in keeping with much of what goes on on social media.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 18, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Corax is pretty feminist on here.  Sometimes we just go with out gut instincts/own experiences on whether we like a character or not.  I hope we've not reached the point where our superiors dictate to us how we should feel about characters in fiction.  Has there been some sort of offical survey done on how we rate the characters in Mad Men?   (Strangely enough, it was Betty that kept me watching Mad Men.  If it hadn't been for that touching scene between her and the kid in the car near the end of S1, I might have found it a bit dry and watched no further.)



It was just pointed out that there's a long history of hating on female characters.  No one is accusing Corax of doing that or being anti-feminist.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 18, 2016)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> It was just pointed out that there's a long history of hating on female characters.  No one is accusing Corax of doing that or being anti-feminist.


To quote I Claudius this smacks of Infamy Infamy they all have it Infamy. 

Joffrey Baratheon had far more hate that Cersei had. 
It's only fair for the sake of equality that a woman has been given a chance to beat him. 

The interesting part is that she is his mother. She always professed confusion as to where he got his pure evil from. 
Are we to learn that it was in her after all. She merely hadn't freed it like him.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 18, 2016)

Gromit said:


> To quote I Claudius this smacks of Infamy Infamy they all have it Infamy.
> 
> Joffrey Baratheon had far more hate that Cersei had.
> It's only fair for the sake of equality that a woman has been given a chance to beat him.
> ...


----------



## Santino (Jul 18, 2016)

Gromit said:


> To quote I Claudius this smacks of Infamy Infamy they all have it Infamy.
> 
> Joffrey Baratheon had far more hate that Cersei had.
> It's only fair for the sake of equality that a woman has been given a chance to beat him.
> ...


Shut up and fuck off, you boring cunt.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 18, 2016)

Reno said:


> Oh just fuck off with your demand for "proof".



Sorry, you're obviously right. I mean, who needs good evidence when a glance at Twitter will do?


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2016)

8den said:


> You do know that Anna Gunn was on the receiving end of a sustained campaign of complaints, hate mail and death threats?
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/24/opinion/i-have-a-character-issue.html?_r=0


No, I didn't.

And it doesn't affect how I feel about the _*fictional character*_ - a distinction from the actress that I stated quite plainly in my post.

In case anyone should be in any doubt, and having now given the matter a great deal of consideration, on the issue of whether it's okay to threaten to kill someone because of the person they've pretended to be during the filming of an entertainment series, then on balance I'm probably going to go with "against".

FFS people. 

For the record, I also think that Walter's a dick, a hypocrite, and a coward - and the 'only doing it for his family' justification doesn't fly at all once past the first few episodes - I don't feel the narrative/production is asking me to sympathise with him as much as with Skyler though, which is what makes that character particularly grating for me.

Not you particularly 8den - yours was just the first post in this trail of reaction.


----------



## 8den (Jul 19, 2016)

Corax said:


> No, I didn't.
> 
> And it doesn't affect how I feel about the _*fictional character*_ - a distinction from the actress that I stated quite plainly in my post.
> 
> ...



Firstly I am aware that you differentiated Skyler from Anna Gunn. I just wanted to make you aware of the reaction some "fans" had to her character. 

Personally I really love Skyler's arc she's incredibly conflicted and emotional, at the start she's pregnant, Walt is acting more and more irrational as he's dying, I think Skyler's reaction is believable and understandable. 

I merely mentioned the abuse because it's becoming more and more common for female actors to endure it. Leslie Fitzpatrick from Ghostbusters has been tweeting some of the abuse she's received and it is horrific.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 19, 2016)

8den said:


> Firstly I am aware that you differentiated Skyler from Anna Gunn. I just wanted to make you aware of the reaction some "fans" had to her character.
> 
> Personally I really love Skyler's arc she's incredibly conflicted and emotional, at the start she's pregnant, Walt is acting more and more irrational as he's dying, I think Skyler's reaction is believable and understandable.
> 
> I merely mentioned the abuse because it's becoming more and more common for female actors to endure it. *Leslie Fitzpatrick* from Ghostbusters has been tweeting some of the abuse she's received and it is horrific.



Leslie Jones, just FYI.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2016)

Reno said:


> The 'Mad Men' Double-Standard: Why Do Fans Hate Betty but Love Don?



Probably because people who like Mad Men are all terrible.


----------



## 8den (Jul 19, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Leslie Jones, just FYI.



Yes, doubt I can blame the phone for that, lets just say I'm hot and tired.


----------



## Reno (Jul 19, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Probably because people who like Mad Men are all terrible.


In that case I'm happy to be called terrible. It was probably my favourite drama series of all time.

I wrote about it here:

Halp! Just finished binge watching Mad Men


----------



## Reno (Jul 19, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Sorry, you're obviously right. I mean, who needs good evidence when a glance at Twitter will do?


..and fuck off with your selective, out of context quoting.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2016)

8den said:


> Firstly I am aware that you differentiated Skyler from Anna Gunn. I just wanted to make you aware of the reaction some "fans" had to her character.
> 
> Personally I really love Skyler's arc she's incredibly conflicted and emotional, at the start she's pregnant, Walt is acting more and more irrational as he's dying, I think Skyler's reaction is believable and understandable.
> 
> I merely mentioned the abuse because it's becoming more and more common for female actors to endure it. Leslie Fitzpatrick from Ghostbusters has been tweeting some of the abuse she's received and it is horrific.


Aye.  Personally I find it hard to fathom.  WTF is the thought process that leads up to a decision to message someone you've never met and tell them they "deserve to be raped" or whatever?  It's nothing like the hyperbole associated with football for eg (where I'll happily opine that all Arsenal fans are total wankstains that should have tent-pegs hammered into every orifice until they've shown sufficient remorse for their poor life decisions), there's no 'knowing' complicity in such statements being gross comic exaggerations - so just what the fuck *is* going on in these people's heads?

I agree that Skyler is very plausible as a character - I just fucking hate that character.  At least Walt at some level *knows* he's being a deceitful scumbag and feels some degree of conflict over it.  With Skyler though, she comes across (to me) as not just horribly dishonest, but having 100% successfully *justified* her dishonesty - to herself.

None of which is a criticism of the series, which is fecking great - it would be a bit dull if it was just about a nice high school teacher and his lovely wife, and their weekend trips to stately homes and the garden centre.


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 19, 2016)

Gromit said:


> You utterly support napalmimg thousands of people to eliminate a few enemies?


Yeah, and I know who I'm going to start with an all.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 19, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Probably because people who like Mad Men are all terrible.



They are?


----------



## belboid (Jul 19, 2016)

Corax said:


> I agree that Skyler is very plausible as a character - I just fucking hate that character.  At least Walt at some level *knows* he's being a deceitful scumbag and feels some degree of conflict over it.  With Skyler though, she comes across (to me) as not just horribly dishonest, but having 100% successfully *justified* her dishonesty - to herself.


This is why she is brilliant, of course. She is us, the viewer.  Watching and cheering for this piece of shit who happily leaves a trail of dead in  his wake, and making excuses for him, and for ourselves.  Your hatred if her is just internalised self loathing.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2016)

belboid said:


> This is why she is brilliant, of course. She is us, the viewer.  Watching and cheering for this piece of shit who happily leaves a trail of dead in  his wake, and making excuses for him, and for ourselves.  Your hatred if her is just internalised self loathing.


Lol - there's nothing internalised about my self-loathing mate.


----------



## Corax (Jul 22, 2016)

Reno said:


> It's not so much disliking a female character for merely trying to cope, it's the sheer aggression displayed towards them, which I find so disturbing. Maybe this is uncharacteristic of Corax, but it's pretty much in keeping with much of what goes on on social media.


Missed this before.

Whilst I get your general point, I'd kinda assumed that anyone reading my assertion that Skyler's _"face should be fed to Ramsey Bolton's dogs"_ would have enough sense to infer that I wasn't in reality sitting in a damp-ridden basement burning effigies of her, whilst alternately sobbing and masturbating by candlelight...

No space for artistic licence these days.  


AuntiStella said:


> I think early on I found her annoying but as the show evolved I gained more and more sympathy for her. By the end I was utterly on her side.


Now at the start of season 4 and totally with you on this, especially since she dropped the passive-aggressive wide-eyed schtick.  I quite like her now; the writing is letting her smarts become more of a defining feature than the partially-supressed anger/frustration.

I'm also increasingly fond of Maria, which I'd never have expected as I would have happily taken a bolt gun to her temple in the first few episodes.  I may even be developing some sort of weird masochistic crush on her...    

Despite all the changes in Walt and Jesse over S1-3, the two female leads have been written with even more impressive character development IMO.  Whoever it was that mentioned that about Skyler before, when I was earlier on in the series, was bang on.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 22, 2016)

Corax said:


> Missed this before.
> 
> Whilst I get your general point, I'd kinda assumed that anyone reading my assertion that Skyler's _"face should be fed to Ramsey Bolton's dogs"_ would have enough sense to infer that I wasn't in reality sitting in a damp-ridden basement burning effigies of her, whilst alternately sobbing and masturbating by candlelight...
> 
> ...


Marie became my favourite character, which was a surprise to me as based on the first few episodes I excepted to hate her. I can even pinpoint the exact point I stared to change my mind, and it's the scene with the 'talking pillow' or whatever it was called.


----------



## NoBystander (Jul 22, 2016)

All the women in Breaking Bad are written to make you sympathise with the men. It gets better in s4 because the writers knew about the misogynistic abuse and put a little bit of effort in.

Skyler was a compilation of dogwhistling misogynistic tropes because even Cranston needed help keeping us onside.


----------



## Corax (Jul 22, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Marie became my favourite character, which was a surprise to me as based on the first few episodes I excepted to hate her. I can even pinpoint the exact point I stared to change my mind, and it's the scene with the 'talking pillow' or whatever it was called.


*Exactly* the same here... am I logging on as you and posting whilst in a fugue state?


----------



## emanymton (Jul 22, 2016)

Corax said:


> *Exactly* the same here... am I logging on as you and posting whilst in a fugue state?



That could explain why I found this in my cupboard.


----------



## Corax (Jul 26, 2016)

Hit my binge-watching limit half way through S4 and needed a break, so started watching Animal Kingdom.

Fuck me it's good.  

Very different in many respects, but I'd imagine that most who enjoyed BB would love it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 26, 2016)

Corax said:


> Animal Kingdom.
> 
> Fuck me it's good.



Yup.


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2016)

I only watched the pilot but Animal Kingdom, the TV show, is not a patch on the far superior Australian film it's a remake of. It's like a parody of a cable drama in its desire to be cool and gritty and yet the edges feel smoothed off when compared to the film (or even when compared to Breakin Bad)


----------



## Corax (Jul 26, 2016)

Reno said:


> I only watched the pilot but...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 26, 2016)

Reno said:


> I only watched the pilot but Animal Kingdom, the TV show, is not a patch on the far superior Australian film it's a remake of. It's like a parody of a cable drama in its desire to be cool and gritty and yet the edges feel smoothed off when compared to the film (or even when compared to Breakin Bad)



Ah, I assumed he meant the film.  Didn't know there was a tv series!


----------



## Corax (Jul 26, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Ah, I assumed he meant the film.  Didn't know there was a tv series!


New TV series, yeah.  I'd suggest watching more than just the pilot before weighing in with your considered analysis and judgement though...


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2016)

Corax said:


>


Sorry, I don't believe that this goes from crap pilot to genius TV show. I'd rather invest my time in something more worthwhile and as I said, I've already seen this done far better. The film is one of my favourite films of the last decade.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 26, 2016)

Animal Kingdom as a film was great and so well cast. I don't see how a tv show could add much.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 29, 2016)

Gromit said:


> To quote I Claudius this smacks of Infamy Infamy they all have it Infamy.



_Carry On Cleo_, actually


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 8, 2017)

5 years after the last episode aired, I no longer have to tell people to STFU with Breaking Bad spoilers. Might start on Better Call Saul straight away.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 9, 2017)

Yossarian said:


> 5 years after the last episode aired, I no longer have to tell people to STFU with Breaking Bad spoilers. Might start on Better Call Saul straight away.



It's better.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 9, 2017)

I watched BB about 3 years ago and people were falling over themselves to tell me spoilers. Lucky for me I'm not too bothered by them, but just amazed people are such gits and do this on purpose.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 9, 2017)

Yossarian said:


> 5 years after the last episode aired, I no longer have to tell people to STFU with Breaking Bad spoilers. Might start on Better Call Saul straight away.



It's brilliant but a very different animal to BB


----------

